# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  POTPOMOGNUTA U ČEŠKOJ

## marči

drage moje, evo i ove teme, uređujte je pametno, sažeto, što informativnje moguće, nemojte temu zachatavati i sretno, sretno, sretno svima!!!!!

 :Heart:

----------


## tuzna

Evo cure, konacno nasa tema! :D  :D  :D  :D 
nadam se da ce sve cure koje su isle vec ili vec obavile postupak tamo, iznijeti ovdje sve korisne informacije,svoja iskustva,kako bi se mi koji tek trebamo ici, lakse  snasli.
evo,ja saljem cjenik, vazeci ,dobila ga neki dan:

CJENIK (u eurima) 


DONACIJA JAJNE STANICE 3800 
(Uključuje eventualni ICSI i kryoprezervaciju preostalih 
embrija. Donatorka se bira prema zahtjevima primatelja. 
Ultrazvuk, praćenje nivoa hormona i medikamenti nisu uključeni) 

STANDARDNI IVF CIKLUS 1100 
(medikamenti i kryoprezervacija preostalih embrija nisu 
uključeni,monitoring (ultrazvuk i nivo hormona) nije uključen) 

KOMPLETNI IVF CIKLUS 1800 
(kompletni monitoring uključen, medikamenti nisu uključeni) 

TRANSFER DONIRANIH EMBRIJA 1450 

KRYOPREZERVACIJA 220 
(sperme, embrija i jajnih stanica) 

TRANSFER ZAMRZNUTIH EMBRIJA 450 
(koristeći Transfercatether-Echotip) 

MESA/TESE 700 
(anestezija uključena) 

HISTEROSKOPIJA (bez anestezije) 200 

HISTEROSKOPIJA (s anestezijom) 300 

ICSI 300 
(do 10 oocyta, svaka dodatna + 20 E) 

ASISTIRANI HATCHING 250 

INSEMINACIJA 200 

FISH (spermiji) 800 

DONACIJA SPERME 200 

REDUKCIJA 320 

MEDIKAMENTI PREMA INDIKACIJI 800 - 1500 

TRANSFER BLASTOCISTA (PRODUŽENA KULTIVACIJA) 300 
(Korištenje Transfercatether-Eshotipa uključeno, 
IVF ciklus nije uključen) 

PGD POMOĆU FISH METODE, BIOPSIJA I LABORATORIJSKI POSTUPCI, PRODUŽENA KULTIVACIJA 2000 
(ICSI nije uključen, punkcija i anestezija i transfer embrija nisu uključeni)

ja sam iz BiH,nama treba i viza.
procedura je sljedeca:
ja sam kontaktirala dr.Mardesica na mail  *pronatal@mbox.vol.cz*

Danica ima drugu mail adresu,ako bas nju trebate kontaktirati :*sanatorium.pronatal@seznam.cz*

Dakle ,nakon par mailova,u kojem sam objasnila nas problem,dr.Mardesić mi je rekao da,obzirom da nam treba viza,samim tim garantno pismo, da mu posaljem na mail,ili na fax:261 711 585 skenirane prednje strane nasih pasosa.

Ja sam slala na mail
Nakon par dana,javila se Danica mailom,sa svoje adrese, i trazila moju kucnu adresu na koju ce poslati gar pismo ,kad bude gotovo.Naravno,tipicno za nju,zaboravila ju je,i ponovo , nakon mjesec dana, se javila trezeci tu moju adresu.

Od 13.08. 2000. godine,ja cekam gar pismo,evo vec mjesec i pol, i neki dan sam saznala da ga je poslala,sad cekam svaki dan da stigne.
Kad dobijes gar pismo,kontaktira se sa Danicom,koja daje datum konsultacija i nakon toga se moze zapoceti procedura dobijanja vize.
Sve potrebne dokumente za vizu mozete naci na stranici Ceske ambasade, dodatno se traze sljedeci dokumenti(tamo nisu navedeni):
-potvrdu da ste u stalnom radnom odnosu-izvadiš u svojoj firmi; 
- M2 obrazac kopiran i radnu knjižicu kopiranu  i (original odnijeti na uvid mada je nije tražila da pogleda sluzbenica na salteru u Ambasadi); 
- kopiju pasoša sa kopijama svih viza koji su u pasošu; 
- kopiju kreditnih kartica 
- izvod tri zadnje plate 
- rezervaciju od hotela iz pronatala inn- (teta na salteru vratila to curi koja je neki dan isla predati papire za vizu :Wink: 
Ceska ambasada u Sarajevu radi od 10 h i nema guzve ,sve se obavi za pola sata. 
*Za medicinske slučajeve viza besplatna.*
Vizu je jedna forumasica iz Sarajeva dobila ovako:unutar perioda od 6 mjeseci,moze u Ceskoj provesti 30 dana. Sasvim solidno i da se obave konsultacije,a i sam postupak.

Inace,sve podatke koje vam ja pisem,imam od cura koje su tamo bile,pa mi slale pp,nadam se da se nece ljutiti sto dio njihovih PP stavljam ovako javno na forum(namjera je da pomognem svima koji idu tamo,i sama prolazim kroz sve ovo)

Dakle, cijena sobe hotela u sklopu klinike je 70 eura.
Jedna cura iz Mostara mi je rekla da su oni bili u hotelu Branik i da je cijena 35e.Nista spektakularno,sto platis ,to i dobijes.ali,koliko znam,ni hotel u sklopu klinike nije preluksuzan,prednost mu je samo sto je uz kliniku.
Cura je isla gradskim prevozom do klinike(doduse,ne skroz,kaze oko 2 km je setnja,jer je klinika u nekoj sumici)---karta njihovog javnog prevoza, koja vrijedi 24 sata, je 100czk i isplati se, njome mozes u metro, tramvaj i bus. kupiti treba i prepaid karticu , imas Vodafone za 200 czk, kazu, isplati se 
smatram da sad,kad se ide na konsultacije ,nije bas stalo u 35 e,ali kad,aBd,budemo isle na punkciju,ET, i sve sto treba,onda se ostaje po 10 dana(ili koliko vec) i tad se solidno moze ustedjeti. mislim i da je bolje da sad skuzimo rutu od tog hotela do klinike ,nego kad odemo kasnije.


KO IDE AUTOM,OBAVEZNO POSUDI,KUPI ILI SE BILO KAKO SNADE ZA NAVIGACIJU,oni koji su ju imali,kazu da je bez nje 100 puta teze prevaliti sav taj put! Sto se VINJETA tice,ovako:*SL vinjeta na 7 dana je 15E (nemaju više 6mj.)Austrijska na 2mj. 2oE a Češka na 7 dana 220kruna*

Konsultacije kostaju 100 e,koje  inače traju oko 1 sat.One uključuju  pregled ljekara , pogleda doktor papire od oboje i ovisno o tome kakav postupak dogovorite i kakvi su nalazi zene , odredi protokol. 
Čini se da je malo površan kad su nalazi u pitanju,jedna forumasica je napisala: "Uopće nije primjetio da mi fali bris na klamidiju (nije bio gotov dok sam pošla), a EKG i mišljenje anesteziologa je tražio da mu donesem sljedeći put, a bili su pred njim. Rekao je da ih nije vidio.  
To sam mu izvadila iz fascikle i te je nalaze zadržao. Nije tražio da donesem ništa više."

Konzultacije se mogu platiti u KR i eurima. Cijena u KR ovisi o tečaju KR-euro na dan kad budeš tamo. Mislim da je to oko 2500-2600 KR.
*Sto se omjera  tice : omjer je 50ckr == 4 KM == 2e.* 
Sto se tice toga da li treba nositi krune ili eure,cura mi je rekla sljedece: "treba im oko 20-30 minuta da ti otovre kartom svakako podi da gore dodes ranije tako da to rijesis da ne bi kasnila, mi smo bili kod dr Mardesica. hotel smo placali u eurima, sve ostalo krune" 

Što se tiče rezerviranja sobe, postupak je sljedeći: 
Tjedan dana prije polaska nazoveš Danicu i ona ti obeća da će rezervirati sobu. naravno, obavezno opet zoveš dan prije polaska da vidiš je li rezervirala. (naravno da nije, ali bude  ) 

U Pragu postoji neki taksista,koji je sa podrucja ex Jugoslavije,ne znam tacno od kud,koji pomaze parovima sa naseg podrucja,moze sacekati na aerodromu ili autobuskoj stanici,rezervirati kartu za nazad,ako to sami niste obavili, odvesti vas gdje trebate... njegov broj sam dobila na pp,ne znam smijem li ga javno napisati?(možeš s njim dogovoriti da uzme kofere u auto, vas ostavi u gradu, dogovorite kad hoćete da dođe po vas i onda u kliniku. Isto tako na odlasku da ne čekate na aerodromu možete prošetati dok su vam stvari na sigurnom.) 

Dakle,obavezno Danicu podsjecati za sve sto za vas treba da uradi,zena "uzasno lose radi svoj posao",sto mi je napisala jedna  forumasica koja je tamo bila.


Sto se tice nalaza koji se nose na konsultacije,evo sta mi je ista forumasica napisala:
" Evo što sam nosila od svojih nalaza: 

krvna slika, analiza urina, urinokultura (3 uzorka), EKG, mišljenje anesteziologa, Hormoni štitnjače (TSH, FT3, FT4), spolni hormoni (od 3-5 dana ciklusa) i progesteron 21. dan ciklusa, 
koagulogram, krvna grupa, testovi na zarazne bolesti (HIV, hepatitis, sifilis), PAPA test, ultrazvuk (ja sam radila 9. d.c.) Valjda nisam ništa zaboravila napisati. 

Muz je imao rezultate genetskih ispitivanja (kariogram i y mikrodelecija), UZV testisa, rezultate svih spermiograma, punkcije, krvnu sliku, hormone... "

Kad dobiješ protokol (ja ga imam), možeš krenuti u postupak već sljedeći ciklus, samo im javiš da si počela uzimati lijekove. Ti određuješ hoćeš li početi odmah, a ne oni (možeš za 2-3 mjeseca). 
Osmi dan ciklusa uradiš UZV i javiš im rezultat. Na temelju toga se određuje kad je punkcija i kad se moraš pojaviti kod njih. 

Na moje pitanje da li rade MICRO tese,dr.je rekao u mailu da rade,lali  sam ponovo pitala cure koje su bile,evo sta je jedna od njih napisala:
"Što se tiče one micro tese, ja sam na stranici neke druge klinike pročitala da je oko 800 eura. Po cijeni približno odgovara ovome u Pronatalu. U razgovoru je dr. spomenuo uzimanje više uzoraka i dugo pregledavanje pod mikroskopom. To je sigurno to."

Et,trenutno se vise ne sjecam niti jedne informacije koju bih napisala. trudila sam se da olaksam koliko mogu,da podijelim prikuppljene informacije,meni su bile jako bitne,pogotovo ovo za vizu.

Ponovo se izvinjjavam curama cije sam dijelove pp upucenih meni objavila ovdje, htjela sam samo pomoci!
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## tuzna

> Od 13.08. 2000. godine,ja cekam gar pismo,evo vec mjesec i pol


  :Grin:  
ispade da 9 godina cekam gar pismo.
naravno,pogrijesila sam,umjesto 2000., treba biti 2009. godina!  :Grin:

----------


## mia

Prenosim i podatke koje je skupila nasa draga mummy_s.
Neki se vjerojatno preklapaju, ali od viska (na jednom mjestu) glava nece zaboljeti    :Smile:  

Citat: 
sanatorium Pronatal 
Na Dlouhé mezi 4 / 12 
Praha 4 – Hodkovičky 
147 00 
tel.:261 711 606 
fax:261 711 585 

e-mail: pronatal@mabox.vol.cz 


www.pronatal.cz 

Korisni linkovi za one koji idu autom ( i ne zaboravite kupiti vinjetu u Češkoj!!!!): 
www.viamichelin.com 
www.mapy. tiscali.cz (plan Praga) 

LIJEČNICI: 
Dr. Mardešić 
Dr. Lazarovska 

KONTAKT OSOBA: 
Danica Vignjević 
tel. 00 420 261 711 606 
mob. 00 420 724 291 087 
e-mail sanatorium.pronatal@seznam.cz 


• u ovoj klinici moguće je liječenje uz donaciju jajne/sjemene stanice i embrija. 

• postupak mpo uz donaciju sperme u RH nije moguće obaviti zbog nedostatka slobodnih doza 
• donacija jajne stanice u RH nije dozvoljena 
• klinika ima pripadajući hotel sa 8 soba. Cijenu možete vidjeti na njihovim web stranicama. 
• zasad još uvijek sami plaćamo sve troškove (lijekove za stimulaciju i postupak na koji se ide), ali radimo i na tome. Pogledajte temu „Naša prava od HZZO-a“ 

• svakako skupljajte sve račune jer možete u krajnjem slučaju tražiti povrat poreza 


IVF SJEMENOM DONORA: 

• moguće je dogovoriti prve konzultacije (ali nije obavezno). 
• kontaktirajte Gđu. Vignjevć telefonski ili mailom i objasnite joj što želite, a ona će vam dati daljne upute 
• dogovorite se oko karakteristika donora (boja kose, boja očiju, visina, težina) koje ćete zajedno sa svojim podacima (ime i prezime, datum rođenja, krvna grupa i Rh faktor) mailom poslati Gđi. Vignjević kako bi vas zavela u njihovu bazu podataka i kako bi vam na temelju tih podataka oni odredili adekvatnog donora 
• o donoru nećete ništa doznati. Donor je posve anoniman i nije moguće da će vaše dijete ikad dobiti informacije o svom biološkom ocu 
• protokol za stimulaciju vam mogu poslati oni ili vam ga određuje neki od MPO doktora kod kuće . 
• kada započnete sa stimulacijom javite se Gđi. Vignjević 
• 9. dan stimulacije se OBAVEZNO morate javiti Danici! 
• kada vam Danica javi da uzmete stop-injekciju (obično Ovitrelle) 36 sati poslije je punkcija 
• punkcija se obavlja u općoj anesteziji što zahtjeva dodatne nalaze: 

- KKS, jetrene probe, koagulogram, šuk, kreatinin, urea, Na, K, bilirubin (na jednu uputnicu od liječnika opće prakse) 
- urinokultura (druga uputnica liječnika OP) 
- EKG (treća uputnica liječnika OP) 
- mišljenje anetsteziologa (četvrta u putnica liječnika OP). Anesteziologu donijeti prethodne nalaze 
• osim prethodnih nalaza treba učinit nalaz na zarazne bolesti (HIV, sifilis, hepatitisi) 
• prethodni nalazi su obavezni a sve ostale (brisevi, nalaz hormona...) možete također ponijeti sa sobom 
• praksa u Pronatalu je takva da transferiraju blastociste pa ET planirajte 5.-6. dan nakon punkcije. To će vam biti važno zbog planiranja bolovanja/godišnjeg 
• ukoliko je (nedajbože) neuspješno razmak između postupka je najmanje 6 mjeseci zbog stimulacije. 


INSEMINACIJA SJEMENOM DONORA 

• prethodni postupak osim što ne treba raditi nalaze za anesteziju 
• postupak je kraći po pitanju boravka u Pragu jer idete odmah kući nakon inseminacije. Računajte na minimalno 3 dana bolovanja/godišnjeg 




DONACIJA JAJNE STANICE: 

• potrebni nalazi: 
- krvna grupa i Rh faktor te HIV za oboje 
- samo žena radi briseve i nalaz na spolne bolesti 
• nazovete Danicu i dogovorite se za termin i detalje 
• prije odlaska u Prag ženu priprema njezim ginekolog: 
• točan dan odlaska ćete dogovoriti s Danicom jer to ovisi o donorici obzirom da se ili žena primatlej usklađuje s njom ili će suprug prethodno ostaviti spermu kojom će se JS oploditi pa će se onda raditi trenasfer embrija 
• dakle jajne stanice se ne mogu zamrzavati takva tehnologija još nije u upotrebi 
• ukoliko (nedajbože) bude neuspješno razmak između postupka mora biti najmanje 3 mjeseca 

Samo bi zamolila cure da ne pisete toliko protiv Danice. Mozda zena i nije najbolje organizirna i propusti neke stvari, ne nazove, ne javlja se na telefon, ali ako ste otisle u Prontal znate koliko nas tamo ima dnevno i znate da je tada uz nas koje smo u postupku. Ne bi niti nama bilo drago da cijelo vrijeme odgovara na telefon dok mi ocekujemo da nas usmjerava kuda moramo ici.

Mislim da zapravo Pronatalu treba jos jedna osoba iz naseg govornog podrucja koja ce se javljati samo na telefon i organizirati dolaske/razgovore s lijecnicima i hotele, a jedna osoba koja ce nas tamo primati i voditi od jednog do drugog mjesta. Ako Pronatalovci ovo citaju, molim razmisliti o prijedlogu.   :Smile:  

Svima puno uspjeha, srece i da sto prije zajedno ostvarimo svoje ciljeve i dodjemo do vellikih beta!

----------


## tuzna

mozda sad i nebitna informacija,ali neka se zna: od cijene postupka,koji se kasnije tu  odradi,odbija se tih 100e.
moze se sa tim novcem obici Prag solidno!  :Grin:

----------


## Maxime

Curke, kada smo suprug i ja krenuli u potragom za MPO klinikom preko granice preporucena nam je klinika u Brnu (Cz). Na kraju tamo nikada nismo otisli i nemam informacije iz prve ruke, medjutim mozda nekome link dobro dodje: http://www.ivfbrno.cz/eng/index_eng.asp

----------


## tuzna

cure,Danicu smo danas zvali,juce smo dobili gar pismo i termin nam je 16.10.! bas sam se iznenadila,bas brzo nam je dala termin....
 :D  :D  :D  :D   :Kiss:

----------


## kate32

tuzna sretno :D , obavezno nas izvještavaj kako ide ( meni su oni sljedeća stanica, ako prije ne uspije  :Grin:  ).

----------


## mima05

evo još jedne  :Smile:  
ja sam dobila konzulatcije 06.10. tak da ja uskoro putujem. 
javim se poslije sa svojim dojmovima!   :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Sa dr.Mardesicem i sestrom Danicom se komunicira na nasem, a inace na engleskom? Moze li se traziti razgovor bas s dr.Mardesicem?Koliko dr.imaju?

----------


## vinalina

A koliko se čeka na postupak u Češkoj kod dr. Mardešića?

----------


## vinalina

I što je to gar pismo?

----------


## thaia28

> cure,Danicu smo danas zvali,juce smo dobili gar pismo i termin nam je 16.10.! bas sam se iznenadila,bas brzo nam je dala termin....
>  :D  :D  :D  :D


super!!  :D  sretno i nek čim prije krenete u postupak!   :Love:

----------


## mia

> Sa dr.Mardesicem i sestrom Danicom se komunicira na nasem, a inace na engleskom? Moze li se traziti razgovor bas s dr.Mardesicem?Koliko dr.imaju?


Oboje pricaju na hrvatskom kao i dr Lazarovska. Ostatak osoblja prica ceski ili engleski (ne svi).

Da, moze se traziti razgovor s dr. Mardesicem. 

Ja znam za 3 doktora: Mardesic, Lazarovska i treci kojem se ne mogu sjetiti prezime, ali su neke cure imale jako pozitivna iskustva s njim. On je Ceh i ne prica hrvatski.

----------


## mia

> A koliko se čeka na postupak u Češkoj kod dr. Mardešića?


Najbolje da nazoves i pitas jer su iskustva razlicita.

Gar pismo je garantno pismo koje nekima treba (npr. BH) da bi dobili vizu za ulazak u Cesku.

----------


## tuzna

> A koliko se čeka na postupak u Češkoj kod dr. Mardešića?


da,bas su iskustva razlicita.
evo,komuniciram sa curom koja je termin za konsultacije cekala od kraja juna do kraja septembra.
znam forumasicu koja je na termin cekala mjesec dana.
nama su dali za 16 dana.
ja to vezem za to sto je jesen,pa i guzve manje,nego ljeti.
a, i cekanje postupka je isto.
jednom mi je neko,ko je tamo bio,rekao da se ceka 6 mjeseci minimalno.
cura koja je tamo bila na konsultacijama mi rekla neki dan da su joj oni rekli da moze odmah naredni mjesec u postupak ako zeli.
ne znam ima li veze to sto neki idu na konsultacije,neki ne. mislim,imaju li kakvu prednost oni sto odu na konsultacije u odnosu na one koji ne odu.
 :Kiss:  
P.S.je li iko gledao sinoc HRT1,emisija "Paralele"(cini mi se),bila tema MPO u HR ,a gost linkom bio dr Mardesic iz Praga.
Bas je ciko simpa!  :Love:

----------


## nini

*tužna i mima05*,cure sretno
Ja sam u fazi prikupljanja nalaza,ljekova i svega ostalog.Kada vještica dođe krećem sa terapijom.Mene vodi dr Lazarovska i o njoj mogu reći samo lijepe riječi.

----------


## nami

Drage moje Pražanke da se i ja prijavim u ovu veselu putničku družinu :D 
Ja sam dobila termin za konsultacije 14.10.  :D  :D  :D ,
a viza će nam biti u petak gotova. 
Termin smo dobili kod dr.Lazarovske, rezervisali smještaj u pronatalu (lično), još samo da odlučimo da li ćemo ići autom ili vozom (iz BiH: Sarajevo-Budimpešta-Prag, ima od Budimpešte 6 vozova dnevno, karta se kupuje tamo na licu mjesta, a para nas dođe skoro isto kao i autom da idemo).

Joj,  jesmo gledali smo dr.Mardešića i učinio nam se skroz simpa.  na kraju intervjua smo mu MM i ja samo rekli "See you soon dear dr"
Tuzna juppii  :D  za konsultacije i ovdje i sretno sa vizom
Nini draga, vibrice za nalaziće i papirologiju i svim dugim veliki  :Love:

----------


## fritulica1

Sretno Prazankama!   :Love:

----------


## vinalina

Joj cure, ja sam blizu Maribora i već sem poslala papire tamo, ali mi se tamo tak neide. Već prije su mi sugerirali Mardešiće, ali mislila sam da mogu ja to sve u RH. Naravno sada mi se mićljenje promijenilo. Gledala sam jučer paralele i zagrizla za Češku, jer između ostalog čula sam i da im je postotak uspješnosti 40 %, a iz zamrznutih embrija 20%. Ta brojka mi se i više nego sviđa. Oprostite ako sam dosadna sa pitanjima, ali me stvarno zanima. 
Da li sami birate kojega doktora hoćete ili?
Da li je onda po takvom postupak u Češkoj jeftiniji nego u Sloveniji?
Da li i nama iz RH treba viza?
Da li mogu tražiti povrat sredstava od HZZ, za bilo kaj, lijekove, put...?

----------


## vinalina

I da, zaboravila sam pitati, kakvog oblika je bio vaš prvi kontakt, jeste li zvale, pisale poštom, mailom?

----------


## ina33

> Da li je onda po takvom postupak u Češkoj jeftiniji nego u Sloveniji?
> Da li i nama iz RH treba viza?
> Da li mogu tražiti povrat sredstava od HZZ, za bilo kaj, lijekove, put...?


Mislim da je cijena ista - oko 1800 EUR.
Mislim da viza ne treba.
Mislim da se ne može tražit povrat sredstava od HZZ, jer kao može se i u RH napravit IVF. Parovi koji su išli na donaciju mislim da nisu uspjeli napraviti ništa, a donacije se ne može napraviti u nas, pa im nisu ništa priznavali...
Ali, neka se javi netko tko zna točno. Sretno   :Heart:  !

----------


## tuzna

> I da, zaboravila sam pitati, kakvog oblika je bio vaš prvi kontakt, jeste li zvale, pisale poštom, mailom?


moj prvi kontakt je bio mailom.  :Kiss:

----------


## vinalina

A u mailu si poslala nalaze i napisala tvoju povijest bolesti ili samo zamolila.Koliko je trebalo da ti odgovore na mail?

----------


## tuzna

par dana treba da odgovore na mail.ja sam kontaktirala dr.Mardesica,ali je on vrlo stur na informacijama za postupak,cijene,nalaze....Danica je tu detalljnija,ali i sporija na odgovaranju.
napisala sam u prvom mailu sve o sebi,nasoj borbi,dijagnozi,otprilike nalaze i rezultate nalaza(dakle,detaljan mail) i kasnijih 5-6 mailova koje smo nakon toga razmijenili, uglavnom su se  svodili na dogovaranje gdje cu slati kopije pasosa,kome,kako daljnja procedura....
znaci, brzo to ide.

----------


## vinalina

Ne, definitivno neidem u Maribor, moja sljedeća postaja je PRAG!!!

Čak je i MM prije Maribora htio da tamo idemo, ali ne ja se nisam dala. Drago mi je da ste otvorile ovu temu.

----------


## mima05

> A u mailu si poslala nalaze i napisala tvoju povijest bolesti ili samo zamolila.Koliko je trebalo da ti odgovore na mail?


Ja sam im poslala mail i prvo mi se javio dr. Mardešić već nakon nekoliko sati. poslala sam mu sve nalaza na mail i dalje dogovarala sa gđom. Danicom. to je bilo u kolovozu, konzulaticje smo dobili 06.10.

----------


## vinalina

A koliko traje vrijeme od prvih konzultacija do termina za postupak? 

S doktorom se valjda dogovoriš da li hoćeš dugi ili kratki postupak?

----------


## mima05

> A koliko traje vrijeme od prvih konzultacija do termina za postupak? 
> 
> S doktorom se valjda dogovoriš da li hoćeš dugi ili kratki postupak?


to ne znam, ali budem u utorak oko 10 sati  :Smile:

----------


## nini

> A koliko traje vrijeme od prvih konzultacija do termina za postupak? 
> 
> S doktorom se valjda dogovoriš da li hoćeš dugi ili kratki postupak?


Ja sam bila prošli mjesec na konzultacijama a ovaj već krećem u postupak.Šta se tiče protokola stvar je dogovora(barem sa dr. Lazarovskom)
Sretno!

----------


## vinalina

mima, nini, tuzna i sve ostale koje idete, srezno i dao Bog da dobijete trudničku knjižicu.

----------


## tuzna

> to ne znam, ali budem u utorak oko 10 sati


mima,sretno,cekamo svjeze info!

----------


## nami

Vinalina 
Ja sam ih kontaktirala mailom, objasnila situaciju i sve ali mi nikad niko nije odgovorio (više puta sam sve to slala i ništa). Onda sam lično nazvala Danicu i objasniila dijagnozu, ona mi rekla da kopiram pasoše i da joj profaksam, sutra dan kopirala pasoše, (na njima mora biti napisana tvoja adresa i br tel), profaksala i još jednom nazvala za 20 dana da vidim dokle je sve to. Garantno mi stiglo za mjesec dana, a onda je ponovo nazvala i dogovorila konsultacije za otprilike  mjesec (jer mi je tako odgovaralo zbog ciklusa).
Ona mi je odmah rekla da sam kod dr. Lazarovske, ja sam pitala a dr. Mardešić? Ona je rekla da se za njegov termin duže čeka i ja sam pristala jer nisam ništa loše čula za dr. Lazarovsku (a Danica kaže da to može biti samo prvi razgovor i dr se može mijenjati).
Nisam 100% sigurna ali mislim da iz HR ni netreba viza a tim ni garantno pismo pa je time sva procedura jako olakšana

Sretno malena

joooj cure sviđa mi se ova tema baš se lijepo zahuktalo jupiiiiii :D 
vibrice svima

----------


## vinalina

Zaboravila sam i tebe, sretno nami i hvala na info. 
Ja sad moram piti 28 dana antibiotik, pa lpsc, pa par mjeseci odmora i ja krećem. Jedva čekam. Tu lpsc sam si zakazala kad su naši prestali raditi, tak da si iskoristim vrijeme, a odmah se i pripremim za ivf. A sad me to zaribalo.

----------


## Ameli

nami a ja sam mislila da sam ja jedina koja ima problem dobiti termin za konzultaciju kod njih. naime ja sam ih kontaktirala - telefonski sredinom 8. mj. i onda mi je danica rekla da im pošaljem mail što sam i učinila, nakon par dana dobila njen odgovor i ja joj otpisala, tražila još neke informacije i napisala da nam da termin za konzultacije. kako 10 dana nisam dobila odgovor ponovo sam poslala isti mail i opet ništa te nakon 8 dana ponovo telefonski dobila danicu koja je rekla da se ne sjeća mog maila što je i meni razumljivi jer ih sigurno puno dobije i rekla mi da joj ponovo pošaljem podatke i da će mi kad dobi sigurno odgovoriti za dan dva i još uvjek ništa. poslala sam mail i iz svoje firme jer sam mislila da možda moj ne šljaka ali opet ništa. dakle ja od sredine 8. mjeseca tražim termin i još ga nisam uspjela dobiti, no sada se više i ne trudim jer prije par dana vadila krv za koagulogram i gen. faktore trombofilije pa sada moram čekati na njih mjesec dana a voljela bi znati ako je tu sve u redu. svim curama želim puno sreće u pragu!

----------


## gričanka

Pozdrav cure!
I ja sam slala mail u Prag(20.09,), ali nisam još dobila odgovor. Strpit ću se preko vikenda, pa ću onda zvati.
Zanima me nešto što bi mi mogle odgovoriti cure koje su bile u Pragu zbog donacije JS. Da li se u postupku dobije više zametaka i koliko ih se daje primateljici ili se ET radi samo s jednim zametkom? Pitam to zbog ovog što je navedeno u cjeniku:



> DONACIJA JAJNE STANICE 3800 
> (Uključuje eventualni ICSI i kryoprezervaciju preostalih 
> embrija


I da li postupak uključuje ponovni pokušaj u istoj cijeni u slučaju neuspjeha tj.negativne ß ili se sve plaća kao prvi put? 
Uf, nadam se da nisam zakomplicirala pitanje !   :Rolling Eyes:  
 :Bye:

----------


## mia

Gricanka strpi se do srijede. Trenutno su svi odsutni (kongres) i vratit ce se u srijedu. Tu informaciju sam cula od cure koja se sprema u Prag.

U cijenu koja je navedena ukljuceno je vise js, ali tocno koliko ce ih biti ovisi od donatorice. Koliko znam cure su znale dobiti od 5 do 10tak js (ovisi kako ce donatorica reagirati na stimulaciju).

U cijenu koju platis prvi put je dakle ukljuceno - js+njihova oplodnja+prvi transfer. 

Ako (ne daj Boze) prvi puta ne uspijes kada ides drugi put placas oko 400 E (ne sjecam se vise tocno, ali mislim da je cijena izmedju 400 i 450 E). U tu cijenu je ukljucen ET.

Obicno vracaju po 2 zametka. Ako netko inzistira vrate i 3, a u tom slucaju se potpisuje izjava da je takvo vracanje na tvoju inicijativu....

----------


## gričanka

Hvala Mia na info! Sad ću ipak lakše čekati odgovor!   :Smile:

----------


## pretorija

> Hvala Mia na info! Sad ću ipak lakše čekati odgovor!


pretoria

Pa ova cijena je super 
Mene je kostalo oko 6000 euro agencija sta nade donora 500 onda svi donorkini troskovi i njoj 600 euro na dan vadenja js koliko ih god bilo.
5 dan je bio samo 1 embrio koji je bio dobar za transfer.Ja sam ovo radila u Johanesburgu JAR.Bila sam na transferu 29.09 i sad cekam 
Ako ne bude uspjesno  mislim da moram opet ispcetka sve i ista platit.
Zato mislim da je Prag jako pooljan ako uracunam i avio karte odavde opet se isplati.
Samo cu ih u Pragu prije pitat da li mogu koristit moju sestru kao donorku i koja bi onda cijea bila
Ao je neko isao sa svojom donorkom u Prag molila bi da se javi sa svojim
iskustvom.
Zahvalna Pretorija

----------


## mima05

evo mene doma. bila sam na konzultacijama u srijedu u 13h. 
u prag smo krenuli u nedjelju i odsjeli u hotelu inos koji je oko 10min od poliklinike (cijena je 39eura noćenje sa doručkom). 
na konzultacijama smo bili kod dr Mardešića koji nam se jako svidio. bili smo kod njega skoro 2 sata, dok nam je pregledao sve nalaze i dobili termin za postupak u siječnju, jer nam jer radi stimulacije 10. mjesec bilo prekasno, 11. on nemože, a 12. su božićni blagdani. tako da samo onda u 1. 
od nalaza smo mu sve imali kaj je bilo potrebano. osim u 1. mjesecu ja moram napraviti još urinokulutru, krvnu sliku i EKG.

----------


## tuzna

cure,koliko traje sama priprema za postupak? mjesec? mislim,koliko vremena treba od prve injekcije(negdje je prvo kontraceptivne pilule :? ),pa do punkcije?
nikad nisam bila u postupku,a citala jesam,ali kako mi nije trebalo...nisam puno ni pamtila(cak je uvijek bilo malo vjerojano da cemo dogurati do postupka uopce)
 :Kiss:

----------


## nata

Cure, zanima me na kojem jeziku komunicirate kad zovete u Prag ili kad šaljete mail?

Ovo mi sve zvuči jako primamljivo.....

----------


## mima05

> Cure, zanima me na kojem jeziku komunicirate kad zovete u Prag ili kad šaljete mail?
> 
> Ovo mi sve zvuči jako primamljivo.....


na hrvatskom, i sa tajnicom Danicom i sa doktorom Maredšićom!

----------


## nami

pa mima draga,
čitavo vrijeme kontam pa gdje si, kako ide sve to kod tebe...
Drago mi je da si zadovoljna razgovorom i da ti se sviđa Mardešić :D 
Mi krećemo prekosutra na konsultacije aBd i evo hvata me ova putna groznica  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mima05

> pa mima draga,
> čitavo vrijeme kontam pa gdje si, kako ide sve to kod tebe...
> Drago mi je da si zadovoljna razgovorom i da ti se sviđa Mardešić :D 
> Mi krećemo prekosutra na konsultacije aBd i evo hvata me ova putna groznica


ništa ne brini, put je stvarno dugi ali uz stajanja i kavice brzo prođe.
onda malo uživaš u Pragu pa na konzultacije.

----------


## vinalina

Cure baš mi je drago kaj se kod bar kod nekoga nešto kreće. 

Jedva čekam vaše postupke i nove informacije. (I svoj prvi put u Prag!) :D

----------


## nami

Evo drage moje,
Javljam se iz Praga tačnje iz hotela Michael koji je 1,6 km udaljen od Pronatala. Danas smo bili kod urologa, izvadili FSH i dali spermiogram (na naše insistiranje jer se kod nas ne radi iz centrifugata), a sutra u 9:00 koddr. Lazarovske.
Do sada je sve ok, pacojenata je puno ali su i oni uigrani dobro. Izgleda da ćemo malo produžiti ostanak jer oni predlažu odmah micro TESE što i nije loša ideja.
Javljam vam se sa novim info dalje  :Smile:  
Vibrajte za naš uspjeh i pronalazak plivača

----------


## nini

*nami* od srca vam želim dobitne plivače!!
Sretno  :Kiss:  
Mi nažalost moramo odgoditi postupak do daljnjeg.....  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## fatamorgana

nami  :D  :D  :D , osjećam u zraku pozitivnu vibru! Želim vam puuuuuno puno sreće i dobitnih plivača! Javljaj nam dešavanja, budno pratimo i iščekujemo tvoje info.  :Heart:

----------


## tuzna

eevo,pusa od mene iz istog hotela kao i nami,ali jos se nismo srele.

vidim,oni su kod urologa trenutno,a mi tek na razgovoru sutra,pa nazad u subotu ili petak navece.
 :Kiss:

----------


## mia

drage moje prazanke, zelim vam puno uspjeha u svemu sto stoji pred vama i da nam sto prije javite velike bete! 

pogledala sam malo na webu hotel michael. izgleda stvarno ok, a koliko vidim cijena je cca 22 - 25E/osoba.  je li to uistinu tako?

 :Kiss:

----------


## fatamorgana

> eevo,pusa od mene iz istog hotela kao i nami,ali jos se nismo srele.
> 
> vidim,oni su kod urologa trenutno,a mi tek na razgovoru sutra,pa nazad u subotu ili petak navece.




tuzna ~~~~~~~~~~~~ do nebesa!!!! Konačno više ni ti ne tapkaš u mjestu, moraš promijeniti to u profilu   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## tuzna

da,hotel je za cistu desetku. prvo tramvajsko stajaliste je nekih 600/700  metara niz neko brdasce(hotel je na uzvisisci),i tramvajem(karta 26ckr ili 1e.a mozes ih kupiti ovdje u hotelu,tj oni ti daju karte,a platis ih kad i hotel)si za 20ak min u starom dijelu grad . vrlo su ljubazni,soba je 44e ya dvoje,ali je to neka ponuda van sezone,inace su skuplji....
hvala na vibrama.
nami njen muz su jutros na micro tese,sinoc smo se upoznale...divna je!

mi u 13h na razgovor,pa smo kontali doma odmah poslije toga krenuti.

 :Kiss:  svima,poseban  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   mojoj fatamorgani!

----------


## fatamorgana

joj narode!!! Ja sam tako uzbudjena zbog Vas!!!! tuzna, ženo javljaj kako prodjoše konskultacije (sad si garant još uvijek na konsultacijama). nami javi kako prodje microtese.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~ cure za vas fulll  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## nami

Drage moje, nemam dobre vijesti.
Nisu ništa našli  :Crying or Very sad:  
Prosto ne mogu da vjerujem, iznenađen je doktor mi zblahnuti blago rečeno!
Da baš ništa nisu našli....
Kad se smirimo vidjet ćemo šta ćemo dalje :? . Nakon svega toga popili smo još jenu kafu sa tuznom i njenim M, oni ot :? šli kući a mi moramo još sutra na taj pregled. 
Želim svima puno sreće.

----------


## fatamorgana

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## regina78

nami   :Crying or Very sad:  ne mogu da vjerujem  :Sad: 
tuzna za sto skoriji datum   :Kiss:

----------


## nini

*nami* stvarno ne znam šta da ti kažem  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:  
*tužna* kako je prošlo?

----------


## spa

drage cure nova sam na forumu ali jako dugo u problemima.Moj muž ima azoospermiju i ništa od naše zajedničke bebice.Nakon 7god. patnje odlučili smo se na doniranu spermu,ali kako je za to u HR.tek donešen zakon na VV su nam rekli da ne znaju kada će to kod nas zaživiti,dok druge bolnice nemaju pojma ni o donesenom zakonu.Stoga vas molim ako ikoja zna cijenu mpo doniranom spermom u Pragu detaljno, hvala !
pozdrav svima!!!!!!!

----------


## tuzna

> drage cure nova sam na forumu ali jako dugo u problemima.Moj muž ima azoospermiju i ništa od naše zajedničke bebice.Nakon 7god. patnje odlučili smo se na doniranu spermu,ali kako je za to u HR.tek donešen zakon na VV su nam rekli da ne znaju kada će to kod nas zaživiti,dok druge bolnice nemaju pojma ni o donesenom zakonu.Stoga vas molim ako ikoja zna cijenu mpo doniranom spermom u Pragu detaljno, hvala !
> pozdrav svima!!!!!!!


imas cjenik na prvoj stranici,izmedu ostalog i za donora.
a,koliko znam, ispuni se neki upitnik(mislim da je neophodno doci na konsultacij,jer oni odrade pregled i na osnou toga i protokol) ,podaci o tm,boji kose,visini,tezini,boji ocijuu,krvnoj grupi i oni odrede donora,a tebi stimulaciju.
sretno!

----------


## tuzna

evo mene ,cure moje!  :Grin:  
bili u petak na konsultacijama,zadovoljni i tretmanom i ljubaznoscu i konacno odvojenom vremenu.
sa hotwlom smo zadovoljni,kad budemo opet isli,tamo najvjerojatnije odsjedamo opet.
ovako...bili smo kod dr.Lazarovske,pregledala me ,slucajnost je d ami je u petak bio 14 dc i rekla da imam PCOS(policisticne jajnike).niko nikad mi to nije precizirao,ali sam,citajuci forum,skuzila da ih imam,jednom mi je jedna dr rekla da imam vise manjih,ali ne i vodeci folikul u prirodnom ciklusu i da je najvjerojatnje ponekad ili mozda i cesto odsutna ovulacija. sama znam da imam povisen malkice testoseron,visak kg...dakle,lako zakljuciti da je PCOS tu.ali,ja nikad nisma bila ni zanimljiva ljekarima,jer mm ima takvu tesku dijagnozu.
elem,pregledala me ,potvrdila moje sumnje,bila fascinirana cinjenicom da smo donijeli nlaze kao da idemo u postupak odmah, samo fali test na sifilis.
sve ok,sve u granicama normale,veli ona "zdrava,mlada zena"  :Grin:  

pogledala nalaze mm,nalaz biopsije iz MB-a,najnovije nalaze hormona od prije neki dan(opet sve u granicama normale,na samoj sredini) i rekla da to sto rade u MB je tese,a ovo sto mi odje nazivamo micro tese,oni zovu mesa/ tesa . to podrazumijeva da se razreze skrotum(ili kako vec) testisa i pretrazuje bukvalno citav testis,te se na osnovu stanja kanalica(a,uzeti uzorci gledaju se odmah pod mikroskopom,dok je pacijent u sali,te se posmatra ,kako skontah,kakvi su kanalici,uzi  ili siri-prosto receno-i na osnovu toga se zakljuci gdje je moguce da ima spermija).kaze da se desi da tek na periferiji testisa(valjda :? ) bude ocuvana spermatogeneza.

kako je normalan fsh mm,ona kaze da je mnogo,mnogo moguce d anadu spermije tom metodom,jer ako spermatogeneza nije kako treba,mozak dobija informaciju i povisi se fsh(tako nekako.ispade ja sve kuzim,a nista ne znam napisati  :Embarassed:  )

mi dogovorili posupak naredni mjesec :D 
odmahh smo tamo kupili lijekove,dala mi  Puregon
protokol je slijedeci: 21 dana primim Decapeptil.
a 14 . dna narednog ciklusa primam prvu injekciju.
javljam uzv  1. -7.(jer se boji hiperstimulacije zbog godina,a mora mi dati takav protokol,jer imam PCOS) i 9.dc.-tad vjerojatno i stop injekcija.

11 .dc vjerojatno punkcija.
moramo biti stalno u kontaktu,jer taj dan kad je punkcija meni,mm rade mesa/ tesa i to je to!
sve mi se desava prebrzo,nisam kontala sad u postupak,kockice smo poslozili o odluku donijeli u njenoj ordinaciji.

mene sad brine,jer nikad nisam puno citala o im injekcijama i protokolima, ne znam jesam li sve pohvatala, kako da si dajem injekcije,dosla mi i neka puregon pen,ne znam sta od nje da radim....
a,u BiH vecina ginekologa ni ne razlikuje IVF i ICSI. nemam ideje kome da se obratim da mi pojasni davanje injekcija i tu olovku..
bas me strah svega!
idem iscitati po forumu iskustva po tom pitanju,ali dobro bi mi dosla i vasa iskustva cure!

 :Kiss:   sve redom.

a,iskustvo i eventualno korisne info o pragu i pronatalu,pisem na temi potpomognuta u ceskoj.

----------


## tuzna

> a,iskustvo i eventualno korisne info o pragu i pronatalu,pisem na temi potpomognuta u ceskoj.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  -na ovoj temi,naravno

----------


## LEGO

Vidim da nas je ovdje vise nego dosta.
Prvi put sam ovdje sa suprugom i zelim pomoci svima sa informacijama.
Javljam vam se za nekih 3-4 dana i pise o svemu detaljno.


Pozdrav i puno srece!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## mia

tuzna drago mi je da ste sve uspjeli dogovoriti i da cete ubrzo u postupak!

jel postoji sada razlog da promijenis nick?   :Wink:

----------


## fatamorgana

rekla da to sto rade u MB je tese,a ovo sto mi odje nazivamo micro tese,oni zovu mesa/ tesa . to podrazumijeva da se razreze skrotum(ili kako vec) testisa i pretrazuje bukvalno citav testis,te se na osnovu stanja kanalica(a,uzeti uzorci gledaju se odmah pod mikroskopom,dok je pacijent u sali,te se posmatra ,kako skontah,kakvi su kanalici,uzi  ili siri-prosto receno-i na osnovu toga se zakljuci gdje je moguce da ima spermija).kaze da se desi da tek na periferiji testisa(valjda :? ) bude ocuvana spermatogeneza.

Tuzna  :D  :D  :D , vrijeme je da promijeniš nick   :Kiss:  
Hvala što si podijelila svoje iskustvo sa nama.

Moram nešto primjetiti, molim iskusnije suborke da me isprave ako griješim. Na osnovu svega što sam do sada pročitala općenito o azoospermiji i ekstrakciji spermatozoida za ICSI kod ovakvih pacijenata (a mislim da sam baš dosta stvari pročitala), mislim da MESA/TESA nije isto što i micro TESE.

----------


## tuzna

> Moram nešto primjetiti, molim iskusnije suborke da me isprave ako griješim. Na osnovu svega što sam do sada pročitala općenito o azoospermiji i ekstrakciji spermatozoida za ICSI kod ovakvih pacijenata (a mislim da sam baš dosta stvari pročitala), mislim da MESA/TESA nije isto što i micro TESE.


eh,draga, u prvi mah sam i ja pomislila i ja isto.
s druge strane,kako mi je objasnila da oni to tamo rade,tako nekako mi je i sanja objasnjavala da je u belgiji,a i ja sam na nekom americkom forumu procitala da je to tako nekako.
zbunjuje i mene zasto to ona tako zove.
mi krenuli,pa kako bude. ja sam mardesica u prvom mailu jasno pitala da li rade mmicro tese,rekao da da.eh,sad ,nije valjda da me "preveslao"  :Grin:   ili  da ni sam ne zna razliku?!
moja fato,ni sma vise ne mozes pohvatati sta je sta....
mene je ohrabrio njen pozitivan stav,mada sam naglasila da hocu objektivnost,bez obzira koliko to meni pogodovalo ili ne.
cure,ja uopce ne kuzim kako da si dajem ovaj puregon(je l se ono tako zove?).
ajde,please,neka one koje su to prosle samo mi napisu kako to ide,a ja cu i iscitati iskustva drugih cura.uostalom,vec sam nesto citala,ali ne kuzim zasto se taj puregon uopce ne spominje mnogo...
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## fatamorgana

Znaš šta, tuzna, šta god da je, neka dragi Bog dadne i nek bude uspješno. Najvažnije je da upali aBd.

Jesil ukucala Puregon u pretražnik?

----------


## Sanja79

tuzna, bas mi je drago zbog vas... Sto se tice puregona, ne znam kako se koristi ali ja sam koristila gonal f pen i mogu ti pomoci ako je slican. Javi se na pp ako imas kakvih pitanja, a i tema koja je meni pomogla je "samodavanje injekcija"...
Sretno!

----------


## Sanja79

Evo nasla sam ti na ovom linku puno korisnih informacija (filmici) za puregon pen.
http://www.puregonpen.com/

----------


## fatamorgana

> Evo nasla sam ti na ovom linku puno korisnih informacija (filmici) za puregon pen.
> http://www.puregonpen.com/




Sanja79, ovi filmići za Puregon su zaista super. Baš je sve lijepo objašnjeno i prikazano (ja to pregledala jer kontam imam i ja PCOS, pa možda i moja stimulacoja bude imala Puregon    :Smile:  )

----------


## tuzna

hvala ,cure! 
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
danas cu se dati na istrazivanje.
sanja,jesi uzimala nesto prije postupka da bi kao pospjesila imlantaciju? znam da je sve u bozijim rukama,ali kontam da ne bi bilo lose nesto uzimati,cisto radi savjesti?

a,sanja,mislis li da je ovo sto su mi objasnili u Pragu ono sto su radili vama u Gentu?

----------


## tuzna

cure,sta smo se mi zaledila,a toliko nas ima?
 :Kiss:

----------


## gričanka

*Tuzna*, veselim se što ćeš ubrzo u postupak! Držim fige za uspjeh i izvještavaj o svemu!
*LEGO* , gdje si ?  Kako je bilo?

MM i ja smo konačno dobili termin za konzultacije u Pragu u vezi postupka s donacijom JS : 14.12.o.g.   :D 
Idem istražiti što sve moramo imati od pretraga i nalaza za te prve konzultacije. Dakle, ako netko zna što moramo nositi, neka napiše, pliiz!
Pozdrav svima!

----------


## Danini

pozdrav budućim mamama praških beba,

molim vas bilo kakvu informaciju... ja i MM razmišljamo o odlasku u Prag no muči me pitanje ima li to smisla jer nam ne treba donor. Išli bi u Prag zbog eventualno drugačijeg protokola IVF-a jer ja na dosadašnje (7x) nisam reagirala, odnosno proizvela bih 2-3 folikula, a spermiogram je OK. Moram napomenuti moju visoku dob za zatrudnjivanje (41). Pls cure, odgovorite da li se u Prašku kliniku ide isključivo-uglavnom radi doniranja ili i u drugim slučajevima. (Inače, prošla Petrovu, Sv Duh, Maribor i Brussels)

----------


## fatamorgana

> pozdrav budućim mamama praških beba,
> 
> molim vas bilo kakvu informaciju... ja i MM razmišljamo o odlasku u Prag no muči me pitanje ima li to smisla jer nam ne treba donor. Išli bi u Prag zbog eventualno drugačijeg protokola IVF-a jer ja na dosadašnje (7x) nisam reagirala, odnosno proizvela bih 2-3 folikula, a spermiogram je OK. Moram napomenuti moju visoku dob za zatrudnjivanje (41). Pls cure, odgovorite da li se u Prašku kliniku ide isključivo-uglavnom radi doniranja ili i u drugim slučajevima. (Inače, prošla Petrovu, Sv Duh, Maribor i Brussels)




Draga Danini, u Prag se ne ide isključivo radi donora. To je izuzetno kvalitetna klinika koja se bavi MPO i koja ima izvanredne rezultate i vrlo kvalitetan kadar. Na osnovu ono ga što sam ja o njima pročitala, kao i o njihovom kadru, oni su zaista visoko specijalizirani za žensku neplodnost stoga mislim da je upravo Prag prava adresa za tebe. 
 :Kiss:

----------


## nami

Potpisujem fatamorganu,
Bila sam tamo i vidjela da se tamo dolazi zbog vrlo različitih razloga.
Probajte, konsultacije su vrlo ugodne i detaljne, saslušajte njihovo mišljenje. Ako ste prošli Brisel ovo je puno bliža i lakša varijanta.

----------


## tuzna

> Idem istražiti što sve moramo imati od pretraga i nalaza za te prve konzultacije. Dakle, ako netko zna što moramo nositi, neka napiše, pliiz!
> Pozdrav svima!


ja sam radila papa test ,a oni svakako rade tamo pregled sami
hormone ne bi bilo lose imati novije
briseve
testovi na hiv hepatitis i sifilis(to doduse traze za postupak,ali pretpotavljam da cete ici u postupak ubrzo)
u pravilu,nema nista sta moras imati.meni dr.Lazarovska nije trazila niti jedan nalaz,ja sam rekla sta imam.
oni u mailu kazu d aponeses najnovije nalaze koje imas.
tek kad ides u postupak detaljno ti kazu sta hoce
ja sam pofatala ovdje sta mi treba,uradila te nalaze,mada mi to nije sad trebalo,ali zato u postupak idemo naredni mjesec i nista od nalaza mi ne treba.
 :Kiss:

----------


## gričanka

*Tuzna* hvala ti za info! I ja sam mislila poloviti na forumu što bi mi moglo trebati i skupiti već postojeću papirologiju ... jer mi je mailom odgovoreno da _donesem što imam_!
 :Love:

----------


## tuzna

kad su konsultacije u pitanju,uvijek tako kazu - d aponeses sve(novije) sto imas.
kad budete u pripremi za postupak,reci ce st azele. ja sam,licno,vrlo zadovoljna sto sam imala sve uz sebe,pa cak i misljenje anesteziologa i koagulogram,sto treba zbog anestezije,dakle uopce nije potrebno za konsultacije,ali nalazi vaze 6 mjeseci,pa sam kontala da je bolje sad,nego pred postupak,kad ionako budem sva pod pritiskom.
a,dr. je bila :shock:  otkud mi ideja da mi sve to treba.kazem ja Roda je kriva za sve.
đali,sama sam sebi mogla  :Klap:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## anđeo sa neba

Evo me nakon duuuuggoooo vremena s vama, drage moje! Dakle, nakon svega odlučili smo se za Prag. Sada razmišljam inseminacija ili IVF sa doniranom spermom. Pošto sam ja OK (bar do sada sve bilo!) a zbog nedostatka novaca (moram ga posuditi) razmišljam o inseminaciji za početak. Daj mi se javite i pomozite u odluci. Inače, kolike su cijene jednog i drugog postupka. Je li netko išao avionom, kako je najbolje? Može i na pp ako netko ima sličnih iskustava.
Volim vas sve!

----------


## iva_luca

> Evo me nakon duuuuggoooo vremena s vama, drage moje! Dakle, nakon svega odlučili smo se za Prag. Sada razmišljam inseminacija ili IVF sa doniranom spermom. Pošto sam ja OK (bar do sada sve bilo!) a zbog nedostatka novaca (moram ga posuditi) razmišljam o inseminaciji za početak. Daj mi se javite i pomozite u odluci. Inače, kolike su cijene jednog i drugog postupka. Je li netko išao avionom, kako je najbolje? Može i na pp ako netko ima sličnih iskustava.
> Volim vas sve!


S obzirom na cijenu puta i smještaja, te postotak uspjeha inseminacije i ivf-a, meni se čini da bi IVF bio bolje rješenje. Skulje u prvom trenutku ali isplativije na duže vrijeme.

----------


## fatamorgana

S obzirom na cijenu puta i smještaja, te postotak uspjeha inseminacije i ivf-a, meni se čini da bi IVF bio bolje rješenje. Skulje u prvom trenutku ali isplativije na duže vrijeme.[/quote]

potpisujem Ivu_lucu   :Kiss:

----------


## tuzna

i ja potpisujem.
imas cjenik na prvoj stranici,cini mi se da je IVF 1100e.donor 200e.dakle, 1300e + 300 za krio eventualno oplodenih stanica....
pogledaj cjenik!  :Kiss:

----------


## Danini

fatamorgana i nami,
hvala na odgovoima i ohrabrenju.

Ne ljutite se ak' davim, ali imate li kakvo saznanje ima li Prag neki drugačiji pristup od klasike: Decapeptyl (ili Suprefact) pa Gonali (ili Merionali). Kako na to uopće ne reagiram ima mi rezona samo nešto drugačije

----------


## Sanja79

Sorry, cure, sto uzurpiram temu- Danini, raspitaj se malo o klinikama u Austriji. Jedna poznanica je isla i nakon neuspjesnog pokusaja dr je promijenio terapiju. Mislim da se lijek zove pergoveris i skroz je novi (ali i skup)... Ne znam kako se zove klinika, na zalost...

----------


## marti78

Bok!
Ja sam upravo o tome isto razmišljala zadnjih par dana.
Naime dobili smo prije nekoliko dana konačan nalaz biopsije testisa iz Maribora koji kaže da nema spermija kod mog supruga i da ne možemo na IVF u Maribor.
Odlučili se za Prag, ali ne znam da li da prvo idemo na inseminaciju ili odmah na IVF.
Ja imam PCOS,ali kažu da se to sa Klomifenom može riješiti.
Inseminacija bi koštala 400 eura, a IVF sjemenom donora 1880 eura (sve je cijena bez lijekova pod uvjetom da te netko od naših liječnika priprema za postupak).
Sada čekam odgovor od jednog ginekologa da vidim što će mi reći pa ti javim.

----------


## LEGO

Želim sa ovime pomoći svima koji se odluče na odlazak u Prag isto tako kao što su meni pomogli postovi na ovim i sličnim forumima.
Vjerujte mi da je nakon prvog puta sve puno jednostavnije .
Što se tiče samog kontakta sa Pronatalom,brojeve možete pronaći na e-adresi istog,to je gđa Danica Vignjević koja hvala bogu priča hrvatski.Dotična gospođa je pod opsadom nas sa ovih područja pa joj nemojte zamjeriti ako vam prilikom drugog kontakta sa njom zaboravi ime ili problem,jednom riječju budite ako mogu tako reći-dosadni.Ekipa je vrlo profesionalna tako da relativno možete biti mirni,imaju sve i za svakoga po potrebi.
Što se tiče samog puta u Prag,ako idete sa autom,koristite auto cestu Maribor-Graz-Beč-Bratislava-Brno-Prag,je malo duže ali i najbrže.
Po meni najbolje odredište za obitavanje,tamo ćete biti zasigurno 4-5 dana,je hotel Michael.Udaljen je niti kilometar od Pronatala,ima 4 zvjezdice i relativno je jeftin-44 eura za dvoje noćenje sa doručkom.Za odlazak u grad koristite tramvaj koji je udaljen od hotele 500-600 metara,karte možete kupiti na recepciji hotela ili možete zvati taxi koji košta 350-400 kruna odnosno 14-16 eura.
Nama je u pronatalu trebala donirana sperma,tako da ću vam ispričati naš postupak.
Protokol je bio od drugog dana ciklusa do šestog Femara 3x1,te pridruživanje Gonal f,dvije ampule od četvrtog dana do devetog,odnosno do folikulometrije.
Sami postupak bez ljekova gore navedenih košta 1 860 eura.
Obavezno kontakt sa Danicom jer trebate napraviti dosta pretraga prije odlaska kod njih.
Još jedna stvar,u restoranima 95% hrane počiva na svinjetini,tako da nakon nekoliko obroka trebat će vam neki drugi doktor po mogućnosti kardio vaskularni,zato pazite kako i koliko jedete.Cijene su jeftinije otprilike 10% nego kod nas,ne zaboravite obavezno cijenjkanje sa taksistima i trgovcima.Izbjegavajte bilo kakvu kupovinu ili noćenje u Sloveniji ili Austriji,jer su duplo skuplji,ne i bolji,od Čeha.
Bilo kakva pitanja u svezi svega gore navedenog samo postavite,odgovorit ću što prije budem mogla.

Broj Danice-00420 724 291 087(ona će vam dati,ako je već nemate,e-mail adresu za sva pitanja) i ne ustručavajte se zvati češće jer ipak to sve vi plaćate.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Do skorog kontakta i u iščekivanju bete veliki pozdrav svima i ne posustajte  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## fatamorgana

draga LEGO, hvala velika što si svoje iskustvo podijelila sa nama. Ja bih te pitala slijedeće: koji je postupak oko izbora donora? Način odabira, koje je pretrage prošao, da li postoje podaci o obrazovanju i sl. Molim te ako možeš napiši što detaljnije jer ima jako dosta suborki koje to zanima.

unaprijed zahvaljujem   :Kiss:

----------


## marti78

> draga LEGO, hvala velika što si svoje iskustvo podijelila sa nama. Ja bih te pitala slijedeće: koji je postupak oko izbora donora? Način odabira, koje je pretrage prošao, da li postoje podaci o obrazovanju i sl. Molim te ako možeš napiši što detaljnije jer ima jako dosta suborki koje to zanima.
> 
> unaprijed zahvaljujem


Ja sam upravo to isto mislila pitati i ako nam možeš sve što naravno znaš napisati.
Puno hvala na svim korisnim informacijama!

----------


## marti78

> Želim sa ovime pomoći svima koji se odluče na odlazak u Prag isto tako kao što su meni pomogli postovi na ovim i sličnim forumima.
> Vjerujte mi da je nakon prvog puta sve puno jednostavnije .
> Što se tiče samog kontakta sa Pronatalom,brojeve možete pronaći na e-adresi istog,to je gđa Danica Vignjević koja hvala bogu priča hrvatski.Dotična gospođa je pod opsadom nas sa ovih područja pa joj nemojte zamjeriti ako vam prilikom drugog kontakta sa njom zaboravi ime ili problem,jednom riječju budite ako mogu tako reći-dosadni.Ekipa je vrlo profesionalna tako da relativno možete biti mirni,imaju sve i za svakoga po potrebi.
> Što se tiče samog puta u Prag,ako idete sa autom,koristite auto cestu Maribor-Graz-Beč-Bratislava-Brno-Prag,je malo duže ali i najbrže.
> Po meni najbolje odredište za obitavanje,tamo ćete biti zasigurno 4-5 dana,je hotel Michael.Udaljen je niti kilometar od Pronatala,ima 4 zvjezdice i relativno je jeftin-44 eura za dvoje noćenje sa doručkom.Za odlazak u grad koristite tramvaj koji je udaljen od hotele 500-600 metara,karte možete kupiti na recepciji hotela ili možete zvati taxi koji košta 350-400 kruna odnosno 14-16 eura.
> Nama je u pronatalu trebala donirana sperma,tako da ću vam ispričati naš postupak.
> Protokol je bio od drugog dana ciklusa do šestog Femara 3x1,te pridruživanje Gonal f,dvije ampule od četvrtog dana do devetog,odnosno do folikulometrije.
> Sami postupak bez ljekova gore navedenih košta 1 860 eura.
> Obavezno kontakt sa Danicom jer trebate napraviti dosta pretraga prije odlaska kod njih.
> ...


Da li si ti probala ići na inseminaciju ili si odmah na IVF išla?!
Hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## LEGO

Mi smo u biti nakon više kontakata sa Danicom i dogovorenog protokola sa našom doktoricom u plk.Cito u Splitu,odnosno folikulometrije 9.dana,zaputili se prema Pragu(vrlo jednostavno).
Danica nam je javila mišljenje doktora tj.da uzmemo štopericu sljedeći dan te da je punkcija dva dana kasnije točno 36 sati poslije štoperice.
Javili smo im se po dolasku u Prag,samo da se upoznamo,te smo na sami dan punkcije ispunili upitnik kakav nam donor treba.Tamo samo piše,visina , boja kose, boja kože i težina,ništa više.Nakon samog transfera,poslije tri dana,imali smo razgovor sa dr.Mardešićem.Rekao nam je da se prilikom davanja sperme,vrše kontrole na samom davaocu,njegov zdrastveni karton od rođ.,da nema nasljednih bolesti tj.da bi to relativno trebalo biti sve ok.
Ne govorim sada ovo da sama sebe utješim ali vjerujte mi za većinu ljudi napraviti dijete nije problem,"problem"je dijete podignuti i izvesti na pravi put,te mu omogućiti ljubav tijekom cijelog života,
*to znači biti roditelj !!!*.
Ništa kompiciranije od gore navedenog nije cijeli postupak.Znam da za prvi put mislite da je sve puno teže,ali vjerujte mi od svega je praktično najteža sama punkcija,Od zametaka,a ja sam ih imala 10, 2 su vraćena a ostalih 8 je zamrznuto i čuvaju se dvije godine,sve je uključeno u onu cijenu od 1 860 eura.
Bolje je naptaviti punkciju odnosno ivf nego samo insiminaciju jer postotak je puno puno veći za uspjeh..
Pozdrav svima i ne gubite nadu i držite ono na pameti,nije roditelj onaj koji napravi dijete već onaj koji ga odgoji i podigne u ljubavi.

----------


## tuzna

evo konacno neko ko je koristio michael osim mene i nami.hotel je stvarno ok,a nije skup.
mene sad brine sljedece:u nalazu dr mi rekla da 21.dana ovog ciklusa,sto je bilo u subotu ,primim diferelin,a 14.dc narednod odradim UZV i onda taj dan,ako sve bude ok,primam prvu injekciju puregona(evo,neko je pitao za lijekove,moja je terapija drugacijod ostalih:diferelin i puregon pen).
sad se pitam :jesam li nesto krivo skontala,cure uglavnom pocinju sa terapijom 1-2 dc,a ja 14? :? 
joj,kako me nervira sto ne znam nista o postupku,stvarno sam mislila da to meni nikad nece trebati!

----------


## tuzna

i ,da p,pomenula bih jos da smo mi iz BiH i isli smo putem preko Osijeka,Madarske( sekerzad ili tako nekako se zove grad), Bratislava(Slovacka) I Ceska(Brno_Prag).Medutim,ako mozete doci do navigacije,nemojte uopce da brinete ,dovede vas na odrediste bez greske,nas je dovel apred hotel! aBd,opet cemo ju ponijeti kad budemo isli,bez nje bih se zabrinula.

Lego,nisam skuzila kakav je ishod vaseg postupka? cekas betu ili  :? ?

----------


## fatamorgana

LEGO, hvala na odgovoru draga. Zanima me još jedna stvar, da li su pored karakteristika koje si nabrojala za donora, pitali krvnu grupu tvoga supruga?

----------


## LEGO

Da,pitali su za krvnu grupu moga muža,ali je on nije znao,pa su rekli da upišem onda moju i moj RH faktor.
Napravila sam transfer i sada čekam još 7 dana za napravit betu.
U biti jedino je važno ne gubiti nadu.

----------


## tuzna

> U biti jedino je važno ne gubiti nadu.


  :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:  
potpisujem!

----------


## fatamorgana

> LEGO prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> U biti jedino je važno ne gubiti nadu.
> 
> 
>     
> potpisujem!




i ja potpisujem   :Kiss:

----------


## marti78

> Mi smo u biti nakon više kontakata sa Danicom i dogovorenog protokola sa našom doktoricom u plk.Cito u Splitu,odnosno folikulometrije 9.dana,zaputili se prema Pragu(vrlo jednostavno).
> Danica nam je javila mišljenje doktora tj.da uzmemo štopericu sljedeći dan te da je punkcija dva dana kasnije točno 36 sati poslije štoperice.
> Javili smo im se po dolasku u Prag,samo da se upoznamo,te smo na sami dan punkcije ispunili upitnik kakav nam donor treba.Tamo samo piše,visina , boja kose, boja kože i težina,ništa više.Nakon samog transfera,poslije tri dana,imali smo razgovor sa dr.Mardešićem.Rekao nam je da se prilikom davanja sperme,vrše kontrole na samom davaocu,njegov zdrastveni karton od rođ.,da nema nasljednih bolesti tj.da bi to relativno trebalo biti sve ok.
> Ne govorim sada ovo da sama sebe utješim ali vjerujte mi za većinu ljudi napraviti dijete nije problem,"problem"je dijete podignuti i izvesti na pravi put,te mu omogućiti ljubav tijekom cijelog života,
> *to znači biti roditelj !!!*.
> Ništa kompiciranije od gore navedenog nije cijeli postupak.Znam da za prvi put mislite da je sve puno teže,ali vjerujte mi od svega je praktično najteža sama punkcija,Od zametaka,a ja sam ih imala 10, 2 su vraćena a ostalih 8 je zamrznuto i čuvaju se dvije godine,sve je uključeno u onu cijenu od 1 860 eura.
> Bolje je naptaviti punkciju odnosno ivf nego samo insiminaciju jer postotak je puno puno veći za uspjeh..
> Pozdrav svima i ne gubite nadu i držite ono na pameti,nije roditelj onaj koji napravi dijete već onaj koji ga odgoji i podigne u ljubavi.


Slažem se u potpunosti sa tobom!Naravno da ne smijemo gubiti nadu i da tako moramo razmišljati.Inače ćemu onda odlazak u Prag?!
Ipak, voljela bi znati da li rade selekciju u izboru donora (isključe genetske bolesti itd.) i da naravno pokušaju naći donora koji će fizički sličiti suprugu. I meni je Danica rekla da ćemo ispuniti upitnik na dan aspiracije s tim podacima (visina,težina,boja očiju,kose,krvna grupa i Rh faktor) i da imaju dovoljno veliku banku sperme.
Obzirom da sam vidjela da većina žena kaže da je bolje ići odmah na  IVF nego na inseminaciju, a i Danica mi je rekla da je uspješnost kod IVF-a 45-60%, a kod inseminacije 15% mislim da ću se na kraju ipak odlučiti za IVF.
Inače Danica je rekla da nema čekanja i da možemo zapravo doći već slijedeći mjesec na što sam se ja ugodno iznenadila.

HVALA PUNO NA SVIM INFORMACIJAMA!

----------


## tuzna

LEGO,kako ide? ima li kakvih simptoma? ajde,draga,pricaj nam....neke od nas ce mozda ubrzo biti u tvojoj situacoji ubrzo  :Grin:  
nego,koliko ste nakon transfera ostali u Pragu? ja nisam sigurna kako da isplaniram vrijeme.ok skontala sam da anm treba oko 5 dana do ET-a,ali koliko jos nakon toga da ostanemo tamo? pitam zbog hotela i rezervacije koju moram obaviti ranije....
 :Kiss:

----------


## LEGO

[b]Moram ti prvo reće da mi se ne sviđa tvoj nick,mijenjaj ga pod hitno,jer ako imaš muža koji te voli i ti njega onda bi trebala biti SRETNA.

A sada o temi,ovako napravili smo transfer 18.10.tako da moram napraviti betu za oprilike 3-4 dana.U pronatalu mi je ostalo 8 oplođenih stanica koje su zamrznute i čuvaju se dvije godine,radi eventualnog neuspjeha sada ili nastavka štancanja  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .(malo šale nije na odmet).
Čuvanje oplođenih js je uračunato u cijenu cijelog postupka.Nakon transfera,a možeš doći na njega praktički na sam dan(ne znam dali treba neka piprema,savjetuj se sa Danicom),možeš odmah otići doma.Doktor preporuča ostanak taj dan u Prag radi mirovanja ali je također rekao da nije neophodno ,samo bez nekih većih naprezanja.

Pozdrav SRETNOJ !  :Love:

----------


## tuzna

a,hvala,znaci ,ne moramo bit 10 dana?
mada,ako rade oplodnju taj dan kad je punkcija,onda par dana (3-5,ako sam dobro skuzila) moramo biti tu dok oni odluce kad ce raditi ET.
nakon toga,2 dana i mozemo doma.takav je moj plan :Smile: 
 :Kiss:

----------


## wewa

dosla sam samo tebi, Tuzna, pozeljeti srecu najvecu!   :Kiss:

----------


## tuzna

> dosla sam samo tebi, Tuzna, pozeljeti srecu najvecu!


a,jojjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj,wewa!  :Kiss:  
hvala,draga, prvi put idemo,pa sam ti se sva pogubila.hvatam svaku info, gutam vitamine,pijem cajeve....  :Grin:  
da si bar nista ne mogu prigovoriti.ono u fazonu "eh,da sam ovo,mozda bi sad bilo drugacije...". dajem sve od sebe i uzdam se u Boga. a,ti bi bar trebala znati kako je to tesko u nasoj drzavi,gdje nemam kome otici da mi pokaze kako da si dam puregon pen,nego cu to probati sama....citajuci postove cura i uptstvo...
sretno svima nama!!!!
 :Love:

----------


## Cvjetic m

Drage forumašice,
nova sam na forumu i odmah želim svima zahvaliti na mnoštvu korisnih info  :D 
S obzirom da meni i mom cjetiću IVF je jedina opcija, došlo je vrijeme da se uputimo u bijeli svijet ne bismo li ostvarili našu najveću želju.
Izbor je pao na Prag i Pronatal. U to ste nas dijelom uvjerile i sve vi!

Budući da već neko vrijeme čekamo odgovor/mišljenje dr. Mardešića na dostavljenu dokumentaciju, zanimalo me koliko ste čekale odgovor/ upute što i kako dalje. Jučer smo zvali Danicu ali nam nije znala ništa konkretno reći osim da je gužva i da su bukirani do kraja godine.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## gričanka

*Cvjetic m* budi uporna! Ja sam ih mailala u rujnu (bez odgovora), pa opet kroz mjesec dana (bili na nekom kongresu) pa kroz 3 tjedna poslala mail i nazvala istovremeno i dobila odgovor s terminom za konzultacije već sutradan. Pokušaj poslati mail, pa ih kroz tjedan dana nazovi! Istina je da su zatrpani poslom (i Danica), a prema mojem saznanju poslije Nove godine idu na godišnji, ne znam točan datum.
 Sretno i pozdrav   :Love:

----------


## Cvjetic m

Gričanka,
hvala na savjetu   :Smile: . Znaš li možda cca koliko će dugo biti na GO?
Lp,

----------


## gričanka

> ...Znaš li možda cca koliko će dugo biti na GO?
> Lp,


Nažalost nemam saznanje o tome, ali ću svakako objaviti ovdje kada doznam! 
 :Love:

----------


## tuzna

cini mi se da taj GO poinje nekad tamo pred Bozic,a vjerojatno ce bit gotov do sredine,mozda cak i malo prije, januara.
tako nekak mi je dr.Lazarovska objasnila.
 :Kiss:

----------


## tuzna

e,i da,meni je  dr.mardesic isti dan odgovarao na mail.on je jako azuran na odgovaranju.

----------


## LEGO

13.dana od transfera beta je 343,da li je to to ?!!! :?   :Grin:

----------


## fatamorgana

TO JE TOOO LEGO DRAGA!!!!!!!!!  :D  :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

to je TO!  :Klap:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje, urednu trudnoću i zdravu bebicu  :Love:

----------


## vinalina

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

 :Love:   :Love:  
Za lijepe i zdrave  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## marti78

> 13.dana od transfera beta je 343,da li je to to ?!!! :?


Ako cure kažu da je to to onda čestitam od srca!!!   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

P.S. Ti si prvi put išla na IVF sa doniranom spermom?!

----------


## marti78

> e,i da,meni je  dr.mardesic isti dan odgovarao na mail.on je jako azuran na odgovaranju.


Vesela, kad ti ideš u Prag?!

----------


## tuzna

> 13.dana od transfera beta je 343,da li je to to ?!!! :?


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
najvise me obraduju bas ovakve trudnoce!




> Vesela, kad ti ideš u Prag?!


evo,svaki dan cekam da procurim,pa ,obzirom da je dugi protokol,od 14.dc primam injekcije puregona,pa nakon 11 dana,ako sve bude ok i ako primim tog dana stopericu,u roku od 36 h trebam biti tamo,dakle, to vec dođe hmmmm....kraj novembra,pocetak decembra.

cure,meni je rekla dr.da primim diferelin,dakle supresiju,22 d proslog ciklusa, tj.7 dana prije ocekivane menstruacije.
primila ju prosle subote,sad je to vec 10. dan od kad sam ju primila i vc me sekira sto menstruacija nije dosla,a  dani prolaze.valjda to ne smeta nista? ne mogu ja utjecati kad ce stici, mozda i zbog sekiranja malo kasni...pocinje me sad i to sekirati,sto je nema...mislila sam da me to niakd nece brinuti  :Grin:  

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  
P.S. poslatala sam neviđeni gnjavator.jednostavno me ignorisite!  :Grin:

----------


## gupi51

Cure malo niže je otvorena lista nas koji idemo u postupke u inozemstvo. Pliz potpišite se. Cilj je da ministar vidi koliko je dobra donio njegov zakon.
Sretno svima.

----------


## gričanka

*LEGO*  čestitam!   :Heart:

----------


## Cvjetic m

LEGO čestitke! Nadam se da sve napreduje u najboljem redu   :Love:  

Dobila sam info da dr. Mardešića nema cijeli 11.mj., a zatim slijede blagdani, Nova itd...   :Sad:  

Inače, iza koje teme se nalazi otvorena lista koju gupi 51 spominje???

----------


## marti78

> Cure malo niže je otvorena lista nas koji idemo u postupke u inozemstvo. Pliz potpišite se. Cilj je da ministar vidi koliko je dobra donio njegov zakon.
> Sretno svima.


Ja isto ne kužim gdje je ta lista za potpis.

Tužna, doći će mengulina ništa se ti ne brini.....

Ti si znači dobila terapiju u Pragu?! Ima li kakve veze što imaš PCOS?!Jesi li možda prije uzimala kontracepcijske pilule koje bi ti izregulirale ciklus?
Naime, ja ti isto imam PCOS i kad pijem pilule jajnici se smire, a čim prestanem nakon 4 ciklusa sve se vrati na staro. Već pola godine ništa ne uzimam i nemam ovulatorne cikluse, ne znam kad će mi menga doći i to me pomalo nervira.

Još uvijek nisam odlučila da li da prvo pokušam sa inseminacijom u 12 mjesecu i onda ako ne uspijemo da odem nakon Blagdana na IVF.

Ne znam da li bi trebalo prije inseminacije obavezno na pretragu koja će pokazati da li su jajnici prohodni. Kako ta pretraga uopće izgleda? U kojem dijelu ciklusa se ona radi?

Čitam postove i još o svemu razmišljam.....

----------


## ivica_k

> Inače, iza koje teme se nalazi otvorena lista koju gupi 51 spominje???


otprilike na sredini stranice, tema se zove Lista prognanih

----------


## tuzna

> Tužna, doći će mengulina ništa se ti ne brini.....
> 
> Ti si znači dobila terapiju u Pragu?! Ima li kakve veze što imaš PCOS?!Jesi li možda prije uzimala kontracepcijske pilule koje bi ti izregulirale ciklus?
> Naime, ja ti isto imam PCOS i kad pijem pilule jajnici se smire, a čim prestanem nakon 4 ciklusa sve se vrati na staro. Već pola godine ništa ne uzimam i nemam ovulatorne cikluse, ne znam kad će mi menga doći i to me pomalo nervira.
> 
> Još uvijek nisam odlučila da li da prvo pokušam sa inseminacijom u 12 mjesecu i onda ako ne uspijemo da odem nakon Blagdana na IVF.
> 
> Ne znam da li bi trebalo prije inseminacije obavezno na pretragu koja će pokazati da li su jajnici prohodni. Kako ta pretraga uopće izgleda? U kojem dijelu ciklusa se ona radi?
> 
> Čitam postove i još o svemu razmišljam.....


nadam se da ce doci,jos ju cekam. 
sto se mog PCOS-a tice,ja imam relativno normalne cikluse 28-32 dana.medutim,evo ovaj mjesec, vec je 31 dan od 1 dana proslog ciklusa,i moje menge jos nema. pretpostavljam da od diferelina,koji sam primila,nemam nikakve simptome koje inece ima pred mengu,najvise su to bbolne grudi i bradavice.sad ni traga tome! i jos malo sekirancije i eto ti pogodnog tla za kasnjenje menstruacije,sto meni ne bi bilo uopce strasno da se ne brinem hoce li to imati utjecaj ana postupak,jer sam diferelin primila 7 dana prije ocekivane menstruacije( a , ocekivana se uzima da je 28 dan) , , a sad je vec proslo 31 dan....

a,moja terapija je drugacija nego standardna.nisam pila kontracepcijske,ali sam ,eto,primila taj diferelin kao supresiju i puregon primam od 14 dana ovog ciklusa,a cure obicno krenu sa injekcijama 1dc.
moj protokol je dugi,bas zbog PCOS-a i prilagoden bas meni,jer mi je u vrijeme kad sam tamo bila, bio 16 dan tog ciklusa i super je mogla da vidi stanje mojih jajnika.
ja sam sigurna d akod mene prirodno se i javi ovulacija.slazem se da je nema svaki mjesec,ali ja ju  osjetim po ziganju i sluznici onda kad se pojavi.

eto,sad jos samo da procurim i da krenem odbrojavati dane....  :Kiss:

----------


## ivica_k

tužna, nisam upoznata s tvojim protokolom, ali već u par postova sam primjetila da navodiš kako si primila diferelin (jedan)
neobično mi je, jer se supresija, kad se krene s njom (kakva je i suprefact) prima sve do štoperice...nisam čula da se se supresija prima jednokratno, ili te uopće nisam razumjela :?

----------


## tuzna

da,razumjela si me.primila sam diferelin 3mg odjednom,i citlala na forumu kako to cure primaju vise dana,posaljem i mail dr.Mardesicu i on veli da se vise dana prima kad je manja doza (0,1mg),a u mom slucaju je bilo odmah 3 mg.
mozda zbog  PCOS,pojma nemam.
moj protokol je dosta nespecifican,nigdje takav nisam nasla,ovako kasno da krecem sa puregonom...to je taj neki dugi protokol.
ma,sva sam ti zbunjena  :Grin:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## ivica_k

ok, bitno je da ste se ti i dr. razumjeli i da je sve pod kontrolom 8)

----------


## LEGO

> LEGO prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 13.dana od transfera beta je 343,da li je to to ?!!! :?  
> 
> 
> Ako cure kažu da je to to onda čestitam od srca!!!    
> 
> P.S. Ti si prvi put išla na IVF sa doniranom spermom?!


Da,prvi put smo bili gore,sve informacije koje te zanimaju pitaj na priv.poštu,pozdrav i hvala svima  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

ps..dan beta je 1230. :D  :D

----------


## LEGO

ps.16.dan beta je 1230. :D  :D[/quote]

----------


## mare41

LEGO čestitam  :D  :D  :D

----------


## tuzna

> .
> moj protokol je dosta *nespecifican* nigdje takav nisam nasla,ovako kasno da krecem sa puregonom...to je taj neki dugi protokol.
> ma,sva sam ti zbunjena


 :shock: 
garant sam se dvoumila izmedu "nije standardan" i "specifican",pa sam dobila ovo "nespecifican"
dakle,moj protokol je specifican.  :Grin:

----------


## tuzna

> ps.16.dan beta je 1230. :D  :D


[/quote]
 :D  :D  :D  :D 
cestitam,mila.uzivaj!!!!

----------


## storiatriste

Lego, čestitam!  :Heart:  

A drugim dragim curama držim fige za uspjeh u narednim postupcima!!!

----------


## gričanka

LEGO*... ß je odlična!  :D*

----------


## LEGO

> e,i da,meni je  dr.mardesic isti dan odgovarao na mail.on je jako azuran na odgovaranju.


Pozdrav *sretnoj*,trebala bi se javiti Dr.Mardešiću u vezi svega,jer mi je rekao da mu obavezno javim ako bude sve u redu,tako  da bi te molila baš njegovu e-mail adresu,jer sam do sada uvijek kontaktirala Danicu,  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   Sretnoj!

----------


## iva_luca

LEGO  :D  čestitam od srca!

Curice, evo kačim link za popis prognanih http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...85087&start=50

----------


## tuzna

*LEGO*,evo mail adrese *pronatal@mbox.vol.cz* 
nego ,cure moje, dobih ja mnestruaciju konacno u cetvrtak u 18 10h,ali to svakako ne racunam kao 1dc,nego petak,tj.juce .
po protokolu koji mi je dr dala,ispada da je punkcija i micro u nedjelju 29.11.
je li se to ikome desilo ko je tamo isao? kako oni uopce rade vikendom?
i,lego,koliko cesto si ti dr javljala velicinu folikula u toku stmulacije? je li sve bilo po protokolu ili se nesto mijenjalo u toku primanja injekacija i kontaktiranja sa njima?
ne kuzim,ja nazovem danicu,kazem joj velicinu folikula,ona prenese dr i onda Danica zove mene da mi kaze sta je dr rekla?
meni je receno da 14 dc (nikako da skuzim zasto 14dc,nekako mi je to kasno,ali valjda dr zna sta radi)uradim UZV i javimk danici,onda ce ona meni javiti je li r rekla da mogu krenuti sa stimulacijom.
pomalo me nervira stalni kontakt preko danice...  :Grin:

----------


## rozalija

LEGO  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  čestitam na lijepoj beti.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
tužna~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe draga svim   :Heart:  . SRETNO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## LEGO

*Sretna*hvala na adresi,a u svezi ostalog ovako:ja sam protokol dogovorila sa svojom doktoricom,te javila Danici početak stimulacije(zašto je tebi protokol dugačak,to neznam ali vjerojatno svakome je različit tako da te to ne uznemirava).Napravila sam folikulometriju 9.dana ciklusa,javila Danici.Ona je to pokazala doktoru i nazvala me odmah za pola sata i rekla za štopericu i kada moram biti tamo.Što se tiče rada preko vikenda,to se ne brini.Oni rade svaki dan,jer kada je punkcija odnosno transfer,nema ni subote ni nedjelje,meni je transfer bio u nedjelju oko podne.
Još jednom hvala svima te svima želim puuuuuno uspjeha !!!!!!![/b]

----------


## mia

LEGO  :D na prekrasnoj beti i na prekrasnim vijestima!!!

Tuzna, ~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude za 5 i da sto prije postanes sretna, sretnija, najsretnija!  :Kiss:

----------


## tuzna

hvala,mia!!!   :Kiss:  
obzirom da mi je dr. u nalazu napisala da je prvi dan stimulacije "14dc ili 3 tjedna od diferelina(supresije",a meni menstruacija kasnila 6 dana,pa mi se to dvoje nije poklapalo,dosla sam u dilemu koje od ovo dvoje je  1 dan stimulacije:14 dc ili 3 tjedna od diferelina. poslala sam mail dr.Mardesicu ,i taj me covjek konkretnim i brzim odgovorima na mail uvijek iznova fascinira, i odgovorio mi u roku par sati kako trebam uraditi UZV i vjerojatno je to onda i prvi dan stimulacije 16.11.,sto je 11 dc.
tako da sam skuzila da je bitan taj trenutak primanja supresije(dobro,kod mene je specificno sto mi je supresije sadrzana u jednoj injekciji,ne u uzimanju svaki dan).
eto,napisah to cisto zbog eventualnih kasnijih dilema cura,moze nekad nekom ova informacija i posluziti.
 :Kiss:

----------


## Okarina

Bog cure,
tek sam se logirala,ali vas čitam i pratim jako dugo. Puno ste mi pomogli vašim informacijama i savjetima. 
Nakon niza postupaka potpomognute oplodnje IVF-ICSI najprije u VV-Zg, zatim u St-Cito, trenutno se spremamo za Prag-donacija jajne stanice.  S obzirom da se trebam uskladiti s donoricom, trebam dobiti  19.11., pa očekujem da ćemo biti gore početkom 12. mj. Zanima me da li je tko išao avionom, odnosno da li se preporuča vožnja avionom nakon transfera? Kakva su vaša iskustva, kojim prijevoznim sredstvom ste išli?

----------


## mia

Nema prepreke za let avionom. Forumasice rjedje idu avionom zbog financija, ali doktor nema nista protiv ako se odlucis na let avionom. Cak stovise, let traje kratko i manje se umoris.

Znam da se jedna krasna curka vracala iz Praga avionom nakon ET (bila je donacija js) i za poklon je 9.mj. kasnije dobila curicu i deckica.   :Smile:

----------


## Okarina

Hvala na brzom odgovoru.
I nama su financije upitne, ali s obzirom da moramo mijenjati gume na autu, muž sam vozi pa bi možda trebali negdje prespavati, ispada da ne bi ispalo puno skuplje. Još razmišljamo.

----------


## mika.kika

Lego,čestitam!   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Ostalim curama neka se ostvari najveća želja u životu!   :Kiss:

----------


## tuzna

evo,mi smo iz BiH,pa sam ja uzimala u obzir i avion kad smo isli na konsultacije. medutim,nas put autom trajao je 15h.krenuli ujutro u 5,vozili naizmjence i dosli navece oko 20.30h u hotelimali navigaciju,savrseno,bez greske ,nas dovela do hotela. meni taj odlazak nije uopce padao naporno. medutim,kad smo se vracali,put je trajao par sati krace,oko 13h voznje sa odmorima,ali ja nikome ne bih preporucila voznju preko noci.mi smo krenuli oko 17,30 ,bili kuci u 6,30h ujutro,citavu noc vozili i vjerujte,da sam stalno brinula hocemo li se negdje slupati,jer sam samu sebe hvatala kako spavam otvorenih ociju! dakle,nikad vise voznja preko noci,sto se mene tice. put je monoton,jednim dijelom u Madarskoj,a gotovo sav put kroz Slovacku I Cesku,do Praga je autoput,tako da je u 3h ujutro situacija takva da na 100km voznje sretnes par auta.naravno da ce ti se spavati! kuci sam dosla izmorena! 
a,avio nam j ebio jaaaaaaaaakoooooooo skup.put nas je izasao sa gorivom i vinjatama,oko 350km,a avionom su karte duplo(cak i vise) skuplje,a posto smo bili samo jednu noc,onda je to nesto extra skupo.tako su mi rekli kad sam zvala po agencijama.

nama iz BiH ,auto dode mnogo,mnogo bolja varijanta.doduse,ja volim putovati...  :Kiss:

----------


## tuzna

> put nas je izasao sa gorivom i vinjatama,oko 350km,a avionom su karte duplo(cak i vise) skuplje,a posto smo bili samo jednu noc,onda je to nesto extra skupo.


ovo 350 km je 350 KM(konvertibilnih maraka),sto je oko 1250kn,mislim.

----------


## tuzna

rekose mi sad u apoteci da imaju merional,sto je isto sto i menopur.
ima iko iskustva je li to tako,mogu li zamijeniti jedan sa drugim?  :Kiss:

----------


## Sanja79

Tuzna, nemam iskustva ali sto sam procitala na netu i na ovom forumu to ti je isti sastav ali jeftiniji lijek. Ukucaj u pretraznik i vidjeces da ima pregrst takvih tema... 
P.S. Kad se putuje za Prag?   :Kiss:

----------


## tuzna

hvala,  :Kiss:  
u Prag,aBd, idemo krajem novembra,jos ne znam kad.1dc bio je 06.11.,dr. mi rekao da uradim kontrolu down rewgulacije 16.11.,i moguce je da to bude 1 dan stimulacije,nisam sigurna koliko ce stimulacija trajati,najmanje 8 dana,a nakon kontrolnog uzv-a 7. ili 8. dan stimulacije znat cu tacno kad je stop injekcija.svakako bi to trebalo biti u zadnjoj sedmici novembra.
 :Kiss:

----------


## Cvjetic m

Bok svima!
U očekivanju konzultacija u Pragu, sve me više brine kako izgleda dio postupka koji se treba odraditi kod nas.  :? 

Kakva su vaša iskustva? Da li ste išle kod HZZO doktora ili privatno? Ukoliko ste prije bile u postupku, da li su vas pratili isti specijalisti? Kakva je komunikacija s Pragom posebno kako se komunicira u doba folikulometrije? Zove se Danica ili šalju se mail-ovi? Tuzna je govorila o iznenađujeće dobrim iskustvom, u smislu brzine odgovora e-mail-om. Strah me je jer sam u IVF-u kroz kojeg sam prošla završila sa hiperstimulacijom, hospitalizirana prije ET...

----------


## tuzna

moja dr je dr.Lazarovska.ona nema mail adresu,bar ju ja ne znam,i sa njom se komunicira preko danice. javljas sve danici,danica prenosi dr i javi povratnu informaciju. medutim, nisam sigurna da li to tako ide i mardesicem. ja sam imala dilemu,nie mi se dalo cekati ponedjeljak,pa da zovem danicu,nego sam jednostavno napisala mail njemu,bez obzira sto on nije moj doktor. odgovorio kratko,ali jasno i konkretno.

neko je rekao da niej mjerilo ko ti je na konsultacijama,moguce je da ti pnkciju ili et radi drugi doktor. nisam sigurna je li to doista tako,ili dr kojimene vodi,kod koje smo bili na konsultacijama nuzno radi i punkciju i et.to bolje znaju cure koje su prosle postupke.
sretno!  :Love:

----------


## LEGO

> Bok svima!
> U očekivanju konzultacija u Pragu, sve me više brine kako izgleda dio postupka koji se treba odraditi kod nas.  :? 
> 
> Kakva su vaša iskustva? Da li ste išle kod HZZO doktora ili privatno? Ukoliko ste prije bile u postupku, da li su vas pratili isti specijalisti? Kakva je komunikacija s Pragom posebno kako se komunicira u doba folikulometrije? Zove se Danica ili šalju se mail-ovi? Tuzna je govorila o iznenađujeće dobrim iskustvom, u smislu brzine odgovora e-mail-om. Strah me je jer sam u IVF-u kroz kojeg sam prošla završila sa hiperstimulacijom, hospitalizirana prije ET...


Pozdrav svima!

Ja sam bila tamo praktički bez konzultacija sa doktorom,s time da sam prethodno bila stalno u kontaktu sa Danicom te je o svemu obavješćivala i telefonom i mailom.Jednom riječju budite uporni pa čak i dosadni.
Što se tiče doktora,nemora biti isti za eventualne konzultacije i za punkciju.Meni je bio doktor na punkciji neki Čeh,a Mardešić na transferu i razgovoru poslije istog.
Sa stimulacijom pripazite,sve ovisi o problemima koje imate.Stimulacija koju mi je preporučila dr.Aračić u Citu,bila je taman, a praktički duplo slabija od one koju su mi preporučili iz Pronatala.Imala sam 25 folikula od toga 12 Ok.Stimulacija je vrlo bitna u to,da ne bi bilo hiperstimulacije jer vam je onda džabe put u Prag odnosno nema odma teransfera nego ponovo povratak za 2-3 mjeseca.

Sretno svima   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## tuzna

lego,meni su dali stimulaciju tamo u pragu,a sreca je to sto me dr pregledala 14.dc,pa je odmah skuzila PCOS i dala mi stimulaciju u skladu sa tim. 
lego,saljem ti pp

----------


## Cvjetic m

LEGO,
hvala na info 



> Cvjetic m prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Bok svima!
> U očekivanju konzultacija u Pragu, sve me više brine kako izgleda dio postupka koji se treba odraditi kod nas.  :? 
> 
> Kakva su vaša iskustva? Da li ste išle kod HZZO doktora ili privatno? Ukoliko ste prije bile u postupku, da li su vas pratili isti specijalisti? Kakva je komunikacija s Pragom posebno kako se komunicira u doba folikulometrije? Zove se Danica ili šalju se mail-ovi? Tuzna je govorila o iznenađujeće dobrim iskustvom, u smislu brzine odgovora e-mail-om. Strah me je jer sam u IVF-u kroz kojeg sam prošla završila sa hiperstimulacijom, hospitalizirana prije ET...
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## tuzna

ima li iko danicin broj?

----------


## gričanka

> ima li iko danicin broj?


Na ovaj broj sam dobila od prve (Danica se javlja):
 -    00 420 261 711 606 

 :Bye:

----------


## tuzna

problem je sto ne mogu nikog nikako da dobijem,cim otkuca broj pise mi network busy i stalno tako,non stop.ja moram da ih dobijem d ajavim nalaz UZV-a,da mi kazu krecem li danas sa prvom injekcijom puregona....
zovem vec 10 minuta,niti mogu s moba,biti sa fixnog.
ne kuzim u cemu je problem? :?

----------


## gričanka

Uf, budi uporna i zovi i zovi...
Kažem, dobila sam je od prve i zvala sam s moba (imam 098) i to oko 
11 sati. Vjerovatno je trenutno zauzeta pa marljivo pokušavaj dalje...
Sretno   :Love:

----------


## tuzna

hvala. ja sam iz BiH i kontam da nije problem do naseg operatera...kao fole opterecena mreza previse,zvala sam i pitala u telekomu.
ajde,valjda ce biti bolje  :Kiss:

----------


## LEGO

> ima li iko danicin broj?


Pozdrav Sretna !

Meni za komunikaciju sa Danicom je ovaj broj *00420724291087* i uvijek sam je dobila kada sam zvala osim ako je bila sa nekim na konzultacije.Također smo komunicirali i porukama dosta.

ps. u petak idem na prvi ultrazvuk,nadam se da će biti sve u redu   :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## tuzna

hvala  :Kiss:  
broj je bio ok,nisu bile veze u redu.ja sam juce bila 10 h na sastanku,pa sam dala broj mm i list sa tekstom sta treba reci danici  :Grin:  ,on ju je dobio oko 13h i rekla da je ok da primam injekcije i da mesa/tese rade cetvrtkom,pa ako sve bude ideala,onda je meni 8.dan stim. ponedjeljak,stop utorak,punkcija cetvrtak,a taj dan i njemu operacija.ako kod mene ne bude sve u ideali,onda mi dolazimo u cetvrtak,rad eto njemu, pa zalede nadeni materijal dok meni ne odluce raditi punkciju za par dana nakon toga.

ali  :shock:  :shock:  sam bila kad mi je muz rekao da *Lazarovska vise ne radi u Pronatalu :shock: .kao to nece utjecati na tok postupka, pojma nemam kome ce onda danica da prenosi rezultate mog uzv-a u ponedjeljak i ko ce odluciti kad stop injekcija? :? 

drage moje,krenulo nas,prvo pokidane veze ,sto niko ne pamt i kad se desilo,pa juce prazniku ceskoj,pa nema vise lazarovske,hmmmmmmmmmm :/ 

*

----------


## mia

tuzna (sretna :Smile: ) mozes odluciti - ili ces se zivcirati sto nema lazarovske ili ces biti sretna sto postupak napreduje ok i prepustiti se u ruke mardesicu. mislim da ti je ova druga varijanta puno bolja.   :Wink:

----------


## tuzna

da,slazem se da se ja ne bih trebala zamarati time.
nisam sigurna da li nas mardesicu prebacuju ili nekom drugom ljekaru.
strah me rezultata njegove operacije,strah me kako cu ja reagovati na sve
ima li smisla da radim jos jedan uzv,recimo 5 dans timulacije, oni su rekli 8 dan,dakle u ponedjeljak,a krecemo u utorak,bez obzira sta bude receno u tom nalazu od ponedjeljka?
kontam,bih li sta mogla promijeniti ako odem i 5 dan na uzv?

----------


## tuzna

i da,zvala me danica i rekla da je dr urolog pretrpan u cetvrtak,da ce samo radi mm doci u srijedu u 7 30 h i njemu odraditi tu operaciju,bez obzira na moje stanje i punkciju.ako jos ne budem ja spremna za punkciju,tamo ce me nadzirati i odluciti o stop injekciji,radi njega moramo u utorak krenuti da bi tamo bili u srijedu u 7 30 ujutro.

----------


## LEGO

Nemoj se ništa nervirat,vjeruj mi ne kažem samo to da te smirim,znam da je to lakše reći nego prolaziti kroz to,ali nakon svega vidiš da su sve to samo rutinski zahvati.
Ne sekiraj se dali će ti biti Mardešić ili neki drugi doktor,sve je to top tem ekipa.

Pozdrav i sretno  :D  :D  :D

----------


## LEGO

* I još nešto,samo nastoj biti opuštena,u pravim si rukama !!*

----------


## mia

> * I još nešto,samo nastoj biti opuštena,u pravim si rukama !!*


*X*
upravo tako!

----------


## tuzna

:/ rado bih bila smiren akad bi kako mogla! ajde,sad i nekako,ali kad se vratimo..........ko ce onda da me smiruje?  :Wink:

----------


## Sanja79

Tuzna, onda neka te smiri cinjenjica da ces biti mama i da si trudna dok se ne dokaze suprotno...

----------


## tuzna

sanja,  :Kiss:  

ja danas u 10 15h imam UZV, i ako sve bude ok, danas zadnja injekcija.ako ne,onda produzavaju stimulaciju...a , ujutro ako bog da na put,u srijedu u 7 30 mm je operacija.
 :Love:

----------


## LEGO

Sretna,javi kako je bilo na pregledu i dali idete gore,pozdrav  :Heart:

----------


## Cvjetic m

Tužna,
nadam se da je sve bilo OK i da u srijedu idete put.
SRETNO  :Heart:

----------


## tuzna

evo mene!

nemam bas neke lijepe vijesti. naime,jako lose sam reagirala na puregon,folikuli od 7 do 9mm, sto je za 7 dan stimulacije vrlo,vrlo lose. zbog mm i njegove mesa tese, moramoici sutra,ali nije izvjesno kako i kad ce biti moja punkcija. nekako sam se zabrinula da li cu dogurati uopce do toga. rekla mi danica da je dr rekao da je to moguce kod dugih protokola,ali da naredna tri dana primam po 4 menopura dnevno,pa u cetvrtak na uzv,pa da vidimo da li su se sta popravili moji jajnici.
eto,.... :/

----------


## mia

tuzna/sretna   :Smile:  bit ce to sve ok.
dodatna doza ce uciniti svoje i folikul ce narasti.
ma kazem ti ja, moras promijeniti nick pa ce sve biti lakse

----------


## tuzna

hvala,mia
bas su me iznenadili ovi moji jajnici....koferi stoje u hodniku,dobro sam se isplakala ,pozdravila a dragim ljudima i...bas sam tuzna,mislila sam da cu sretna ici u prvi postupak,idem razocarana i tuzna....valjda to mora tako  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

tuzna, navijam da se vratiš sretna, ma stignu folikuli narasti sa menopurima, vidjet ćeš, sretan vam put  :Heart:

----------


## fatamorgana

tuzna je danas otputovala po svog bebaća. Draga naša, ~~~~~~~~~ za tebe, puno sreće   :Kiss:

----------


## Sanja79

> tuzna je danas otputovala po svog bebaća. Draga naša, ~~~~~~~~~ za tebe, puno sreće


x

----------


## cvijetak77

tuzna, puno srece za tebe i tm   :Kiss:

----------


## tuzna

:Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   svima.
evo mene konacno. juce radena operacija,mm je super i zamislite> nasli koji spermic ,dovoljno dobar da probamo ICSI! :D  :D 
drzite nam fige,danas idemo na uyv,da vidimo kako su moji jajnici reagirali na menopur. mozda me konacno nesto iynenadi!  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## mare41

tuzna ~~~za lijepe folikuliće, super za nalaz tm

----------


## nini

*tužna* držim vam fige!!!

----------


## Vivach

tuzna, moram  obavezno :D  :D  :D  za TM i rezultate TESE

~~~~~ za tebe i tvoje folikule, vjerujem da će biti baš kakvi trebaju   :Love:

----------


## regina78

tuzna :D :D :D :D za spermice
drzim fige do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## fatamorgana

Tuzna, supeeeeer!!! :D  :D  :D . Sad ~~~~~~~ za folikule i uspješnu oplodnju.

----------


## LEGO

Pozdrav Sretnoj(ubrzo) !!!

Drago mi je da je za sada sve ok.Kakvo vam je vrijeme kako je u Michele hotel.?
veliki   :Kiss:  i držte se !

----------


## vinalina

> Tuzna, supeeeeer!!! :D  :D  :D . Sad ~~~~~~~ za folikule i uspješnu oplodnju.


X

----------


## ivica_k

tužna, moje misli su s vama! sretno :D

----------


## gričanka

Tužna~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješni postupak!   :Love:

----------


## vikki

*tuzna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Sanja79

Tuzna, jeeeeee! Mijenjaj nick!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikule i tulum u labu!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## bublica3

*tuzna puno sreće vam želim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  :D

----------


## LEGO

Tužna,koja je situacija tamo,kako su Danica i Mardešić,puno pozdrava!

----------


## Cvjetic m

Tužna,
puno, puno  :D  :D  :D i  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  ...do samog kraja 


PS Tko je vaš doktor, Mardešić ili ....?

----------


## Sanja79

Tuzna, drzim ti fige ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Javi se...   :Love:

----------


## fatamorgana

> Tuzna, drzim ti fige ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Javi se...




x

----------


## tuzna

evo mene. imamo interenet u sobi,ali ja ne znam sta da radim kad ubacim kabl u uticnicu na kojoj pise PC  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  
znam da je nami koristila net u sobi i nije spominjala da je pitala ista na recepciji,poslala sam joj pp.ali mi jos nije odgovorila.

izgleda da su nas proslijedili kod nekog ceha dr. Roberta Stedl ili tako nesto,dr, je divan,mlad, njezan,prica engleski...on mi je radio uzv u cetvrtak,rekao da imamo nekoliko folikula koji su tad bili dogurali do 16mm i vise,primila po njegovoj uputi jos dva dana po 4 ampule menopura i sinoc u 21h stop injekciju,a sutra abd punkcija. uopce ne znam kako to funkcionise/kad cemo znati koliko js imamo, kad je et,kolikko dana cekaju od punkcije do et,ne znam ni kad da planiramo doma....mogla bi mi lego ponuditi koji odgovor tako potreban u ovom trenutku....

vrijeme je sasvim solidno,cak i sunce sija i jedva cekam kuci.  nadam se da ce sutra sve proteci kako treba.  :Kiss:

----------


## tuzna

hej,cure,jos da pomenem da mi je dr rekao da imam izvrstan endometrij, sluzi imam na izvoz,a sve pripisujem vrkuti.

nisam jos samo sigurna da li ju smijem piti nakon et?
ako neko zna....  :Kiss:

----------


## Sanja79

Tuzna, nista nakon ET osim ako ti dr kaze... Nema seksa, nema nosenja nicega teskog, itd. Ti folikuli izgledaju dooobro... Vibram za zurku u labu i da se cvrsto prihvate za mamicu... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :D  :D  :D

----------


## fatamorgana

Tuzna, supeeeeer draga supeeer!!!! ~~~~~ da sve bude za 10 i da se vratiš trudna ako Bog da.   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

tužna, ništa ne brini,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnju pukciju i dobre vijesti iz laba! :D

----------


## Okarina

Tužna, sretno sutra na punkciji, sigurno će biti sve ok.
Ja se spremam krajem tjedna u Prag. Danica kaže da je ET četvrti dan od dana punkcije, pa se možda i sretnemo u klinici.

----------


## tuzna

da,mozda se i vidimo.ustvari,necemo ni znati da smo se vidjele. eto,meni bitna info: cetvrti dan vracaju embrije.ako mi je punkcija sutra,znaci da je ET u cetvrtak?  a,joj,tako mi treba lego sa svojim informacijama  :Grin:  

et,danas smo setali gotovo pola dana,divno vrijeme ovdje u Pragu.ja pomalo zabrinuta,ne znam st ada ocekujem...sta mislite cure,kad da idemo doma?ako mi bude et u cetvrtak,mogu kuci odmah u petak ujutro? naime,nama treba 13/14h do kuce,pa je kasno da krenemo poslije podne.prosli put smo krenuli oko 17 30,rekla sam nikad vise!
ali,tako zelim doma! izmisljamo setnje,trzne centre,obilaske grada,samo da nam vrijeme prode. jos cu sad imati utorak,srijedu i cetvrtak bez ikakvih obaveza!  ali,sta se mora,mora se. 

et,cure moje,javim se sutra sa svjezim informacijama.  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

povremeno škicnem ovdje jer je i nama prag možda slijedeća destinacija, tuzna želim ti da ti bude bingo i da još stignete uživati u lijepom vremenu i šetnjama  :Heart:

----------


## LEGO

a,joj,tako mi treba lego sa svojim informacijama :mrgree

BogSretna,poslala sam ti *pp* prije nekih sat vremena ,pitaj sve što treba,  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## tuzna

cure,pozdrav svima.odoh na punkciju.

lego,nema tvoje pp :?

----------


## LEGO

Dali si sada primila,pozdrav i sretno   :Saint:

----------


## fatamorgana

sretno na punkciji i javni nam se što prije,   :Heart:

----------


## sbonetic

*tuzna* sretno!

----------


## thaia28

*tuzna*, sretno ti danas!!   :Love:

----------


## tuzna

lego,opet je nema :? 

evo,stigla sa punkcije,sve 5, 9 js!
sutra javi danica kako napreduje oplodnja i kad konacno mozemo doma.upoznala sam divan par iz Srbije. inace,dosta ima parova sa naseg prostora.

 :Kiss:

----------


## wewa

super cifra, nek bude sto vise bebica!  :D

----------


## fatamorgana

super draga, samo nek se sad fino oplode ~~~~~ za super oplodnju i sretnu bebu   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Sanja79

Lijep broj... Vibram da se oplode i da se vratite kuci sa svojim   :Saint:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## LEGO

Ne znam draga zašto ne primaš *pp*,drago mi je da je bilo sve ok.,sada treba oploditi js i vidjeti dali je dijeljenje dobro i ako bude u redu,transfer je za 3-4 dana,a višak oplođenih stanica čuva se do dvije godine ako želiš još beba ili ako ovo ne uspije(nema više zafrkancije oko punkcije).
Danas sve lagano bez napornih izlazaka,a sutra u ZOO koji je odličan i trebaš ga vidjeti,samo pitaj na recepciji koji tramvaj i bus i ubit ćeš cijelo jutro pa čak i dio popodneva.
Sve što ti mogu pomoći,pitaj na *pp*.
Pozdrav i lagano do sutra.  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## dir

U Pronatalu sam. Cekam. Danas izvrsena punkcija. 4 jc od 6 folikula. Sutra saznajem koliko se embriona napravilo i od toga zavisi hoce li embriotransfer raditi u cetvrtak ili petak. Danas je ovde na punkciji bilo 7 parova sa prostora bivse YU!

----------


## ivica_k

tužna,~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepe embrije :D  9js je super brojčica!
dir, sretno!

----------


## pino

bravo za 9 j.s. - to je jako lijep broj! sretno!

----------


## mare41

tuzna i dir-sretno  :Heart:

----------


## LEGO

Pozdrav ekipi u Pronatalu-buduće majke Praških beba samo naprijed,a našem ministru Milinoviću *velika pusa*  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## dir

Znaci mi sto i vi mislite na mene i zelite da mi uspe. Hvala! Ko zna, mozda bude treca-sreca! Srecno i tebi, Tuzna.

----------


## Okarina

Tužna i Dir, ~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe embrije.
Ja upravo s UZ, endometrij 11. dan trolinijski 11mm. Sutra javljam Danici , pa ćemo vidjeti kada nas očekuju u Pragu.

----------


## mare41

cure u Pragu i onima koje se spremaju u Prag, želim puno uspjeha uz puno sreće  :Heart:

----------


## fatamorgana

Tuzna, Dir, kako ide oplodnja? Vibriramo punisimo, da se fino oplode i da se priljepe za mamice i tu izdrže 9 mjeseci   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## dir

Od 4 jc napravila se posle 24 sata 3 embriona.  :D Ubacuju mi ih u cetvrtak ili petak (punkcija radjena u ponedeljak). Vise cu saznati sutra. Stomak me jos boli. Odoh sutra malo da se smucam po centru i ubijem vreme.

----------


## LEGO

Sretno Dir !!!

----------


## LEGO

Sretna,što se ne javljaš,koja je situacija? :?

----------


## fatamorgana

> Sretna,što se ne javljaš,koja je situacija? :?


x

----------


## breskvica :)

Caos mile moje evo da se javim na ovu temu zato sto ja i mm kontamo iduce godine aBd u kliniku Pronatal jer je problem kod mene trebam uraditi transplataciju jajne celije jer imam hormonalni problem i dok god to ne uradim dalje nemogu ganjati nista samim tim sto imam hormonalni problem nista mi ne funkcionise niti imam O niti mogu dobiti men. prirodnim putem dok ne popijem terapiju jer prirodnim putem nisam nikad imala sve smo ovdije pokusali ali nista nije imalo efekta tako da mi je ostalo jos samo da pokusamo ovo sa tom klinikom Pronatal   :Smile:

----------


## fatamorgana

Tuzna!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Javi nam se vesela ženo!!!! Kakvo je trenutno stanje sa oplodnjom?   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:  

Dir, čestitke za tri embrija, znaš li koliko stanica imaju?

----------


## tuzna

:Smile:  
ovdje na recepciji radi jedna teta ,koja nekad ne ukljuci kompjuter,pa mm i ja citav dan oblijecemo ovuda,cekajuci da se ona sjeti.  :Razz:  
et,danas se sjetila :D 

elem, juce nam danica javila da nam se svih 9 stanica oplodilo i da je et u petak i konacno palimo doma,jer se ubijamo od dosade svaki dan.vec 9 dan smo tu,sve obisli,ovaj dio grada vise  znamo kao da smo kuci  :Grin:  
jos danas ubijemo dan i onda sutra od ujutro se ja pocinjem spremati.

 :Kiss:   svima,sretno svim curama koje su ili ce biti ovdje u Pragu.drzim fige svima!  :Kiss:  

fatamorgana, tebi jedan posebno   :Kiss:  

sorry sto ti ne odgovorim na sms ,ali je jedna poruka 1 KM!

----------


## fatamorgana

joj mila moja !!!! Super što su se sve oplodile. Ako Bog da da nam dođeš trbušasta. Nema veze sa sms, sve ok. Baš si me obradovala pravo.

Sad vibriramo da se za mamicu uhvate dvije bebice, pa da rodiš ako Bog da blizančiće.   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## pino

:D tuzna! 9 komada, to je vise nego odlicno  :D

----------


## iva_luca

Bravo za svih 9 komada!  :D  :D 
Svim ostalima u postupcima ili pripremama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vikki

Bravo, tuzna!!!  :D

----------


## dir

Danas mi radili embriotransfer. Ubacili 2 kom. odlicnih (tako su rekli). Onaj treci posle 1 dana razvoja nije napredovao vise kako treba.
Lepo je sto je svaka na monitoru mogla da vidi embrioncice kad su ubaceni. A sad cekanje... Test na trudnosu treba da radim 18.12. a ako bude pozitivan, nakon 7-10 dana UZ.

----------


## dir

Danica je stvarno super. Lakse nam je svima sa ovih prostora s njom. Ne samo da prevodi, nego je i tu za nas kao dobra dusa. I lekari su ljubazni.

----------


## fatamorgana

Dir, super vibramo iz sve snage da se bebice prime i ostanu s tobom 9 mjeseci i da nas obraduješ jumbo betom!   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## LEGO

Tužna,ne zaboravi da ti nosi novce i primanje poruka isto kao i slanje,otprilike isto.
Želim ti puno sreće i da mijenjaš nick za 15 dana(nakon bete),jeli dogovoreno?!!
Dir,sretno i tebi draga i vozite polako nazad,ne daje baš dobre meteo uvjete za vikend.
 :D  :D  :D

----------


## mare41

dir i tuzna  :D  :D  :D za ogromnu betu  :Heart:  
Okarina -sretno  :Heart:

----------


## pretorija

pretorija napisala za tuznu

Moj savjet ti je da ostanes bar 1-2 dana posle ET mirovat nego odma kretat a dalek put 
 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Sanja79

Tuzna, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjesan ET i da se maleni cvrsto uhvate za mamicu...   :Love:  
Da ti se konacno ispuni san!   :Heart:

----------


## tuzna

ma,pretorija draga , ja ne mogu ni dana da uzdrzim vise ovdje!  nakon et krecemo,tako je i lego,polako cemo, ja cu da na suvozacevom sjedistu odmaram, isto bih radila i u sobi,samo mi je u autu zabavnije. ljudi ,10 dan smo tu !!!

nego,lego,napisala bih ti pp,ali nesto tvoje ne prolaze meni...  ustvari,moze bilo koja cura reci ako zna>ovo sutr amoje je transfer blastocista? dakle,punkcija je bila u ponedjeljak,a sutra,oni ovdje to racunaju kao 4. dan od punkcije , rade et. nisam sigurna da li je to blastocista...

 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## wewa

moguce da ce biti morule, to bi bilo izvrsno za 4. dan po punkciji (punkcija je nulti)

sretno, sretna nasa   :Kiss:

----------


## tuzna

e,wewa, problem je sto ne znam sta je to,bas se ne kuzim u te stvari   :Grin:  

e,cure,smijem li piti i dalje prenatal od dietpharma sa omegom 3? to nema nikakve veze sa et i bilo cim nakon et?
 :Kiss:

----------


## fatamorgana

Tuzna (to be very happy), dobila sam tvoj sms.  :D  :D  :D Pročitala sam sad i što ti je wewa napisala (wewa kiss specialis za tebe   :Kiss:  ). 

Superiška, vraćaš se trudna, ako Bog da. Ako imaš dilema oko toga da li su tvoje buduće bebice morule ili blastice, pitaj tamo te likove u laboratoriju. Ja ne bih izdržala, a da ih ne pripupitam.

puuuuno sreće i da se čvrsto uhvate za mamicu   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## wewa

> e,wewa, problem je sto ne znam sta je to,bas se ne kuzim u te stvari   
> 
> e,cure,smijem li piti i dalje prenatal od dietpharma sa omegom 3? to nema nikakve veze sa et i bilo cim nakon et?


samo nastavi piti, nikakav problem, mada je i sama folna kiselina dovoljna   :Heart:  

a morula je stadij razvoja pred-embrija prije blastociste, cini mi se od oko 40 celija, u svakom slucaju super  :D

----------


## tuzna

hvala,cure.   :Kiss:  
evo ja cekam danicu da nas zovne,pa da znamo kad da idemo u pronatal i da mozemo kuci.  jedva cekam. ubili smo se od dosade. hladno je,nekad i kisa padala, nije neko vrijeme ni za obilaske,pa smo vecinu vremen provodili u sobi....mozete mislit kako jedva cekam doma! :D

----------


## fatamorgana

super  :D  :D  :D , sretno!!! Pitaj je kakvi su embriji. Sigurno zna.  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Cvjetic m

Tuzna i dir,
super  :D  :D . 
Nek se E-ovi dobro ugnjezde, a BETA raste, raste i raste....

SRETNO  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

> Tuzna i dir,
> super  :D  :D . 
> Nek se E-ovi dobro ugnjezde, a BETA raste, raste i raste....
> 
> SRETNO


Priključujem se dobrim željama :D

----------


## breskvica :)

> Cvjetic m prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Tuzna i dir,
> super  :D  :D . 
> Nek se E-ovi dobro ugnjezde, a BETA raste, raste i raste....
> 
> SRETNO 
> 
> ...


I ja se pridruzujem cestitkama   :Heart:   :Smile:

----------


## dir

lezala sam do danas posle podne. Nisam vise mogla, a koliko sam razumela, i ne treba samo  lezati, pa sam danas otisla u setnju. Prijalo mi je. Sutra najzad idem kuci (letim, tako da putovanje ne bi trebalo da bude stresno).
Sutra je 5. dan posle punkcije, a 3. dan posle dana kad je vrsen embriotransfer. Koliko sam shvatila, taj 5-6. dan posle punkcije tj. oplodnje, je otprilike vreme kada embrion treba da se ugnjezdi. Pa, gnezdo je spremno...  :Heart:  
Srecno tuzna, srecno svima!

----------


## breskvica :)

Dir mila zelim ti svu srecu svijeta i da postanes mama sve najbolje

----------


## tuzna

ja nisam mogla ni trena vise izdrzat i rekla sam danici ako ikada napravimo tu bebu,nikad se vise necu vratiti u prag.
nama je oko 14 h raden et,2 morule,rekao embriolog da se svih 9 razvilo do tog stadija,2 vracaju,7 zamrzavaju.

utrogestan i 2,5 mg prednison uzimam od punkcije,a sinoc smo krenuli odmah nakon sto sam odlezala 1 sat. sad me pece savjest da si nisam sta zafrknula time sto sam odmah krenula,ali cure,jani sekunda vise nisam mogla biti u onom hladnom pragu!

ne dizem tesko,ali mogu normalno a zivim? ne da mi se sad da lezim danima i samo se prevrcem sa lijevog boka na desni,mada ako moram....zato sam htjela misljenja trudnica nasih:smijem nastavit kuhati,setati, saginjai se normalno? necu usisavati,necu sad se totalno opustiti da ne pazim na tesko ,ali ne vidim razlog da se ne smijem maknuti.a, posto ja ne znma mnogo o tome, a ne bih da me kasnije pece savjest da sam nesto pogresno radila...  :Kiss:

----------


## LEGO

Bog Sretna,
Ništa se ti ne sekiraj u vezi gore napisanog,što mi je rekao Mardešić,ako se ima primiti,primit će se jer su oni napravili najbolje što su znali.
Također ti moraš malo pripaziti da ne dižeš ništa teško i da ne radiš neke teže radnje,ali vjeruj mi usisavanje ne spada u to.Ti i tvoj muž suzdržite se odnosa  neko vrijeme.
Puno pozdrava i javljaj što bude dalje(beta za jedno 16-17 dana)

----------


## iva_luca

> ....ne dizem tesko,ali mogu normalno a zivim? ne da mi se sad da lezim danima i samo se prevrcem sa lijevog boka na desni,mada ako moram....zato sam htjela misljenja trudnica nasih:smijem nastavit kuhati,setati, saginjai se normalno? necu usisavati,necu sad se totalno opustiti da ne pazim na tesko ,ali ne vidim razlog da se ne smijem maknuti.a, posto ja ne znma mnogo o tome, a ne bih da me kasnije pece savjest da sam nesto pogresno radila...


Usisavanje ipak spada u poslove koji se trudnicama ne preporučuju zbog specifičnih pokreta. 
Nemoj se umarati, kuhaj kratko, nosi samo lagane predmete, ne diži iznad glave nikakve terete i šetaj umjereno.... I bez seksa do bete (makar neki smatraju stručnjaci da nema potrebe za apstinencijom.... ali, opreza radi).

----------


## Sanja79

potpisujem ivu_lucu i dodala bih bez saginjanja takodje. Sta ti smeta da se toga pridrzavas ako znas sta je nagrada? 
Drzim ti fige (i ostalim cekalicama iz Praga) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se bebica ugnijezdi lijepo...   :Love:

----------


## runi

Lagano saginjanje može, samo se treba dizati pokretom iz koljena, ako me razumijete  :Grin:

----------


## tuzna

e, sad ste me tek zbunile.ja sam svasta citala i donekle se slazem sa legom,neke su mirovale,neke nisu...ja sam danas normalno nastavila zivot,bila kod mme na dorucku,evo me sad kuci i sad cu malo da prilegnem. nekako zaboravim sta smijem,a sta ne bih trebala,pa ako uradim nesto so kao ne bih trebala...pocne me pec savjest.  kako da se ne saginjem? pa,svakodnevni zivot to zahtijeva...a,jjjjjjjjjooooojjjjj!

----------


## LEGO

Samo malo replike na gornje postove,
u priči i sa dr.Mardešić i sa dr.Aračić,bitno je malo usporiti ritam sa svakodnevnim aktivnostima,pogotovo za prvih 15-20 dana,ali poslije ne treba baš toliko paziti, *ipak trudnoća nije bolest*.Ja znam da je ovo malo specifičnija situacija što se tiče ivf-a i et u odnosu na prirodnu trudnoću ali nakon nekog vremena postane isto.
Samo da napomenem,koliko je trudnica doznalo da su trudne  tek nakon 2,3,4 mjeseca,a do tada radile sve i svašta.
Bitno je samo dok se zametci pričvrste dobro malo usporiti,a to je onaj period sa vrha posta.
Pozdrav svima i puno sreće   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## dir

Dok smo posle ET lezale onih sat vremena (neke na stomaku, neke na ledjima - ne znam na osnovu cega je to odredjivano) jedna lekarka nam je rekla da ne treba da dizemo tesko, da ne idemo u saunu, da se ne kupamo previse toplom vodom, da se uzdrzimo od odnosa jedno nedelju dana, da malo vise odmaramo, a inace sve normalno.

----------


## Sanja79

Reci cu ti samo moj primjer- trudnoca manje vise uredna, medjutim ako se saginjem (tipa punim i praznim masinu za sudje) i naglo sjedam i ustajem - pocinje braonkasti iscjedak (sukrvica). Tako od prvog trimestra do danas. Cinjenica jeste da je embrion sada zasticen kod tebe, ali dok ne dodje do gnjezdjenja treba usporiti. Ja idem logikom- zasto da se kajem da sam mogla biti pazljivija... Nemas garancija ni ovako ni onako, ali poznajuci sebe ja bih si prebacivala da sam mogla, a da nisam htjela biti pazljivija. I dodala bih da se trudnoca ostvarena na ovaj nacin ne moze porediti s 'prirodno' ostvarenom trudnocom u cinjenici da si od prvog dana svjestan sta se dogadja u tvom tijelu i da mnoge zene i ne znaju da su imale biokemijske trudnoce, dok mi to mozemo znati. Moje su se navike promijenile u trudnoci i to mi ne pada tesko jer je sam upravo to htjela.

----------


## tuzna

supecure.tako i ja radim. pokusavam ne raditi teske stvari.pokusavam da uvijek imam na umu da treba dati sve od sebe,pa ako bog da,da.

juce ja pricam sa jednom frendicom koja je bila na ivf-u i veli ona meni smijem li dizati ruke oznad glave da uzmeme nesto iz viseceg u kuhinji? ja ostala sva :? ,pa zar je to tezak posao?

inace,svima vama ,mojim drugaricama,  :Kiss:

----------


## Okarina

Pozdrav iz hotela Michael. Kod nas do sada sve po planu, transfer u utorak. Svim curama koje su u postupku najljepse zelje. I mi jedva cekamo kuci, tu smo od cetvrtka.

----------


## tuzna

sretno,  :Kiss:

----------


## breskvica :)

Okarina Sretno i da uspijete zelim vam od   :Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

> Pozdrav iz hotela Michael. Kod nas do sada sve po planu, transfer u utorak. Svim curama koje su u postupku najljepse zelje. I mi jedva cekamo kuci, tu smo od cetvrtka.


Sretno!

----------


## dir

Srecno danas, draga Okarina!

----------


## Cvjetic m

> supecure.tako i ja radim. pokusavam ne raditi teske stvari.pokusavam da uvijek imam na umu da treba dati sve od sebe,pa ako bog da,da.
> 
> juce ja pricam sa jednom frendicom koja je bila na ivf-u i veli ona meni smijem li dizati ruke oznad glave da uzmeme nesto iz viseceg u kuhinji? ja ostala sva :? ,pa zar je to tezak posao?
> 
> inace,svima vama ,mojim drugaricama,


Drage sve,
budite pažljive i nepretjerujte. Slažem se s LEGO da turudnoća nije bolest ali i s Sanjom 79 da ipak ima razlike kad si prošao IVF. Ja sam  izbjegavala raditi teške stvari ali neke od njih bi mi se jednostavno "zalomile"...  uopće nisi svjestan da je nešto too much... pogotovo kako dani prolaze i što si bliži vađenju bete....
U mom slučaju, nisam prokrvalila, ali beta je bila negativna  :Sad:  
Stoga, dajte najbolje od sebe, nek se m-ovi maksimalno iskažu. SRETNO

----------


## fatamorgana

Okarına sretnoo!!!

----------


## mare41

> Okarına sretnoo!!!


i   :Kiss:

----------


## Okarina

Hvala svima na lijepim zeljama.
Danas bio transfer 2 odlicna embrija, kako kaze Danica. ':D'
Kartu za avion smo rezervirali za cetvrtak, za sutra nije bilo mjesta, tako da smo tu jos dva dana. Pozdrav svima!  :Kiss:

----------


## ena dm

Drage mojee veliki pozz

Ja sam nova ovdje ali ste mi svi uveliko pomogli , međutim imam još par pitanja ukoliko netko zna bila bi mu zahvalna 

Mi smo kontaktirali Danicu i rekla nam je javiti termin (u prvom mjesecu )za konsultacije . Odlučili smo se za oplodnju donorom i rekla nam je da nema puno čekanja i da dođe oko 2000 EUR . Zanima me  otprilike koliko dođu lijekovi i gdje se oni nabavljaju , te pojedinosti oko pripreme  kojem doktoru ići konkretno u Mostaru ?????

----------


## LEGO

> Drage mojee veliki pozz
> 
> Ja sam nova ovdje ali ste mi svi uveliko pomogli , međutim imam još par pitanja ukoliko netko zna bila bi mu zahvalna 
> 
> Mi smo kontaktirali Danicu i rekla nam je javiti termin (u prvom mjesecu )za konsultacije . Odlučili smo se za oplodnju donorom i rekla nam je da nema puno čekanja i da dođe oko 2000 EUR . Zanima me  otprilike koliko dođu lijekovi i gdje se oni nabavljaju , te pojedinosti oko pripreme  kojem doktoru ići konkretno u Mostaru ?????


Pozdrav,ljekovi za cijeli postupak ako radiš punkciju dođu oko 4.000-4.500 kuna,to ti je za cijeli protokol stimulacije.
Moj ti je savjet da ideš na to odnosno ivf jer ti je mogućnost da ostaneš trudna neusporedivo veća nego samo osjemenjivanje.
Puno sreće okarini i ostaloj ekipi poviše,ja sam danas bila na uvz i bebač je velik 3,14 cm  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ena dm

Hvala punoo 


Sretnooo  svimaa

----------


## mare41

LEGO  :D za najljepša 3,14 cm  :Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

> LEGO  :D za najljepša 3,14 cm


  :Heart:

----------


## gričanka

> LEGO  :D za najljepša 3,14 cm


Potpis &    :Heart:

----------


## Cvjetic m

Draga LEGO,
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Cvjetic m

Draga LEGO,
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

Da li ima razlike u cijeni ljekova za stimulaciju u CZ i RH?

----------


## Okarina

> LEGO  za najljepša 3,14 cm


  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## tuzna

LEGO, :D   :Kiss:  

cure,osjeca li iko ista? ja nikakvih simptoma,,niti bola,niti probadanja...
 :Love:

----------


## Okarina

Draga Tužna, mislim da je prerano za simptome. Iz dosadašnjeg iskustva, bilo je postupaka u kojima sam imala sve simptome trudnoće, bilo ih je bez ikakvih simpoma, svi su negativno završavali. Bilo bi dobro da uspijemo ne osluškivati tijelo, ali mi je ipak lakše kad nešto osjećam, bol, probadanje, bilo što. Meni je tek 3. dpt.

----------


## tuzna

ma,da,pogresno sam se izrazila.slaze, se da je rano za simptome,nego mislila sam na probadanja,peckanje jajnika....pitala sam zato sto ja ne osjecam nista,cak nema osjecaja a trebam dobiti.bila sam ubijadena da ce tijelo nekako reagirati na silne hormone i punkciju.
 :Kiss:

----------


## dir

Sto se propratnih pojava tice: ET mi je radjen u proslu sredu. Osecala sam prvo par dana posle ET manje bolove u donjem stomau, a posle probadanje u jajnicima. Posle je to proslo. Sad imam neki osecaj nadutosti/napetosti. To je sigurno reakcija organizma na silne hormone kojima je bombardovan. Kod prosla 2 neuspela pokusaja IVF nisam imala nikakve simptome (tad mi je bio propisan dugi protokol,a sada kratki - mozda je to razlog, a mozda i to sto sam sad starija). Za 7 dana kontrolisem betu. Jedva se uzdrzavam da to sad vec ne uradim!

----------


## LEGO

Pozdrav i hvala svima,
što se tiče simptoma gore navedenih,meni je također napuhan stomak kako je rekla doktorica to su povećani jajnici koji su bili isforsirani za vrijeme stimulacije.Jajnici mjesečno proizvedu jednu,dvije js a u slučaju stimulacije 10,15,20 i više js,praktički su na stereoidima.Reklaje dok.da će to brzo proći,nakon jedno 10-12 tjedana.
U vezi probadanja,to mi se dogodilo nekoliko puta ali sve slabije što ide dalje.Nemojte zaboraviti da također uzimamo dalje i utrogestane ili sl.
 :Kiss:  i  :Heart:  svima!!!

----------


## LEGO

...i skoro sam zaboravila,Sretna javi betu za nekoliko dana  :Saint:

----------


## tuzna

cure,evo mene
vrag ne da mira, i  ja ans vadila betu. negativna je,
u laboratoriju su mi rekli da se od 1 do 10 smatra trudnocom,a kod mene je 0,,993* U/I*.
evo sad stigla kuci i vjerojatno od sekirancije,cak sam i prokrvarila.jos to nije prava menstruacija,ali ima blago roskasto na toalet papiru.
 :Sad:  
nista,idemo dalje...

----------


## Okarina

Tužna, Dir kada trebate raditi betu?
Informacije tu na forumu su mi puno pomogle po pitanju smještaja u Pragu, pa možda nekome pomognu i moje. Bili smo u hotelu Michael i mislim da je puno bolja varijanta od hotela u Pronatalu što se tiće i cijene i komoda. Nije puno udaljen od klinike, može se ići i pješke, a ako ste s autom još bolje. Mi smo bukirali preko interneta i cijena je bila tada 33 eura ( u Pronatalu 70). Hotel je nov, sobe su komodne, restoran ok. Stanica za javni prijevoz nije daleko od hotela, imate direktne linije tramvaja do centra grada. Ako niste s autom možete se javiti taksistu Simi (čovjek s našeg govornog područja), koji će vas odvesti gdje želite, možete ga zvati za bilo koju uslugu. S obzirom da nismo bili s autom, došao je po nas poslije transfera da nas prebaci do hotela. U klinici veliki dio posla za nas radi Danica, bude i na punkcijama i na transferima. Toliko od mene.
Svim čekalicama bete želim da budu ogromne, a onima koji su u postupcima i koji ih tek čekaju da bude sve ok.

----------


## Okarina

Tužna, žao mi je, tek sam sada vidila tvoj post.   :Sad:  
Možda je ipak rano za betu.

----------


## fatamorgana

> cure,evo mene
> vrag ne da mira, i  ja ans vadila betu. negativna je,
> u laboratoriju su mi rekli da se od 1 do 10 smatra trudnocom,a kod mene je 0,,993* U/I*.
> evo sad stigla kuci i vjerojatno od sekirancije,cak sam i prokrvarila.jos to nije prava menstruacija,ali ima blago roskasto na toalet papiru.
>  
> nista,idemo dalje...






mislim da si rano vadila vetu, a tvoja beta je preblizu vrijednosti 1, a rekli su ti da je od 1-10 U/I trudnoća. 

~~~~ da je ipak trudnoća, pokušaj se smiriti i ponovi nalaz za 4 dana. Blago krvarenje je možda ugnježđivanje mrvice   :Love:

----------


## tuzna

ma,svakako sam vec evo pomalo i procurila.
ajde,nadamo se boljem iduci put

----------


## LEGO

Pozdrav Sretnoj,

beta se vadi nakon nekih 16-17 dana,tako da nemoj baš previše misliti da nema ništa od trudnoće,a ako i nema ima zametaka još u pronatalu.Bolje bi bilo da uspije od prve,ali ne sekiraj se i ako ne bude.Za eventualni drugi put,nema praktično čekanja samo transfer i doma.Samo ne znam dali treba piti neke ljekove prije transfera.Samo hrabro,bitno je da je postupak u tijeku tako da nema više nepoznanica koje su te prije izjedale,

Velika   :Kiss:   svima

----------


## tuzna

lego,vec sam i dobila i isplakala se...
nego,kako ide to sa smrzlicima? moram li sad cekati par mjeseci ili?

----------


## dir

Draga Tuzna, probaj da se ne sekiras previse.  Ako sam dobro razumela, tebi je ovo bio prvi pokusaj. Imas vremena za jos puno pokusaja. Tek ti je 26 godina. Glavu gore. Cekaju te smrzlici. Pitaj u Pronatalu svog lekara ili Danicu koliko vremena treba da prodje do ubacivanja smrzlica i da li je potrebna neka priprema. 

Sto se smestaja tice, ja sam bila u Pronatalu (70 EUR ako je u sobi dvoje, a 50 EUR, ako je jedna osoba, a ostaje duze od 2 noci) i to mi je bilo zgodno jer sam nakon punkcije bila sama i bez kola, a i ET mi je radjen ranije nego sto je prvobitno bilo planirano, tako da sam bila odmah tu. Nisam znala za taj hotel Michael i taksistu Simu, ali ako bude trebalo za sledeci put... Mada se jos uvek nadam da nece biti potreba za sledeci put. Betu kontrolisem 18.12. Mogla bih verovatno i sada vec kada bih vadila betu da saznam da li je uspelo ili ne, ali se plasim da ce rezultat biti negativan, pa se jos koji dan nadam i "palim". 

Okarina, kad su tebi rekli da vadis betu?

----------


## Okarina

Meni su rekli 27.12, to mi je 19. dpt, pa ću ja sigurno napraviti test ranije.

----------


## dir

Okarina, pretpostavljam da "dpt" znaci "dan posle transfera". Meni je punkcija radjena 30.11., transfer je radjen 02.12., tako da ce 18.12. biti 16. dan posle transfera, a oko 18.12. bi mi bilo i vreme za menstruaciju.

----------


## LEGO

Tužna , poslala sam ti pp.
Pozdrav svima gore i mislite prvenstveno na svoje zdravlje,mislim psihičko,jer ipak ste sve najbitnije same sebi i vašim muževima.
Cijeli život je borba i neizvjesnost,samo hrabro  :Love:

----------


## tuzna

lego,tvoje pp meni nikako ne prolaze. :? 
nista,cure,isplakala se i vec razmisljam o fet-u, dok jos za to imamo para....  :Kiss:

----------


## LEGO

Ne znam u čemu je problem,ako se čuješ sa Danicom javi što ti je rekla   :Kiss:   i misli na sebe,bti će sve ok.,ne govorim to samo reda radi

----------


## tuzna

svima  :Kiss:  
lego,mislila sam danicu zvati tek kad odlucimo kad bi isli na fet.sad snijeg,pa ne vjerujem da cemo do februara.
tebe sam htjela zamoliti samo da nam objasnis kakva je procedura za fet u pragu.

----------


## LEGO

Pozdrav,objasni mi malo što je to :?

----------


## fatamorgana

FET= frozen embrio transfer

----------


## tuzna

evo,radila je to fata. dakle, posto je to nasa sljedeca aktivnost,pojma nemam kako to prazani rade. pp nam ne ide,pa eto,trebat ce i drugima, je li ti tesko da nam napises kako to ide u Pragu?

----------


## Sanja79

Tuzna, bas mi je zao... Jesi li mozda ponavljala betu? 
Beta ti je jedina mjerodavna za trudnocu, bez obzira na curenje...
 :Love:

----------


## tuzna

ma,ne.nema smisla, sanja.bila je ispod 1,a i bas sam dobila pravu menstruaciju sa popratnim,jacim nego inace,bolovima. malo sam si vec dosla i moramo dici glavu i nastavvit dalje....

----------


## Cvjetic m

> evo,radila je to fata. dakle, posto je to nasa sljedeca aktivnost,pojma nemam kako to prazani rade. pp nam ne ide,pa eto,trebat ce i drugima, je li ti tesko da nam napises kako to ide u Pragu?


Tuzna,
ja sam prošla FET ali ne u Pragu. Ukratko, nakon negativne bete čekala sam 3 mjeseca. Doktor  me je pratio u prirodnom ciklusu da bi odredio da li se FET može raditi ili ne (prate se folikuli i debljina endometrija). Doktor donosi odluku o eventualno maloj stimulaciji ili ne. Ukoliko u prirodnom ciklusu stvari idu po planu tada samo dobiješ štopericu nakon koje se u zakazano vrijeme odradi FET (E-ovi se odmrznu, pripreme za transfer. Posotoji mogućnost da neki od njih "ne prežive" odmrzavanje. Također, ovisno o načinu zamrzavanja, možda neki E-ovi "propadnu" ukoliko želiš da se transferiraju samo 2 E. 
Međutim, isto tako postoji mogućnost da cijela svar se pomakne na sljedeći mjesec ako doktor procjeni da je potrebna blaža stimulacija kada ćeš je i dobivati kako bi sve bilo spremno za prihvat E-ova. 
U praksi FET je bolja stvar jer nisi više nakljukan hormonima u onoj mjeri kao poslje stimulacije i tijelo sve to skupa puno bolje podnosi. 
Sretno!

----------


## regina78

tuzna  :Love: 
bas sam bila uvjerena u uspijeh, al super sta si se vec "digla na noge" i u nove pobjede  :Kiss: 
ostalim betalicama ~~~~~

----------


## vikki

*tuzna *  :Love:

----------


## LEGO

Tužna,javi mi dali si napokon primila pp.
Pozdrav

----------


## gričanka

> tuzna 
> bas sam bila uvjerena u uspijeh, al super sta si se vec "digla na noge" i u nove pobjede 
> ostalim betalicama ~~~~~


Evo i detalja u vezi mojeg Praškog iskustva:
Termin za konzultacije: 14.12.09. u 10 sati. Iz Zagreba smo krenuli u subotu u 6 sati ujutro, a bojeći se visokog snijega i vremenskih nepogoda moj suprug je odlučio putovati dionicom Goričani-Budimpešta-Bratislava-Brno-Prag. Dobrom cestom se može voziti 140, a u Slovačkoj manje jer je cesta drmusava.U hotel Michael smo stigli u 14.3o sati sa 3 stajanja po 15 min. U povratku bismo putovali i manje vremena, ali smo zbog snježne vijavice i zaleđene ceste (okrenuta kamionska prikolica, 2 auta u ogradi) vozili 80 od Balatona do Varaždina i stigli u Zg nakon 9 sati!
Gorivo je najbolje natočiti u hrvatskoj, pa onda u Češkoj i platiti u Czk, jer se plaćanjem u € na mađarskoj (1,4 €/l) ili Slovačkoj (1,2 €/l) pumpi ipak utoči manje goriva. Mi smo na gorivo potrošili 1.200 kn ukupno. Vinjete: 5 € Mađarska 4 dana, 5 € Slovačka 7 dana i 12 € Češka 7 dana (ali je isplativije platiti 220 Czk). Boravak u hotelu Michael nas je koštao 88 € za dvije noći, sobe su ugodne, čiste i tople, buffet doručak odličan, blizina tramvaja (i metro stanice)za odlazak u grad, ali nisu imali karata pa smo se vozili tako da smo kartu (a vrijedi i za metro) kupili mobitelom-slanjem  poruke DPT na 960; neznam koliko nas je u tom slučaju koštala, ali inače je 26 Czk). Hrana u češkim restauracijama je jeftinija, ali jednako OK kao u pivnicama, a za 400 Czk (cca 120 Kn) se može uživati u kompletnom meniju (2 osobe) uz pivičke; cijena pive u pivnicama ili pubovima se kreće od 29 do 45 Czk- skuplje je u centru. Č.krune je najbolje kupiti ovdje i to kunama: za 500 Kn kupili smo 1.718 Czk i naravno, nismo sve potrošili!
Nakon cjelodnevnogipol tumaranja i šetnje na britkih -6° Praških stupnjeva,
uživanja u adventskom ugođaju tog čarobnog i prelijepog grada, posjeta pivnicama i restauracama, slijedi i ono najvažnije: posjet klinici.
Prema savjetu forumašica stigli smo u Pronatal 20 min ranije, prijavili se na pultu, točno u 10 Danica je došla po nas i ugodno čavrljajući nas odvela u neveliku okruglu čekaonicu pod staklenom kupolom gdje smo čekali na prijem oko 7 min. Klinika je uređena OK i bez suvišnog luksuza.Primio nas je dr Mardešić (simpa je i baš ulijeva povjerenje) i nakon jasnog i preciznog izlaganja o načinu provođenja IVF postupka uz doniranu JS, o zakonskoj regulativi, radnoj politici klinike slijedilo je uzimanje anamneze (prostudirao je naše nalaze) i pregled. Dva su načina provođenja postupka: 1. suprug ostavlja spermije na zamrz. pa se nakon određenog vremena obavlja ET smrzlića i 2. usklađuje se ciklus donorice i mene: nju se stimulira lijekovima, a mene priprema Pregnilom i Estrofemom da bih od trenutka davanja štoperice (donorici) u roku 36 sati MM i ja doputovali u Prag. Po obavljenoj punkciji donorice MM će dati svoj doprinos i ovisno o razvoju embrija nakon par dana slije ET svježa 2 zametka (ostali se smrzavaju i po njih se može doći poslije ili u slučaju, nedajbože, neg. bete). Nije nas pitao što bismo nego je on odlučio da ćemo ići na usklađivanje ciklusa, a i podatke o donorici je sam popunio na temelju mog izgleda i onda nas je samo upitao imamo li neki dodatni zahtjev po pitanju svojstava donorice. Naravno, nemamo, samo nek je što mlađa i zdrava, dobili smo obrasce koje ćemo popunjene predati prilikom slijedećeg posjeta, a to bi moglo biti u IV ili V mjesecu, javiti će nam! Cjenik se nije mijenjao, i postupak treba biti plaćen prije ili na dan ETa. Eto, sve to je potrajalo nekih 40ak min. Pozdravismo se i... put pod noge! I MM i ja smo zadovoljni obavljenim, a i dr M nam se oboma sviđa!
Dakle, cijeli put i namjena (osim vožnje po mećavi u povratku) je prošao glatko i bez nepredviđenih iznenađenja, pa smo MM i ja u cjelosti zadovoljni!
Možda je moj Praški doživljaj malo preopširno izložen  :Rolling Eyes:  , sorry, ali nekome će možda biti korisno!
Svima   :Love:

----------


## Cvjetic m

Gričanka,
hvala na moru korisnih info. Nama su posebno zanimljive one logističke  :Smile:  
Mi krećemo put Praga 1. 2.

Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## Shanti

> Možda je moj Praški doživljaj malo preopširno izložen  , sorry, ali nekome će možda biti korisno!
> Svima


Ma kakvi preopširno! Baš sam s guštom pročitala   :Love:  

I presretna sam što je sve prošlo tako dobro... Znači, travanj-svibanj, moglo bi biti proljeće u Pragu...  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## mare41

I jedva čekamo još duži post pod možebitnim naslovom: Moje praško proljeće  :Kiss:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> I jedva čekamo još duži post pod možebitnim naslovom: Moje praško proljeće


I ja!*Gricanka*  jedva cekam tvoje proljece!!! :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## dir

Nisam mogla da docekam 18.12. pa sam juce radila betu. Bila je 21,6! Poludeli smo od srece!!! I istovremeno se trudili da se ne radujemo previse! Danas mi deluje kao da cu da dobijem (tackice na wc papiru i ulosku). Kako to moze?! Grozno mi je. Samo bih plakala....

----------


## pretorija

> Nisam mogla da docekam 18.12. pa sam juce radila betu. Bila je 21,6! Poludeli smo od srece!!! I istovremeno se trudili da se ne radujemo previse! Danas mi deluje kao da cu da dobijem (tackice na wc papiru i ulosku). Kako to moze?! Grozno mi je. Samo bih plakala....


Dir  :Love:  smiri se i nastavi sa lijekovima.Ponekad dode do tragova krvi i sve bude ok.
Bice sve oki kod tebe  :Heart:

----------


## tuzna

dir,cestitam draga.sad miruj,miruj dok se malo stanje stabilizira....
uzivaj,draga...  :Kiss:

----------


## gričanka

*Dir,* samo mirno i strpljivo i sve će biti OK! Kad ćeš vaditi slijedeću ß?

----------


## fatamorgana

Dir to je super vijest!!! Tek sad sam je vidjela ~~~~~~~~~1 da se bebica lijepo ugnijezdi kod mamice   :Heart:

----------


## Cvjetic m

Dir, 
super  :D  Samo pažljivo i uz želje da beta sljedeći put bude duplo veća :D  :D

----------


## LEGO

Evo Dir jedna priča za tebe;
  imam prijateljicu koja je doznala da je trudna u 7.(sedmom) mjesecu trudnoće,a do tada je imala stvari 3 ili 4 puta.(zatrudnila je normalnim putem).Cura je intelektualka,fakultetski obrazovana i društveno aktivna(da nebi pomislila da je neka  :? )
Zato nemoj biti tužna,jer i da ne bude nije svrha svijeta,ali napravi betu 3-4 dana od zadnjeg puta.Meni je u tri dana(od petka do ponedjeljka)došla sa tristi i nešto,na tisuću dvjesto i nešto.
Zato ponovo vađenje i provjera

Sretno draga  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Okarina

Dir, jesi li ponovo radila betu?
Sretno!   :Heart:

----------


## leeloo77

> Gričanka,
> hvala na moru korisnih info. Nama su posebno zanimljive one logističke  
> Mi krećemo put Praga 1. 2.
> 
> Sretno


samo bi htjela nadodati da je meni  pronatal inn (hotelčić od klinike bio najbolja opcija- Ljetos kad smo bili na IVF noćenje s doručkom je bilo 70 eura i velika prednost što je odmah uz kliniku tako da danica nekad dođe na portu po vas ili vas nazove u hotel itd.nakon transfera ste za čas u sobi u krevetu i tak. Ima dosta prednosti ta blizina klinike ,u hotelu postoji i apoteka (mislim da radi do 4 ) i sobe su lijepe i čiste a dorucak fin  :Smile:

----------


## dir

Radila sam juce ponovo betu. Juce mi je u stvari bio dan kada su mi i rekli da je radim. Pala je sa 21,6 na 9,39. Da sam je tad prvi put radila, opet bih mislila da ima nade posto je veca od 5 (ovde u laboratoriji gde sam stoji da su referentne vrednosti od 0-5). Pitala sam Danicu sta da radim sa lekovima s obzirom na celu situaciju. Do kraja dana mi je odgovorila da prestanem sa terapijom. Mucilo me to sto je i u cetvrtak i juce curkao taj braon iscedak i nikako da dobijem kako treba. Danas je onda krenulo kako treba (i po kolicini i po boji). Nema potrebe da vise radim betu. Ja bih po visini bete rekla da se malecki ugnjezdio, ali da je odlucio da ne ostane   :Crying or Very sad:  .  Razmisljam da probam opet i to sto skorije. Ici cu opet u Pronatal. Tamo sam jedino imala utisak da su zaista uradili sve sto mogu oni i medicina trenutno. I imaju ljudski odnos. Moram da saznam samo koje je minimalno vreme koje treba da prodje izmedju dva pokusaja, posto nemam vremena. Zbog godina. Hvala svima na podrsci i lepim recima   :Heart:  . Srecno svima!!

I kako god da bude: glavu gore svi! Uzivajte u lepoti zivota i ne dajte da vam to lepo sto imate posivi ili cak i potpuno promakne, samo zato ste se koncentrisale jedino na ono sto nemate! To je moja mantra. Pomaze   :Smile:

----------


## LEGO

Dir,samo naprijed budi uporna i hrabra,trud se mora isplatiti.Bitno je znati da u svemu tome daješ maxim.
Nisu to samo riječi utjehe jer što ima biti,bit će.
Pozdrav draga i puno   :Kiss:

----------


## tuzna

dir,ako ja dobro kuzim situaciju,mislim da je kod tebe bila tzv.biokmijska trudnoca,a od iskusnih cura sam cula da je to dobar uvod za narednu uspjesnu trudnocu.

mislim da izmedu dva stimulirana postupka treba proci bar 6 mjeseci.nemate smrzlica? 

nije ni meni uspjelo....zao mi je sto nije ni tebi,ali mislim da ne treba ocajavati.eto,imali ste super uspjeh,kod mene je beta bila manja od jedan. da,plakala sam...ko ne bi? ali,treba pozitivno razmisljati i nastaviti borbu jos jace. ja ti zelim svu srecu svijeta,kao i sebi. 

 :Kiss:

----------


## tuzna

e,i da,htjela bih pitati one koji su se borili sa TSH: moj TSH je 2,4.u ref vrijednostima je,ali  kazu da je za trudnocu najbolji izmedu 1 i 2. necu pricati o ovdasnjim ljekarima,niko se i ne obazire na TSH i njegovu povezanost sa trudnocom. u pragu vele da se konsultujes sa svojim endokrinologom,kojeg ja ni nemam.
smijem se sama time pozabaviti? je li iko ima iskustva sa snizavanjem TSH? mi planiramo na FET u februaru(ako sam sad dobila 14.,fet ispada pocetkom marta) i do tada cu piti redovono vrkutu i malo bih se pozabavila tim TSH....
 :Kiss:

----------


## breskvica :)

Drage moje zao mi je strasno sto vam nije uspijelo ovaj put,ali vam zelim svu srecu ovog svijeta da vam uspije iduci put   :Love:  glavu gore znam da nije lako i znam da ste ove rijeci cule milion puta nisu samo rijeci vec i podrska od mene koja vas potpuno razumije u svemu   :Love: 
Cuvaj te se i velika   :Kiss:   svima !

----------


## breskvica :)

Tuzna poslala sam ti PP   :Smile:

----------


## breskvica :)

tuzna kao ti nije prosla poruka trebas mi kako da stupim u kontakt ili evo ja sam na FC-u pa svrati

----------


## Okarina

Drage moje, napravila sam test 13.dpt i pokazao je jedan veliki minus.   :Crying or Very sad:  
M još nije stigla, ali ionako mi u zadnje vrijeme zna kasnit. Mislim da je to to,ali ipak ću sutra ponoviti test ili napraviti betu.
Pozdrav svima!

----------


## vikki

*Okarina, dir*, žao mi je   :Love:

----------


## tuzna

> Drage moje, napravila sam test 13.dpt i pokazao je jedan veliki minus.   
> M još nije stigla, ali ionako mi u zadnje vrijeme zna kasnit. Mislim da je to to,ali ipak ću sutra ponoviti test ili napraviti betu.
> Pozdrav svima!


zao mi je. isplaci se,a onda hrabro u nove pobjede!
 :Kiss:  
imate li vi smrzlica?

----------


## Okarina

Nemamo smrzlića, čeka nas cijeli postupak ispočetka, ako se odlučimo na to. Malo ćemo stati, odmorit se pa ćemo vidjet šta dalje.

----------


## nena3beba

pozdrav svima!
nije me dugo bilo na ovoj temi.
u medjuveremnu sam uradila u  jos neuspelih vto (2 iz prirodnog ciklusa i jednu stimulaciju klomifen+13 menopura=6 odlicnih folikula puklih pre aspiracije-klinika ivanovic).

vracam se stoga na pricu PRAG! PRONATAL!
Dosta je postova u medjuvremenu pa ne uspevam da nadjem najveziji cenovnik. moze li mi neko dati link ili reci ko je svez u postupku?
koliko se ceka na razgovor?
nas problem je oligoastenospermija i mozda jos neki (implantacija) za koji ne znamo.
utvrdjena mi je blaga insulinska rezistencija te pijem siofor vec evo 7 meseci.
dakle nama je potreban ICSI i eventualno zamrzavanje, pa me zanimaju cene i cekanje na to. kao i to da li klinka mozda ima neku pauzu u radu sad?
takodje me zanima assisted heaching koji ako se dobro secam rade.
ako je neko svez u postupku sa slicnom situacijom, nek se javi.

posto bih morala da cekam jedno 3 meseca na novi postupak zbog prethodne stimulacije, ne znam da li je sad rano da im se javim ili jos da pauziram zbog hormonskih analiza koje ce traziti?
hvala unapred

----------


## tuzna

cjenovnik  je na prvoj stranici, koliko znam, to je najsvjeziji.

imali su pauzu u radu negdje oko nove godine,sad bi vec trebali biti uveliko u poslu. procitaj ovu temu od 1 stranice,ima korisnih info o smjestaju.

da sam na tvom mjestu,poslala bih mail,napisala sve do sada sta je bilo,i cekala njihov odgovor i uputu. imas i mail adrese na prvoj stranici.

sretno!

----------


## talia7

Drage moje evo da se pridružim praškoj grupi   :Smile:   Nakon dvije godine pauze zbog nekih drugih zdravstvenih problema evo laganini se spremam za Prag. Prikupila skoro sve nalaze koji su potrebni i nadam se još malo put pod noge i za Prag po bebicu. 
Zanima me da li su vam ginekolozi iz Pronatala ili vaši određivali stimulaciju i kod koga ste pratile folikul?

----------


## mare41

tuzna (i ostali), hvala na iscrpnim info na 1. stranici, ja bi pitala koliko moraju biti svježi nalazi koje si navela da se moraju napraviti za konzultacije? hvala

----------


## tuzna

> tuzna (i ostali), hvala na iscrpnim info na 1. stranici, ja bi pitala koliko moraju biti svježi nalazi koje si navela da se moraju napraviti za konzultacije? hvala


meni su rekli da nalazi ne bi smjeli biti stariji od 6 mjeseci.

talia,mi smo bili na konsultacijama,pa su nam oni dali stimulaciju,a nije nikakav problem da ti to odradi tvoj MPO lijecnik,ako ga imas,svakako kod nekog odradujes folikulometrije i tamo javljas samo rezultat. i oni vode racuna o ranijim stimulacijama i reakcijama na stimulacije.  :Kiss:

----------


## PragFertility

Drage kolegice,

nadam se da ovo nije suprotno pravilima Foruma, ukoliko jest, molim administratore da me upozore.

Razlog ovog posta je informiranje mogućih pacijentica o novim mogućnostima za pacijentice iz Hrvatske i bivše Yu.

Ja sam osobno određeno vrijeme radila u Češkoj klinici Pronatal, i možda sam se već srela s nekima od Vas, vidim da su informacije koje dajete vrlo točne i precizne.

Doktorica Sonja Lazarovska koja je dugi niz godina uspješno radila u Pronatalu i najviše s našim pacijenticama, otvorila je od ove godine svoj centar za IVF po imenom Prague Fertiliy Centar. Kroz nekoliko dana bit će objavljeno sve na internet stranici (trenutno u završnoj obradi).

Specifičnostt klinike je to što je namjenjena prvenstveno za pacijentice iz zemalja bivše Yu i trenutno nema liste čekanja!
I dr. Sonja Lazaorvska je projeklom s našeg područja i zajedno s timom stručnjaka posvetit će se našim pacijenticama. Sve informacije o dostupnim liječenjima, cijenike, kontakt, upute, reference, rado ću vam dostaviti putem foruma ili na e-mail adresu.

Lijep pozdrav,
Mirna Turčinović
Asistent za odnose s pacijentima u Hrvatskoj

----------


## AB7

Dobar dan Mirna lijepo Vas je opet čuti na ovom forumu nakon 2 god.ispravite me ako griješim u vezi godina  :Grin:  DR.Lazarovska ostala nam je u lijepom sjećanju prošle god.u 2 mj.ona mi je radila IVF ali nažalost nije nam onda uspjelo,i baš kad sam se ponadala da će mi ona i ovaj put u 10 mj.raditi KET već je bila otišla tako da ako je moguće sve stavite na forum ili vaše internet stranice bit će nam drago.Svako dobro i sretno u novom poslu.  :Smile:

----------


## PragFertility

Zahvaljujem na lijepim željama glede osnutka nove klinike i pozdrav svima s kojima sam moguće već komunicirala ranije  :Smile: 

Rado ću odgovoriti na sve privatne poruke zasebno, a do onda tu ću objaviti generalne informacije za koje ste me pitali. 

Adresa klinike koju vodi Dr. Lazarovska je:

Prague Fertility Centre
ul. Milady Horákove 63
170 00 Praha 7
web stranica je u završnoj izdradi i već do slijedećeg tjedan treba biti u funkciji.

U Prague Fertiliy Centre moguće su sve varijante lječenja,osim surogat majka.To nije moguće kod stranih pacintica.

Znači,zakon omogućava: donaciju jajnih stanica, donaciju sperme, donaciju embrija, naravno i vlastiti IVF ciklus.

Od labaratorijskih metoda se rade sve tehnike:ICSI,(PICSI i IMSI-dvije nove metode za morfološku i funkcionalnu selekciju spermija prije ICSI), kulutra blastocista, potpomognuta nidacija/ugnježđenje, kriokonzervacija (sperme,embrija,jajnih stanica), PGD (preimplementarna genetska diagnoza).

Cijene su zadržane niske (kao u Pronatalu), dok su u Češkoj ove procedure znatno skuplje, a po Europi većinom duplo skuplje.  Ukoliko pacijenticama osiguranje priznaje liječenje u Češkoj, dobit će potrebne dokumente i fakture.

Donacija jajne stanice iznosi 3.800 Eur (Uključuje ICSI, eventualnu kryokonzervaciju preostalih embrija, kultivaciju do 3 dana), 
Donacija spreme iznosi 400 Eur + IVF ciklus 1.600 Eur, ICSI 400 Eur itd.

U organizaciji bit će moguće dvije variante:
1. najprije konzultacija u Pragu, s pregledom i s određivanjem protokola
2. kompletan stimulacijski protokol u Hrvatskoj kod svog ginekologa. Dolazak u Prag prije punkcije.
Za donaciju jajne stanice preporučujemo 1. varijantu s početnom konzultacijom.

Glede potrebnih viza i smještaja dobit ćete sve informacije, sve je dostupno. 

U Hrvatskoj ću ja pomagati s potrebnim informacijama i kooridnacijom, imat ćete moj kotantk, a isto tako rado ću vam proslijediti i kontakt Dr. Lazarovske. Meni je osobno drago da mogu surađivati opet s njom koja je prvenstveno veliki stručnjak i topla osoba i nadam se da ćemo pomoći i nekima od vas da postanu roditelji.

Drage dame, klinika već radi, web stranica i službeni e-mail za naše pacijnetice dolazi za koji dan, pa ćete moći službeno dobtiti sve ove informacije, s obzirom da nisam sigurna koliko je u redu služiti se forumom. Nadam se da nisam prekršila pravila foruma ovim informacijama, ako jesam ispričavam se.

Puno pozdrava svima,
Mirna

----------


## fatamorgana

da li se ta klinika nalazi blizu Pronatala zbog smještaja. Da li imate neki prijedlog za super jeftini smještaj blizu vaše klinike?

----------


## mia

Pozdrav Mirna!

Bas sam se pitala gdje je nestala ta simpaticna djevojka   :Smile:  

Za sada mi se cijene cine povoljnije nego u Pronatalu.

Donacija js 3.800, a u Pronatalu je 4.500. Zar ne?

Postoji li neki kontakt telefon?

Bilo bi dobro kada bi se sve informacije o cijenama stavile na forum.

Nadam se da se administatorice nece ljutiti, ali mislim da je svejedno da li mi kopale pa pisale na forumu o cijenama, smjestaju, pretragama/zahvatima koji se mogu napraviti ili da to umjesto nas napravi Mirna koju vec znamo.   :Love:

----------


## PragFertility

Pozdrav svima, drago mi je da ima onih koji me se sjećaju, bilo je zadovoljstvo raditi s vama  :Smile: 

Drago mi je što mogu pomoći, vidim da je forum jako dobro organiziran i informacije precizne, i što se mene tiče, rado ću staviti sve cijene ovdje da možete znati iz "prvu ruke". 

ostala sam dužna info o smještaju, dakle blizu klinike Prague Fertility Centre nalaze se 2 hotela:
Specijalno u hotelu Capri su vrlo pristupačne cijene (trenutno oko 30 eura za dvokrevetnu sobu sa doručkom) http://www.hotelcapri.cz/en/hotel.html 

i hotel Belvedere http://www.guideprague.com/belvedere...ere-prague.php 

Danas ću onda objaviti cijeli cjenik da se možete orjentirati.

Što se kontakta tiče, ja sam zadužena za kontakt u Hrvatskoj, možete dobiti informacije od mene na 091 7219 609.

Prague Fertility Centre
Ul. Milady Horákové 386/63
Holešovice
170 00 Praha 7
Tel. Je +420 233 311 523, web stranice čekamo još koji dan.

Pozdrav,
Mirna

----------


## mia

> Donacija js 3.800, a u Pronatalu je 4.500. Zar ne?


  :Unsure:  
Hm sad sam zbunila samu sebe.

Vidim na pocetnoj stranici da je donacija js i u Prontalu 3.800 samo ne znam zasto ja u glavi vec duze vrijeme imam trosak od 4.500.

Je li netko u skorije vrijeme provjeravao koje su cijene u Pronatalu?

----------


## tuzna

mia,taj cjenik je meni dat sad polovinom oktobra.mislim da nema promjena u cijeni.  :Kiss:

----------


## gričanka

Cure, Pronatalov cjenik je ostao nepromijenjen-provjereno prilikom posjeta prije mjesec dana! 
*PragFertility* hvala vam za info o novom centru! Nadasve korisno!

----------


## mia

tuzna, gricanka - hvala   :Kiss:  

bit ce da sam ja racunala i na popratne troskove: prijevoz, smjestaj...pa sam dosla do cifre 4.500.

----------


## anđeo sa neba

> Donacija spreme iznosi 400 Eur + IVF ciklus 1.600 Eur, ICSI 400 Eur itd.


Ne kužim onda ukupno je 2.000 ili 2.400  :Embarassed: ?

----------


## tuzna

andeo,kako sam skuzila ja,kod donacije sperme placas sve:donor + IVF + ICSI.dakle,2 400e.
milsim da je tako,ako koja cura zna tacno,neka potvrdi.
 :Kiss:

----------


## PragFertility

MPO metoda	

DONACIJA JAJNE STANICE - transfer svježih embrija	
Donacija jajne stanice -  ET u istom ciklusu	3.800 Eur
Uključuje ICSI, eventualnu kryokonzervaciju preostalih embrija, kultivaciju do 3 dana	

DONACIJA JAJNE STANICE - putem kryokonzerviranih embrija      	
Donacija jajne stanice - ET nakon odmrzavanja dobivenih embrija	1.800 Eur
Prethodna kryokonzervacija sperme	200 Eur
Uključuje ICSI, zamrzavanje/odmrzavanje embrija, kultivaciju do 3 dana	

DONACIJA EMBRIJA - transfer svježih embrija	
Donacija jajne stanice  	3.800 Eur
Donacija sperme	400
Uključuje ICSI, eventualnu kryokonzervaciju preostalih embrija, kultivaciju do 3 dana	

DONACIJA EMBRIJA - putem kryokonzerviranih embrija            	
Donacija jajne stanice	1.800
Donacija sperme	400
Uključuje ICSI, zamrzavanje/odmrzavanje embrija, kultivaciju do 3 dana	

DONACIJA SPERME	400

Kryokonzervacija	
Kryokonzervacija embrija	200
Kryokonzervacija jajne stanice	400
Kryokonzervacija sperme	200
Transfer kryokonzerviranih embrija	600

IVF CIKLUS	1.600
ICSI -  do 10 jajnih stanica	400
svaka jajna stanica preko 10	30
PICSI - do 10 jajnih stanica	900
NOVO!!!                                                      svaka jajna stanica preko 10	80
Obavezne intervencije	
Anestezija	100
Spolno prenosive bolesti test (HIV1,2; HBV, HCV, BWR)	80

Medikamenti po indikaciji	800 – 1300 
Konzultacije	100

Opcijske MPO metode	
Kultura blastocista	300
Potpomognuta nidacija (gniježđenje)	300
PGD/PGS (spolno prenosive bolesti, translokacije i aneuplodije)	2.200

----------


## PragFertility

Pozdrav svima, 

evo ovo je cjenik Prague Fertily Clinic kao što sam obećala, sve cijene izražene su u Eur.

Primjećujem da cijene nisu uredno napisane, pogtovo oko ICSI i nove PICSI metode radi copy-pasta. Ako netko može pomoć s uređivanjem teksta ili javiti meni kako da to učinim, bila bi zahvalna.

Cjenik je služben i osim na forumu, možete ga primiti formalnim putem na e-mail adresu i upitom na kliniku. Web stranice dostupne od slijedećeg tjedna.

Nadam se da sam pomogla.

----------


## LEGO

Pozdrav ekipi,novootvorene klinike.

Mirna,poslala sam ti pp.odgovori mi na pp.ili u forumu,
hvala unaprijed!

----------


## PragFertility

Poštovana,
Odgovorila sam Vam na pp.

Još jednom bi pozdravila sve na forumu i zahvalila što sam imala priliku predstaviti kliniku Prague Fertility Centar.

Sad imate osnovne informacije, za sva dodatna pitanja, rado ćemo  od sada odgovoriti putem službenog kontakta. 

Htjela bi napomenuti da su glavni ciljevi u Prague Fertility Centru: individualan pristup parovima i što veća uspješnost po embrio transferu. 

S obzirom na dugo iskustvo Dr. Lazarovske i tima u PFC, na području problematike neplodnosti (oko 2500 ciklusa u Pragu + 1800 ciklusa u još 3 centra van Praga ), za sve koji su u mogućnosti savjetovala bih početnu konzultaciju u Pragu (1 dan) za izbor i detaljan plan postupka (vremensko planiranje, financijsko planiranje postupka i medikamenata).

Puno sreće svima, ako Vas zanima više informacija u vezi posjete PFC, slobodno mi se obratite.

Mirna

----------


## LEGO

Bog Mirna,nisam ništa dobila na pp.,ako može još jedanput,hvala unaprijed  :Kiss:

----------


## Cvjetic m

Cure,
da li mi netko od vas može reći da li je povoljnije kupiti ljekove za stimulaciju u CZ ili u RH?

HVALA!  :Smile:

----------


## LEGO

Ovo je pitanje za Mirnu,(ovo poviše u vezi cijena ljekova)
također velika hvala za odgovor na moje pitanje.Sa ovakvim odnosom ,odnosno ažurnošću,sigurno će te pridobiti veliki broj pacijenata.

Pozdrav  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

Cvjetic m, na forumu beta.hr se mogu dobiti povoljnije lijekovi, ovisno o tome što će ti trebati, i naravno ovisno o cijenama u CZ.

----------


## mia

> Cure,
> da li mi netko od vas može reći da li je povoljnije kupiti ljekove za stimulaciju u CZ ili u RH?
> 
> HVALA!


Meni je bilo povoljnije kupovati u CZ.
Ne znam kakva je trenutno situacija, ali prije cca 2 g. situacija je bila cca 1:3 u korist CZ.

----------


## PragFertility

Poštovane, 

Što se tiče ljekova, u Češkoj se mogu podići jedino na recept. Kao IVF centar imamo znatan popust u ljekarnama.

Najeftinija varijanta trenutno je  Menopur 75 IU 10 amp. oko 5.000 kč (cca 195 eur) +
Dipherelin mg 7 amp. oko 1200 Kč (cca 46 eur)  (jedno pakovanje za kratki protokol ima 7 amp.)

S obzirom da je za stimulaciju potrebno 20 amp. Menopura (prosječno) i 7 amp. Dipherelina, ukupna cijena iznosi oko 11200 kč, tj 450 eura.

Ljekovi se obično ne šalju poštom, osim ako pacijnetica planira postupak u  Prague Fertility Centre (PFC), moguće je u nekim slučajevima izići u susret.

Također bi spomenula još dvije stvari koje Vam mogu pomoći ukoliko razmišljate o postupku u Pragu:

PFC prvi centar u Češkoj koji je uspješno prošao akreditaciju Državnog ureda za kontrolu lijekova i materijala prema Direktivi Europskog parlamenta i Savjeta 2004/23/ES za institucije koje rade sa stanicama i tkivima.

I za donaciju jajne stanice trenutno nema litse čekanja, te je postupak moguće isplanirati u najkraćem roku 1-2 mjeseca.

Nadam se da je pomoglo.
Lp,
Mirna


Pozdrav,
Mirna

----------


## mare41

Hvala gdjo Mirna za svaku informaciju, zaista su dragocjene jer je povećan broj pacijenata koji idu na postupke u inozemstvu, samo bi napomenula da je cijena navedenih menopura (10 ampula) kod nas 200 eura, što nije značajno odstupanje, a opet spominjem forum bete kao opciju nabavke lijekova.

----------


## Cvjetic m

Najljepša hvala svim forumašicama, uključujući i Mirnu   :Smile:

----------


## venera3

Pozdrav svima....
Nova sam na ovom forumu i želim vas sve pozdraviti.
Već izvjesno vrijeme vas pratim,čitam i iskreno sam se radovala svakom vašem uspjehu i bila tužna zbog ponekog neuspjelog očekivanja.
Baš mi je drago da sam vas našla i sama sam u situaciji kad razmišljam i o Pragu i svim mogućim opcijama .
Samo me pritišću godine više nego bilo koju od vas barem mi se tako čini....Ovdje mi je moj ginić rekao da nisam bogata jajnim stanicama,sad trenutno pijem neke hormonske tablete pa trebam na kontrolu pa ćemo vidjeti što će mi reći.....

----------


## đurđa76

pozdravljam sve vas na forumu,evo da se ja malo priključim,bila sam otvarala jednu temu o mojoj problematici,pa vas sad neću daviti s time.dakle meni je definitivno ići u Prag i danas sam napokon poslal mail dr.Mardešiću i iznenadilo me jer sam već dobila odgovor,doduše od Danice i malo me zbunilo što mi je napisala da dr.Mardešić nije u pronatalu,znate li vi o čemu se radi

----------


## mare41

đurđa, možda sad trenutno nije tamo ako je negdje na putu? Kako ti je napisala?

----------


## pretorija

Bok Mirna.Na koju adresu vam se mogu javit i jelvam gotova web stranica.Meni je potrebna donacija JS zbog kemo terapije koju sam imala 97.karcinom je bio na rucnom zglobu.Bila sam dosat na 2 pokusaja oplodnje u Johannesburgu JUZNOAFRICKA REPUBLIKA mi zivimo u Botswani susjedna drzava.Ove godine planiramo doc doma tako da bi mozda pokusala uskladit i jedan pokusaj VTO.Mada nije lako to sve uskladit kad se mora putovat avionom.Ovo me jako zanima ako mores pitat doktoricu.Na zadnjem UZ u novembru mi je pronadeno da imat vodu u lijevom jajovodu koji je zacepljen tako da ta voda nemore izac pa izgleda kao cista dal bi to bila smetnja za eventulnu trudnocu jer moj ginekolog mi nemore odgovorit on veli jedino dr. koji mi bude radio VTO moze odlucit o tome.Zahvaljujem i poz iz tople Afrike.Petra

----------


## pretorija

Ovo je bilo namjenjeno Mirni kao pp ali je izaslo ovdi neznam kako.Stalno nesto mjenjaju nikad kraja ucenju.

----------


## pretorija

Ovo pismo :-?je bilo namjenjeno Mirni kao pp ali je izaslo ovdi neznam kako.Stalno nesto mjenjaju nikad kraja ucenju.

----------


## đurđa76

evo da vam javim ako sam koga zbunila,javila mi se i opet Danica i rekla je da dr.Mardešić trenutno nije u pronatalu,valjda godišnji i dolazi 1.2.,pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje,za sada smo na listi čekanja

----------


## Rina

Evo ja se danas isto registrirala. Pratim ovaj topić  već dulje vrijeme  i htjela bih reći da mi je stvarno drago da je dr. Lazarovska otvorila novu kliniku. Mi smo već dvaput bili u Pragu u Pronatalu.  a sada ćemo se vjerojatno odlučiti za PragFertility. 
Mislimo ići krajem veljače, tako bi nam odgovaralo da web stranica proradi što ranije kako bismo se mogli pripremiti.
Evo toliko za sada od mene...

----------


## rose

evo i ja sam nova na ovom forumu... pozdrav svima... moja priča je sljedeća ja sve ok,muž azospermija,rezultat punkcije nula,sad smo u iščekivanju biopsije testisa koja bi trebala biti krajem 3-mjeseca... ako ni to ne upali razmišljamo o pragu... zanima me dali je neophodno ići na konzultacije s obzirom da znamo na čemu smo ili?i da li da idemo kod dr.Mardešića ili u ovu novu kliniku dr.Lazarovske? dali je već neko tamo bio?

----------


## Rina

> evo i ja sam nova na ovom forumu... pozdrav svima... moja priča je sljedeća ja sve ok,muž azospermija,rezultat punkcije nula,sad smo u iščekivanju biopsije testisa koja bi trebala biti krajem 3-mjeseca... ako ni to ne upali razmišljamo o pragu... zanima me dali je neophodno ići na konzultacije s obzirom da znamo na čemu smo ili?i da li da idemo kod dr.Mardešića ili u ovu novu kliniku dr.Lazarovske? dali je već neko tamo bio?


Mi imamo isti problem kao i vi. Prvi put smo bili u Pragu prije 3 godine na donorskoj inseminaciji i uspjela je od prve, a radila je dr. Lazarovska koja je još tada radila u Pronatalu. Sada idemo po drugu bebicu . Išli smo u 12 mjesecu, ali nažalost, ovaj put je bila neuspješna, te se spremamo uskoro ponovo. Kako nam je dr.Lazarovka ostala u lijepom sijećanju, idemo k njoj. Mislim da ne trebaš ići na konzultacije. Možeš ići na IVF ili inseminaciju i priprema te tvoj ginekolog. Mjesec dana unaprijed javi se u Prag i reci im što želiš. Sretno!

----------


## LEGO

Poslala sam ti pp,pozdrav

----------


## rose

*Rina*,hvala na odgovoru... nadam se da ćemo ostat u kontaktu i da ćeš nam javljat novosti jer ćeš sigurno u prag prije mene... javi nam kakva je ta nova klinika
dali su veće šanse na IVF ili inseminaciji?šta bi mi preporučili?

----------


## rose

LEGO,ako sam dobro pročitala,ti si iz splita i vodi te dr.Aračić iz cita?i ja sam kod nje,dali ti je ona vodila pripreme za prag?dali se radilo o inseminaciji ili ivf?

----------


## LEGO

> LEGO,ako sam dobro pročitala,ti si iz splita i vodi te dr.Aračić iz cita?i ja sam kod nje,dali ti je ona vodila pripreme za prag?dali se radilo o inseminaciji ili ivf?


Pozdrav Rose,
ja sam radila ivf,protokol mi je propisala dr.N.A.i za razliku od protokola koji su mi propisali iz pronatala,ona mi je dala svoje mišljenje i bila je u pravu,inače nisam iz Splita nego iz Šibenika,
Pozdrav :Kiss:

----------


## a72

Cure, unaprijed se izvinjavam sto nisam pazljivo procitala od prve stranice ,ali zurim se ...Prijateljica mi je u Pronatalu, i njen je protokol bio sprej od sredine ciklusa,i par dan prije m. je pocela sa gonalom? Pacijentica je  dr Mardesica.  Ja nisam bila u Pragu, ali moj protokol je bio potpuno razlicit, gonal od 2.dc+cetrotide...Nije mi jasno, da li je to uobicajeno poceti sa gonalom prije m. ?  

Zelim vam svakoj uspjeh sto prije, i oprostite ako sam pitala glupost,ali stvarno mi nije poznat takav protokol.

----------


## rose

> Pozdrav Rose,
> ja sam radila ivf,protokol mi je propisala dr.N.A.i za razliku od protokola koji su mi propisali iz pronatala,ona mi je dala svoje mišljenje i bila je u pravu,inače nisam iz Splita nego iz Šibenika,
> Pozdrav


LEGO,hvala na odgovoru,znam da gnjavim ali samo me još zanima da li ste vi bili na konzultacijama u pragu prije postupka i kad se radi od ivf metodi koliko je dana potrebno boraviti tamo?

----------


## LEGO

Ništa ti ne smetaš,samo pitaj ovako;
mi smo se sve praktično dogovorili sa gđa.Danicom u Pronatalu,tako da nismo bili na konzultacijama.
Što se tiče ivf-a,treba doći prije same punkcije jedan dan tri dana pričekati i onda et,sve skupa jedno 5-6 dana.
pozdrav!!!

----------


## Aurora*

> Cure, unaprijed se izvinjavam sto nisam pazljivo procitala od prve stranice ,ali zurim se ...Prijateljica mi je u Pronatalu, i njen je protokol bio sprej od sredine ciklusa,i par dan prije m. je pocela sa gonalom? Pacijentica je dr Mardesica. Ja nisam bila u Pragu, ali moj protokol je bio potpuno razlicit, gonal od 2.dc+cetrotide...Nije mi jasno, da li je to uobicajeno poceti sa gonalom prije m. ? 
> 
> Zelim vam svakoj uspjeh sto prije, i oprostite ako sam pitala glupost,ali stvarno mi nije poznat takav protokol.


Meni nije poznato da postoji takav protokol, ali me zato to sto si napisala jako potsjeca na slucaj koji se desio forumasici *DinciP* kada joj je doslo do pogreske u protokolu. O tome mozes procitati na POTPOMOGNUTOJ U AUSTRIJI, odmah na prvoj stranici. 

Da li je tvoja prijateljica po protokolu bila mozada i na kontracepciji? Mada, cak i da je, nisam sigurna da se sa stimulacijom pocinje prije menstruacije.  :Undecided:

----------


## zvijezdica 2

Pozdrav cure...pratim vas već duže vrijeme...pa se malo ubacim u vaše razgovore,....Mm ima azospermiju...tako da ćemo u Prag na oplodnju putem donora...IVF oplodnja,....Pripreme radimo u Sloveniji....a punkciju,i ET u ČEškoj....Lego ,hvala na odgovoru...i mene je zanimalo koliko se dana boravi tamo...Krećem sa stimulacijom krajem veljače....tako da ćemo ubrzo u Prag....Mislimo biti u hotelu u pronatalu,pošto je sve u sklopu da se nemoramo gubiti uokolo....Sa gospođom Danicom sam se čula prije Božića zadnji put...Neki da sam joj poslala mail da joj  najavimo dolazak...ali ništa još nije odgovorila...Inače ovo nam je prvi postupak uopće,tako da sam malo nervozna...ali sretna jel se konačno imamo čemu nadati...Pozdrav...

----------


## rose

i još samo jedno pitanje,šta se tiče puta u prag dali je bolje sa auto,busom vlakom?pozdrav svima...

----------


## a72

> Meni nije poznato da postoji takav protokol, ali me zato to sto si napisala jako potsjeca na slucaj koji se desio forumasici *DinciP* kada joj je doslo do pogreske u protokolu. O tome mozes procitati na POTPOMOGNUTOJ U AUSTRIJI, odmah na prvoj stranici. 
> 
> Da li je tvoja prijateljica po protokolu bila mozada i na kontracepciji? Mada, cak i da je, nisam sigurna da se sa stimulacijom pocinje prije menstruacije.


Nije bila na kontracepciji, samo sprej ,ne znam naziv,nije suprefact, ali je isto na S...ona je danas tamo na pregledu, ali bas me zbunio protokol...radi se o mojoj prijateljici, spominjala sam ti je (dr.Res) ,pa nije valjda rijec o takvoj pogresci...sad sam procitala ovo sa linka koji si mi stavila.Strasno . Cim mi se ona javi ,javit cu i ja vama.

----------


## PragFertility

> Ovo je bilo namjenjeno Mirni kao pp ali je izaslo ovdi neznam kako.Stalno nesto mjenjaju nikad kraja ucenju.


Draga Petra,
pokušala sam Vam poslati nekoliko odgovora, zadnji detaljno objašnjenje od Dr. Lazarovske, no nisam sigurna da je stiglo do Vas. Moj mailbox s privatnim porukama ne registrira niti jednu poruku poslanu. Ako niste dobila odgovor, molim Vas pišite mi privatno na mirna.turcinovic@gmail.com dok stranice ne budu gotove, pa ću Vam prosljediti odgovore od dr.

Web stranica klinike malo kasni, ali sigurno će uskoro bit gotova. Klinika već uspješno radi od 11. mj 2009. 
Lp,
Mirna

----------


## Rina

> *Rina*,hvala na odgovoru... nadam se da ćemo ostat u kontaktu i da ćeš nam javljat novosti jer ćeš sigurno u prag prije mene... javi nam kakva je ta nova klinika
> dali su veće šanse na IVF ili inseminaciji?šta bi mi preporučili?


Bok Rose,
veće su šanse kod IVF, oko 30 % po ciklusu, za razliko od inseminacije gdje je postotak oko 10 %. Ja sam ipak odabrala za oba puta prirodni ciklus i inseminaciju, a za idući se dvoumimo  oko blage stimulacije. 
Prvi puta ptije tri godine išli vlakom - dugo trajalo, došli po mraku,  zatvorena vrata u Pronatalu, užas od straha od nepoznatog.  Zadnji put išli autom i UZ NAVIGACIJU- sva sreća, došli pred vrata za nekih 8 sati. I sljedeći put  mislimo autom.

----------


## tuzna

cuzre,ja se vise sa pretraznikom ne snalazim,niti mogu da nadem neke stare teme,vjerojatno je bilo brisanja sad kad su sredivali forum. naime,treba mi info. ovaj koji dan planiram javiti danici da zelimo na fet,i prije nego javim,htjela sam odraditi jedan pregled kod ginica,da se uvjerim da je sve ok.
nalaz je solidan. danas mi je 18dc,lh trakicama utvrdila da mi lh skace tako kasno( druga crtica nije tamna kao kontrolna,ali je vidljiva,zato velim lh skace,a ne da je bila ovulacija), i tako ja dana,18 dc,odem na pregled,dr veli endometrij trolinijski(je li tako se kazze?) ,ali napisao pored 8,5 mm.meni se cini da je to malo?  osim toga ,kaze da imam vodeci folikul od 14 mm,sto i nije nesto,ali ako se uzme u obzir da ga do sad nikad nisam imala,osim nekad prije 4 godine kad sam pila klomifen...
one koje su bile na FET_U u pragu,molila bih info traze li tamo da se zna kad je O ili samo ganjaju debljinu endometrija? i kolika debljina treba biti za et?

mene malo nasekira moja debljina,mada dr nije nista rekao,cak kako pohvalio moj endometrij.

P.S:cure,samo da napomenem da vodeci folikul(do sada zbog PCOS uvijek bude vise malih, gotovo istih folikula,a i hvale  mi endometrij i u pragu na ET,kao i na pregledima prije )i takav endometrij imam otkad pijem vrkutu...

----------


## LEGO

Nisam te čula odavno,kako si, kad se spremaš prema gore?
Da ti pravo kažem,ni ja se baš najbolje ne snalazim sa ovim "face lift" forumom..
Stoj mi dobro i javljaj kad bude što nova.

Ps.mislim da ne bi bilo loše vidjeti ni ovaj novi centar i malo se konzultirati sa njima,iako sam bila zadovoljna sa Pronatalom.Od viška glava ne boli,pozdrav! :Saint:

----------


## tuzna

e,lego,tu sam ti ja. sad se malo raspitujem ,sve mi treba,sve info....
slazem se d anovi centar nije los,skuplji je,ne mnogo,ali je skuplji(IVF je skuplji 500e,u svim troskovima....to nije bas malo).medutim,kad budem povnovo isla,kad ispucam FET-ove,onda,ako budem imala dovoljno novaca,mozda odem i u ovaj centar.cini se sasvim ok,susretljivi,ljubazni,strucni...

ja planiram po smrzlice krajem februara ili sam pocetak marta,zavisi kad rade et(ako sam dobro skuzila,rade et nekad 15-16dc,a meni je O tek 18-19 dc i nikako da dobijem info od cura je li to bitno ili ne?)

pozdrav,LEGO!!!

----------


## PragFertility

> Evo ja se danas isto registrirala. Pratim ovaj topić  već dulje vrijeme  i htjela bih reći da mi je stvarno drago da je dr. Lazarovska otvorila novu kliniku. Mi smo već dvaput bili u Pragu u Pronatalu.  a sada ćemo se vjerojatno odlučiti za PragFertility. 
> Mislimo ići krajem veljače, tako bi nam odgovaralo da web stranica proradi što ranije kako bismo se mogli pripremiti.
> Evo toliko za sada od mene...


Draga Rina, stranica će biti gotova uskoro. Klinika radi već od 11. mjeseca 2009.
Ako planirate ovaj mjesec put u Prag, javite mi se da Vam dam kontakt Dr. Lazarovske.
Lp,
M.

----------


## AB7

Bok tužna evo da ti ja odgovorim u vezi Feta u biti u Pronatalu kažu Ket ništa se ne sekiraj ako ti ovulacija kasnije nastupa inače u Pronatalu vrše ET 17 dan bitno ti je da javljaš Danici rezultate folikulometrije ja kad sam išla na zadnju folikulometriju folikul mi je bio 21mm i to 14 dan i odmah navečer sam primila ovitrell  točno u 17 sati to je bio ponedeljak sječam se i u petak smo trebali biti na transferu u 11 sati.Debljina endometrija ti je odlična moj je bio 7 mm.Sretno i opusti se.

----------


## Rina

Hvala PragFertility, poslala sam ti mail

----------


## tuzna

> Bok tužna evo da ti ja odgovorim u vezi Feta u biti u Pronatalu kažu Ket ništa se ne sekiraj ako ti ovulacija kasnije nastupa inače u Pronatalu vrše ET 17 dan bitno ti je da javljaš Danici rezultate folikulometrije ja kad sam išla na zadnju folikulometriju folikul mi je bio 21mm i to 14 dan i odmah navečer sam primila ovitrell točno u 17 sati to je bio ponedeljak sječam se i u petak smo trebali biti na transferu u 11 sati.Debljina endometrija ti je odlična moj je bio 7 mm.Sretno i opusti se.


saljem ti pp

----------


## AB7

BOK ZVJEZDICE Danica ti je uvijek u gužvi pa je najbolje da ju nazoveš telefonom da dogovorite detalje oko posla inače njihov hotel ti je jako skup imaš u blizini dosta povoljnijih hotela a što se tiče prijevoza ako nemate svoj auto imaš taksistu Simu pa vas on može dovesti i odvesti gdje treba i vrlo su mu pristupačne cijene.

----------


## zvijezdica 2

Pozdrav AB7....Hvala na savjetu,nego daj mi reci kako doći do tih dr hotela i taksista Šime.....I koji bi mi ti preporučila,ne bi htjela da je daleko,da se nebi gubili po Pragu....nešto najbliže....ajd mi molim te pošalji u pp odgovor...

----------


## tuzna

ja imam broj sime,od nekud sam ga nekad nabavila kad smo mi trebali ici,jer nisam bila sigurna hocemo li autom....ako nisi nabavila,javim,pa ti na pp saljem

----------


## zvijezdica 2

joj super ....može...hvala ti TUŽNA....nemogu ući u pp...ne znam što se događa...al probaj poslati,,,ako nedobijem,...javim....

----------


## mia

Nije Šimo, već je Simo. :Wink: 
I muž je od Danice pa ona sigurno ima broj.

----------


## Cvjetic m

Mi smo se upravo vratili iz Praga. Bili smo smješteni u hotelu Michael, Pod lysinami 474. Imali smo malih poteškoća s GPS-om u pronalaženju samog broja. Noćenje s doručkom je bilo € 39. Novi hotel, sve čisto, doručak bi mogao biti bolji. Pronatal nije daleko iako sada s dosta snijega do tamo smo išli s autom. 
Sretno  :Smile: 




> Pozdrav AB7....Hvala na savjetu,nego daj mi reci kako doći do tih dr hotela i taksista Šime.....I koji bi mi ti preporučila,ne bi htjela da je daleko,da se nebi gubili po Pragu....nešto najbliže....ajd mi molim te pošalji u pp odgovor...

----------


## zvijezdica 2

ha,ha....a Simo...ja mislila Šimo....ok...hvala...Ako je muž od Danice onda sigurno ima broj,da....Cure,jel da pitam Danicu za hotel nek mi preporuči...ili je to glupo,pošto radi u Pronatalu,a oni imaju svoj smještaj....Kako ste vo došle do hotela ,i koji je ok? Help,..neznam od kud da krenem....

----------


## gričanka

Zvjezdice 2, htjedoh ti poslati pp, ali izgleda nisi stavila svoj mail na profil, pa ću ovako:
HOTEL MICHAEL
Pod Lysinami 474/1
147 00 Prague 4
Czech Republic

Tel.: +420 241 093 500
Fax: +420 241 093 503
E-mail: recepce@hotelmichael.cz
www.michaelhotels.cz

Pošalji im mail s upitom o cijeni (44 € za 2 osobe po noći, buffet doručak, uključen parking, blizu klinike, ****) , a onda će oni tebi poslati voucher i ti lijepo rezerviraš.
Imaš i njihov web site pa si možeš pogledati, ali za cijenu ti preporučujem da ih direktno upitaš!
Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## zvijezdica 2

super....nesnalazim se s tim novim forumom...pa više neznam šta sam uključila ,šta nisam...vjerojatno nisam stavila mail...moram to ispravit.....hvala ti puno na pomoći.....

----------


## AB7

zvijezdice 2 evo ti broj od Sime 00420602265299 nadodala bih još jedan hotel nalazi se nekih 15 min od klinike a zove se hotel Globus mi u njemu odsjedamo već 3 put jako blizu je metro stanica Rostily i u samom centru Praga si za 10 min.nas je izašlo sa doručkom 40 eura a doručak im je obilat,a što se tiče ručka odmah u sklopu hotela imaju i restoran a najbolji im je pivski gulaš u kruhu za 10 eura.

----------


## AB7

U mene zaboravne zaboravih adresu:GREGOROVA 10 PRAHA 4 ILI WWW.hotel-globus.cz ako idete autom imaju i svoju garažu za čuvanje auta.

----------


## zvijezdica 2

AB7...šaljem ti pp......thanks usput....

----------


## mima05

> ja imam broj sime,od nekud sam ga nekad nabavila kad smo mi trebali ici,jer nisam bila sigurna hocemo li autom....ako nisi nabavila,javim,pa ti na pp saljem


pošalji i meni na pp, hvala!!

----------


## mima05

ja sam krenula a suprefact sprejom, danas mi je 3. dan.. ja sam u dugom postupku, sad čekam m i onda ultrazvuk i ako je sve ok oko 27.-28.02 bi trebali krenuti za Prag.

----------


## tuzna

> broj od Sime 00420602265299 ...


mima,evo stavila je AB7 broj sime.
u kojem ste,mima,vi hotelu?mozda i mi bas tad budemo u pragu...
AB7,placa li se garaza u tom hotelu sto stoji auto? kad sam ja trazila hotel,vidjela sam da s eu nekim po 12 e placa sto stoji auto.

----------


## iva_luca

Curice,
bez obzira u koju zemlju idete, hotel možete pronaći i rezervirati preko neta! Ja koristim www.inthotels.com a onda suzim izbor na željenu zemlju (imala sam još jednu adresu ali kako nisam odavno putovala prestali mi slati info....). U ponudi se može naći iznimno dobrih hotela ali i prosječnih, ali, nikad mi se nije dogodilo da sam izvisila. Obavezno provjerite imaju li garažu (ako nije istaknuto - nemaju!). Svakako bi bilo poželjno da spremite auto u garažu ili na čuvano parkiralište (moja prijateljica koja živi u Pragu kaže da je strašno velik broj namjernih oštećenja auta koji su parkirani na ulici). 
Za snalaženje po Pragu koristite www.mapy.cz ili http://mapy.tiscali.cz .... 

I naravno - SRETNO!

----------


## mersi

Drage moje, ja trebam vasu pomoć. termin za prvi pregled sam dobila 23.2. iz sarajeva sam i trenutno iscekujem garantno pismo i brinem koliko mi treba dana za vizu. kontaktirala sam danicu i ona kaze da je garantno pismo vec poslano. da li znate sta mi treba jos za vizu? posto sam procitla neka od vasih iskustava zabrinuta sam da li su dovoljni nalaz koje sam ja pripremila. naime meni je danica rekla da ponesem nalaze hormona FSH i LH, krvne grupe i testove na HIV, sifilis , hepatitis B i C. da li ipak trebam prikupiti još neke nalaze? SVIMA PUUUUUUUUNO SREĆE !!!!!!!!!! UNAPRIJED HVALA

----------


## mersi

Drage moje ja sam se tek prijavila na foruma ali već par mjeseci gledalam ovu temu. zaista ste sve super. toliko informacija i truda da odgovorite na svako pitanje........
moja prica ide ovako: u braku smo vec skoro devet godina. imam 36 godina. prije 13 godina mi je odstranjen lijevi jajinik. 2001. laparoskopija, odstranjena cista sa desnog jajnika, 2003. ista stvar, 2005.laparoskopija i  histeroskopija odstranjen miom i cista, 2007. operativno odstranjen teratom desnog jajnika. tako da ja sad imam jedan maaaaaaaaaali dio desnog jajnika koji za sada "radi" i obavlja svoju funkciju.  imam  miom veličine 4-5 cm u zidu materice. već sam počela prihvatati da se moja želja da postanem majka nece nikada ostvariti. onda cujem za pronatal, 'zavirim' na ovaj forum i čitajući vaše priče dobijem nadu da možda ipak nije sve gotovo. skupim to snage što mi je ostalo i onaj veliko dio što su mi dale vaše priče i nazovem danicu....................  sada cekam taj 23. 2. SVE VAS PUNO POZDRLJAVAM!  :Smile: )

----------


## gričanka

*Mersi,* sretno na konzultacijama i želim ti potpuno ostvarenje tvog sna **



> ... Obavezno provjerite imaju li garažu (ako nije istaknuto - nemaju!). Svakako bi bilo poželjno da spremite auto u garažu ili na čuvano parkiralište


Ovo potpisujem i naglašavam kao jako važno!
I hvala za ovaj link, *Iva_luca,* baš dobro ! I ja tako istražujem i rezerviram kad mi zatreba preko ove stranice: http://www.venere.com/ , ali na ovoj koju si ti zalijepila vidim da ima povoljnijih ponuda!  :Smile:

----------


## mersi

> *Mersi,* sretno na konzultacijama i želim ti potpuno ostvarenje tvog sna **
> 
> Ovo potpisujem i naglašavam kao jako važno!
> I hvala za ovaj link, *Iva_luca,* baš dobro ! I ja tako istražujem i rezerviram kad mi zatreba preko ove stranice: http://www.venere.com/ , ali na ovoj koju si ti zalijepila vidim da ima povoljnijih ponuda!


Hvala puno draga moja Gričanka, nadam se da će se snovi ostvariti svakoj od nas! :Smile:

----------


## mima05

> mima,evo stavila je AB7 broj sime.
> u kojem ste,mima,vi hotelu?mozda i mi bas tad budemo u pragu...
> AB7,placa li se garaza u tom hotelu sto stoji auto? kad sam ja trazila hotel,vidjela sam da s eu nekim po 12 e placa sto stoji auto.


mi budemo odsjeli kod njih u hotelu u Pronatal Inn-u. ja sam danas dobila m, sprejam se već 7 dana i sad čekam 9DC kad idem na ultrazvuk i FSH i LH i ako je sve u redu krećem s gonalima. 
planiramo biti u Pragu od oko 25.02.
još se javim  :Smile:

----------


## tuzna

sretno

----------


## mia

ajmo se pobrojati - tko sve krajem veljace planira biti u pragu?

mima05
tuzna
ja  :Yes: 

jos netko?

za sve nas bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve prodje za 5 i da nas iznenade veeelllikkkeee bete!

----------


## gričanka

> ajmo se pobrojati - tko sve krajem veljace planira biti u pragu?


* mima05
* tužna
* mia
* mersi
Cure~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~SRETNO  :Heart:

----------


## zvijezdica 2

Ja negdje krajem ožujka.....planiram Prag...sa stimulacijom počinjem 22.2....ne znam koliko dugo traju te pripreme do punkcije,pošto ja odmah krećem sa decapeptylom,bez kontracepcije,,,,,,,

----------


## mersi

> ajmo se pobrojati - tko sve krajem veljace planira biti u pragu?
> 
> mima05
> tuzna
> ja 
> 
> jos netko?
> 
> za sve nas bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve prodje za 5 i da nas iznenade veeelllikkkeee bete!


drage moje, ja sam u pragu 21.2., termin mi je 23.2. u 9 ujutro.
ovo je prvi prgled, tako da ne znam šta će biti dalje. 
neka te bete narastu konačno...........

----------


## nena3beba

> * mima05
> * tužna
> * mia
> * mersi
> Cure~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~SRETNO


i ja cu biti izmedju 19.02-23.02. samo jos d ami potvrde termin. cekam odgovor. prve konsultacije, a planira se vto za oko2,5 meseca!  :Smile:

----------


## AB7

Curke jel koja ide na KET?I dali znate kolika je cijena ,jer se možda nešto promjenilo u vezi financija?

----------


## nena3beba

i mene zanima za posectak koliko ce me kostati taj prvi razgovor tj pregled?

----------


## AB7

Morat ćemo pitati Danicu da nebi bilo nismo znali.

----------


## mersi

mislim da je prvi pregled 100 eura, a taj se iznos navodno odbije poslije od ukupne cijene usluge, npr. ako je cijena vantijelesne 1800, onda odbiju 100 i platiš 1700.
U koji hotel idete, mi još nismo rezervisali. idemo autom. pozzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## tuzna

da,cure.prve konsultacije su 100e. i to se odbije od cijene kasnijeg postupka,s tim da treba kasnije danici napomenuti da ste bili na konsultacijama i da odbije od cijene postupka(kad budete placali postupak,tad napomenete)

KET je 45o e.ja planiram na KET pocetkom marta,najvjerojatnije. poslali su mi protokol,sa estrofemom od 1 dc,a planirani ET je 17 dc.to tako ide po defaultu,nema pracenja folikula i njegovog pucanja.dakle,samo se od 1 dc uzima estrofem,pa onda oko 12 dc kontrolni uzv,ako debljina endometrija bude min 8 mm ,17 dc je ET.ti je to!

----------


## tuzna

*mersi,*najbolji je hotel Michael,samo je par minuta autom udaljen od klinike. on je na tom uzvisenju na kojem je i pronatal,pjeske 20-ak min do klinike. solidan,ima parking,malo je problem sa trgovinama,pa je najbolje ponijeti hranu,dorucak ima u hotelu,kosta oko 40-44 e noc sa doruckom. hotel ima 4 zvjezice i domar u hotelu nam je rekao da je prosle godine noc bila 100e,ali recesija je ucinila svoje. mozes cak mailom rezervirati,s tim da saljes broj kartice(tako sam ja). vrlo su ljubazni,dorucak je sasvim solidan ,udobnost na nivou.

----------


## kika84

Pozdrav žene ! Ja i mm se također uskoro spremamo u Prag . Naša priča je ukratko ovakva : ja sve ok ( za sada ) , on karcinom testisa , kemoterapija itd. Odlučili smo se za ivf doniranom spermom pošto nam drugo ne preostaje . Dogovorili smo se s Danicom da meni kod nas odrede stimulaciju i da idemo u Prag na zahvat . Nadam se da budu naši ginekolozi u Petrovoj pristali na takvo rješenje. Vama svima koje uskoro putujete u Prag želim puno , punooo sreće i velike bete !!

----------


## Rina

> * mima05
> * tužna
> * mia
> * mersi
> Cure~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~SRETNO


I mi idemo za Prag Fertility Center iza ponedjeljka... O Bože koliko nas ima...Samo da ne zapnemo u mećavi...

----------


## mima05

> mislim da je prvi pregled 100 eura, a taj se iznos navodno odbije poslije od ukupne cijene usluge, npr. ako je cijena vantijelesne 1800, onda odbiju 100 i platiš 1700.
> U koji hotel idete, mi još nismo rezervisali. idemo autom. pozzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Mi dok smo išli na konzultacije smo odsjeli u http://www.hotelinos.com/ 50 eura po noći, cca 10 min od klinike. doručak ok. 
konzultacije su 100 eura, ali se odbijaju od postupka, dobiješ račun koji pokažeš kasnije. 

joj još malo......  :Smile:  
vidim dosta nas bude u istom terminu  :Grin:

----------


## mersi

tužna i mima05 hvala na preporukama za hotel. budemo onda odabrali jedan od ta dva, a nisamo jos sigurni da li ćemo u pragu biti u ned. ili pon. kalkulišemo i noćenje u zagrebu obzirom da mi idemo iz sarajeva. 
hajde da se svi sretni vratimo!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## nena3beba

mm  nadje ove hotele, ali jos nismo odlucili.
http://www.hotel-prag.info/453-accom...3__zizkov.html
http://www.hotel-prag.info/768-accom..._new_town.html
http://www.hotel-prag.info/904-accom...odkovicky.html

nego ja im juce ujutru pisala da yakayem tacan datum, ali mi jos nisu odgovorili... ne razumem zasto...

----------


## nena3beba

mersi odakle si?
moyda bi mogli zajedno  :Smile: )))))))))))))
ako mi zakazu tad kad ocekujem da hoce, poklapaju nam se datumi

----------


## Rina

Bok cure!
Ja sam na Klomifenu po  1 tbl. od5.-9. dc. Danas mi je 9.d.c. Trebamo ići na inseminaciju. Da li koja ima iskustva koji dan se radi postupak i kada se otprilike uzima Stop injekcija?. Hvala na odgovorima

----------


## mersi

> mersi odakle si?
> moyda bi mogli zajedno )))))))))))))
> ako mi zakazu tad kad ocekujem da hoce, poklapaju nam se datumi


ja sam iz sarajeva, a ti

----------


## nena3beba

postupak se radi na dan ovulacije koja ce ti biti oko dan'dva pomerena u odnosu na inace ybog klomifena. stop inekcija se daje 32-36 sati pred ocekivanu punkciju folikula, tj ovulaciju. znaci ako ti je ciklus na 28 dana, otprilike je ovulacija 14 dana prirodno, a pod stimulacijom oko 15tog, znaci stop ces primiti 13tog dana ciklusa uvece

----------


## nena3beba

> ja sam iz sarajeva, a ti


iz beograda. ne vredi  :Sad: ((((((((((
al srescemo se sigurno  :Smile: ))))))))))))

----------


## mersi

draga gričanka,  molila bih za malo više informacija o postupku kada je u pitanju donacija jajne stanice obzirom da cemo i nas dvoje najvjerovatnije u taj postupak
pozzzzzzzzzzz!

----------


## mersi

javim koji smo hotel odabrali pa se nadam da se  i vidimo!

----------


## nena3beba

ok! javi i na mail nena3beba@yahoo.com ako ne stignem ovde da se logujem u medjuvremenu!
pozzzz

----------


## mersi

> ok! javi i na mail nena3beba@yahoo.com ako ne stignem ovde da se logujem u medjuvremenu!
> pozzzz


ok, vi ideta autom ili ??????

----------


## Rina

> postupak se radi na dan ovulacije koja ce ti biti oko dan'dva pomerena u odnosu na inace ybog klomifena. stop inekcija se daje 32-36 sati pred ocekivanu punkciju folikula, tj ovulaciju. znaci ako ti je ciklus na 28 dana, otprilike je ovulacija 14 dana prirodno, a pod stimulacijom oko 15tog, znaci stop ces primiti 13tog dana ciklusa uvece


Hvala!

----------


## nena3beba

trebalo bi ako sve bude u redu, tj ako mm stigne da zavrsi veliki posao. ako ne, ici cu sama, al ne mogu sama da vozim toliki put pa bi onda isla busom ili tako nesto...

----------


## mersi

> trebalo bi ako sve bude u redu, tj ako mm stigne da zavrsi veliki posao. ako ne, ici cu sama, al ne mogu sama da vozim toliki put pa bi onda isla busom ili tako nesto...


 puuuuno srece draga moja,  bilo bi super da idete zajedno  ali mi te pazimo tamo ako tvoj dragi ne bude isao!!!! vidimo sa tamo aBd

----------


## tuzna

*mersi*,ja i mm smo iz ze-do kantona i nigdje nismo nocili kad smo isli u prag,a ne planiramo ni sad.ne znam sta cete na zagreb ici idite na osijek i đakovo. cc 12-13 sati do temo,sa odmorima.ak oboje vozite,super.mm i ja smo vozili popola,a kad je bio et,sam je vozio citav put nazad.krenete ujutro oko 5 h dan prije punkcije i tamo ste nekad najkasnije do 19h.n ema potrebe za nocenje.u povratku ne vizite nocu.radije platite jos jednu noc,pa rano ujutro nazad.

----------


## nena3beba

hvala mersi i vama!
vidimo se. samo ne znam sto mi dr Mandresic jos ne odgovara. vec 3ci dan!

----------


## gričanka

> ...draga gričanka, molila bih za malo više informacija o postupku kada je u pitanju donacija jajne stanice !


*Mersi,* ja sam u prosincu bila samo na konzultacijama u Pragu, a moje iskustvo sam detaljnije opisala na stranici 7 ovog topića, pa da ne uzurpiravam prostor na pdfu, pliz pročitaj.
Što se tiče detalja vezano uz sam postupak, *mia* ima puno više znanja i iskustva o tome i dragocjenih informacija koje će sigurno podijeliti i ovdje, kao što je to već jednom prije učinila ali je tema zaključana i ulijepljena na jednom od topića, sad više neznam gdje, ali pošto sam nešto od toga već pospremila, evo,sigurno će te zanimati:



> Pripremu za postupak radis kod svog ginekologa. U pripremi koristis Utrogestane 2 dana prije odlaska u Prag i od prvog dana krvarenja uzimas Estrofeme u dozi koju ti jave iz Praga. Nakon 15 dana (ili kako ti jave) ides na mjerenje debljine endometrija koji treba biti barem 8 mm kako bi mogla ici u postupak. Ako nije 8 mm pojacavas doze ljekova.





> Sam postupak ET traje 15 tak minuta. Vazno je da imas pun mjehur. Daju ti vodu da pijes ako ti mjehur nije prazan. Moras voditi racuna da ti ne bude niti prepun jer nakon postupka moras izdrzati lezati jos sat vremena. 
> Pod kontrolom ultrazvuka vracaju se js. Uobicajeno je da se vrate 2, a ako zelis da vrate vise moras potpisati neku izjavu da si upoznat s mogucnoscu viseplodnih trudnoca. Nakon postupka lezis 1 sat, a nakon toga odlazis do lijecnika koji ti preporuci da taj dan lezis. Slijedeci dan mozes ici kuci. 
> 20 dana nakon transfera vadis krv i vidis je li postupak uspio ili nije.
> Nakon transfera sve do vadjena bete uzima se Estrofem i Utrogestani u dozi koju preporuci lijecnik.
> Vazno je mirovati prvih par dana (cca 5) i ne raditi teze poslove.
> Poslije sve normalno.


*Mia* hvala ti na info, a tebi i ostatku Praške ekipe (mersi,mima05, tužna, nena3beba, Rina ) želim uspješne konzultacije i sretan put!
 :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## nena3beba

gricanka hvala na iscrpnim info!

----------


## nena3beba

koliko ste cekale na odgovor za zakazivanje termina? ja evo vec 3 dana i nista...

----------


## gričanka

*nena3beba* ako sam dobro razumjela, prije 3 dana si mailom kontaktirala Pronatal da ti dogovore termin za konzultacije? Nda, u tom slučaju se na tvom mjestu ne bih nadala odgovoru u ovom mjesecu. Ja sam na odgovor čekala cca mjesec dana, a onda invazivno slala mailove (i Danici i dr.u M ) i u istom danu zvala telef. da mi Danica potvrdi primitak maila. Termin za konzult. su mi dojavili nakon tjedan dana. Sve skupa od prvog kontakta mailom do samih konzultacija - 3,5 mjeseca. Na samu donaciju se čeka još 4-6 mjeseci.
To je moje iskustvo, ali kada nađeš vremena, malo prelistaj ovu temu od početka da vidiš kako je bilo drugim curama.
Pozzzzz  :Smile:

----------


## nena3beba

gricanka, ja sam sa dr M u kontaktu vec 2 godine. poslednji put mi je pre oko mesec dana odgovorio istog dana i dogovor je bio da se javim cim dobijem da zakazemo tacan dan pred samu ovulaciju. medjutim sad ne odgovara tako brzo

----------


## _luna_

Drage moje,bas ste se naostrile za nove pohode.
I treba!
Moja beba i ja smo vec pregurale prvu polovinu trudnoce
i ode smo da vam mahnemo i pozelimo da nam iz Praga
donesete jos drustva.

Tuzna,
vidis da nista nije komplikovano,nemas razloga za brigu.

----------


## gričanka

> ...dogovor je bio da se javim cim dobijem da zakazemo tacan dan pred samu ovulaciju. medjutim sad ne odgovara tako brzo


...aaa, razumijem, u tom slučaju bih se opet /hitno/ javila i možda da nazoveš Danicu, kod nje možeš provjeriti da dr nije slučajno na nekom putu, simpoziju, kongresu.... pa ćeš vidjeti.
Držim fige  :Yes:

----------


## nena3beba

i danici sam poslala mail danas, ali ni ona ne odgovara.
jedino da je zovnem telefonom. zna li neko broj?

----------


## gričanka

> i danici sam poslala mail danas, ali ni ona ne odgovara.
> jedino da je zovnem telefonom. zna li neko broj?


Evo draga:

Danica Vignjević 
tel. 00 420 261 711 606 
mob. 00 420 724 291 087 
e-mail sanatorium.pronatal@seznam.cz

... i sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## nena3beba

javila mi se danica!!!!

"Doc dr Mardešič nije u Pronatalu.
Bit ce u ponedjeljak.
Veoma rado bih Vam pomogla,ali dr sam zakazuje svoje konzultacije.
Odmah u ponedjeljak cu mu pokazati  Vaš e-mail.
Pacijenti dobivaju od méně termine koje mi da liječnik.
Javit cemo se u ponedjeljak.
Srdačan pozdrav
Danica Vignjevic
Sanatorium Pronatal"

----------


## nena3beba

hvala gricanka u svakom slucaju!

----------


## gričanka

Eto, super!    :Very Happy:

----------


## LEGO

Sa Danicom morate biti uporni,pa čak i dosadni .O tome sam pisala na početnim stranicama.Nemojte se ustručavati,jer ipak vi sve to plaćate.
Bez obzira što sam sa njima imala odlično iskustvo,možda ne bi bilo loše probati razgovarati i sa ovim novim centrom prag.fertiliti ili kako se već zove.
Inače sa mojom trudnoćom je za sada sve u redu, skoro pa 19 tjedan.

Veliki poljubac svima i puno sreće tamo gore!!!

----------


## gričanka

*LEGO, luna*    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsku i bezbrižnu trudnoću   :Heart:

----------


## tuzna

*luna,*da,nije nista komlikovano. :Smile:

----------


## kika84

Cao! Vezano uz  termin konzultacija u Pronatalu ; i meni je Danica javila da se na konzultacije čeka oko 3 mj. i onda još na početak postupka oko 3 - 4 mj. Zbog toga smo se i odlučili da stimulacije odradimo kod nas .* Lego i Luna* želim vam školsku trudnoću !

----------


## mersi

jao cure, pa ja sam tek skuzila da su nam Lego i Luna trudne. to je divno. uzivajte i puno srece.

----------


## mersi

tužna i gričanka hvala na informacijama, javim vam sta smo odlucili.  a sta mislite da i mi uzemmo neko ime sa L     :Wink:

----------


## LEGO

*a sta mislite da i mi uzemmo neko ime sa L*  :Wink: [/QUOTE]
MERSI , SVAKA ČAST ZA OVO ,NASMIJALO ME DO SUZA,
Hvala svima i puno sreće !!!

----------


## gričanka

> ... a sta mislite da i mi uzemmo neko ime sa L ...


 :Laughing:  ...e pa od danas sam La gričanka ...na ovoj temi

----------


## mersi

e cure da vas pitam jos nesto, da li od hotele do klinike idem autom (mogu li se parkirati ispred) ? mene vec hvata groznica 
pozzzzzz

----------


## Rina

Mersi, možeš parkirati ispred klinike, ima neko parkiralište, ali većina parkira po nekim stazicama uz put do klinike između drveća. Budući da je sada snijeg, ne znam da li je to baš tako pametno. Moj prijedlog ti je da ukoliko si u hotelu  blizu klinike, da ideš pješice. Pozzzz

----------


## nena3beba

> Sa Danicom morate biti uporni,pa čak i dosadni .O tome sam pisala na početnim stranicama.Nemojte se ustručavati,jer ipak vi sve to plaćate.
> Bez obzira što sam sa njima imala odlično iskustvo,možda ne bi bilo loše probati razgovarati i sa ovim novim centrom prag.fertiliti ili kako se već zove.
> Inače sa mojom trudnoćom je za sada sve u redu, skoro pa 19 tjedan.
> 
> Veliki poljubac svima i puno sreće tamo gore!!!


zar?e pa onda cu da joj dosadjujem!danas moram znati da li idem ili ne... pod ovim uslovima, (posao, posao mm, sneg, ne isplaniranost do poslednjeg momenta) mi se ni ne ide sad. ali valjda ce uskoro odgovoriti

----------


## nena3beba

da li je ovo najnovija cena:ICSI - Intracytoplasmatische Spermieninjektion inkl. Embryotransfer (Narkose) und Medikamente   2.900 €  ?sve ukljuceno?

----------


## nena3beba

koje je njima uopste radno vreme?da li posle 15-16h mogu da se nadam odgovoru na e-mail?

----------


## nena3beba

evo da sama sebi odgovorim  :Smile: )))))))))a ustvari mozda jos nekom resim dilemu  :Smile: ))))))) &quot;Poštovana gospodjo,Upravo sam završila razgovor sa Vašim suprugom.Vaš e-mail pokazala sam doc dr Mardešiču.Rekao mi je da cepogledati svoje termine.G-din doc. dr. Mardešič je preko dana u ambulanti ili u operacionoj sali.Poslije radnog vremena odgovara na e-maile.Srdačan pozdravD.VignjevicSanatorium Pronatal&quot;dakle dr odgovara na e-mailove posle radnog vremena... to je valjda posle 16h?!?!? :Smile: )))))))

----------


## nana79

Drage moje samo budite uporne i kao što je netko već i napisao sve vi to plaćate zato možete biti i malo dosadne što se tiče poziva i mailova. Želim vam svima puno sreće da vam se ostvari najveća želja. Mi smo bili u Michaelu i sve pohvale što se tiče usluge,cijene a i blizine klinike jer se može i pješke. Moja bebica i ja smo dogurali do 25 tjedna i nadam se da će sve do kraja ispasti dobro. Velika pusa svima a onima koji putuju sretan put!

----------


## bucka74

Mersi, vidim da si iz Sarajeva. Da slucajno nisi operisana pocetkom novembra 2007. na GAK-u? Dr G.? Ja sam u to vrijeme takodje operisana i mislim da smo cak bile i u istoj sobi. Mozda i grijesim. U svakom slucaju, puno srece i tebi i svim ostalim curama u Pragu. Da nam svima rode budu naklonjene. Ja sam trenutno na MPO Split, ali sam otvorena za sve opcije i ovako "voajerisem" po svim centrima za MPO. Iduci mjesec - pravac Split i 1.IVF. Puno pozdrava...

----------


## anđeo sa neba

Evo me, šutim i gledam šta se događa. Navijam za sve vas!!!! Mi ćemo u onu novu kliniku u Pragu. Sutra idem na VV da se dogovorim sa dr. A. kako ćemo sa stimulacijom i šta on kaže pa se nadam tamo početkom travnja(odmah nakon Uskrsa) da smo u Pragu. Eto, toliko za sada a moje lijepe trudnice ljubim u buše!

----------


## mersi

> Mersi, vidim da si iz Sarajeva. Da slucajno nisi operisana pocetkom novembra 2007. na GAK-u? Dr G.? Ja sam u to vrijeme takodje operisana i mislim da smo cak bile i u istoj sobi. Mozda i grijesim. U svakom slucaju, puno srece i tebi i svim ostalim curama u Pragu. Da nam svima rode budu naklonjene. Ja sam trenutno na MPO Split, ali sam otvorena za sve opcije i ovako "voajerisem" po svim centrima za MPO. Iduci mjesec - pravac Split i 1.IVF. Puno pozdrava...


jesam 02.11.2007. mislim da se sjecam i ja tebe, ti si operisana par dana iza mene? bila sam gotovo odustala ali ja sam ti izgleda kao feniks. idemo da probamo. ja vise nemam sto izgubiti. vjeruj, pomislim nekad na tebe i pitala sam se da li si uspjela. zao mi je sto nisije jos doslo do realizacije tvoje zelje ali sigruna sam da hoce uskoro aBd. sretno u Splitu!

----------


## mersi

hvala draga Rina. cini mi se da je ovaj hotel Michael udaljen tek nekih 10-15 min. setnje  od klinike, tako da možemo  i da prosetamo. u svakom slucaju mi cemo biti u pragu dan ili dva prije termina pa probamo sve opcije. pozzzz

----------


## nena3beba

evo mene a dr jos nema da odgovori, iako mi je danica rekla da ce juce u toku dana...
sad se nesto mislim da li da krecem na frku kad mi javi...?
jos nisam ni hotel rezervisala... i razmisljam da odem u neki u centru blize autobuskoj stanici? da li neko zna gde je autobuska? da li je blizu zeleznicke? kako se zove? uluca?

i kojim prevozom se iz centra moze stici do pronatala?

----------


## mia

> evo mene a dr jos nema da odgovori, iako mi je danica rekla da ce juce u toku dana...
> sad se nesto mislim da li da krecem na frku kad mi javi...?
> jos nisam ni hotel rezervisala... i razmisljam da odem u neki u centru blize autobuskoj stanici? da li neko zna gde je autobuska? da li je blizu zeleznicke? kako se zove? uluca?
> 
> i kojim prevozom se iz centra moze stici do pronatala?


pokusaj poslati e-mail na "Sanatorium Pronatal" <pronatal@mbox.vol.cz>, 
to je e-mail na kojem direktno odgovara doc Mardesic. 
Moje iskustvo je da on odgovara u gluho doba noci (npr. oko 22-23 h) i u rano jutro (oko 7-7,30).

Imas vremena i za rezervaciju hotela jer je izbor dosta velik.

Ne znam odgovore na ostala pitanja, ali ti zelim da sto smirenija stignes u Prag i da dodjes do velike bete!

----------


## bucka74

Pretpostavila sam da si ti. Nekako mi je tvoja prica bila poznata. Ja sam ona sto si joj dala teglu macine trave. Dok smo jos bile naivne i mislile da ce to pomoci. Popila sam nakon toga jos 3 livade iste, al' od bebe ni traga. Svaki mjesec pokupimo one djelice snage sto nam ostanu i idemo dalje. I ja sam cesto mislila na tebe i jako mi je drago da si odlucila pokusati. Pretpostavljam da nije lako, al' zene su u ovoj borbi uporne, jake i spremne na sve. Puno ti srece zelim od srca i da se iz Praga vratis sa jos vise optimizma. A kasnije i sa jos necim, aBd  :Smile:

----------


## nena3beba

mia na taj mail sam mu i pisala. 
ali verovatno zbog tog puta nije stigao da odgovori.
ni nocas, ni jutros... iako mi je danica rekla da ce mi on pisati posle radnog vremena kad zavrsi sa pacijentima...
verovatno nije stigao.
dovoljno sam dosadna bila , da me valjda nije prevideo...

----------


## nena3beba

dosadna sam ali sta cu: imam jos jedno pitanje za devojke koje su sveze u postupku u pronatalu: da li su one cene sa prve strane ove teme vazece ili je doslo do poskupljenja u medjuvremenu?
zanima me ICSI i assisted heaching. nas materijal  :Smile:

----------


## gričanka

*nena3beba*   cijene se nisu mijenjale, i budi uporna i strpljiva... isplati se  :Wink: 
*Anđeo sa neba*   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:   za dogovor

----------


## AB7

Nena3beba autobusna i željeznička blizu su jedna druge ali ako se ne snalaziš iz centra do Pronatala sa metro prijevozom jer jedan dio ideš sa metroom a drugim djelom sa busom do klinike najbolje da nazoveš Daničinog muža Simu pa će vas on odvesti do klinike.Broj njegovog mob.imaš na prethodnoj strani.

----------


## nena3beba

hvala ab7, ali nazalost moj put u pronatal se odlaze.dr mi se javio i rekao da u svi termini do aprila zauzeti pa da javim ako hocu u aprili. ja, sta cu, na brzinu izracunah kad mi odprilike pada ovulacija u aprilu , i on mi zakaza za taj dan. valjda necu omasiti...ne da mi se, da odem sad iako je pre mesec dana planirano... izgleda sa su sedr tamo malo preracunali po pitanju slobodnih termina....  :Sad: sve u svemi, mozda je i bolje da idem kasnije tj 1 mesec pred planiranu vto, jer pre maja nisam ni mogla na stimulaciju, zbog prethodne.svima vama koje idete sad zelim da uspe, pa da nam pisete trudnicke dnevnike kad budemo mi isle narednih meseci i da nas vucete za nosice da i nama uspe!pozzz

----------


## gričanka

*nena3beba* ... ne brini, brzo će i taj 4.mjesec, a i poželjno je da se tijelo malo odmori između stimulacija. 
*Anđele s neba* ... je li već imaš dogovoren termin za konzultacije ili ćeš odmah u postupak u Pragfertility? I kako je prošao dogovor na Wu?
Cure, svima grande  :Love:

----------


## anđeo sa neba

Evo kratko da se javim!
Dogovor prošao OK. Sada trebam raditi sve nalaze, a dio sam već jutros i odradila! Upravo idem poslati mail u Pragferitlity (pošto neću na kozultacije) i javiti im da stižemo ok 13.-15. 04. ako sve bude po planu!
Kredit sam podignula i sad idemo dalje...  :Smile:

----------


## leeloo77

Cure bok! Imam jedno pitanje koje sam,doduše, već postavila pa nikak da netko odgovori... :Smile:   Zanima me kako ste se vi i ako ste uopće ostvarile neka od svojih prava što se tiče odlaska u ino. na MPO.Za naš dosad jedini pokušaj MPO  lijekove smo  dobili a postupak platili naravno sami (prošle godine) a sad po novom to više nije tako. rekli su mi da trebam tražiti od hzzo da mi plate postupak i liječenje u inozemstvu (sve ili ništa) pa baš i nemam neke vjere u to da će odgovor biti pozitivan. Kakva su vaša iskustva? jeste lijekove ili postupak "dobili" od HZZO ili sami platili?
Čekam vaše odgovore   :Wink: 

tks  :Smile:

----------


## Rina

Evo cure da vam  se javim i ja.
Upravo smo se vratili iz Praga iz klinike Prag Fertility Centar gdje smo bili na inseminaciji. Prije nekih 10 dana smo kontaktirali kliniku i to gdju Mirnu koja je zaista  vrlo ljubazna, profesionalna i točna i koja nam je riješila smještaj te kontakt sa dr. Lazarovskom. Nekoliko dana ranije smo joj javili karakteristike donora, sve nas je čekalo u točno zakazani termin. Klinika je nova, u samom centru nedaleko od željezničkog kolodvora,  a odjeli smo u hotelu Belvedere sa 4* koji je u istoj ulici , udaljen nekih 200 m. Kako smo išli autom uz navigaciju, išli smo iz Zg  preko Beča, Bratislave i Brna do Praga, došli za 8 i pol sati do hotela koji ima svoju garažu budući da ispred klinike nema  mjesta za parking jer je to u centru!!! Hotel je po noćenju s doručkom 45 eura, a parking je 17 eura po danu.
Kontaktirali smo dr. Lazarovsku osobno, vrlo je ljubazna, profesionalna i  zaista ulijeva povjerenje. Naravno, sva komunikacija je bila na hrvatskom što nam  je omogućilo da sve detaljno ispitamo i saznamo. Zaista je divna, divna žena i stručnjak. Napokon smo na jednom mjestu dobili  dobili cjelokupnu i izvrsnu uslugu  kakvu smo i tražili. 
Ukoliko ćemo ići ponovno, sada na IVF postupak, bez ikakvog razmišljanja  idemo u PFC.  Za sada nema  čekanja jer su tek nedavno počeli sa radom  a i za ovo krako vrijeme imaju dobre rezultate. Cijene su okvirno slične Pronatalu.
Sada samo čekamo...

----------


## mersi

bucka74 i ja sam odmah pomislila na tebe, drago mi je da smo ostvarile kontakt ponovo. nadam se da uporni  ipak dodju do cilja. ja jednostavno ne mogu da odustanem, uostalom i ako ne bude nista od "ovoga" znacu da sam pokusala sve. mi idemo u subotu aBd za zagreb, temo spavamo i u nedjelju na odrediste. hvla na podrsci. jos jednom sreeeeeeetno u split i javljaj nam novosti.  :Smile:

----------


## mersi

Rina to je bas bilo brzo! nadam se da IVF nece ni biti. cuvam ti fige.  :Smile: )

----------


## mersi

nena3beba, mozda je tako i bolje, a i statistika keze da je najveci uspjeh IVF u proljece kada se budi i priroda. nemoj biti tuzna, april je blizu. pozzzzzzz

----------


## mia

Rina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam javis veliku betu!

leeloo77 ja sam postupak placala sama, lijekove sam dobila od socijalnog ginekologa. Sto se tice povrata troskova za postupak nisam ih niti pokusavala dobiti pa ne znam niti odgovor. Premda zvuci primamljiva pomisao na povrat tolike svote novaca, pa te molim ako uspijes doznati da li imamo pravo na povrat da javis.  :Smile: 

Andjeo s neba, nena3beba, bucka i mersi, gricanka, AB7 a i sve ostale puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sto prije postanete mame i da vam se ja u tome pridruzim.  :Cool:

----------


## nena3beba

rina pa jel to lazarevska radi na dve klinike?
mersi, nadam se da si u pravu to za statistiku... cekamo prolece  :Smile: 
mia, gricanka i sve ostale ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## anđeo sa neba

Rina, nadam se da više nećeš morati ići u PFC, pa ti zato šaljem ~~~~~~~~.
šaljem i ostalima ~~~~~~~~~.
Ja sam nekako uzbuđena zbog odlaska u Prag iako sam to odgađala malo više od 3 godine...
Rina, daj mi molim reci jesi zvala Mirnu na onaj broj 091? Jesu li osbosobili svoje web stranice?
Mislim da će ovo proljeće biti puuuuuuuuno Prag-trudnica  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rina

[QUOTE=nena3beba;1547623]rina pa jel to lazarevska radi na dve klinike?

Dr. Lazarovska je otišla iz klinike Pronatal, te je otvorila svoju kliniku Prag Fertility Center. Sada radi  samo tamo.

----------


## Rina

> Rina, nadam se da više nećeš morati ići u PFC, pa ti zato šaljem ~~~~~~~~.
> šaljem i ostalima ~~~~~~~~~.
> Ja sam nekako uzbuđena zbog odlaska u Prag iako sam to odgađala malo više od 3 godine...
> Rina, daj mi molim reci jesi zvala Mirnu na onaj broj 091? Jesu li osbosobili svoje web stranice?
> Mislim da će ovo proljeće biti puuuuuuuuno Prag-trudnica


Hvala na lijepim željama!
Ja sam prvo kontaktirala Mirrnu na njezin mail, sve smo dogovarali preko maila, a zadnji dan sam ju zvala na  091 radi rezervacije hotela i plana dolaska. Dr. Lazarovsku sam zvala za zadnje  informacije na njezin  telefon koji je  dan negdje gore iznad kod opisa Klinike!

----------


## Rina

I da, zaboravila sam reći da  će im web stranica biti gotova do  ožujka.
Što se tiče vraćanja sredstava od HZZO, nisam sigurna. Ali da je to istina, vjerojatno bi se i to već proširilo po forumu, tako da  sumnjam u to.

----------


## Cvjetic m

> Cure bok! Imam jedno pitanje koje sam,doduše, već postavila pa nikak da netko odgovori... Zanima me kako ste se vi i ako ste uopće ostvarile neka od svojih prava što se tiče odlaska u ino. na MPO.Za naš dosad jedini pokušaj MPO lijekove smo dobili a postupak platili naravno sami (prošle godine) a sad po novom to više nije tako. rekli su mi da trebam tražiti od hzzo da mi plate postupak i liječenje u inozemstvu (sve ili ništa) pa baš i nemam neke vjere u to da će odgovor biti pozitivan. Kakva su vaša iskustva? jeste lijekove ili postupak "dobili" od HZZO ili sami platili?
> Čekam vaše odgovore 
> 
> tks


Bojim se da ništa od HZZO prava. Lijekove i postupak plaćamo sami. Odgovor moje doktorice vezano za dobivanje lijekova preko HZZO-a je bio - ništa od toga. Od kada je novi zakon stupio na snagu, postrožene su kontrole i cijeli postupak se vodi, u administrativnom smislu, onako kako je to trebalo i biti, pa se ne može dogoditi da se lijekovi dobiju, a sami postupak se odradi negdje drugo. Isto tako, u bolnicama nije više moguće dobivati inekcije, ukoliko niste njihov pacijent koji je trenutno u postupku.

----------


## leeloo77

koja je to nepravda...ali  apsolutno ništa me u ovoj državi više ne može iznenaditi... 
što se tiče nas- mislim da ćemo ipak poslati na HZZO papire tek toliko da vidim što će odgovoriti a za to vrijeme krećemo u postupak nadam se negdje u 3 mj.. nakon što sam pročitala post od rine sve si više mislim da možda bolje da odemo kod lazarovske nego u pronatal. mardešić je stručnjak i sve to stoji ali on je vrlo rijetko u klinici i ne bi htjela da se dogodi (a što je velika vjerojatnost) da njega nema na postupku. vjerujem da su svi tamo stručni ali ne da mi se o takvim stvarima pričat na engleskom ili ne daj bože rukama i nogama na nekom českom  :Smile: .
već sam i dobila protokol od njega ali sad ću kontaktirati i prag fertility da vidim što oni predlažu. 
nema mi druge nego nakljukat se hormonima pa da ovaj put bude više js nego prošli put (samo 3 od toga jedna loša za oplodnju tako da nam nije ostalo smrzlića)...

svima hvala na odgovorima a ja vam javim kad i kamo idemo  :Smile: 
sretno!

----------


## nena3beba

rina i ostale, sad sam radoznala...
da li ta dr lazarevska ima veze (rodbinske  :Smile:  ) sa dr lazarevskim iz male bogorodice-sistine iz skoplja?

----------


## nena3beba

rina i ostale, sad sam radoznala...
da li ta dr lazarevska ima veze (rodbinske  :Smile:  ) sa cuvenim dr lazarevskim iz male bogorodice sistene iz skoplja?

----------


## Rina

> rina i ostale, sad sam radoznala...
> da li ta dr lazarevska ima veze (rodbinske  ) sa dr lazarevskim iz male bogorodice-sistine iz skoplja?


Dr. se zove  Sonja LazarOvska,  ali joj priča nikako ne vuče na makedonski... A opet...
Mislim da se u principu s njom možete dogovoriti o  protokolima, ali da oni ovise o UZV nalazu jajnika, razinama hormona, starosti i tjelesnoj težini, tako da ju ipak treba detaljnije ispitati o tome.

----------


## little ivy

imam jedno pitanje za sve moje pražanke....zanjima me rade li oni gore micro tese ili obicnu tese? vidim da iza pronatala pisu da rade micro ali citala sam ovuda da sve klinike ne smatraju micro isti postupak pa me zanjima sto vi znate,jer sigurno ste informiranije  :Smile:  thanks.....

----------


## tuzna

Ja vise,iskreno,nisam sigurna sta ko pod pojmom "micro tese" podrayumijeva.
sigurna sam u jedno : da izmedu onoga sto se zvalo "biopsija testisa" i sto smo radili u Sloveniji i onoga sto se zvalo " mesa_tesa" i sto su radili mm u Pronatalu ima razlike.
u pronatalu smo odmah  znali kakvo je stanje sa testisima i spermicima i rez je bio "horizontalno" preko cijelih testisa.
eh,sad...mislim da to ipak nije to sto se izvorno smatra micro tese.

----------


## kika84

cao! Meni je Danica u mailu napisala da oni u Pronatalu rade pregled čitavih testisa pod mikroskopom i da se pregledavaju svi kanalići testisa i traže se spermiji , pa vi sad zakjučite koja je to pretraga . Moje mišljenje je da je to isto samo možda oni tu pretragu drugačije zovu. Ja sam Danici mailom poslala nalaze mm i tamo jih je pogledav njihov urolog koji radi mesa - tesu al nažalost mom mužu je dao 1% šanse da nađu spermije pa smo se mi odlučili na donaciju. U pon. idemo u Petrovu na dogovor za stimulacije. Nadam se da sam barem malo pomogla!

----------


## little ivy

hvala na objasnjenima.
nama je isto pisao Dr i reko da rade micro tesu,a kako ta dilema izmedju micro i obicne ovdje cijelo vrijeme po frumu postoji,eto pitam. mi cemo vjerojatno isto gore na tu tesu pa što bude,šanse su nam osrednje ali treba probat pošto mm nikako nije radio nikakvu biopsiju do sada...nada kao i uvijek ostaje zadnja u obrani  :Wink: 
sretno curke

----------


## nami

Litlle ivy,Mi smo bili u oktobru sa istim ciljem kao i vi.Mislili smo, obzirom da smo imali relativno dobar FSH (kod nas 10 a tamo 15) da će najvjerovatnije nešto naći i da nema potrebe za nekim posebnim klinikama jer i oni tamo rade micro tese pa kakav takav.Međutim, kada tamo nisu našli ništa (a doktor je davao 40% šanse na osnovu FSH, a i po tome možeš da vidiš da baš i ne prati najnovije vijesti jer ni to nije neki parametar koji obećava), i kada sam nakon uzburkanih emocija razmislila shavatila sam da to nije bilo vrijedno tih para (900 eura + još što šta). Za te pare se mogla uraditi micro tese na klinici koja se time više i detaljnije bavi.Sve u svemu, naravno, mi smo uradili tu prvu biopsiju malo ishitreno i bez puno udubljivanja ali eto uradili smo.Moje mišljenje je da oni rade malo bolju običnu tese sa 12 presjeka na testisima,(a ja sam to čitala da se radilo i u drugim klinikama kao slovenija npr. ali vjerovatno zavisi od doktora, njegovog zalaganja i opredjeljenja) ali je naplaćuju kao micro tese zbog raznih zabuna o kojih si i sama čitala na azostatistici.Oni ne rade samo diagnostičku biopsiju već nakon uzetog uzorka pogledaju ga pod mikroskopom odmah, i znaju rezultat a ostatak zalede.Prema dužini operacije rekla bih da je obična jer je trajala oko 30-45 min što je za pravu micro tese kakvu rade amerikanci premalo.Ja se i danas osjećam prilično prevareno jer mi nisu čak dali ni nalaz biopsije da znam šta da radim dalje već se još ganjam sa njima gdje i kao će mi to uraditi i koliko ću ja to još dodatno da platim (a ja sam smatrala da se analiza radi obavezno i da  je uključena u cijenu). Ovu grešku nemojte napraviti bar  vi koji ovo čitate, bez obzira na rezultat i  plivače jer dobro je da se ima stanje kanalića, možda se nešto može i popraviti .Naravno želim ti sve naaaajbolje i puno plivača i bebaća

----------


## tuzna

cure,mm i ja idemo na FET,nadam se, 05.03.dakle.04.03. cemo biti tamo.medutim,sad je Michael hotel poskupio i  ja sad ne znam ima li i jedan hotel blizu klinike jeftiniji od 52e,koliko je u MIchaelu?
poskupio 10-ak e od naseg zadnjeg odlaska tamo...ako je neko nesto nasao ili je bio....tu sam za info!

----------


## tuzna

> Pozdrav Mirna!
> 
> Bas sam se pitala gdje je nestala ta simpaticna djevojka  
> 
> Za sada mi se cijene cine povoljnije nego u Pronatalu.
> 
> Donacija js 3.800, a u Pronatalu je 4.500. Zar ne?
> 
> Postoji li neki kontakt telefon?
> ...


mia je ov nekad ranije napisala.
a,cura koja je isla na FET prije 10-ak dana,a ranije je isla na postupak donacije jajne stanice,veli da je tamo u pragu sad donacija js 4500e!
na onom cjenovniku sa prve stranice donacija js je 3800e.
eh,sad,ne znam kako ona zna ,vjerojatno je pitala tamo i  ne znam da li je ostali poskupilo....

----------


## Rina

Bok, evo i mene!
Da li netko odvas cura zna, ako se  ovdje u  Hrvatskoj pripremam za IVF, a u Prag idem na punkciju i po doniranu spermu za ICSI, koliko koštaju lijekovi otprilike za IVF u Hrvatskoj, a koliko bi me koštao postupak punkcije, donacija sperme i ICSI u Pragu? Barem red veličine, hvala za info.

Inače tužna, znam da je nama Danica željela  rezervirati povoljan smještaj u Michaelu i još jednom  hotelu u blizini, ali  se nikako ne mogu sjetiti imena, bilo bi najbolje da nju nazoveš i pitaš, a cijene dodatno provjeriš na webu!

----------


## little ivy

hvala na odgovorima cure...
nami probala sam ti poslat pp ali inbox ti pun. e sada-zanjima me nakon svega,koja klinika onda radi micro?

tuzna,poskupio hotel? bem mu miša, i mi mislili tamo kako si nam fino napisala....sad treba pronjuskat dalje. koliko je noc u hotelu klinike? i sretno tamo gore.....  :Wink: 

a jel ta nova klinika dobila internet stranice više?

----------


## tuzna

cure,ako je neko bio  posljednjih par dana ,ima li informaciju o cijenama u klinici? kao i svi koji osjete navalu pacijenata , i Pronatal je dobio novi cjenovnik, znam samo da je donacija js sa 3800e ,poskupila na 4500e.
mi trebamo na fet,slucajno sam saznala da ima novi cjenovnik,naravno da mi niko nije pomenuo i sad uopce ne znam ni koliko on kosta.
strasno,strasno me ovakve stvari izbacuju iz takta.naravno da niko nikom nece i ne moze zabraniti da dize cijene,ali je valjda korektno bar da jave pacijentima koji su u postupku ili u pripremi ,da je poskupilo,da ljudi znaju koliko para treba ponijeti.
da nije fet u pitanju,definitivno bih odustala od Pronatala.nisu uopce profesionalni,nikad nisu ni bili,ali kako sam tamo krenula, nisam sama sebi dala da mislim ovako.sad to jasno i glasno kazem i kajem se sto sam uopce otisla u pronatal,u kojem ne mozes ni cjenovnika dobiti, u kojem danicu ganjas danima,koja jako lose radi svoj posao,u kojem ista  zaboravlja da ti rezervira hotel,u kojem i ne vidis svog dr.-a nego sibaju kao na traci,ko  stigne odraduje punkcije,preglede ,embriotransfere.
vjerojatno je to svugdje tako,ali ja ovo pisem zbog cura koje planiraju da idu tamo,cisto da znaju da i nije bas sjajno kako to ovdje mnogi pisemo.

----------


## tuzna

> hvala na odgovorima cure...
> nami probala sam ti poslat pp ali inbox ti pun. e sada-zanjima me nakon svega,koja klinika onda radi micro?
> 
> tuzna,poskupio hotel? bem mu miša, i mi mislili tamo kako si nam fino napisala....sad treba pronjuskat dalje. koliko je noc u hotelu klinike? i sretno tamo gore..... 
> 
> a jel ta nova klinika dobila internet stranice više?


 
sad je hotel 52e,bio 44 kad smo mi bili, u februaru je bio cak 39e.
nije puno za noc ,dvije,za vise se isplati traziti jeftiniji hotel.

----------


## zvijezdica 2

tužna,koji hotel je sad 52e noć za dvoje? na stranicama pronatala piše mislim 70e noć za dvoje.....Joj tužna mi uskoro idemo u pronatal,mislim da negdje krajem ovog mjeseca,nemoj me toliko obeshrabljivat....pa valjda nije toliko loše? Ali nije ni drugdje bolje,idemo na pripreme u Sloveniju,pa isto moraš lovit sestre,da ti odgovore na mailove ,i kad su ti najpotrebniji nemožeš ih dobit,a plaćamo to sve jako puno....tako da mislim da svi rade isto....Vjerujem da im je gužva,ludnica ili šta već ...ali onda bi se trebali bolje organizirati,da se mogu posvetiti svakom pacijentu kako treba.....Šta da onda napravimo u vezi hotela? Planiramo ostati u pronatalu,jel da preko Danice rezerviramo hotel ili da pošaljem sama mail direktno na recepciju hotela...ili gdje već?

----------


## tuzna

ne,hotel u pronatgalu je bez veze.sobe male,jako su neuredni,nema room service svaki dan uopce,(to su mi pricali ljudi koji su bili u tom njihovom hotelu kad smo mi bili u Michaelu).
michael nije los,samo je eto i on poskupio od 1.3..u njemu je sad 52 e noc za dvoje sa doruckom,u Pronatalu je 70emne bi me cudilo da je i to poskupilo.iz Michaela mozes pjesice do pronatala,ali bilo koji hotel udaljen 10-ak km nije daleko,ipak ces do klinike samo par puta otici,a ako imas navigaciju,nije nikakav problem.
dakle,niposto u njihov hotelcic.
a,slazem se da je guzva,ali ,molim te lijepo,koliko je nas tamo,a danica treba svima da daje informacije,ganja termine,rezervira hotel,daje terapiju....gotovo nemoguce da sve radi sama.
tolike novce placamo,ne mogu da vjerujem da ne mogu platiti dvije sestre koje znaju nas jezik
da ti ne pricam situaciju kad se pojavis na recepciji,a gospoda kojoj se trebas javiti ne zna ni reci kako se zove na engleskom,a trebas se sporazumjeti.
katastrofa!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zvijezdica 2

Da,strava....Danica zapravo uopće nije kriva,jel žena nemože nikako obavljati sve sama,dobro i stigne ustvari,neznam zašto nezaposle  još koju sestru,to imaš pravo....Mi mislimo ići avionom najvjerojatnije....ili vlakom...tako da mi najbolje odgovara pronatal...da nemoram ići taksijem i tražiti uokolo ....jel kad platiš taksi i sve ostalo dođe te skoro na isto ko da si u pronatalu.....ja bar mislim tako....jedino ako nije poskupio i taj hotel...onda???neznam....Jedino što mislim da ostatak tima koji tamo radi ,vjerojatno je isto jako stručan,,,,pa da i nema dr Mardešića....valjda znaju šta rade....nadam se .....Ja sam prije tjedan dana počela sa stimulacijom..sad ću na 1 kontrolni uzv pa moram javiti Danici kakvo je stanje....i kad sam počela sa stimulacijom.....onda ću vidjet kako i šta dalje...jel sam u kontaktu i sa Slovenijom i sa Pragom....strava

----------


## little ivy

slažem se i normalno je da ne moze žena sve sama stizat....koliko nas ima ovdje samo koje pišemo i zovemo gore a koliko ih još ima koje i ne posjećuju ovaj forum...stvarno bi joj dobro došla pomoć.bas me zanjimaju novosti s onom drugom klinikom...
znači pored cijele zbrke koja nas ceka s putem,postupcima itd sada jos treba pronaci i hotel...uffff....ja sam isto razmisljala o Pronatalovom da ne moram puno mislit za prvi put,ali sad ću pronjuškat po netu što još ima...npr http://www.pragueexperience.com/  i sada tu ima hotela raspoređenih po mjesecima koliko kada koštaju-možda se što pronađe pa da ne tražim sama uposlite se i vi.... :Smile:  a opet gledajuci i tih 52e je manje nego 70e...(jel to 52e za oboje po noći?)...
idem dalje njškat hehe 
SRETNO

----------


## little ivy

a i ja kad se nećega uhvatim ne puštam...evo,ako će kome pomoć, posebno sada tuznoj na brzinu našla sam par hotela okolo klinike i Michael je blizu njih. Cijene su otprilike iste što vidim a neke treba i provjeriti. Pošla sam na Via Michelin i upisala adresu klinike i jos jednog hotela pa klik da se prikazu svi hoteli i pronašla ove :
http://www.hotelgradient.cz/
http://www.hotel-dum.cz/en
http://www.hotelbranik.cz/ubyt_UK.aspx
rasporedjeno od najbližeg prema daljem....eto....ko otkrije cijene neka ih napiše  :Smile:

----------


## tuzna

ja cu sutra da se pozabavim ovim hotelima.meni sad,posto idem na 2 noci ,i nije bas bitno koliko je hotel.ali,ko ide u postupak, 6 -7 noci nije malo.

u ,michaelu je 52 za oboje,sa doruckom-

cek,cure,svi se pozabavili hotelima,a niko ne reagira na novi cjenovnik,koga ,usput ,i nemamo!

----------


## zvijezdica 2

mi ćemo za prvi put ići u pronatalov hotel...nadam se da više nećemo trebat ići u nijedan drugi....tj u Prag uopće...ali to je samo mala nada...... :Smile: ...ja ću pitat Danicu za cijenu Ivf-a...kad se čujem s njom kroz koji dan...Zapravo ja plaćam tamo od punkcije do ET.....pošto pripreme radim drugdje.....

----------


## mia

Curke, ajmo stati na loptu.
Vidim puno informacija koje nisu tocne, a bila sam prosli tjedan u Pronatalu.

Dakle krecem nekim redosljedom i nadam se da cu sve obuhvatiti:
-Pronatal ima stari cjenik i donacija js i dalje ima cijenu od 3.800 E
- sobe u hotelu Pronatalinn su dovoljno komforne, savrseno uredne i ciste se svaki dan
Cijena prve noci za dvije osobe je 70E, a sve ostale noci 60 E. U cijenu je ukljucen i dorucak.
- Moje iskustvo s Danicom je vise nego odlicno. Zena me vise puta zvala, slala e-mail, sms jer je takva bila situacija i morale smo biti neprekidno u kontaktu. Tjedan kad sam trebala doci je bila bolesna i nije radila, ali me bez obzira na to zvala i dosla! je raditi u petak zbog mene i jos nekih zena s kojima je od prije bila u kontaktu.
-VIdi se napredak kod ljudi koji rade na recepciji (ja tamo odlazim zadnjih 5. godina). Ne samo da su poceli govoriti engleski vec malo natucaju i hrvatski.

Ako vas jos neke informacije zanimaju, slobodno pitajte.

----------


## gričanka

*Mia ...* kako je prošlo? Čekala sam da se javiš po povratku jer sam slutila da ćeš obznaniti točnu info o cijenama, a ja bih samo dodala da je prije dva mjeseca dr M objašnjavao meni i MM što sve ulazi, a što ne (medikamenti) u cijenu donacije JS koja iznosi 3.800 €. Pretpostavljam da bi netko iz Pronatala u slučaju promjene cijena i u duhu pristojnog poslovnog postupanja ipak informirao pacijente o tome ili barem onaj dio s kojim je postupak već dogovoren.
Moj doživljaj prvog posjeta i tretmana u Pronatalu je u svemu pozitivan. Sveukupno čekanje cca 15 min što na recepciji, ili Danicu,ili pred dr-ovim vratima... uglavnom i stoga jer smo MM i ja dolepršali 20 min ranije zbog forumske preporuke da se ranije dođe zbog prijave na recepciji. Smjestili smo se u Michaelu, pa nemogu komentirati Pronatalov smještaj.
*Tužna,* žao mi je zbog filinga koji imaš prema Pronatalu, ali ako sam dobro shvatila ti tek ideš na konzultacije i dogovaranje termina za FET ... onda ćeš na licu mjesta prikupiti ispravne i točne informacije. Nemoj brinuti unaprijed, think pink & 
SRETNO !!!  :Heart:

----------


## zvijezdica 2

Eto ,drago mi je da ipak nije tako loše,,,,i pošto je mia bila prošli tjedan,vjerujem da je tako kako ona kaže...i želim baš pozitivno misliti.....Mia jel istina da doktor Mardešić nije tamo ponekad,i da prepusti posao dr kolegama...punkcija,Et...itd

----------


## mia

Eto kad ste me povukle za jezik (a bilo je jakkoooooo tesko  :Cool: ) objavljujem da sam cekalica bete i da je 16.3. dan D!!!

Planirala sam presutjeti ET ali ne ide pa ne ide  :Saint: 

Bilo je uobicajeno. Za mene to znaci slijedece: 
- smjestaj u PronatalInnu koji nam je rezervirala Danica. Cijenu, uvjete smjestaja sam navela. Dorucak svedski stol, raznovrstan. Free wi-fi (ali to vec svugdje postoji). U odnosu na proslu godinu, promijenili su TV u sobama (ako to nekome nesto znaci). 
Svaki put se odlucimo za PronatalInn zato sto nam se ne da dodatno izlagati niti minimalnom stresu i boraviti negdje izvan sklopa klinike. Razliku u cijeni izmedju hotela nadoknadimo na neki drugi nacin.
- Danica nam je na dan transfera telefonski (poziv u hotelsku sobu) javila u koliko sati trebamo doci na recepciju od klinike.
- u dogovoreno vrijeme smo bili na recepciji. Bila je malo veca guzva (ispred nas 4 para) ali sve je rijeseno u cca 10 tak minuta (placanje, prijava). Cijena od 3800 Eura odnosi se na donaciju js i transfer koji se prvi izvrsi kao i na zamrzavanje prestalih bebaca. U toj cijeni su i konzultacije od 100 E pa ako je netko isao na konzultacije i iza toga ide na transfer mora platiti 3.700 jer mu se priznaje onih 100 E koje je dao za konzultacije.
- nakon prijave Danica nas je odvela kod embriologa. Bili smo odmah na redu i gotovi za cca 10 minuta. 
- odmah nakon toga otisli smo ponovno u kliniku i za 10 minuta sam bila u sali pripremljena za transfer. Transfer je radio neki (za mene) novi doktor Ceh Robert (ne znam prezime). Danica je prevodila.
Nakon sat vremena lezanja, opet susret sa doktorom, Danica prevodi, dobijem otpusno pismo i odlazim na dodatno izlezavanje u sobu. Poslije podne smo na rucku u restoranu od hotela. Cijena rucka za 2 osobe (juhe, prilog, pohani sir/petak je :Wink: / i sok za 10 eura.

I kad bi bas htjela naci zamjerku, mogu ju naci. Nije me se dojmio doktor Robert. Znam vise od njega, s copy pastom mi je napisao krivu terapiju (od druge zene) ali sam tu odmah reagirala, on bi da ja lezim doma 3 tjedna, a ja mislim da to nema veze s vezom jer sam vec 5x lezala doma sva 3 tjedna, nekada vise a nekada manje prikovana za krevet, ali ovaj put sam vec u akciji, vrijeme je lijepo, salabajzam, pomalo radim i vrijeme ide.

Iskreno se nadam da ce bebice ovaj puta ostati sa mnom i da cu uskoro podijeliti s vama i tu radosnu vijest. A ako tome nece biti tako, opet cemo u akciju i opet cemo se nadati. Jer mjesta za crnilo u mom zivotu nema!  :Wink: 

Drze se cure!  :Bye:

----------


## mia

> Eto ,drago mi je da ipak nije tako loše,,,,i pošto je mia bila prošli tjedan,vjerujem da je tako kako ona kaže...i želim baš pozitivno misliti.....Mia jel istina da doktor Mardešić nije tamo ponekad,i da prepusti posao dr kolegama...punkcija,Et...itd


Da, istina je da doc. Mardesic nije cijelo vrijeme u Pronatalu. Do sada sam upoznala i dr. Lazarevsku (koja je otisla), dr. Davida (Ceh, ne znam prezime), sada dr. Robert (Ceh, ne znam prezime). Svi osim Robert su mi "sjeli" full. Robert mi je bio tako-tako. Osmjeh je tu, topal je, ali micek - ne mozes se zezati i napisati krivu terapiju. A do nesporazuma je doslo zato sto otpusno pismo pise na hrvatskom koji i ne zna pa radi copy paste. No u tom slucaju je vazno da pazite da vam hormonalna terapija mora biti minimalno ISTA kao sto je bila prije postupka sto znaci da minimalno morate imati istu dozu Estrofema i Utrogestana, a da vam mogu dodati neki lijek ako smatraju da je to potrebno (npr. Prednizon). 
Naravno da je taj dio vazan, ali vas uvijek pitaju na kraju da li je sve jasno pa odmah pitas ako treba i 5x sto dalje trebas napraviti. A tu je i Danica koja vec i sama zna koje su uobicajene doze hormona nakon transfera.

I vazno je da se nakon transfera ne kupate u vrucoj vodi u kadi (samo kratka tusiranja), nema saune, barem 7 dana nema sexa, nema dizanja teskih stvari (vise od 2 kg), nema saginjanja, usisavanja....znaci samo pedikura, manikura, frizer, kavica, setnjica i sl.... :Wink: ))

----------


## gričanka

> Eto kad ste me povukle za jezik (a bilo je jakkoooooo tesko ) objavljujem da sam cekalica bete i da je 16.3. dan D!!!


... ma genijalno! S posebnim uživanjem sam pročitala tvoj post i hvala što si sve podijelila s nama.
Draga, želim ti ß do neba!!!  :Heart:

----------


## zvijezdica 2

Dobra si mia.... :Smile:  Držim ti fige onda da ti uspije....i da dođete do svoje bebice.....lijepo je čuti kad je netko toliko optimističan...tako i treba-....,.Meni jedino koliko čitam malo smeta što doktora Mardesica nema baš često ...htjela bi da on sudjeluje više u svemu tome...ali dobro....nadam se i da ostali znaju svoj posao raditi kako treba.....I to se nebi trebalo događati da griješe s takvim stvarima kao što je terapija...ili nedaj Bože nešto gore....Ali uvijek moraš dodatno paziti i sama...to tako ide...i dobro da si skužila i reagirala....Ja idem na oplodnju donirom...jel suprug ima azoospermiju....Neznam jel kakvu terapiju i ja budem morala koristiti poslije ET....a sve i da mi da nešto krivo...nebudem znala jel mi je ovo prvi IVF

----------


## Rina

Zvijezdice 2, poslala sam ti PP

----------


## little ivy

mia sretno do neba  :Smile: 

hvala na podjeljenim iskustvima....ja još prikupljam informacije i spremam se za pohod na Prag,jutros smo pisali danici za narucivanje,išli bi tek u 5om mj zbog obaveza,mm ide na tesu....i dalje sve u Božje ruke  :Wink:

----------


## zvijezdica 2

Da,i meni je drago na podjeljenim iskustvima,,,,i samo se javljajte što više...nekako slabo to ide....Svakome neko iskustvo dobro dođe...a i lakše nam je kad znamo unaprijed neke stvari.....SUPER STE SVE.....PUSEeeee

----------


## kika84

Hej cure drage! Što smo se danas raspisale ; krasno! Ja sam danas u komi ; bila sam na dogovoru u petrovoj da mi tu kod nas daju stimulacije  pošto i mi idemo u Prag na donaciju spermići ali sam naišla na ogroman *ZID!! !* Zapravo odbila sam se od njega , doktor me doslovno ponizio i kao što si ja zamišljam . Nije mu se nimalo svidjelo što se spremamo u Prag a kamoli da mi oni daju stimulaciju. Inače meni i mm su to prve pripreme za mpo jer smo se nažalost do sad šest godina borili s njegovim karcinomom. Hvala Bogu sada je konačno dobro.

----------


## zvijezdica 2

Kika84,zato mm i ja nismo ni pokušavali ići kod nas na pripreme....nego u Maribor.....tamo nam je doktor sam preporučio Prag.....za dalje...I nama su ovo prve pripreme za IVF....MM je imao tumor...zbog toga ima azoospermiju...pa  idemo na oplodnju donorom u Prag......I jedva čekamo da odemo ..... :Smile:

----------


## gričanka

> ...*ZID!! !* Zapravo odbila sam se od njega , doktor me doslovno ponizio i kao što si ja zamišljam . Nije mu se nimalo svidjelo što se spremamo u Prag a kamoli da mi oni daju stimulaciju. ....


 :Shock: 
Nemam komentara! Pregrozno! Tim više što se u Hr još ne provode postupci s doniranim stanicama (iako su zakonom omogućeni) zbog radi objektivno tehničkih okolnosti (baza donora, banke spolnih stanica, registri, ... itd) ...
A da pokušaš u nekoj drugoj ustanovi?

----------


## anđeo sa neba

Kika84 stvarno nemam više riječi na postupke pojedinih doktora, ali ima i izuzetaka. Mi isto idemo u Prag. Stimulaciju i sve pripreme mi radi doktor na Vuk Vrhovcu koji je bez riječi prihvatio, čak i pohvalio moju inicijativu za Prag. Javi se na pp ako nešto trebaš! Uglavnom sredinom 2. mjeseca sam bila na VV i u postupak u Prag idemo u 4. mjesecu. Dakle, nema čekanja!!!!

----------


## dir

Radila sam IVF (tj. ICSI) u Pronatalu pocetkom decembra 2009. godine - kratki protokol. Htela bih ponovo da pokusam. Koliko minimum vremena treba da prodje do ponovnog pokusaja?

----------


## fatamorgana

> Radila sam IVF (tj. ICSI) u Pronatalu pocetkom decembra 2009. godine - kratki protokol. Htela bih ponovo da pokusam. Koliko minimum vremena treba da prodje do ponovnog pokusaja?


općenito, 6 mjeseci, ali sve to je individualno. Zavisi koliko imaš godina i kako ti se organizam oporavlja/oporavio od prethodne stimulacije

----------


## Cvjetic m

Cure,
kakva ste iskustva imali s Cetrotide i da li ste prvu inekciju primili pod stručnim nadzorom (doktora)?

Sretno svima

----------


## fatamorgana

> Cure,
> kakva ste iskustva imali s Cetrotide i da li ste prvu inekciju primili pod stručnim nadzorom (doktora)?
> 
> Sretno svima


Cetrotide se daje na sličan način kao i Gonal F. Ja ga sama sebi dajem. Izmučkam prema uputstvu za uporabu i piknem se bez problema.

----------


## Cvjetic m

Fatamorgana,
hvala na brzom odgovoru  :Smile:  
Gledala sam na Internetu na  www.fertilitylifelines.com kako se administrira Cetrodite i fakat vrlo sliči na Gonal F. Super stranica sa uputama (slike i video) za sve one koje planiraju same sebi davati inekcije

----------


## tuzna

ok,evo novog cjenika,dobila jutros mailom od Danice:

*Donacija jane stanice                                                                                                  4.500 EUR
*(Uključuje eventualni ICSI i kryokonzervaciju
preostalih embrija. Donatorka se bira prema zahtjevima
primatelja. UTZ (ultrazvuk), praćenje levela hormona
i medikamenti nisu uključeni.)

*Standardni IVF ciklus                                                                                                 1.500 EUR
*(Medikamenti i kryokonzervacija preostalih embija nisu
uključeni, monitoring (ultrazvuk i nivo hormona)
nije uključen)

Kompletni IVF ciklus                                                                                                    2.200 EUR
(kompletni monitoring uključen, medikamenti nisu uključeni)

Transfer doniranih embrija                                                                                          1.450 EUR

Kryokonzervacija                                                                                                            220 EUR
(sperme, embrija, jajnih stanica)

Transfer zamrznutih embrija                                                                                           450 EUR
(koristeći Transfercatether-Echotip)

*MESA/TESE                                                                                                                      1000 EUR*
(anestezija uključena)

Histerosokpija (bez anestezije)                                                                             200 EUR
Histeroskopija (sa anestezijom)                                                                                        300 EUR

ICSI                                                                                                                                  300 EUR
(do 10 oocyta, svako dodatno 20 EUR/USD)

Asistirani hatching                                                                                                            250 EUR
Inseminacija                                                                                                                      200 EUR
FISH (Spermiji)                                                                                                                  800 EUR
Donacija sperme                                                                                                               200 EUR
Redukcija                                                                                                                          320 EUR
Medikamenti prema indikaciji                                                                                               800-1.500 EUR

Trensfer blastocista
(Produžena kultivacija)                                                                                                       300 EUR
(korištenje Transfercatether-Eshotipa uključeno,
IVF ciklus nije uključen)

PGD pomoću FISH metode, biopsija                                                                                2.000 EUR
i laboratorijski postupci, produžena kultivacija
(ISCI nije uključen, punkcija i anestezija i
Transfer embrija nisu uključeni)

Cijene (EUR→USD) bit će automatski izračunate prema tečajnoj listi

boldirala sam ono sto znam da je poskupilo,nemama vremena ostalo uporedivati.
cura koja je meni skrenula paznju da je poskupilo je na drugom forumu,isla na FET(inace,ranije donacija js) i pitala,sasvim slucajno,rekli joj tad *19.02.,kad je tamo bila,*da je donacija js,sa 3800e,poskupila na 4500e.Tad se vec znalo!!!!
eh,sad,zapitajte se zasto niko nikad nama nije pomenuo,bilo kojoj od cura koja je u pripremi postupka tamo,recimo u pola stimulacije sad,ili pred samu punkciju,
da,ima i takvih,cura koje su za koji dan na punkciji,a ne znaju da je poskupilo 400e(samo IVF postupak)!
to nije mala svota novca!

dovoljno korektno je bilo da je danica,koja se svaki dan cuje sa tim curama,spomenula da je cjenovnik promijenjen i da znaju koliko vise para moraju da imaju.

----------


## talia7

tuzna, hvala za info o novi cijenama  :Sad:  
Ja sam valjda krenula u postupak, ali kao da do sada nisam bila u cetiri IVF-a, potpuno sam zbunjena i sluđenaaaaaaaaa. Jedva sam uspjela naći ginekologicu u Beogradu da me odradi UVZ i folikulometriju i krajem februara sam dobila protokol od dr. Mardešića i nisam sigurna da mi je sve jasno, pa ću biti precizna sa danima ciklusa i moooooooooliiiiiiiiiim pomoć u tumačenju. Ovo je copy paste maila koji mi je dr. poslao mailom. Ja sam krenula s suprefact sprejom 22. feb jer sam trebala dobiti 28. feb, ali sam dobila dva dana ranije. Sta mene muci da li sad 16-og dana ciklusa ovog krecem s Menopurom ????? i kad je onda punkcija... 
potpuno sam luda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Vjerujem da netko na forumu ima iskustava s ovim tipom "dugog" protokola?! Tuzna je cini mi se imala nesto slicno?! hvala vam do neba i zanima me da kad je najbolje zvati Danicu i da li je moguće telefonski dobiti dokotora, ima li neka shema zvanja, koji dio dana je najbolji za uhvatiti ih?

I ja bih predložio stimulaciju "dugim" protokolom, i  to: 7 dana prije očekivane menstruacije početi sa sprejom  Suprefact posle 16 dana uzimanja spreja mora se uraditi kontrola  ultrazvukom, da-li je već došlo do downregulacije ako da, onda se mora nastaviti sa Suprefactom i početi  stimulirati se Menopurom i to: prva tri dana 4 amp.s.c. a onda dalje 3 amp.s.c.  svaki dan kontrolu ultrazvukom uraditi 8. dan  stimulacije

----------


## tuzna

"POSLIJE 16 dana uzimanja spreja..."-dakle, 16 dana od 1 dana uzimanja suprefacta ides na uzv. ako bude ook sa downregulacijom(dakle,da jajnici nemaju folikularne aktivnosti, tanak endo),ja bih na tvom mjestu to javila njima mailom odmah,cim odradim uzv, pozivajuci se na protokol koji ti je dao, i  mislim da taj dan trebas primiti prve injekcije menopura. tako je bar meni bilo.
ujutro sam odradila uzv,poslije podne primila prvu injekciju.

za svaki slucaj,planiraj rano ujutro uzv,pa odmah mail njemu(ja sam taj dan kad sam odradila uzv, trebala javiti danici,veze nisu bile ok,nisam ju mogla nazvati,poslala sam onda mail mardesicu,nije odgovarao do 21h navece,a ja u meduvremenu sebi piknula prvu injekciju,nisam mogla cekati da mi neko potvrdi).

sretno

----------


## talia7

hvala ti draga  :Smile:  tako sam i ja nekako shvatila, ali mi je skroz nepoznata ta kombinacija stimulacije da se kreće s Menopurom 12 dan ciklusa!? Znači totalno mi je nepoznata ova kombinacija!

----------


## tuzna

da,i meni nije bilo najjasnije da to ide tako.mislila sam da su to oni nesto pogrijesili....samo se opusti i uzivaj!
sretno da bude dobitni.

----------


## mare41

talia, probaj još točno provjeriti 1. dan stimulacije, po zadanom, ako sam dobro brojala-1. dan menopura bi ti bio 9.dan ciklusa, a ne 12., mislim da moraš uračunat to da ti je M došla 2 dana prije, mislim da bi bilo pametno da provjeriš

----------


## talia7

meni je opet nekako puno srce, kad skužim koliko divnih žena je na ovom forumu i koliko je iskrene i nesebične pomoći.... tek sad vidim koliko mi je nedostajao ovaj tako dobar osjećaj  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

talia, velika  :Kiss:

----------


## dir

> općenito, 6 mjeseci, ali sve to je individualno. Zavisi koliko imaš godina i kako ti se organizam oporavlja/oporavio od prethodne stimulacije


Hvala Fatamorgana. Punim sledece nedelje 44. Pokusacu jos jednom ove godine u junu (to je plan) i to bi bilo to, pa kako bude. Nadam se uspehu, naravno. Imala sam do sada dve menstruacije posle poslednjeg ICSIja u decembru. Prva OK, a druga bogami 12 dana (prvi put u zivotu). Cekam sledecu u martu, pa idem ovde u Beogradu kod ginekologa na redovan pregled. Oslabila 5 kg (BMI sad 23). Zakazacu ovih dana kod Mardesica novi ICSI u junu. (prosli put me je on pregledao pre zakazivanja ICSIja, ali mi nije on radio, nego neki Ceh. Mardesic je odredio protokol. Danica je uvek bila tu za sve informacije; ona je tu kao neka dobra vila). Sto se tice  teme smestaja, mene je pocetkom decembra smestaj u Pronatall Inn kostao 60 ili 70 Eur za prvo vece, a 50 ili 60 Eur za svako vece posle toga (bila sam tamo 4 dana od punkcije folikula do ET). Ne znam da li su u medjuvremenu promenili cene.

----------


## jo1974

drage moje rodice ja sam ovdje padobraac sletila sam sa vv mene zanima jedna informacija ,
Možete li mi koja od vas reči koliko košta jedan ivf od a do ž,zadnja stimulacija mi je bila na menopure i reagram odlično,inače mi smo idiopati ,sve u redu ali ne dolazi do trudnoče ,zanima ma me makar okvirna cijena jednog postupka ,eto hvala i sretno svima

----------


## mare41

jo, evo kopiram gornji post od tuzne:
*Standardni IVF ciklus                                                                                                 1.500 EUR
*(Medikamenti i kryokonzervacija preostalih embija nisu
uključeni, monitoring (ultrazvuk i nivo hormona)
nije uključen)

Kompletni IVF ciklus 2.200 EUR
(kompletni monitoring uključen, medikamenti nisu uključeni)


Kryokonzervacija 220 EUR
(sperme, embrija, jajnih stanica)

Transfer zamrznutih embrija                                                                                           450 EUR
(koristeći Transfercatether-Echotip)

----------


## fatamorgana

> Hvala Fatamorgana. Punim sledece nedelje 44. Pokusacu jos jednom ove godine u junu (to je plan) i to bi bilo to, pa kako bude. Nadam se uspehu, naravno. Imala sam do sada dve menstruacije posle poslednjeg ICSIja u decembru. Prva OK, a druga bogami 12 dana (prvi put u zivotu). Cekam sledecu u martu, pa idem ovde u Beogradu kod ginekologa na redovan pregled. Oslabila 5 kg (BMI sad 23). Zakazacu ovih dana kod Mardesica novi ICSI u junu. (prosli put me je on pregledao pre zakazivanja ICSIja, ali mi nije on radio, nego neki Ceh. Mardesic je odredio protokol. Danica je uvek bila tu za sve informacije; ona je tu kao neka dobra vila). Sto se tice teme smestaja, mene je pocetkom decembra smestaj u Pronatall Inn kostao 60 ili 70 Eur za prvo vece, a 50 ili 60 Eur za svako vece posle toga (bila sam tamo 4 dana od punkcije folikula do ET). Ne znam da li su u medjuvremenu promenili cene.


 
Draga Dir, mislim da za tebe ne vrijedi ovo 6 mjeseci zbog godina. Naravno sve ovisi od nalaza koje završiš. Reći ću ti jednu stvar, da li čula za kliniku Reprofit? Mojoj prijateljici je dr. Radončić preporučio Reprofit. Cijene su povoljnije nego sada u Pronatalu koliko sam ja uspjela da vidim iz ovoga što cure pišu. Probaj ih kontaktirati.

----------


## fatamorgana

> Draga Dir, mislim da za tebe ne vrijedi ovo 6 mjeseci zbog godina. Naravno sve ovisi od nalaza koje završiš. Reći ću ti jednu stvar, da li čula za kliniku Reprofit? Mojoj prijateljici je dr. Radončić preporučio Reprofit. Cijene su povoljnije nego sada u Pronatalu koliko sam ja uspjela da vidim iz ovoga što cure pišu. Probaj ih kontaktirati.


Zaboravih reći da se radi o klinici u Brnu i malo sam istraživala i vidjela sam da su žene iz Srbije koje su išle tamo jako zadovoljne.

----------


## mare41

Drage cure, da li je već neko bio u klinici PragFertility? Kakvi su utisci?

----------


## tuzna

> drage moje rodice ja sam ovdje padobraac sletila sam sa vv mene zanima jedna informacija ,
> Možete li mi koja od vas reči koliko košta jedan ivf od a do ž,zadnja stimulacija mi je bila na menopure i reagram odlično,inače mi smo idiopati ,sve u redu ali ne dolazi do trudnoče ,zanima ma me makar okvirna cijena jednog postupka ,eto hvala i sretno svima


dakle,IVF 1500e +  80e neki nalazi pred punkciju +  220 e zamrzavanje(ako sta bude za zamrznuti) + lijekovi oko 1000e(to je vec individualno)  +  smjestaj i put 
cca oko 3000e!

----------


## mia

> ok,evo novog cjenika,dobila jutros mailom od Danice:
> 
> *Donacija jane stanice 4.500 EUR
> *(Uključuje eventualni ICSI i kryokonzervaciju
> preostalih embrija. Donatorka se bira prema zahtjevima
> primatelja. UTZ (ultrazvuk), praćenje levela hormona
> i medikamenti nisu uključeni.)
> 
> boldirala sam ono sto znam da je poskupilo,nemama vremena ostalo uporedivati.
> ...


onda sam ja imala "popust" kao dugogodisnji pacijent i platila po starom 3.800 E?!
preporucam da svakako provjerite s danicom svoj "slucaj" prije odlaska u prag, jer sam ja  prosli tjedan donaciju js platila 3.800 (i nisam bila jedina s tom cijenom; vidjela sam popis s imenima, cijenama i vrstom postupka na recepciji).

----------


## tuzna

Znali su su vec 19.02,kad je ta cura bila da ce poskupiti i koliko ce poskupiti.
cjenovnik je od 01.03.2010 . godine na snazi.

Mia,ja sam dobila mail od danice sa cijenama,jer smo planirali FET,pa sam pitala da li je bilo prmjena cijene, a ta cura koja je bila na FET-u 19.02. mi na moje pominjanje  kako su hoteli poskupili,odgovarila  kako je poskupila i donacija js!

licno znam primjer cure koja je dogovorila sa Pronatalom sve, sad je trenutno na stimulaciji, ovaj koji dan ce primiti stop injekciju, i koja je u ponedjeljak sa mnom bila na UZV-u ,i ja joj spomenem kako sam cula da je poskupilo i cura  taj dan(javljajuci velicinu folikula,a ide na  ICSI) pitala danicu telefonom je li poskupilo,danica rekla da jeste ,od 01.03.
ta cura,koja se potpuno finansijski organizirala po cijenama kako su joj rekli,sad se dvoumi da ide u drugu kliniku, jer jednostavno nema tih 500e,koliko ce ju ukupno sad ,po novim cijenama, kostati postupak.

----------


## tuzna

> , jer jednostavno nema tih 500e,koliko ce ju ukupno sad ,po novim cijenama, kostati postupak.


mislila sam,koliko ce ju kostati vise po novim cijenama

----------


## mia

> Znali su su vec 19.02,kad je ta cura bila da ce poskupiti i koliko ce poskupiti.
> cjenovnik je od 01.03.2010 . godine na snazi.
> 
> ta cura,koja se potpuno finansijski organizirala po cijenama kako su joj rekli,sad se dvoumi da ide u drugu kliniku, jer jednostavno nema tih 500e,koliko ce ju ukupno sad ,po novim cijenama, kostati postupak.


onda sam imala srecu, a da toga nisam niti bila svjesna....

zao mi je sto se to dogadja. 500 E je veliko poskupljenje i u sveopcim troskovima koje imamo vezano za postupak nije ih lako skupiti:/

----------


## tuzna

da,nisi znala koliko si sretna,dobro si to rekla.
tebi bi samo donacija bila skuplja 700e.
posebno me naljutilo to sto je ,recimo,donacija poskupila 700e! pa,sta je to moglo toliko biti skuplje,da bi se odrazilo na ovoliko povecanje cijena?!
posebna je prica sto niko nije ni pojma imao.namjerno sute i nikom od pacijenata koji su bili,niti onima koji se *pripremaju za tamo*,nisu pomenuli poskupljenja.

----------


## mare41

Cure, ja se upravo zbog tih poskupljenja raspitujem za Prag fertility, al izgleda da još niko nije bio tamo.

----------


## jo1974

> dakle,IVF 1500e + 80e neki nalazi pred punkciju + 220 e zamrzavanje(ako sta bude za zamrznuti) + lijekovi oko 1000e(to je vec individualno) + smjestaj i put 
> cca oko 3000e!


tužna srce si baš ti hvala a mare tebi također sad mogu se baciti na neki kredit  :Smile:

----------


## Reni76

Jel netko zna nešto više o klinici u Brnu?

----------


## Reni76

i još jedno pitanje
koliko se plati ako se ništa ne ispunktira jer ja nikada nisam imala jajnu stanicu
 tj. nikada nisam ni došla do transfera

----------


## gričanka

> ...posebna je prica sto niko nije ni pojma imao.namjerno sute i nikom od pacijenata koji su bili,niti onima koji se *pripremaju za tamo*,nisu pomenuli poskupljenja.


... i to zaista nije OK! Baš me zanima , pošto očekujem datum za postupak, da li će mi mailati bilo kakvu info o poskupljenju! Mislila sam da se poskupljenje ne odnosi na one koji već imaju dogovoren postupak ( primila sam iz dr-ove ruke stari cjenik-novi mi nitko nije poslao ), ali prema opisu primjera koji tužna navodi, hmm  :Confused: 
I ako se ponese dio love za rezervu, opet 700 € nije baš malo...više od mjesečne plaće....
*Tužna*, hvala na informaciji!

----------


## gričanka

*Reni76  ...* postupak se plaća koliko je to cjenikom određeno bez obzira na rezultat...ishod se ne može predvidjeti.

----------


## mare41

Gričanka, ni ja nisam došla dosad do transfera i vjeruj da kad se ne nađu punkcijom j.s ne plaća se postupak nego samo punkcija, što nije velika stavka. Ja se nadam da će reni ovaj put doći do j.s., sretno.

----------


## zvijezdica 2

Cure,Tužna je ima pravo,cijene su poskupjele,što je stavila TUŽNA na prethodnoj stranici,su sadašnje,danas sam poslala Danici mail,pa mi je poslala taj cjenik....Strava.....400 e za postupak više,nije mala stvar.....dosta je to.....ali šta je tu je,sad sam već u postupku ,i nemogu birat....samo se mogu nadat da će završit sretno,tj pozitivno,pa da nemoram opet tamo... :Smile:

----------


## pretorija

[QUOTE=Reni76;1560025]Jel netko zna nešto više o klinici u Brnu?[/QUOT

 Ima vise klinika u brno koje rade ivf i donacije u oba slucaja 

1.Reprofit ivf-brno mislim da je najjeftiniji al se dugo ceka za donaciju js za spermu neznam
2.Repromeda  ivf mislim da je malo skuplja al se ne ceka
3.Fertimed ivf klinik
4.Sanatorium Helios -brno
Nadam se da ces nac odgovarajucu kliniku
Web stranice su na na par jezika engleski,njemacki francuski i vecinom imaju cijene
U jos nekim evropskim zemljama je dozvoljena donacija
Grcka i Spanija  Portugal jako popularne za engleskinje te Kipar i Turska
i  Ukraina i Rusija.

----------


## kika84

:Rolling Eyes: 


> Kika84 stvarno nemam više riječi na postupke pojedinih doktora, ali ima i izuzetaka. Mi isto idemo u Prag. Stimulaciju i sve pripreme mi radi doktor na Vuk Vrhovcu koji je bez riječi prihvatio, čak i pohvalio moju inicijativu za Prag. Javi se na pp ako nešto trebaš! Uglavnom sredinom 2. mjeseca sam bila na VV i u postupak u Prag idemo u 4. mjesecu. Dakle, nema čekanja!!!!


*anđeo sa neba ;*hvala na savjetu za vv!(nemogu se javiti na pp jer sam novi član pa nemogu koristiti tu opciju) Čula sam se s njima i čekam 1dc da ih mogu nazvati i naručiti se za pregled , samo se još nisam odlučila za kojeg doktora.  :Rolling Eyes:  ja i mm smo se isto odlučili da idemo kod dr.Lazarovske jer su nas ovi iz pronatala *jako* naljutili s tim dizanjom cijena (očito im je slava zbog našeg glupog zakona udarila u glavu! :Evil or Very Mad: ).

----------


## tuzna

> ... i to zaista nije OK! Baš me zanima , pošto očekujem datum za postupak, da li će mi mailati bilo kakvu info o poskupljenju! Mislila sam da se poskupljenje ne odnosi na one koji već imaju dogovoren postupak ( primila sam iz dr-ove ruke stari cjenik-novi mi nitko nije poslao ), ali prema opisu primjera koji tužna navodi, hmm 
> I ako se ponese dio love za rezervu, opet 700 € nije baš malo...više od mjesečne plaće....
> *Tužna*, hvala na informaciji!


vidis,gricanka,sad vec cure znaju za poskupljenja i same traze cjenovnike od njih.
kazem vam,cura koja je sa mnom bila,nakon sto sam pomenula poskupljenje donacije js,zvala danicu,ona cak izvrdavala,kao ne zna  koliko je poskupilo,i onda kad je cura rekla da od toga zavisi njen dolazak( zamislite scene:cura javlja velicinu folikula u ponedjeljak, u srijedu planiraju stop injekciju i sasvim slucajno cuje za poskupljenja, i danas je vec u nekoj drugoj klinici.ja joj kapu skidam sto iz principa nije htjela u prag!)i tek onda danica joj salje mail sa novim cijenama. *a, 19.02 pouzdano znam  da su znali za poskupljenja,i koliko ce sta poskupiti, samo cjenovnik nije bio vazeci do 01.03.*

kazem, nije zabranjeno poskupiti,to niko ne moze zabraniti,naravno,zele ljudi iskoristiti nasu nevolju i glupost sto navalimo svi jedni za drugima, ali *je korektno bilo da danica javi bar onima u postupku,koje to kaci,da ce platiti vise.*
ljudi bila sam tamo,mia moze pricati o napretku,ali ja nisam znala sta zena hoce od mene 5 min, mase rukama,izgovara rijeci koje nikad nisam cula,da bi na kraju zeljela moje nalaze. komunikacija----0 bodova definitivno!
takode sve mi znamo koliko je 100e bitno,pogotovo kad si od kuce 1200km udaljen,kao mi iz BiH,kad sii skupljao pare godinu dana za postupak, ili digao kredit da bi *pokusa*o ostvariti svoj san,kad si se potpuno finansijski organizirao po vazecem cjenovniku,ili *po onom sto mislis da je vazece* i krenes konacno u postupak,kaci te stari cjenovnik,provjerila,pitala,poslala danica mail sa cjenovnikom(koji je tad bio vazeci) i onda nakon mjesec dana ,dolazis na pult da iskesiras krvavo skupljene novce i onda ti neko saopsti da je od prije 3 dana novi cjenovnik,ni manje ni vise 500e skuplje!!!!!!

pa,to je da covjek nervni slom dozivi. trazi bankomat,a sta ako nema na kartici para?! ma,briga,naravno,nekog Mardesica ili neku Danicu sto ti nemas pare,sto ce te jos i Western Union oderati ako i imas nekog ko je voljan da ti posudi 500e(rijetki su oni koji imaju da posude uopce) , kad sve to odradis ,vratis se doma, u 70% slucajeva jos ce biti negativna beta i sta onda: vracas kredit 2 godine, vracas dug od 500e prijatelju sto ti je poslao kad je  zafalilo tamo, psihicki prezivljavas negativnu betu i sto je najbolnije: prezivljavas naredne 2 godine bez postupka jer vracas kredit!

ma,znate sta? ljuta sam i  razocarana nesaosjecajnoscu ljudi koji se time bave....nikako mi nije jasno sta moze toliko biti skuplje da bi postupak poskupio 400e? 
uh,.....da nije FET kod mene,ne bi me Pronatal,ni Danica,ni Kult,ni Streda(mardesica svakako rijetki i vide,ja tu priliku nisam dobila) nikad vise vidjeli!

----------


## tuzna

i,da, kad je vec isto para,ja bih isla kod Lazarovske. bar je nova,nema guzve,moze ti se posvetit. u Pronatalu je kao na traci! 
ne bi me iznenadilo da i citaju ovaj forum i komentare,kao sto to radi Mirna iz klinike dr.Lazarovske. 
da,cita zato sto joj se cita,sto ima vremena? neeeeee,cita zato sto zna psihu ljudi,kad odavde pridobije prvu,koja uspije i kaze da je zadovoljna tretmanom, jedna za drugom krecemo za njom(pa,u kakvoj je sumetini Pronatal,i kako je mala ta klinika,da ga nekad neko sa ovog foruma nije nasao i uspio,nikad niti jedna od nas ne bi saznala za njega!),zna i Mirna i dr.Lazarovska da cemo krenuti jedna za drugom kod njih! a,onda ,nakon  nekog vremena,kad pridobiju pacijente,kao sto to Pronatal vec radi, dignu cijene, nemaju vremena za razgovor,savjet,nista osim ono najnuznije.
Danica je kao fina kad tamo dodes,ne mogu grijesit dusu,ali je znala kad ju nazoves da pitas ,recimo,za termin za konsultacije,kao sto se meni desilo,vrlo drsko i bezobrazno pitati ko sti ,sta si,sta hoces,kakv termin? zena ne zna gdje se nalazi!!!!

mnoge od nas znaju ,iskusile su na vlastitoj kozi neljubaznost gospode Vignjevic.
sto jest,jest,zena je pretrpana ,ali za to nismo krive mi,nego njen poslodavac(koliko znam,urolog i Mardeisc fifti fifti drze kliniku) koji nece da zaposli nekog ko ce njoj pomoci.

----------


## Jelena

Cure, oprostite što upadam u vašu raspravu, molim Vas samo da tko misli da pripada na ovu listu da se dopiše  :Heart: 

Želim vam svima sreću u postupcima, a jedan veliki  :Kiss:  Reni76

----------


## gupi51

Cure i mi se polako pripremamo za Prag ili Beč, važemo, gledamo. Pratila sam ovaj topić, ali se nisam javljala jer do sad nisam imala konkretnih pitanja ni odgovora. Vidim da je netko spomenuo kliniku *Reprofit*, mi smo dosta čitali o toj klinici na jednom engleskom forumu, cure iz engleske tamo idu masovno i hvale ju. Sad mi nema dragog, kad dođe ću ga uhvatiti da mi nađe link na taj forum (to je on iskopao) pa ću vam staviti ovdje.

----------


## gričanka

Evo Gupi, to bi bilo to:
http://www.reprofit.cz/page.php?id=90&rodic=71&lang=en

I ja sam vrlo razočarana s događanjima u Pronatalu, a u vezi promjene cijena.
Sad kad smo već potrošili 6 mjeseci čekanja od prvog kontakta,( a još trebamo čekati), orijentacija na neku drugu kliniku znači opet toliko čekanja, ili čak možda i više,  :Sad:  :Mad:  i to mi je teže prihvatiti nego povećanje cijene koje je usput. zaista značajno.

----------


## pretorija

Isplati se malo vise procackat po netu i vidit iskustva po drugim ivf centrima u Ceskoj ih ima vise od 20 samo u Pragu i Brno i jos par po manjim gradovima 
uglavnom nema cekanja za standardni ivf i donaciju sperme.U Reprofitu se ceka za js najvise zbog navale engleskinja i parova iz zapadne europe jer je kod njih puno skuplje.
Na forumu www.fertilityfriends.uk ima jako puno informacija po klinikama i po drzavama tako tamo morete nac sve sta vas zanima.
Pisem vam iz vlastitog iskustva da sam znala sve sta sada zmam gdje sve mogu poc i koliko gdje kosta nebi nikad otisla u bolnicu u koju sam otisla ni za trecinu onoga sta sam im platila
ali eto svako iskustvo se placa.Nadam se da ce neke od cura se odlucit za klinike u Brno jer imaju dobre rezultate na ovom engleskom forumu,
tako da ovi u Pronatalu vide da nisu jedini.Mislim da je Brno cak i blize nego Prag i smjestaj jeftiniji.
i na ovom Srbijanskom forumu www.doktor.co.yuforum na temi ginekologija i pod temi smanjena rezerva jajni stanica ima puno info za Cesku.

----------


## mare41

a ja sam se raspitivala za Prag fertility centar, nema čekanja za postupak, a cijene su one koej je gdja Mirna navodila, i bilo mi je jako drago čuti da je embriolog došao s njima iz Pronatala, a prije je toga radio u Brnu, dugogodišnje iskustvo, to mi je važan podatak jer je lab u IVF-u jako bitan.

----------


## AB7

Curke jučer sam zvala Danicu i radi informacije sve koje imaju zamrznute embrije cijena je ostala ista 450 eura.

----------


## Reni76

Vidim da su se neke od vas počele baviti istraživanjem klinika u Pragu, pa bi bilo dobro 
kada bi stavili imena klinika i barem linkove, a i ako znate nešto o tim klinikama
 (cijenu, čekanje, uspješnost, osobna iskustva nekih parova)

I ja sam se htjela naručiti u Pronatal, ali rekli su mi da moram čekati par mjeseci da mi jave termin,
ali ako nešto toliko plaćam ne želim čekati tako dugo. A i kada sam vidjela koliko su poskupili, odustala sam. 

Zato sam zaintereseirana i za druge klinike u Pragu (jer mi treba j.s).





> Želim vam svima sreću u postupcima, a jedan veliki  Reni76


Draga moja Jelena, tek sam sada vidjela . Pusa

----------


## little ivy

reni jucer sam nesto njuškala i pronašla jednu kliniku eo web stranice čak im i cijene pišu,doduše u Brnu je : ) nista ne znam,ali eto....sad i ja trazim druge opcije,odgovor od Pronatala evo jos nisam dobila pa ko zna gdje cemo na kraju.
http://www.sanatoriumhelios.cz/index.php?lang=en

----------


## Reni76

> reni jucer sam nesto njuškala i pronašla jednu kliniku eo web stranice čak im i cijene pišu,doduše u Brnu je : ) nista ne znam,ali eto....sad i ja trazim druge opcije,odgovor od Pronatala evo jos nisam dobila pa ko zna gdje cemo na kraju.
> http://www.sanatoriumhelios.cz/index.php?lang=en


poslala sam im mail
dr. Machač mi se javio, nema čekanja, cijene iste kao u Pronatalu prije poskupljenja
kada bude bilo više inf. o klinikama, skupit ću ih sve na jednom mjestu

----------


## talia7

Sigruno negdje piše, ali vi cure koje ste bile u Pronatalu pliz, kad se plaća postupak, prije punkcije?? ili nakon trasfera?

----------


## leeloo77

Mi smo platili  nakon transfera i cijena nam je bila niža nego smo planirali jer nije bilo embrija za zaleđivanje,što će reći da naplate samo ono što i naprave

----------


## leeloo77

i kad smo već kod klinika-mi namjeravamo oko Uskrsa kod dr Lazarovske u Prague fertility clinic na ponovni IVF

----------


## mare41

Evo kopiram cijene za Prague Fertility Center sa str. 8:
MPO metoda	

DONACIJA JAJNE STANICE - transfer svježih embrija	
Donacija jajne stanice -  ET u istom ciklusu	3.800 Eur
Uključuje ICSI, eventualnu kryokonzervaciju preostalih embrija, kultivaciju do 3 dana	

DONACIJA JAJNE STANICE - putem kryokonzerviranih embrija      	
Donacija jajne stanice - ET nakon odmrzavanja dobivenih embrija	1.800 Eur
Prethodna kryokonzervacija sperme	200 Eur
Uključuje ICSI, zamrzavanje/odmrzavanje embrija, kultivaciju do 3 dana	

DONACIJA EMBRIJA - transfer svježih embrija	
Donacija jajne stanice  	3.800 Eur
Donacija sperme	400
Uključuje ICSI, eventualnu kryokonzervaciju preostalih embrija, kultivaciju do 3 dana	

DONACIJA EMBRIJA - putem kryokonzerviranih embrija            	
Donacija jajne stanice	1.800
Donacija sperme	400
Uključuje ICSI, zamrzavanje/odmrzavanje embrija, kultivaciju do 3 dana	

DONACIJA SPERME	400

Kryokonzervacija	
Kryokonzervacija embrija	200
Kryokonzervacija jajne stanice	400
Kryokonzervacija sperme	200
Transfer kryokonzerviranih embrija	600

IVF CIKLUS	1.600
ICSI -  do 10 jajnih stanica	400
svaka jajna stanica preko 10	30
PICSI - do 10 jajnih stanica	900
NOVO!!!                                                      svaka jajna stanica preko 10	80
Obavezne intervencije	
Anestezija	100
Spolno prenosive bolesti test (HIV1,2; HBV, HCV, BWR)	80

Medikamenti po indikaciji	800 – 1300 
Konzultacije	100

Opcijske MPO metode	
Kultura blastocista	300
Potpomognuta nidacija (gniježđenje)	300
PGD/PGS (spolno prenosive bolesti, translokacije i aneuplodije)	2.200 						

web stranica je još u izradi jer se prevodi na razlicite jezike, a s njima se može stupiti u kontakt preko gđe Mirne Turčinović na e mail: mirna.turcinovic@gmail.com; ona vrlo brzo i ljubazno odgovara na mail i nema čekanja za postupak.

----------


## tuzna

> Sigruno negdje piše, ali vi cure koje ste bile u Pronatalu pliz, kad se plaća postupak, prije punkcije?? ili nakon trasfera?


placas netom prije et-a,jer tad znaju sta su radili i da li ima sta za zamrznuti.

----------


## AB7

Tako mi smo isto tako plaćali jedino se inseminacija i Ket plaćaju odmah na recepciji kad se dođe.

----------


## zvijezdica 2

Curke,jel koja možda išla avionom iz Zg za Češku? ako je,zanima me koliko je povratna karta za jednu osobu,i kojom ste aviokompanijom putovali...?

----------


## Rina

Cure molim pomoć!
Kako od zadnjeg AIH prije tri tjedna  nije bilo ništa, odlučili smo opet  ići u PFC ali sada  na IVF sa ICSI. Vidim na cjeniku da IVF košta oko 1600, a ICSI 400 eura, a zamrzavanje  ev. ostalih embrija još 200 eura, a dodatni medikamenti 800-1300 eura. 
E, sad mene interesira ako se ja pripremam u Hrvatskoj  za IVF, a u Pragu radim  punkciju i transfere, koliko onda to košta, i kakvi su to lijekovi nakon punkcije za 1300 eura???
Da, može li mi netko reći kada se radi tranfer embrija, jer sam vidjela da je moguć u fazi blastocista, a kultivacija blastocista opet košta 300 eura!? Da li to znači da se radi tranfer i prije faze blastocista?
Cjenik je jedno. ali molim info iz iskustva!!!

----------


## fatamorgana

> Cure molim pomoć!
> Kako od zadnjeg AIH prije tri tjedna  nije bilo ništa, odlučili smo opet  ići u PFC ali sada  na IVF sa ICSI. Vidim na cjeniku da IVF košta oko 1600, a ICSI 400 eura, a zamrzavanje  ev. ostalih embrija još 200 eura, a dodatni medikamenti 800-1300 eura. 
> E, sad mene interesira ako se ja pripremam u Hrvatskoj  za IVF, a u Pragu radim  punkciju i transfere, koliko onda to košta, i kakvi su to lijekovi nakon punkcije za 1300 eura???
> Da, može li mi netko reći kada se radi tranfer embrija, jer sam vidjela da je moguć u fazi blastocista, a kultivacija blastocista opet košta 300 eura!? Da li to znači da se radi tranfer i prije faze blastocista?
> Cjenik je jedno. ali molim info iz iskustva!!!


mislim da si pogresno shvatila kada si rekla kakvi s to lijekovi poslije punkcije 1300 eur. Tebi trebaju lijekovi za stimulaciju i iste mozes nabaviti u Hrvatskoj i kompletan postupak pripreme odraditi u Hr. a tamo otici samo na punckiju i IVF-ICSI. Neke klinike rade po defaultu klultivaciju blastociste ako ima dovoljno embrija, aneke rade transfer embrija starih tri dana.

----------


## Rina

Hvala fatamorgana, ali opet mi nije jasno koliko je to onda novaca u Pragu od punkcije do transfera, barem u redu veličine!?

----------


## fatamorgana

Ukoliko ne zelis da se radi kultivacija blastocista bez obzira sto imas dosta embrija ne moras platiti 300 EUR-a. IVF je 1600Eura ICSI je jos dodatnih 400 eura ali samo do 10 oocita, za svaku preko placas po cjeniku. Pogledaj gore napisani cjenik. Malo ga izanaliziraj i procitaj sve postove sto su cure pisale bice ti mnogo jasnije. Jesi li isla na aih spermom donora ili tm-a?

----------


## Rina

> Ukoliko ne zelis da se radi kultivacija blastocista bez obzira sto imas dosta embrija ne moras platiti 300 EUR-a. IVF je 1600Eura ICSI je jos dodatnih 400 eura ali samo do 10 oocita, za svaku preko placas po cjeniku. Pogledaj gore napisani cjenik. Malo ga izanaliziraj i procitaj sve postove sto su cure pisale bice ti mnogo jasnije. Jesi li isla na aih spermom donora ili tm-a?


AIH sa donorskom. Hvala, na info, tako sam i mislila za cijene 1600+400+400 donor- okvirno oko 2500 eura.

----------


## zvijezdica 2

Dajte mi recite,ja sam iz HR...jel meni netreba nikakvo garantno pismo ili viza za tih 5-6 dana što ću biti u Pragu?

----------


## Rina

> Dajte mi recite,ja sam iz HR...jel meni netreba nikakvo garantno pismo ili viza za tih 5-6 dana što ću biti u Pragu?


Ne za nas iz Hrvatske ne treba.

----------


## mare41

rina, žao mi je što nije uspjelo, a ovo za blastice sam i ja htjela pitati, najbolje je kontaktirati gđu Mirnu i provjeriti, ali zar nije neobično da zamrzavaju 3. dan? znači, ako hoćemo blastice-to je 300 eura plus? a zna li neko što je nidacija? Rina, dobro ti je fatamorgana odgovorila za lijekove-to je okvirna cijena lijekova za stimulaciju koju kupuješ kod nas.

----------


## tuzna

ev,cure ja iz iskustva.dakle.placate lijekove koliko bude trebalo,to niko ne moze znat koliko ce kostati,prosjecno oko 1000e,i naravno ,to nikakve veze nema sa cijenom postupka.
kad dodete u pronatal,recimo,na punkciju,placate: IVF + ICSI (kome treba) + ono sto bude za zamrznuti(ako bude ista,a do 10 oocita,dobro je fata rekla) + sperma donora,ako je to sto vam treba + 80 e neki nalazi (sertologie,pise na mom racunu) koje ti rade kad i punkciju.
jos nekih 40-ak e za utrogestan i prednison,koji kupis poslije punkcije,ako nemas vec od ranije.
ako ste bili na konsultacijama, onda je - 100e od ukupne cifre.
kome salju garantno pismo(sad je to smao jos nama iz BiH) ,placas tamo 80e.mada,kad smo mi isli u oktobru na konsultacije,naplatili su nam u pronatalu 80e za gar pisma,viza je bila besplatna za lijecenje u ceskoj.
moja je prijateljica vadila vizu prije cca 20 dana, dobila od njih gar pismo, i sad je morala vizu platiti za dvoje 70 e, a posto se odlucila za drugu kliniku u ceskoj,ne znam da li bi jos i pronatalu platila 80e.(ovo ej za cure iz BiH,da znaju).

----------


## tuzna

e,i da,nisam vam javila da je u subotu bio FET.zamislite ko mi je bio dr na transfetu? Mardesic!  :Smile: 
dakle,u subotu dosli u pronatal,odradili razgovor od 10-ak min, oko 12 poceo sa et-ovima,bilo nas 6. dr mi je rekao samo da imamo "dva lijepa embrija", obzirom da je vikend,pretpostavljam,embriolg nije razgovarao sa mnom licno,nego mi je eto Mardesic saopstio da su embriji "lijepi"(ajd ga znaj sta mu to znaci)i rekao da imamo jos 4 embrija.ako sm imali 7,sad vratili 2,onda jedan nije preziovio...valjda...nije mi to dr rekao.

et,prenocili,krenuli kuci u nedjelju i vec sam juce bila na poslu( inace,posao mi je super, kancelarijski,nije uopce stresan,nema mnogo fizickog napora) do 12h,a onda sam sa zenama s posla isla na rucak i festu,naravno nisam plesala,sjedila sam cijelo vrijeme. nisam i ne vidim smisao potpunog mirovanja, mene to ubija,samo mislim sta me strecne ili zasto me ne strecne.
inace,ama bas nista me ne streca,niti imam ikakvu promjenu u odnosu na stanje u cetvrtak ili petak,pomalo me to brine,ja stalno mislim da ce se desiti neki jasan,transparentan znak,koji ce mi pokazati da se desava nesto...ako se desava. :Smile:

----------


## mare41

tuzna~~~~~ a znaš da cure kažu da ne mora biti nikakvih simptoma, držim fige.

----------


## nena3beba

tuzna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
drzim fige! samo optimisticno!
ja sam devojke malo zabrinuta sad kad dobih na vreme, pa se preracunavam, zakazani pregled kod dr u pronatalu cemi pasti na 14 dan ciklusa, sto znaci da ce mi ovulacija proci za 1 dan najverovatnije. i sta smo onda uradili? rekao mi je daje najbolje pred samu ovulaciju da dodjem, al kad ja rekoh da je ona otprilike tad i tad, on tacno za taj dan zakazao. 
da li da pokusam da pomerim bar za dan ranije ili da uzmem utrogestan na svoju ruku pa da malo produzim ciklus ovaj, da bi i sledecu ovulaciju pomerila?

----------


## tuzna

posalji njemu mail,objasni kao sto si nama,bar je mardesic po tome poznat-da odgovara konkretno i brzo i on ce ti reci sta i kako za termin.

----------


## gričanka

*Tužna ,* nakon svega što si prošla, zaslužuješ ß do neba. Vibram za to svom snagom i od srca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love: 
Drago mi je da ti je ET obavio dr M osobno, i ja si to priželjkujem.
*Mia* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu  :Love: 
*Mare ...* nidacija iliti gniježđenje iliti implantacija  :Kiss: 
A meni su u Pronatalu zakazali termin u svibnju (kao što je i dogovoreno) i Danica mi je poslala detalje protokola i novi cjenik uz obrazloženje da je do poskupljenja došlo zbog zakonske odredbe o obaveznim krvnim nalazima (PCR ...?) koji su jako skupi.
Cijena odlaska na ET sa zamrznutim embrijima (drugi ili treći pokušaj) je nepromijenjena.
Kopiram novi cjenik... primjenjuje se od 01.03.2010. :

*Donacija jajne stanice* (Uključuje eventualni ICSI i kryokonzervaciju
preostalih embrija. Donatorka se bira prema zahtjevima
primatelja. UTZ (ultrazvuk), praćenje levela hormona
i medikamenti nisu uključeni.) *4.500 EUR*

*Standardni IVF ciklus 1.500 EUR*
(Medikamenti i kryokonzervacija preostalih embija nisu
uključeni, monitoring (ultrazvuk i nivo hormona)
nije uključen)

*Kompletni IVF ciklus* 
(kompletni monitoring uključen,medikamenti nisu uključeni *2.200 EUR*

*T**ransfer doniranih embrija 1.450 EUR* 

*Kryokonzervacija 220 EUR*
(sperme, embrija, jajnih stanica)

*T**ransfer zamrznutih embrija 450 EUR*
(koristeći Transfercatether-Echotip)

*MESA/TESE 1.000 EUR*
(anestezija uključena)

*Histerosokpija* (bez anestezije) *200 EUR*
*Histeroskopija* (sa anestezijom) *300 EUR*

*ICSI 300 EUR*
(do 10 oocyta, svako dodatno 20 EUR/USD)

*Asistirani hatching 250 EUR*
*Inseminacija 200 EUR*
*FISH (Spermiji) 800 EUR*
*Donacija sperme 200 EUR*
*Redukcija 320 EUR*
*Medikamenti prema indikaciji 800-1.500 EUR*

*T**rensfer blastocista*
*(Produžena kultivacija) 300 EUR*
(korištenje Transfercatether-Eshotipa uključeno,
IVF ciklus nije uključen)

*PGD pomoću FISH metode, biopsija 2.000 EUR*
*i laboratorijski postupci, produžena kultivacija*
(ISCI nije uključen, punkcija i anestezija i
Transfer embrija nisu uključeni)

Pozdrav svima, a pogotovo dvjema trudnicama...* Lego & Luna*

----------


## mare41

draga gričanka, nije upitno što je nidacija, to bio odgovaralo asistiranom hatchingu, nego kad i kako se izvodi i čemu tolika cijena?

----------


## tuzna

a,jbt ,pa zar su te krvne pretrage 500e?! da,i meni je lazarovska na konsultacijama u oktobru pomenula da po zakonu oni moraju da rade nalaze za sifilis i ne znam st ajos( prica je bila o tome jer mi te nalaze nismo imali,i kao ona nama veli moramo ih i donijeti i ponovo tu raditi,ja te nalaze nikad nisam vidjela,nemam ih na papiru,a naplate to kod punkcije,80e i na nalazu pise "sertologie".i doista,prije punkcije,dok si na stolu,minut prije anestezije ti izvade krv za te neke nalaze).dakle,sjecam se(pravnik sam  :Smile:  )da je pomenula da je "njihovim zakonom određeno da oni moraju raditi te krvne pretrage...".
najzalosnije je sto nam moze pricati sta ko hoce...

gricanka,ljubim te!!!  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

tuzna, to su nove info da ponavljaju nalaze za spolne bolesti (hepatitis, HIV, sifilis) i kod njih, bez obzira što ih donesemo sa sobom? a PCR metoda poskupljuje cijenu tih nalaza, inače kod nas je cijena oko 150 eura (bez PCR-a), to se i kod nas radi zbog zamrzavanja; a jel onda za oboje 2 puta 80 ili?

----------


## tuzna

mislim da smo platili 2x po 80e...ne znam ja je li sve spolne bolesti obuhvata taj nalaz,znam da je sifilis 100 %,jer mi taj nalaz na konsultacijama nismo imali,p anam je ona tako objasnila.kazem,nemam nikakav papir na kojem pise sta su mi radili.
please,st atacno znace ti nalazi zbog kojih je sve skuplje i kako to da ne rade te nalaze u drugim klinikama( moja prijateljica,koju sam vec pominjala je u klinici u Brnu i nije pomenula da ce to placati...pitat cu je da li joj je iko pomenuo nalaze nove).
naime,ako je propisano zakonom,onda svaka klinika MORA da odradi te nalaze i onda bi automatski znacilo da je svugdje poskupio postupak bar 500e.
evo,bit ce cura koje idu Lazarovskoj,pa neka pitaju i nju.
a,da, pomislila sam kako je Pronatal saznao za kliniku Lazarovske i cijene u njoj,p ai sam krenuo tom logikom....sto bi u istom gradu,sa vecim iskustvom,bili jeftiniji?!

----------


## fatamorgana

Poskupljenje cijena zbog zakonskih obaveza provodjenja odredjenih pretraga??? Dajte molim vas. Pa zar mi njima stvarno djelujemo toliko glupi, zar oni misle da smo mi needucirane ovce???? Pa to je prica za malu djecu ljudi dragi. Pogledajte molim vas i po dugim klinikama u EU. Gledala sam mnoge klinike sirom Evrope, slala upite i raspitivala se do najsitnih detalja, dobijala cjenike. Tacno je da se odredjeni nalazi moraju vaditi u skladu za zakonom na licu mjesta. Medjutim to nije ni blizu cijene koju vi pominjete. Pa ljudi dragi dajte logikom, kod njih je jeftinije povaditi nlaze i na hivove i sifilise i gonoreje nego kod nas kada se to radi privatno.
Zaista mi tesko pada kada vidim kako neki koriste tesku situaciju odredjenh ljudi. Ocito je da im se debelo isplati sto govore jezike nasih govornih podrucja, pa u skladu sa tim nas narod i navaljuje i na kraju dizu cijene. Strasno, prestrasno

----------


## LEGO

Pozdrav svima, a pogotovo dvjema trudnicama...* Lego & Luna* [/QUOTE]

ZAHVALJUJEM SE NA POZDRAVU,NISAM BAŠ AKTIVNA SA PISANJEM ALI PRATIM SVE VAŠE POSTOVE VRLO BUDNO.
ŽELIM VAM PUNO SREĆE,SA MNOM JE ZA SADA SVE OK.

----------


## LEGO

Još nešto,ako mogu nekome pomoći sa savjetom,samo pitajte.
Pusa svima još jedanput !

----------


## zvijezdica 2

joj cure,mislim i ja da oni pričaju glupe izgovore,ali što je tu je,sad sam već skoro pa tamo,i nemogu ništa promjenit....Ali da je skupo,je....tih 400 e što su poskupili,to mi je taman bio smještaj....tako vam je to...odlučili smo se za Pronatal i gotovo....Samo se nadam da će sve proći ok....Sretno svima koji su u postupku i koji se pripremaju....Trudnicama pozdrav i držite nam fige.... :Smile:

----------


## little ivy

eh drage moje,što se poskupljenja tiče mislim da je to prvenstveno zbog velikog interesa s naših područja.zakon? vidit cemo jer ako je to upitanju svi će poskupit. šta nam je tu nam je,sve mi bi dale sve pare svijeta da nam se ostvare snovi  pa tako znaju da nas to poskupljenje neće odbit....
tužna ~~~~~~~~~~ sretno  :Smile:  neka ß bude što veća  :Wink: 

mi se predomišljamo o svemu i svačemu a svima šaljem puno pozitivnih misli i sreće

----------


## gričanka

Možda u obrazloženju koje sam dobila iz Pronatala nije riječ o PCR krvnim pretragama na HIV, sifilis i hepatitis B i C (to ionako MM mora obaviti i ponijeti odavde, i točno, to i nije toliko skupo), vjerovatno se radi (moje mišljenje i nagađam...) o PCR tehnologiji u okvirima kliničke dijagnostike genetičkog materijala tj. otkrivanje promijenjenog gena stanica i ispitivanje obilježja genskog zapisa (u ovom slučaju DNK donatorice) ... ali bila sam uvjerena da to ionako već rade i možda je to u međuvremenu poskupilo, a te pretrage jesu skupe. Kao što rekoh, samo nagađam, i neću se upuštati u istraživanje kako i zašto, jer sam dugo čekala na taj termin i preorijentacija na drugu kliniku bi me koštala dodatnog vremena i novca, a za čekanje zaista više nemam živaca! Novac mogu, ali vrijeme nikako ne mogu ni nadoknaditi ni kupiti i to mi je najteže prihvatiti. 
Imam dogovoren datum, protokol i nemam više mistifikacija po tom pitanju kamo ići.
Ne mogu reći da nisam ogorčena zbog poskupljenja, ali što bi rekli dalmatinci: pričekat ću, proći će me  :Grin: 
Cure, svima grande  :Love:

----------


## tuzna

da,gricanka ,meni i je najvise zao zzena kao sto si ti:koje su u postupku,.pa ih zahvatilo poskupljenje.zao bi mi bilo i sebe,jer ja bih trebala po smrzlice,a sta bih da je to poskupilo? ne bih ih valjda ostavila tamo....
ok,gricanka,obrazlozenje za tvoje poskupljenje je to,a koje je obrazlozenje za poskupljenje IVF-a 400e? ili mesa/tesa postupka za 300e?
i ,evo,recimo ,jos jedne nepravde: mm je radio mesa/tesa i kad placas priej zahvata to stto ce to raditi,platis (tad) 700e + 220 zamrzavanje,imao ti st azamrznuti ili ne?! 100% provjerena info,najbolje zna nami,koja je platila kao i mi,makar kod njenog muza nije nadeno nista.
ajde,zar to nije pljacka?zzasto placati nesto sto nije uradeno? kojojm logikom placamo 220 e zaledavanje materijala kojeg nema?kako onda naplacuju zaledavannje oocita 300e,ali samo ako ima sta za zaledit?
nama gar pismo naplate 80e!!! pljacka cista!!!
a,onda se desi da zaborave nekom naplatiti...nikad mi danica ni pomenula nije da cu to platiti kad tamo dodem.zar nije bilo korektno da mi je u prvom mailu rekla da ce nam poslati gar pisam koja kostaju 80e? ali,to je jos i mala stavka , sad se pojavis ,a oni ti gurnu pod nos novi cjenovnik i 500-700e vise za platiti...
tuga,jad,cemer...sve po nasim ledima...bolje receno,novcanicima

----------


## mia

tuzna naravno da nikome nije svejedno kada dodje do ovakvog poskupljenja, ali draga nemoj se sada toliko fokusirati na taj dio. novac je vazan, svi radimo za njega, zivimo od njega i uzasno nam treba da platimo postupke kojima bi dosli do svoje bebe/dao Bog svojih beba, ali sto je tu je. ili cemo prihvatiti ovakvu situaciju i ici u pronatal ili cemo ici negdje drugdje na postupke. zato te stvarno molim - opusti se i uzivaj u svojoj trudnoci! :Smile:  

gricanka, odusevio me ovaj dio s dalmatincima (pricekat cu, proci ce me). zakon!!

nena3beba nemoj uzimati ljekove na svoju ruku. javi se u pronatal i pitaj sto da radis. ovako previse riskiras.

svima velika  :Kiss:

----------


## tuzna

ma,ne....u principu,vise me izbacuje iz takta petljanje,nego samo poskupljenje.ni prvi,ni zadnji koji su poskupili, boli me nepravda i nekoektnost prema nama(sto nam niko to nije htio da kaze kad smo komunicirali sa njima).
et,samo to,a ja mijenjati ne mogu nista.

----------


## nena3beba

pisala sam dr u pronatal juce...
sad cekam... sta ce da kaze...
citam, al ne "postizavam" , jel to poskupelo koliko kapiram?
2200 ivf? +300 icsi+250 assisted heaching +1000 stimulacija=3750 e  toliko mi treba minimum znaci  :Sad:

----------


## tuzna

kako 2200? sve ces odradivati u Pragu? praksa je uglavnom da cure stimulaciju sve do punkcije odraduju u svojoj drzavi,a na punkciju,oplodnju i ET dolaze u prag.
tad je 1500+300ICSI+300zamrzavanje.
stimulacije cca 1000e,da i 250 assisted hatching
kad bi tamo bila cijelo vrijeme,to bi znacilo u hotelu 20 dana!

----------


## zvijezdica 2

Ja sam pitala Danicu prije nekoliko dana koliko je nakraju ukupna cijena mog postupka(znači oplodnja doniranom spermom)....Danas mi je odgovorila ovako:Ako vas priprema vaš liječnik onda je za vas cijena :* 1500e IVF+300e ICSI+200e donor+220e zamrzavanje viška embrija*...Ukupno=* 2200e* kao,tako je napisala... A ukoliko stimaulaciju radite kod nas u Češkoj i naši liječnici prate rast i razvoj folikula cijena je osnovna *2200e +*sve ostalo što je iznad napisano....tako je napisala....

----------


## tuzna

da,tako i je.ja sebi uvrtila da je zaledavanje 300e.moja greska

----------


## zvijezdica 2

Ma ja mislim da si svejedno još moraš računat na više love ....jel kako to ide znate da nikad nije ona cifra koju vam netko kaže konačna.... :Smile:  Kako ste vi plačali koje ste bile tamo već....kešom ili karticom?

----------


## tuzna

mi kesom uvijek.
kad sam htjela da kupim puregon tamo ,u apoteci u sastavu klinike,nije moglo karticom,ne znam zasto...
primijetila sam da svi placaju kesom

----------


## nena3beba

pa ne znam jos. mm je za to da SVE uradimo tamo. ovde vise nikomne veruje.. ali videcemo jos...
treba to podneti finansijski...
nego ja se jos nisamudubila u vrstu stimulacije koju dr mardesiv daje...
jel ima nesto ustaljeno ili zavisi kako kome...
ja na preimer nisam cula za taj puregon...
meni su do sada davali samo suprefakt, gonal, menopur, cetroide, pregnil ili orvitel
i nije nista bilo u spreju sve u ampulama...

----------


## zvijezdica 2

Mislim da ćemo i mi kešom plačati...ali ostaviti nešto i na kartici u slučaju da nebi falilo ......Da,nena 3beba...to je financijski dosta,ako kod njih baš sve obavljas...koliko čitam,drugačiju stimulaciju oni daju....ako si dobro do sada reagirala na protokole koje su ti davali kod nas nevidim razloga da sve obavljaš u Češkoj...jel ćeš morati dugo biti tamo....Onaj najvažniji dio će ti biti obavljen tamo...a ovo do toga....mislim da i naši doktori to znaju....Ti kako hočeš...to je tvoje pravo i odluka....u svakom slučaju *SRETNO....*

----------


## LEGO

Nemojte biti baš toliko sigurne da je protokol koji vam daju iz Pronatala Ok.
Kad smo dobili protokol iz Praga,pokazali smo ga našoj doktorici,koja nam ga je baš doslovno prepolovila što se tiče i gonala i femare.
I bila je u pravu jer sam i sa tim bila skoro na rubu hiperstimulacije-25 fol,12-js.
Zato uvijek zatražite mišljenje drugih doktora(napominjem da je sa mnom bilo sve u redu,mi smo išli sa don.spermom)

Pozdrav svima  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## tuzna

vidite,dr iz praga moze samo dati neki uobicajeni protokol,koji je isti za sve zene- po defaultu,,jer nema priliku da vas pregleda,da se udubi u vase nalaze,ranije terapije,kako ste reagovale na njih i sve druge informacije koje su bitne za odredivanje protokola. 
najlakse je da odete kod svog dr.posebno ako ste imali ranije stimulaciju na koju ste dobro reagovale, dr vas pregleda i odredi stimulaciju ,te prati na uzv kad i koliko puta on smatra da treba.
vjerujte,prosla kriz to,bila cak i na konsultacijama,i to u vrijeme O,pa je dr mogla vidjeti stanje mojih jajnika i moj PCOS(sto je jako bitno kod odredivanja stimulacije) ,pa opet smatram da nije dobro odredila terapiju,da mi je jaka bila supresija.poseban problem je sto sam tesko nalazila dr koji ce mi reci sta da radim.odrade oni meni uzv,ali ako ista pitam,samo kazu-konsultujte se s Pragom.
kad budem opet u postupku,ovdje cu naci MPO ljekara koji ce me pratiti i nemam brige nikakve

----------


## nena3beba

uh sad me plasite!
pa zar oni iz praga nemaju POTPUNU EVODENCIJU o stimulaciji!? svakodnevno? ilibar svaki drugi dan? zar im ne saljete nalaze lh i e2 da bi pratili i povecavali ili smanjivali stimulaciju?

inace dr mardesic mi je ovo odgovorio:
"Budući da su moji termioni popunjeni tri mjeseca unaprijed nije u mojim snagama da pomaknem dogovoreni termin.
Sa Utrogestanom nije niokakav problem.
Pozdrav iz Praga
Doc.Dr.T.Mardešić"
a pital asam ga da limogu da uzimam utrogestan posle ovulacije u ovom ciklusu , ne bih li ga produzila, a time odlozila i sledecu ovulaciju.
ako sam dobro shvatila odgovor-mogu.

----------


## AB7

Slažem se ja isto kad sam koristila stimulaciju sa gonalima i cetrotidima na kraju nije mi ni trebao cetrotid moj ginić je rekao da je prejaka stimulacija i na punkciji sam imala 22 folikula od toga 8 embrija i poslje 4 dana rezultiralo je hiperstimulacijom zato Vam je najbolje da Vam vaš doktor odredi stimulaciju,a što se tiče novaca mi uvjek nosimo sve u kešu jer se ja jako bojim stranih bankomata ili da me neko hoće prevarit zadnji put opekla sam se za hotel kad sam rezervirala naplatio mi je 1 noć više tako da se čovjek uči dok je živ.

----------


## Rina

Cure, može jedno pitanje- što je to assisted hatching da to košta 300 eura? Da li je to kultivacija blastocista? Ili je to potpomognuta nidacija?. Inače ja mislim da je poptpomognuta nidacija neka vrsta ukopacanja blastociste u sluznicu maternice. To se onda radi kad je slab embrij ili ako želimo veći postotak uspjeha?
Nija mi jasno ni da li za IVF-ISCI  plaćamo 400 eura ili 200 eura- ostalo je inseminacija? 

Pozdrav svima

----------


## Rina

Nija mi jasno ni da li za IVF-ISCI  plaćamo 400 eura ili 200 eura- ostalo je inseminacija? 

Mislila sam sa don. spermom(200 inseminacija i 200 "materjilal"!

----------


## mare41

> što je to assisted hatching? Ili je to potpomognuta nidacija?. Inače ja mislim da je poptpomognuta nidacija neka vrsta ukopacanja blastociste u sluznicu maternice. To se onda radi kad je slab embrij ili ako želimo veći postotak uspjeha?
> Pozdrav svima


to sam i ja pitala, to je potpomognuta nidacija, samo ne kužim da li to rade uvijek ili ovako kako si ti rekla, a gore za donaciju sperme piše samo: donacija sperme 400 eura pa je teško znati, najbolje da provjeriš kod gđe Mirne ili neko od cura zna?

----------


## Aurora*

> Cure, može jedno pitanje- što je to assisted hatching da to košta 300 eura? Da li je to kultivacija blastocista? Ili je to potpomognuta nidacija?. Inače ja mislim da je poptpomognuta nidacija neka vrsta ukopacanja blastociste u sluznicu maternice. To se onda radi kad je slab embrij ili ako želimo veći postotak uspjeha?
> Nija mi jasno ni da li za IVF-ISCI plaćamo 400 eura ili 200 eura- ostalo je inseminacija? 
> 
> Pozdrav svima


Assisted hatching je zapravo lasersko ili kemijsko stanjivanje zone pelucide. To je ovojnica koja obavija zametak. Iz zone pelucide se embrij "izleze" i onda ugnjezdjuje. Citala sam da pogotovo u postupcima MPO zona pelucida zna biti tvrdja nego inace pa u tom smislu njeno stanjivanje pripomaze tome da se zametak lakse izlijeze. Znaci to onda ne bi bila bas direktno potpomognuta nidicija.

----------


## Rina

Assisted hatching je zapravo lasersko ili kemijsko stanjivanje zone pelucide. To je ovojnica koja obavija zametak. Iz zone pelucide se embrij "izleze" i onda ugnjezdjuje. Citala sam da pogotovo u postupcima MPO zona pelucida zna biti tvrdja nego inace pa u tom smislu njeno stanjivanje pripomaze tome da se zametak lakse izlijeze. Znaci to onda ne bi bila bas direktno potpomognuta nidicija.

Aurora, da li onda i običan IVF uključuje assisted hatching ili je i to jedna od opcija koja se preporuča za bolji uspjeh a nije navedena u običnom IVF postupku. Da li je preporučaju embriolozi kad vide da se nešto loše zbiva ili...

----------


## Aurora*

Uf, tako detaljno o tome zaista ne mogu govoriti, pogotovo ne sto se tice klinike za koju se ti zanimas. Ja sam se sa tim pojmo susrela u postupku kod dr. Resa u Ljubljani. On radi assisted hatching svima i to je ukljuceno u cijenu ICSI. Znaci tu uslugu ne zaracunava posebno. 

Stvarno ne bih znala zbog cega se inace odlucuje za tu opciju. Vjerujem da to pripomaze uspjesnosti postupka, kao sto vjerujem da je upravo to bilo kljucno da sam ja u takvom postupku bila ostala trudna po prvi put u zivotu, iako je ta trudnoca zavrsila kao biokemijska...

Nakon toga sam jos dosta o tome citala na internetu da bih sada imala podjeljeno misljenje o tome. Jer dok s jedne strane to ocito pomaze, s druge strane kazu da pomaze i implantaciji kvalitetom losijih embrija...

----------


## Rina

Aurora, puno hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## Aurora*

Evo nasla sam i jednu temu o tome na Rodi pa ako treba moze se tamo nastaviti rasprava.

----------


## CERES

Aurora, moram te ispraviti što se tiče assisted hatchinga, prošli mjesec smo bili u postupku kod dr. Reša i na mom nalazu piše da 
nije napravljeno stanjivanje zone pelucide s laserom, niti on to radi svim pacjenticama po defaultu, ja sam mu baš postavila pitanje
što je to i kada se  primjenjuje i rekao mi  je  u određenim slučajevima (kada postoji više  neuspješnih postupaka) da se pokuša povećati šansa za implantaciju. Poslije sam čitala o tome i ostaje  kontroverzno  da li ta procedura zaista povećava  stopu trudnoće.

----------


## Aurora*

Hm, *CERES*, to sto kazes mi je sada dalo za misliti! Uvjerena sam bila da on to radi po defaultu. Nama je kod njega bio tek drugi postupak i sad me bas zanima zasto se na to bio odlucio. Razlozi koji mi padaju na pamet mi se bas i ne svidjaju...

----------


## CERES

Aurora, ma može biti da je biolog procjenio da je to potrebno napraviti ( koliko sam shvatila nisu posebno naplatili), valjda znaju što rade, ja imam povjerenja u njih...

----------


## tuzna

> Nija mi jasno ni da li za IVF-ISCI plaćamo 400 eura ili 200 eura- ostalo je inseminacija? 
> 
> Mislila sam sa don. spermom(200 inseminacija i 200 "materjilal"!


da,da Rina,u pronatalu je postupak(bila to insem ili IVF ili ICSI) + donirani materijal(js ili sperma)-

----------


## tuzna

> Aurora, ma može biti da je biolog procjenio da je to potrebno napraviti ( koliko sam shvatila nisu posebno naplatili), valjda znaju što rade, ja imam povjerenja u njih...


sto se hatchinga tice,koliko znam to je dodatna usluga,znam da nije ujednacen stav ljekara koliko pomaze implantaciji,jer da je primjenjivala bi se po defaultu. inace,kazu da vise ima efekta kod FET-a,ali ni to ne zagovaraju nesto cvrsto.
danas se u principu rijetko trazi assisted hatching,mada sam sama bila u dilemi da li da ga trazim kod FET-a i da li cu ga traziti kod narednog.
sve nesto mislim da ne bi bilo lose mardesica pitati mailom o tome.

----------


## Rina

Nakon ET, da li se osim Utrogestana uzimaju još kakvi lijekovi? Da li se kupuju u Pragu, ili se donose od svoj ginekologa koji nas priprema za IVF!?
Inače  hvala svima na odgovorima...

----------


## Rina

I da, sad sam se sjetila, da li je  netko radio kultivaciju tih blastocista i potpomognutu nidaciju. Vjerojatno to povećava uspjeh postupka, pa ako netko zna više...
U dilemi sam da li tražiti običan postupak, ili i dodatne stvari makar i više koštaju ako su šanse za uspjeh veće. Ne znam, sve mi je to tako li-la...

----------


## tuzna

nakon punkcije,daju prednison + utrogestan.sve to mozes tamo kupiti. oko 40e dode sve(kutija prednisona + 4-5 kutija utrogestana,valjd akoliko je potrebno do bete).
vidi,oni po defaultu vracaju 4.dan(ako ima vise embrija i ako se dobro razvijaju,pa je za ocekivati da ce se imati st aza zamrznuti) .blastica je 5.dan,dakle,smao jedan dan vise ,a placas 300e(ne znam je li bas ta cijena,cini mi se). assisred hatching ne znam da je iko trazio.nekako se to ne spominje nigdje.mislim,opcenito na forumu nema cura koje spominju da su to radile ili da su ljekari to predlagali....

----------


## nena3beba

ne znam mnogo o assisted heaching ali mislim da moze pomoci.
koliko sam cula i citala preporucuje se kod vise neuspesnih vto i kod starijih pacijentkinja, jer u tim slucajevima uzrok neimplantacije moze biti upravo taj deblji sloj (kako god se zove) oko embriona, pa se ovim postupkom prevazilazi i povecava verovatnoca implantacije.
izgleda da ta debljina "omotaca" ima veze sa godinama... a kod nekih pacijentkinja je genetski tako deblja...
u svakom slucaju ne moze da steti.
na ukupnu cifru tih 200-300 e nije nista, a cini mi se da se verovatnoca uspeha znacajno povecava...

----------


## nena3beba

a kazite mi, vi koje ste vec bile na postupku u pronatalu, jel oni sve te postupke predlazu sami i objasnjavaju, ili ste vi trazile?
ja bih sve trazila, ali mi nekkako logicno da ako embrioni sami idu lepo do blastocite, oni to predloze, a ne ja da mislim o tome. mailim, kako tek one zenice koje nisu upucene jer idu prvi put, kako da znaju sta da traze?

----------


## rose

pozdrav.... dali je netko već bio u ovoj novoj klinici dr.Lazarovski??? pokušavala sam nać internet stranicu klinike ali bez uspjeha
mi smo sve bliži pragu i donoru sperme ali neznam di da idem u pronatal ili ovu novu kliniku?šta mislite,koja su vaša iskustva?

----------


## nena3beba

rose ja ne znam, al neko sigurno zna.
ja sam se opredelila za pronatal odavno, al tek sad cu da idem...

----------


## mare41

rose, ono što je zasad poznato je da je Pronatal značajno podigao cijene, a Prag fertility centar je ostao na Pronatalovom starom cjeniku, web stranica od Prag gertility je u fazi prevođenja, a kontaktirati se može s gđom Mirnom na mail: mirna.turcinovic@gmail.com.

----------


## tuzna

mare,mislim da je sadasnji cjenovnik Pronatala i  onaj vazeci u Pragfertilitiy  klinici-manje vise isti.
pronatal je ,do poskupljenja,bio jeftiniji. sad su cjenovnici gotovo isti

----------


## tuzna

> pozdrav.... dali je netko već bio u ovoj novoj klinici dr.Lazarovski??? pokušavala sam nać internet stranicu klinike ali bez uspjeha
> mi smo sve bliži pragu i donoru sperme ali neznam di da idem u pronatal ili ovu novu kliniku?šta mislite,koja su vaša iskustva?


ja bih isla u novu-iste cijene,a oni imaju vise vremena sa saradnju,odgovore,savjete,nego ovi u pronatalu

----------


## nena3beba

ja sam mislila da je pronatal to sto jeste (bar za nas sa ovog govornog podrucja) pre svega zahvaljujuci dr mardesicu...

----------


## ena dm

Pozz svimma 

Ne bi vas htjela zbuniti ali ja sam kontaktirala Danicu u 9 mjesecu 2009 i svako malo sam zvala da bi mi rekla da će mi javiti i nikad nije . U međuvremenu sam čula za kliniku u Makedoniji Mala Bogorodica Skopje , i sad sam kod njih u postupku sa donorom (materijal dolazi iz Danske ) a ni cijene im nisu tako strašne . Ako nekome treba više informacija javite se ....

----------


## gričanka

Na ovoj temi je malo zatišje (pred buru valjda), ali ja moram nabaciti hrpu vibrica:
*La Mia*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu betu sutra  :Heart: 
...ostalim čekalicama postupaka, poroda, i svega ostaloga  :Love:

----------


## zvijezdica 2

Pozdrav cure.....Mi najvjerojatnije u petak na punkciju u Prag.......... :Smile:

----------


## zvijezdica 2

putujemo u četvrtak....u petak je znači punkcija valjda....i koliko dana još moramo biti tamo? jel se to može znati unaprijed? Pošto putujemo avionom,pa moramo znati rezervirati karte....jel bi se u utorak mogli vraćati?

----------


## gričanka

*Zvjezdice2* ...ne znam ti reći koliko dugo biste mogli biti u Pragu - znam da duljina boravka tamo ovisi o načinu i fazama diobe stanica i razvoja zametka, pa do ET-a, a poslije ETa se preporuča ostanak toga dana - ali ti želim bezbolnu i brzu punkciju i kvalitetne JS ! I sve ostalo što slijedi, naravno! SRETNO!  :Heart:

----------


## zvijezdica 2

Hvala *gričanka.*....nadam se i ja de će *SVE* dobro proći.....a pošto je punkcija pod anestezijom,nadam se da kasnije neće toliko jako boliti...ne znam kakvo iskustvo si ti imala.....javim vam doživljaje nakon povratka.... :Smile:

----------


## little ivy

Sretno zvijezdice.............vrati se ti nama s dobrim vijestima  :Wink:

----------


## zvijezdica 2

hvala *little ivy......*nadam se da će tako biti....puseeeeee svima....

----------


## nena3beba

zvezdice srecno
i ne brini, nece posle boleti, neznatno samo... vise kao neprijatan osecaj... malo jace od ovulacije...
kot i radi aspiraciju da li znas? a et?

----------


## nena3beba

a sto se tice rezervacije karte, mozda je najbolje da planiras najbolju opciju tj da ces docekati blaste, pa posle njih da ides.
ako se ispostavi da je et ranije ipak, nece ti skoditi da jos malo tamo mirujes do avionskog leta. jes malo skuplje ali mzoda najmanje cimanja

----------


## tuzna

zvijezdice2,oni po defaultu,ako ima vise js i ako se dobro razvijeju,vracaju embrije 4.dan. dakle,ako tako bude,racunaj da dodes dan prije punkcije,sutradan punkcije , cekas 4 dana oplodnje i et,te nazad dan poslije et-a(tako preporucuju).to ti dode 6 noci ili 7 dana tamo.
tako smo i mi bili.
ako ides na blastice,onda dodaj jos jednu noc.
sretno!
cure,prijavljujem i ovdje neg test 9 dnt.ali,nastavljam sa terapijom do 22.kako je dr rekoa,onda prestajem,mada sam sigurna da bi test do sada vec pokazao da je bila implantacija.
u maju planiram ponovo na FET.

----------


## nena3beba

tuzna, zavisi koji je test. ne mora da znaci. vecina reaguje tek posle 10tog dana nakon t

----------


## zvijezdica 2

Ja neznam da li oni tamo idu na blastice,i da li je to uključeno u cijenu ili se dodatno plaća....,rekla nam je 2.200 e,kako sam i napisala prije ....

----------


## tuzna

blastice se dodatno placaju u Pronatalu.dakle,na tu cifru dodas 300e.

----------


## tuzna

> tuzna, zavisi koji je test. ne mora da znaci. vecina reaguje tek posle 10tog dana nakon t


j asam imala neki test koji sam narucila preko interneta sa lh trakicama.kao na njemu ima oznaka da je osjetljivost 10 onih nekkih jedinica,a koliko znam,vecina ih je osjetljiva na preko 20 bHCG u krvi.
eh,sad....ma,ja sma se pomirila da je to to....

----------


## gričanka

*Tužna* mislim da je prerano za test 9 dpt, znam da neizvjesnost iscrpljuje i da je teško dočekati betu, ali ja ti vibram iz sve snage*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  :Heart: 
I za tebe *Mia ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## nena3beba

tuzna, ti testovi sa neta (posebno ako su trakice-a ne sa plastikom oni veci cvrsci kao sto je baby rapid) su manje osetljivi...
nemoj da gubis nadu....
i ja ti saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
izdrxi jos 2-3 dana pa radi ponovo

----------


## nena3beba

ciji su to testovi?

----------


## tuzna

sa stranice saveontests sam narucila . nemam pojma ciji su.to su oni kao mali stapici(isti princip kao lh trakica).
mada,kad je to to,pokazat ce svaki test,zar ne?

----------


## mare41

tužna, slažem se da je ipak prerano za test, šaljem ~~~~~~~da lakše čekaš.

----------


## nena3beba

evo potrazih ih i ako je to ovo http://www.saveontests.com/Ovulation.htm
onda im je osetljivost standardnih Sensitivity: 25mIU/mL LH
sto znaci da tesko da dostize taj nivo pre 10tog dana...
zato samo opusteno jos malo...

----------


## nena3beba

mala greska u koracima. mislila sam na ovo http://www.saveontests.com/Pregnancy.htm
Sensitivity: 20mIU/mL hCG

----------


## nena3beba

HCG is a glycoprotein hormone secreted by developing placenta shortly after implantation. hCG can be detected in urine and serum of pregnant women as early as 6 to 15 days after conception.

dakle kako kad i kako kod koga...

----------


## tuzna

joj,cure,divne ste.
nnisam vise tako nestrpljiva i necu niti jedan test vise da radim do vikenda.
svakako cu jos jedan samo da uradim,prije nego prekinem sa terapijom.

----------


## mia

Tuzna prerano je za test!!! Napravi test kao sto su ti i rekli u Pronatalu.
I molim te ponovno - promijeni nick!!


A cure moje drage (gricanka puno pusa za sve vibre sto si mi ih slala) sva izbezumljena javljam da je moja beta *8626.*

Transfer dvije blastice bio je 26.02. 
Slijedeci tjedan cemo na prvi UZV.

Molim vase vibre da i dalje bude sve OK.

Svima big  :Kiss: 

*La* Mia

----------


## tuzna

oooooooooooooo,mia,cestitamo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
trazila si blastice da ti vrate?
kad si ti radila betu?

pa,daj nam informacija malo!
pusa

----------


## gričanka

*La mia ...    * 

*...* ne možeš ni zamisliti koliko me je obradovao tvoj post! Vibram dalje, za uspješan i bezbrižan nastavak~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i šaljem ti big hug & smile (potrošila sam sve smajliće, a još bih malo poskočila ... )

potpis: *La* gričanka

*i tužna* , za tvoju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (pa da onda promijeniš nik u sretna)

----------


## gričanka

Zapravo do bete (pa nadalje  :Wink: ) ću te zvati : *La tužna*

----------


## tuzna

e,cure,ja sam neki realni tip i stvarno mi treba realnost,a ne neka iluzija.
dakle,tip sam kome je draze da mi kazete kako mi zelite srecu iduci put,jer je nerealno da se sad nadam necemu sto je gotov  pa nemoguce.
nece me niko povrijediti ako mi realnost iznese pred mene.
pusa i hvala vam
za cudo,uopce nisam tuzna,ne mogu vam to opisati,mozda sto planiram FET u majju,mozda sto sam sretna jer se imam cdemu nadati...to do prije par mjeseci nisam imala.

----------


## fatamorgana

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: La Miaaaaaaaaaa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do nebesa za tebe i tvoje la bebite (beta mi onako na prvi pogled gigantska pa reko mozda su mnozina).

----------


## mare41

mia, čestitkeeeeeeee i ~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje
draga tuzna, vjerujem da kužiš svoj pms, ja ga osjetim i 10 dana prije i onda znam da je neuspješno, al svejedno se nadamo za sve, i za tebe, dok ne stigne M ili neg. beta, a često cure kažu da su simptomi pms-a i trudnoći isti tako da nam je teško reći sa strane jel je ili nije, ~~~~~~~za ubuduće, kiss.

----------


## fatamorgana

Ah da, pusice i vibrice za hrabru družinu od La fate

----------


## mia

> trazila si blastice da ti vrate?
> kad si ti radila betu?


nakon zadnjeg postupka sam trazila da mi vrate blastice.
trazila sam ja i assistent hatching (ili kako god se pisalo) ali su rekli da za tim nema potrebe da su blastice ok i da ne trebaju dodatne poticaje.
danas sam radila betu.

cure svima vam hvala za vibre ovo je tek pocetak i trebat ce nam i za dalje i svima vam zelim veliko *La* ispred nicka :Wink:

----------


## iva_luca

Najsretnijoj ženi na svijetu čestitam na lijepoj brojčici i trudnoći 5+3 po kalendaru za ivf trudnoću  http://babymed.com/tools/pregnancy/calendar/

Šaljem ti draga tri skakutavca da malo zahopsaju umjesto tebe  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
Želim ti mirnu, školsku i nadasve dosadnu trudnoću!

----------


## opa

drage pražanke javljam vam se po prvi put,ja i mm planiramo put za prag jer u hr za nas nema budućnosti,naime 7 godina smo u braku i u 2 godini braka mm je dijagnozirana azoospermija 0spermija tako smo se odlučili za prag za doniranim sperm.nemamo baš iskustva pa se nadam da ćete nam vi pomoći što i već jeste sa vašim iskustvima koje ste podjelile zajedno.volila bi da mi napišete što nam je prvi korak za činiti.

----------


## zvijezdica 2

....pa *ČESTITAM* mia....suuuuper....Želim ti sreću i dalje........Ja putujem u četvrtak.....Malo me hvata nervoza...... Nadam se da će sve i meni dobro završit....znači ti si platila dodatno 300e za blastice....?

----------


## zvijezdica 2

koliko si platila lijekove za poslije ET? I da li si još šta morala platit dodatno na općenito ukupnu cijenu postupka...?

----------


## †mummy_s

Mia presretna sam zbog tvoje bete.  :Very Happy:  Želim ti savršenu trudnoću i da ti se nasmiješe dva srdašca...barem tako miriše tvoja beta!  :Klap:

----------


## †mummy_s

Zvjezdica samo polako, Prag je čaroban grad...i tebi će se dogoditi čarolija.... :Wink:  Sretan put i vrati nam se trbušasta..

----------


## mia

> koliko si platila lijekove za poslije ET? I da li si još šta morala platit dodatno na općenito ukupnu cijenu postupka...?


lijekove sam dobila na recept od svog socijalnog ginica.
postupak sam platila 3800 E (uhvatila sam vlak prije poskupljenja).
nisu mi dodatno naplatili za blastice. mozda su mi ih shenkali jer sam im bila dosadila svojim dolascima?! :Wink: 

mummy_s bas sam te se jucer sjetila... :Smile: 

svima big kiss

----------


## nena3beba

mia ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
cestitam! to je predivna vest!
hajde vuci nas sve za nosice!
tuzna i ja mislim da treba da menjas nick pa da prizoves srecu!
i tebi i ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i... znas, razumem te... i ja sam realista i lakse mi je da se nadam losem pa da me iznenadi dodbro , nego obrnuto...
mada nisam sigurna da je to dobro.... nadom se mozda ipka prizove dobro iako nije "planiralo" da dodje  :Smile:

----------


## tuzna

e,mia,ovo me iznenadilo da ti nisu naplatili blastice? pa,u cjenovniku pise da je transfer blastica ( produžena kultivacija) 300e....
hmmmm....ajd sad znaj
mummy_s,dugo te nema.pusa

----------


## marti_sk

mia, cestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Shanti

> A cure moje drage (gricanka puno pusa za sve vibre sto si mi ih slala) sva izbezumljena javljam da je moja beta *8626.*
> 
> Transfer dvije blastice bio je 26.02. 
> Slijedeci tjedan cemo na prvi UZV.
> 
> Molim vase vibre da i dalje bude sve OK.
> 
> Svima big 
> 
> *La* Mia


Prekrasna beta, i neka pogled na monitor na prvom uzv bude također prekrasan la najsretnijoj ženi na svijetu!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## Rina

Mia, čestitam!!! 

sada jedva čekam da i mi idemo ponovno gore...

----------


## little ivy

Čestitke mia.......odlične vijesti  :Smile: 

Mi smo prvo pisali doktoru u Pronatal,on je brzo odgovorio,onda sam od danice trazila termin i nije odgovorila 2 tjedna...
Pisala sam Mirni u PF i odgovorila je iscrpnim informacijama, nakon savjetovanja s doktoricom, o svemu sto me zanjimalo,da odgovorila je u 2 dana.
Ako odemo gore mislim da odoh u PF...
Vidit ćemo.

I da....Tuzna...vrijeme je za promjenu.....iskemijaj nesto s tim nickom   :Smile:

----------


## AB7

Ma bravo trudnjačo baš mi je drago zbog Vas dvoje,donese i Vama prijevremeni zec Uskršnji poklon.Zvjezdice punooooooooooooooooooo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspjeh bit ćete 5-6 dana u Pragu.Još jednom bravo Pražanke.

----------


## zvijezdica 2

Hvala cure moje....idem se spremat,sutra putujemo....Držite mi fige.......puseeeee

----------


## nena3beba

zvezdice2 srecno!
tuzna gde si nam?
ja sam juce 13dc vadila lh , e2 i progesteron na svoju ruku, mada mi iz praga nisu trazili... nal nek se nadje... moze samo da koristi...
ovaj poslednji je mm hteo da uradim... poceo covek da istrazuje...  :Smile:

----------


## tuzna

jutro ,cure!
ja sam juce radila test,dakle, 12dnt i bio opet negativan ,te definitivno prestala sa terapijom i cekam sad da dobijem m. 
kujem planove za dalje,p a sam u dilemi.
naime,ne znma bih li oko juna isla u novi postupak u klinici u kojoj idu po defaultu na blastice(sto u pronatalu nije slucaj) i koji zalede samo najbolje embrije(  pronatalu su meni 4 dan nakon punkcije vratili 2 embrija,zaledili ostalih 7 taj dan,dakle,nije pracen dalje njihhov razvoj) ili da planiram FET u pronatalu opet?

u pronatalu imamo jos 4 embrija,ne znam kvalitet,evo prvi je bio neuspjesan. 
razmisljam da bi lijepo bilo ljeti ici u postupak,a ja sam ranije bila pllanirala fet u maju i julu(ako bude embrija nakon maja,mozda neki ne prezive odledavanje) ,a postupak u septembru. sad bih najradije u postupka ljeti,taman je 6 mjeseci od proslog postupka,mislim si da je to vrijeme najljepse za provodit vrijeme cekajuci betu,kad vani sve cvjeta,budi se priroda....

a,ostale FET-ove u pragu bih ostavila za taj zimski period...
ne znam ni sama sta da radim...
sta vi mislite cure?
istekla nam viza,sad moram ganjat gar pisma,akoodlucim postupak ,moram vadit nalaze,ne znam ni sta bi sa stitnom( tsh mi je preko3 bio...)

----------


## zedra

Tužna, lijepo ti odi po svoje smrzliće, možda je jedan baš onaj pravi...
a za štitnjacu ponovinalaze...kad je toplije vani, uglavnom tsh bude bolji...
~~~~~~~za tvoj dobitni..

----------


## tuzna

hvala :Smile: 
do prije par dana FET je bio moja naredna aktivnost,sad mi zao da mi ljeto prode da smao odradim fet,a da zimi opet idem u postupak,nekako mi zvuci(nisam nikad bila u postupku ljeti) ljepse ljeti,imam vise volje za sve...

----------


## zedra

:Smile: Možda ljeto bude ljepše i za smrzliće
A i bolje se tijelo oporaviti od stimulacije....
ma sama znaš najbolje.. :Heart:

----------


## leeloo77

> lijekove sam dobila na recept od svog socijalnog ginica.


hočeš mi molim te reći koje lijekove si dobila kod soc. ginakologa? utrogestane ili sve potrebno (menopure,gonale isl)?

----------


## fatamorgana

Tuzna, moj ti je prijedlog da svoj organizam dovedes u najoptimalnije moguce stanje prije nego se odlucis na bilo sta (FET ili novi postupak). Jako mi je zao mila zbog testa, ali ja se drzim one moje opklade jos uvijek. Ti ces ako Bog da u ovoj godini biti trudna. Sve igra u tvoju korist ako Bog da.

----------


## tuzna

cek,fato,a sta je tebi najoptimalnije?
ne znam uopce sta bih radila? pijem prenatal i vrkutu, nemam ni sa cim posebno problema,osim sa inz rezistencijom ,recimo.
ne znam da li bih stitnoj sta radila,ali TSH od nesto malo preko 2 nece niko ni da pomisli smanjiti...

----------


## fatamorgana

To nije dovoljno što piješ vrkutu i prenatal. Uradila si one nalaze i trebas s njima doci kod one doktorice. Imas PCOS sa insulinskom rezistencijom i to nije optimalno stanje za embrio. Moras otici kod nje primjeniti terapiju koju ti dadne i opet izvaditi nalaze da vidis djeluje li to kod tebe. C peptidi i još neki nalazi od bubrega u direktnoj su korelaciji sa PCOSom ins.rezist. i samim tim ph tvog organizma nije optimalan. Bilo bi dobro kad bi mogla smršati bar 5 kila i to bi ti pravo povoljno uticalo. Svi znamo da je sve u Božijim rukama, ali ovo ti kažem ko samoj sebi

----------


## tuzna

znam,znam.kod dr. cu svakako z akoji dan,jer mi je DHEAS granicno visok, pored utvrđene inzulinske rezistencije.
hvala,mila
ti uzivaj!

----------


## fatamorgana

Ja ti kažem, ti si mlada zdrava i ako Bog da vrlo brzo ćeš ti biti trudnica.  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Love:

----------


## little ivy

tuzna,nemoj klonut bit će sve bolje.... fata ima pravo,malo se uhvati svog općeg zdravlja.
ne znam gdje bi to drugo ponovo išla u postupak ali smrzliće nemoj ostvait jer kao sto su vec rekli..neki od njih je mozda taj pravi  :Wink: 

glavu gore i think pink :D

----------


## tuzna

neeeeee,necu ih ostaviti.samo bih sad fet preskocila i isla  u novi postupak,a fet obavila nekad u septembru.

----------


## little ivy

pa normalno da nećeš,nisam mislila doslovno hehe 
promislih: vidi što misliš da ti je nekako srcu draže pa kreni tuda,vjeruj sebi  :Wink: 

p.s.gdje bi u novi postupak?

----------


## mia

> hočeš mi molim te reći koje lijekove si dobila kod soc. ginakologa? utrogestane ili sve potrebno (menopure,gonale isl)?


dobila sam recepte za: utrogestan, estrofem, estraderm, prednizon.

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sto vam treba :Smile:

----------


## leeloo77

> ....da,i meni je lazarovska na konsultacijama u oktobru pomenula da po zakonu oni moraju da rade nalaze za sifilis i ne znam st ajos( prica je bila o tome jer mi te nalaze nismo imali,i kao ona nama veli moramo ih i donijeti i ponovo tu raditi,ja te nalaze nikad nisam vidjela,nemam ih na papiru,a naplate to kod punkcije,80e ...


Prošlo ljeto u pronatalu (dok je dr Lazarovska još tamo radila) nije bilo potrebno tamo raditi te nalaze. Ja sam u Zg napravila sve krvne pretrage i to je bilo dovoljno. Čisto sumnjam da se zakon od tada promjenio. Pošto u 5.mj planiramo u PFC ponovno sam radila sve krvne pretrage pa se nadam da je to to. Poslati ću mail gđi Mirni i provjeriti. Totalna glupost raditi iste (ako su iste)pretrage 2 puta...a k tome to još i fino platiti.

----------


## rikikiki

*Mia*, vijest o tvojoj trudnoći je jedna od najboljih koje sam u zadnje vrijeme pročitala ....*ČESTITAM*

----------


## BHany

cure oprostite na upadu
možete li škicnuti ovdje - vezano na intervju s milinovićem http://www.roda.hr/forum/showthread....34#post1577434
možda ima među vama koja, koja je poslala razglednicu ili pisala
hvala

----------


## opa

cure,poslala sam danici mail u petak da nam dogovori termin za konzultacije s dr.mardešićom i ona mi je danas odgovorila da se čeka 4 mjeseca na termin kod njega.Mene zanima dali ima koji drugi dr koji je isto tako dobar  a ne treba se čekati toliko dugo za konzultacije.Mi idemo na oplodnju s donatorom sperme i ovo nam je prvi put

----------


## amaria 23

Bog cure!! Relativno sam nova tu,pisala sam mpo u Austriji,samo eto bilo je problema pa mi blastice nisu vracene jer su bile pozitivne na kromosomske poremecaje ( 13,16,18,).Sljedeci postupak bih htijela probati u u pronatalu,u Pragu.Poslala sam mail na hrv. jeziku ,na njihov stranici,ali nitko vec dva tjedna nije otpisao,pa mi je palo na um da mozda napisem na eng.pa sam  i to sad poslala,pa cu pricekati.Poslala sam na ovu e-mail adresu sanatorium@pronatal.cz.Jeli ok?Ja sam opisala svoju situaciju i samo me zanima drugo misljenje a onda ako mi odgovara sto mi predlazu bi se dogovorila za konzultacije,ja bi isto htijela kod tog dr.Maredesica,i nije mi problem pricekati 4 mj,ako je to rok.Dapace.Jer nisam prije jeseni ni smjerala ici na postupak.Citala sam vam,i zahvaljujem na svim inforamcijama,ako imate bilo kakav savjet za mene,zahvaljujem unaprijed.

----------


## gričanka

*Amaria 23* 
na tvom bih mjestu poslala mail istog sadržaja i ovdje:
pronatal@mabox.vol.cz jer ako sam točno razumjela, na taj mail odgovara dr M, a mail na koji si ti poslala upit pregledava i odgovara (ako ne propusti  :Undecided:  ) gđa Danica,osoba zadužena za kontakt s pacijentima s ovog područja.
Imaš i novu kliniku (PragFertility) koja je cijenama povoljnija, pa ako prelistaš prethodne stranice ove teme naići ćeš na podatke.
Sretno !  :Smile:

----------


## little ivy

amaria probaj na ovaj mail,doktorov je direkt i brzo odgovara    : pronatal@mabox.vol.cz  a onda kad se s njim dogovoris sto ces onda se javi danici mail  sanatorium.pronatal@seznam.cz doduse ja sam njome za dogovor pisala prije 3 tjedna i jos ni slova  :Grin: 

opa...ti si brzo dobila odgovor (moj se ocito negdje izgubio u impulsima hehe) ima jos jedna klinika u Pragu,nova,ne znam nista detaljnije zove se Prag Fertility i drzi je doktorica Lazarovska koja je prije radila u Pronatalu,za sve informacije mozes pisati Mirni Turcinovic na njen mail mirna.turcinovic@gmail.com isto na hrvatskom(ona je zaduzena za odnose s pacijentima s naseg podrucja) pa vidi sto nude i koliko se čeka,cijene su priblizno iste ako se ne varam....imas ih negdje na prijasnjim stranicama foruma  :Wink: 

sretno vam  :Smile:

----------


## mia

> *Mia*, vijest o tvojoj trudnoći je jedna od najboljih koje sam u zadnje vrijeme pročitala ....*ČESTITAM*


bas sam danas mislila kako ti moram zahvaliti za povlacenje nosa :Smile: 

ja sam prikovana za krevet. 2 dana nakon bete sam prokrvarila i to krvarenje je trajalo dobra 3 dana od cega 2 dana dosta obilno. danas sam ponovno vadila betu i doznala sretnu vijest da su bebice odlucile ostati samnom :Smile:  sada sam u rezimu krevet - wc ali nista nije tesko napraviti za svoje bebace. ici cemo dan po dan i vjerujem da ce sve biti ok.

----------


## opa

hvala ti na inf.little ivy čitala sam o novoj klinici ali nekako o pronatalu sam već dosta toga čula tako da bi pošto nam je prvi pu išli kod njih samo eto valjda će nam se čekanje isplatiti,dali si ti već bila kod njih i zanima me ako jesi disi radila pripreme za stimulaciju ja sam iz zd pa neznam gdje ću kad dođe vrime za to,

----------


## gričanka

*Mia*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i tvoje bebice  :Heart:

----------


## nena3beba

mia, tuzna, gricanka... devojke pozdrav...
ja sam u fazi cekanja i nadanja da ce vestica da zakasni bar 2 dana ne bili moje konsultacije u pragu bile uspesnije tj ne bih li potrefila da ovulacija ne prodje u vreme konsultacija. utrogestan ce mi nadam se pomoci u tome.
nego pitam se, da li dr trazi briseve i kad i koje? koliko dugo vaze brisevi tipa hlamidije. imam neke od pre 7-8 meseci pa ne znam ocu limorati ponovo da ih radim.
sta sve ustvari i koliko sveze moram da donesem pre postupka? ja sam njemu mailom poslala cuda od dokumentacije ali sve je to vec staro.
pa se pitam sta ce mi traziti da spremim na vreme.
posto konsultacije moraju 2-3 meseca ranije da se zakazu, pitam se da li to vazi i za postupak? ili ipak ne? da li mogu da se nadam da cu vec u 5 mesecu "uleteti" u postupak, ako sad u 4tom imam konsultacije?

----------


## tuzna

nena3beba,mi kad smo bili na konsultacijama,nismo cekali na postupak ,odmah naredni mjesec smo mogli ici. i isli smo .

nrgo ,cure,ne insistirajte toliko na tim konsultacijmaa.vjerujte vec sam to prosla.
nista ne znaci ako vam odradi Mardesic konsultacije,jer ne znate ko ce biti na punkciji,a ko na ET-u. meni je konsultacije radila lazarovska,punkciju kult, et onaj streda. 
sad FET Mardesic. sve je to lutrija i zavisi kako se potrefe njihpve smjene,a nicija ruka nije magicna.sve zavisi od kvlitet embrija.
a,na konsultacijama necete saznati nista sto niste znale. 
sad da ponavljam,ne bih isla na konsultacije,pogotovo sto sad samo mardesic ima sa naseg govornog podrucja,pa svi idemo njemu, guzva svakako jest i bez toga...
meni je lazarovska dala stimulaciju ,bila sam na šregledu u  vrijeme O i sigurna sam da moja stimulacija uopce nije bila kako treba.dala mi je prejaku supresiju!
mozda bi to moj dr ,kod kojeg bih isla cesce i koji bi me pregledao kad god zatreba, bolju terapiju dao.
dakle....nema tu megicne ruke.sve je u bozijim rukama.

----------


## mare41

opa, evo kopiram mail za novu kliniku Prag fertility, u kojoj se manje čeka: mirna.turcinovic@gmail.com, a ako i dalje želiš pronatal,gdje se duže čeka, javi mi mail na koji ti mogu pisati, nemaš uključene opcije za slanje pp.
mia ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~kiss bebicama

----------


## nena3beba

znam tuzna da je sve to uBozijim rukama, ali bih nekeko vise volela da me jaden prati sve vreme... al to je koliko vidim nemoguce.
ne rece mi za briseve koliko vaze i kad traze?
jesi ti pila kontraceptive pre postupka? meni se ne piju, lose posle reagujem...

----------


## opa

> opa, evo kopiram mail za novu kliniku Prag fertility, u kojoj se manje čeka: mirna.turcinovic@gmail.com, a ako i dalje želiš pronatal,gdje se duže čeka, javi mi mail na koji ti mogu pisati, nemaš uključene opcije za slanje pp.
> mia ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~kiss bebicama


mare evo ti moj mail opa1@net.hr

----------


## đurđa76

molila bi kontakt za novu kliniku,kome se javiti za informacije i eventualne dogovore za postupak

----------


## little ivy

opa...mi nismo još bili u Pragu,spremamo se ali nikako krenut. hehe. cekamo odgovor od Mirne  :Smile: 
i meni će biti problem stimulacija jer nemam mpo doktora u gradua ni blizu, ali vec cemo se nekako snaci,sto je tu je.

----------


## mare41

> molila bi kontakt za novu kliniku,kome se javiti za informacije i eventualne dogovore za postupak


 Đurđa, imaš na prethodnim stranicama podatke o novoj klinici Prag Fertility centar, kao i cjenik, gđa Mirna Turčinović se javljala pod nickom Praguefertility, a inače je ona njihova kontakt osoba koja govori hrvatski, na mail mirna.turcinovic@gmail.com joj se moze obratiti za podrobnije informacije, kao i zatražiti termin za konzultacije (zasad nema čekanja).

----------


## Cvjetic m

Mia,
ovo je zaista prekrasna vijest.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Sretno  




> bas sam danas mislila kako ti moram zahvaliti za povlacenje nosa
> 
> ja sam prikovana za krevet. 2 dana nakon bete sam prokrvarila i to krvarenje je trajalo dobra 3 dana od cega 2 dana dosta obilno. danas sam ponovno vadila betu i doznala sretnu vijest da su bebice odlucile ostati samnom sada sam u rezimu krevet - wc ali nista nije tesko napraviti za svoje bebace. ici cemo dan po dan i vjerujem da ce sve biti ok.

----------


## Cvjetic m

Cure,
sorry što upadam ovako. Da li je netko od vas u Pronatalu ima kontakta s dr Jiřina Slamová?

----------


## nena3beba

mia dobro je da su resile da ostanu  :Smile: )))))))))))
a jesi uzimala progesteron sve vreme? znaju li dr zasto se desilo to krvarenje?

----------


## leeloo77

> znam tuzna da je sve to uBozijim rukama, ali bih nekeko vise volela da me jaden prati sve vreme... al to je koliko vidim nemoguce.
> ne rece mi za briseve koliko vaze i kad traze?
> jesi ti pila kontraceptive pre postupka? meni se ne piju, lose posle reagujem...


nalazi ne smiju biti stariji od 6 mjeseci  (HIV, HBsAg, HCV i VDRL,krvna slika,urinokultura,krvna grupa,mišljenje anestezijologa -zbog kratkotrajne anestezije za punkciju). mislim da je to sve ,ali najbolje još provjeri sa klinikom.

----------


## tuzna

leeloo,u pravu is.svi nalazi ne smiju biti stariji od 6 mjesci
danas sam pitala danicu,ako hocete blastice na transferu( ja pitala za FET) placas FET 450 e- 300 blastice
ina je rekla jednom da za 400e u sloveniji po defaultu na fetu idu na blastice

----------


## đurđa76

> Đurđa, imaš na prethodnim stranicama podatke o novoj klinici Prag Fertility centar, kao i cjenik, gđa Mirna Turčinović se javljala pod nickom Praguefertility, a inače je ona njihova kontakt osoba koja govori hrvatski, na mail mirna.turcinovic@gmail.com joj se moze obratiti za podrobnije informacije, kao i zatražiti termin za konzultacije (zasad nema čekanja).


 hvala,napravila sam to nakon ove poruke

----------


## amaria 23

> *Amaria 23* 
> na tvom bih mjestu poslala mail istog sadržaja i ovdje:
> pronatal@mabox.vol.cz jer ako sam točno razumjela, na taj mail odgovara dr M, a mail na koji si ti poslala upit pregledava i odgovara (ako ne propusti  ) gđa Danica,osoba zadužena za kontakt s pacijentima s ovog područja.
> Imaš i novu kliniku (PragFertility) koja je cijenama povoljnija, pa ako prelistaš prethodne stranice ove teme naići ćeš na podatke.
> Sretno !


Cure slala sam na ovu navedenu adresu,ali mi vraca mail.Da ta adresa vise nije aktivna? Nisam pametna.Nekako sam zapela za tu kliniku,a nista me ne kosta poslati i u tu fertility!!!Uvik sam grintava kad treba cekati,i grintala sam i kad sam cekala za Bec ali sad vidim da su mi se javili odmah nakon par dana.Probati cu jos jednom...Ne zelim odmah neznam dogovor,cekati cu,smao bih htijela znati postoji li kakvo rjesenje za moju situaciju!! Da se znam organizirati dalje,jer muz mi je pomorac pa mi je tesko sve uskladiti sve u zadnji tren.Nadam se da ce mi ubrzo odgovoriti,nije bas neka zurba,ali bih isto htijela znati..  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

amaria, imaš pogrešnu mail adresu, treba biti: pronatal@mbox.vol.cz, al nije loše poslati mail i gđi Mirni u PFC.

----------


## little ivy

evo dobili odgovor gosp.mirne iz PFC  :Smile:  dogovor pada na peti mjesec(mi ne mozemo prije) za konzultazije i tesu mm....pa dalje sto bude bude.
baš piše da planiraju uskoro reportažu o centru za neke hrv. novine a web stranica je u fazi prevoda...do tada evo članak iz jednih drugih novina http://onamagazin.com/pdf/12/lecenje-neplodnosti.pdf  (ako link ne smije bit tu nek ga neko obriše i sorry)
nekako sam odmah bolje volje kad se nešto događa hehe.....sretno svima..... :Wink:

----------


## amaria 23

Mare tnx,ja sam copy paste onu adresu za direktan kontakt za dr.a izgleda da je bilo jedno slovo viska i to slovo a.. koja sam ja luda...Uglavnom sad sam poslala na pravu adresu.A uz to poslala sam i gosp. Mirni,nista me stvarno ne kosta.Hvala na savjetima.

----------


## _luna_

L L L La Mia,CESTITAM!Moralo je jednom uspeti.

----------


## amaria 23

Evo da samo javim,rekla sam da cu pisati i gospodji Mirni,i mogu vam reci da je odma sutra  dan,to je bilo jucer poslala mail nazad kako je proslijedila mail dr.Lazarovskoj i embriologu H.ne sjecam se imena sad.I da ce mi cim se dogovore pogledaju sve da ce mi se javiti.Jako lijepo iznenadjenje.zadovoljna sam  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

amaria, super vijesti, stvarno gđa Mirna brzo odgovara
little ivy, thanks za link, super zvuči.

----------


## talia7

draga moja ekipice, zanima me da li se razgovara i zajednički odluči s doktorima o IVF ili ICSI, odnosno o ET-u nakon 3/4 dana ili blasticama, mislim radi se o znatnoj razlici u cijeni, pa sam baš radoznala kako i na temelju čega se odlučuje?

----------


## little ivy

nedavno je dosta pitanja bilo u vezi hotela tamo gore pa eto prijatelj mi je obratio pozornost na jednu zanimljivu web stranicu na kojoj ima jeftinih hotela...kome treba neka pronjuška,pronađe se svašta  :Wink:  
www.booking.com

----------


## anđeo sa neba

Evo ljudi i mene s nekakvim vijestima. Od sinoć sam šmrkalica. Bio mi je 21 dc i dobila sam Superfact sprej. Pošto mi je ovo 1x nemam pojima o ničemu. Ne znam čak ni da li dobro šmrčem... Nadam se da da...
Ajd pomagajte, šta sada slijedi, trebam se javiti 3. dc doktoru...
omg!!!!  :Smile: 
Za 2 tjedna idem u Prag, tralalalala!!

----------


## gričanka

*Anđele * ~~~~~~~~~želim ti svu sreću!
Imaš ovdje materijala o suprefactu i o tome kako se rabi, pa škicni:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/53814-m...ć-hitno-hitno!

Cure, obratite malo pažnje i na ovaj link, važno je! Sigurna sam da na ovoj temi itekako ima parova koji su direktno pogođeni ministrovim izjavama (tj. lažima)
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54242-q...t-(ne-samo-oni)

----------


## fjora

Mia, čestitam, baš mi je drago zbog tebe,  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , želim ti mirnu trudnoću i da sve bude ok ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

Mia, ~~~~~!

----------


## Pinky

*MOLIM VAS DA NAPIŠETE MAIL MINISTRU I ISKAŽETE SVOJE NEZADOVOLJSTVO NOVIM ZAKONOM*.

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54242-q...ne-samo-oni%29

ispada da na kraju kukamo svaka na svom pdf-u a nitko nista konkretno ne uradi. nije ni cudo sto milinovic smatra da je zanemariv broj nas koji se borimo sa neplodnoscu...

----------


## zvijezdica 2

ciao curke moje....evo mi se vratili iz Praga....Ovako: Punkcija prošla bezbolno,ispuntirano 10 folikula, samo 3 dobivene jajne stanice,i od toga se 2 oplodile...koje su mi vraćene na transferu.... doktor Mardešič mi je bio na punkciji,a na tranferu neki dr doktor i doktorica ,ili šta je već.....Test su mi napisali da napravim  18 dana od transfera,nekeko mi se to čini dugo...ali dobro,bit će kako su rekli.....danas mi je peti dan tek....nemam nikakav filing....kakve ste imale simptome...ili niste imale nikakve i kada? joj držite mi fige..... :Smile:

----------


## Rina

Bok, evo mene opet!
Imam jedno pitanje pa bih voljela da mi netko odgovori ako zna. Naime,  mi se spremamo u PFC u svibnju i htjeli bismo unaprijed jeftinije uzeti hotel jer je svibnju strahovito skupo, pa me interesira da li je netko rezervirao hotele preko booking.com ili  sličnih portala, da li je to sigurno i  kako se to plaća. Navodno  se plati samo prvi dan ako se ne odjavi na vrijeme, ali ipak, sama pomisao na davanje broja kartice preko maila mi se ne čini baš...
Da li je tko imao kakva iskustva, molim javljajte se...
I da, da li netko zna kakav provjereni hotel osim Michalea, Belvederea ili sl. Za ne povjerovati je da je prije mjesec dana cijena recimo bila 44 eura, a sada je ista soba 127 eura u drugom terminu!?

----------


## little ivy

zvjezdice......sretno i veliku betu vam želim  :Smile: 

Rina...meni su se frendovi vratili nedavno iz Praga,kazu da su prvu noc spavali po 70e kod klinike a onda preko bookinga nasli neki fuuul jeftiniji. i mi smo gore u PFC u svibnju i isto ne znamo sto bi s hotelom,gledala sam preko te net stranice i isto kao i ti nekako ne voli davat br neke kartice po netu.nemam pojma sto nam je cinit.

----------


## laky

*http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54242-quot-Svi-oni-koji-idu-vani-nek-se-jave-ministru-quot-(ne-samo-oni**)*

----------


## talia7

Rina, little ivy što se tiče hotela meni se čini da je booking.com jako dobra stranica. Ja sam jučer rezervirala hotel za nas dvoje 10 dana i sister će iz Londona doći na tri-četiri dana i sve skupa je 480 eura. 
http://www.booking.com/hotel/cz/juno...FQwEZgodAyUYMQ
nije baš susjedstvo Pronatala, ali mi smo autom, imamo GPS, a meni Prag nije kompiciran za vožnju  :Wink:  
Inače sam nekoliko puta rezervisala i (otkazivala) preko booking.com. Mislima da je stranica poznata i sigurna, ali obrati pažnju jer načelno većinu hotela možeš otkazati dan prije i da ti ne naplaćuju NIŠTA, ako dan prije otkažeš ili se ne pojaviš onda ti naplaćuju jedan dan. Ali imaš nekih hotela koji su već ponuđeni kao fixed dates (znači plaćaš odmah! ali mislim da je to onda za nijansu jeftinije) 
Inače moja sestra radi na poslu gdje stalno zakazuje, otkazuje, traži svuda po Europi smještaj za konsultante svoje firme i uglavnom koristi booking.com kao najpovoljniji. Ona mi je naglasila da ipak prije nego što bookira provjeri terms and conditions (to je link onako pri dnu ka otvoriš stranicu hotela).

----------


## leeloo77

> zvjezdice......sretno i veliku betu vam želim 
> 
> Rina...meni su se frendovi vratili nedavno iz Praga,kazu da su prvu noc spavali po 70e kod klinike a onda preko bookinga nasli neki fuuul jeftiniji. i mi smo gore u PFC u svibnju i isto ne znamo sto bi s hotelom,gledala sam preko te net stranice i isto kao i ti nekako ne voli davat br neke kartice po netu.nemam pojma sto nam je cinit.


kad smo išli u pronatal rezervirali smo spavanje u njihovoj klinici i to bez ikakvog plaćanja unaprijed ili ostavljanja br kartice.Platili smo sve na odlasku.
 Sada se spremamo u PFC i već smo gledali hotele u blizini te klinike. Problem sa cijenama je taj da sad njima počinje full sezona i cijene su daleko više nego prije uskrsa,i takve će ,koliko sam ja gledala biti do daljnjeg (zime). 
Netko je od vas napisao da bi sad rezervirali jer je sad jeftinije al mislim da ti je svejedno jer ćeš opet platiti cijenu koja je važeća tada kada dolaziš bez obzira kad bukiraš.

----------


## Rina

Talia 7, leeloo77 i little ivy, hvala na informacijama, mislim da ćemo večeras ja i MM rezervirati nešto za okvirni datum.... Pa kud puklo...

----------


## talia7

mislim, skoro sam sigurna ustvari, da je cijena koju bukiraš na booking.com, ista ona koju plaćaš kad odlaziš, ukoliko ne koristiš mini bar pretjerano  :Wink:

----------


## talia7

Ej, ako je netko kupovao Menopur i štopericu u Pragu, možete pliz staviti cijenu, da kupim tamo nekoliko ampula koje će mi možda trebati za dan-dva. Koliko sam shvatila pored Pronatala ima ljekarna?

----------


## mare41

talia, čini mi se da je na ovim stranicam negdje gđa Mirna napisala cijene, negdje po sredini, 8., 9. strana, al nisam ziher.

----------


## tuzna

ja sam kupovala.cini mi se da je jedan oko 25 e?
tako nekako...mislim....ili sam nesto pobrkala...

----------


## mare41

tuzna, i meni ostalo u glavi da je toliko, u ZG je 20 eura,
 cure, pišite ministru (ko već nije): http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54242-quot-Svi-oni-koji-idu-vani-nek-se-jave-ministru-quot-(ne-samo-oni, bez obzira da li ste pogođeni zakonom ili iz drugih razloga idete (idemo) u Češku, važan je svaki mail ne-podrške.

----------


## venera3

Bok curke....jel neka zna kako se dugo čeka za odlazak u Prag i jeli se sve ugovori preko telefona ili je potrebno otiči na konzultacije.Jel netko od vas  to skoro prolazio...Ja nemam dovoljno jajnih stanica i izgleda da mi je to jedini put....Jel tko zna što za savjet....HVALA VAM!

----------


## little ivy

Draga venera,u Pragu su dvije klinike u kojima se govori naš jezik,ima i drugih u cijeloj Češkoj sigurno dobrih klinika ali ove dvije su nekako svima nama na listi. Što zbog jezika,što zbog odličnog rada.Još nisam krenula gore,dogovaramo za peti mjesec.
Najbolje bi vam bilo poslati e-mail na kliniku objasniti svoju situaciju i vidjet što će vam predložiti. Ako dobro znate što hoćete nisu vam potrebne konzultacije.
Klinika Pronatal:   pronatal@mabox.vol.cz  to je doktorov direk mail,brzo odgovara.
Klinika Prague Fertility Center: mirna.turcinovic@gmail.com to je mail gospodje Mirne zadužene za komunikaciju preko koje sve mozes sredit(ona prosljedi mail doktorici i isto odgovara u dan-dva)
Koliko se čeka? U Pronatalu mozda sada malo duze a PFC je nova pa kazu da nema čekanja. 
Piši im odmah,pa vidi što tko nudi.
I sretno do neba  :Wink:

----------


## gričanka

*Little Ivy* ta mail adresa je neispravna (mea culpa, jer sam istu upravo ja tako napisala)
Ispravno je : *pronatal@mbox.vol.cz* 
*Venera3* ako možeš odvoji malo vremena pa pregledaj cijelu ovu temu od početka.
A onda možeš poslati upit mailom kad se odlučiš u koju kliniku (a možeš i poslati u više njih - kako želiš). Za Pronatal je potrebno odvojiti više vremena i novca, a u PFCu ćeš sigurno prije doći na red (a i jeftiniji su).
Ja sam iščitavajući mnogo toga skužila i saznala te sam i lakše kontaktirala s klinikom.
Želim ti sreće  :Heart:

----------


## little ivy

bem mu miša...imam slovo viška hehe...hvala na ispravci  :Wink:

----------


## amaria 23

Little Ivy pises da se odgovor dobije za dan dva,ja sam poslala u Pronatal na sve moguce adrese,cak i tu direktno i to na hrv. i eng. pa nema odgovora,jos uvjek. :Sad:  A gosp. Mirna se javila odmah da ce ubrzo poslati odgovor,isto nema nista. A ne preostaje nista nego cekati.Pricekati cu jos poslje Uskrsa pa cemo vidjeti sto dalje! Nije mi zurba,ali gorim od zelje da vidim kako razmisljaju koji su im prijedlozi,sto bih trebala i tako dalje.

----------


## little ivy

e,pazi sada...doktor u Pronatalu ti je meni bio odgovorio odmah....a Danica...nakon puna 22 dana! Naravno u međuvremenu sam se čula s Mirnom i dogovorila s njom da idem kod njih.
Meni su rekli ovi moji frendovi da su ih zvali na telefon pa probaj i tu opciju.I za jedne i druge. Mirna mi je danas javila da ce mi javit tocan dan kad se dogovori s urologom,pa vidit cu koliko ce im trebat. Napisi uostalom ponovo mail Mirni da jos cekas odgovor i c/p stari mail pa ces vidit.
Ma s tim klinikama treba imat tonu strpljenja a istina da njega imamo svi najmanje kad nam je pun kufer svega....Zovi na tell i vidi gdje je zapelo  :Wink:

----------


## mare41

amaria, little ivy je mislila da PFC odgovara za dan, dva, a vidim da ti je Mirna odgovorila, al vjerojatno ceka da joj doktorica da termin za konzultacije, koiko je prošlo od njenog odgovora? A pronatal je poznat po spoprom odgovaranju.

----------


## tuzna

znate kako? ovaj mbox.vol.cz je mail na koji odgovara dr. medutim,on zna mail proslijediti danici,a danica je puz!
primijetila sam da odmah odgovori ako su stvari vezane za postupak,ako primas injekcije ,pa imas pitanje...a,ako pitas cijene,ako si pocetnik,pa trazis prve info..ona to preskoci,p anekad,za 20 dana ima vremena,pa sjedne i odgovori.neke mailove zaboravi,pa nikad ne odgovori.meni na jedan nikad nije odgovarala.
dr odgovori isti dan,ili za dan -dva

----------


## mare41

amaria, ako si zaineresirana za Pronatal, molim te javi mi se na pp do navečer (ako se niste u međuvremenu odlučili za PFC).

----------


## fatamorgana

Meni je jako teško kada vidim da se toliko patite, a uz to ih još masno plaćate. Dajte žene, vidite ima i drugih klinika osim Pronatala.

----------


## ciklama1

Dr Mardesic je bio odsutan do 29.03, to znam zbog prepiske sa njim. Pozdrav za sve

----------


## nena3beba

cao devojke.
ja jos malo pa krecem za pronatal.
11tog uvece cu biti tamo. 
treba dapreguram jos dan dva da vestica zakasni (valjda ce posto uzimam utrogestan) pa da onda moj termin bude ok tj da stignem pre ovulacije.
nadam se da ce dr isplanirati postupak vec narednog meseca.
vidim da tad necu biti jedina u pragu.... :Very Happy:  
idemooooo, juris u pobeduuuu....  :Very Happy:

----------


## venera3

> Draga venera,u Pragu su dvije klinike u kojima se govori naš jezik,ima i drugih u cijeloj Češkoj sigurno dobrih klinika ali ove dvije su nekako svima nama na listi. Što zbog jezika,što zbog odličnog rada.Još nisam krenula gore,dogovaramo za peti mjesec.
> Najbolje bi vam bilo poslati e-mail na kliniku objasniti svoju situaciju i vidjet što će vam predložiti. Ako dobro znate što hoćete nisu vam potrebne konzultacije.
> Klinika Pronatal: pronatal@mabox.vol.cz to je doktorov direk mail,brzo odgovara.
> Klinika Prague Fertility Center: mirna.turcinovic@gmail.com to je mail gospodje Mirne zadužene za komunikaciju preko koje sve mozes sredit(ona prosljedi mail doktorici i isto odgovara u dan-dva)
> Koliko se čeka? U Pronatalu mozda sada malo duze a PFC je nova pa kazu da nema čekanja. 
> Piši im odmah,pa vidi što tko nudi.
> I sretno do neba


Hvala ti draga moja na ovim informacijama,a što da ti velim probat ću poslati već danas mail ne znam što napisati jel treba biti opširan ili.....ma sva sam jadna.
Nažalost ovdje su mi rekli da mogu zbog nedostatka jajnih stanica ići u Prag i probati s doniranim.A šta da ti velim godina se nabralo,i ja bih rado probala i to mada ne znam hoće li i to uroditi plodom a i financije nas pritišću. Što ti veliš na sve to....možda sam dosdna ali valjda shvaćaš.Ti znači ideš ako Bog da .....Kakav je kod tebe bio problem?

----------


## venera3

Draga Gričanka hvala ti na informacijama.A što da ti velim još tapkam u mraku i ne znam što i kako.....Što ima kod tebe,malo sam prelistala pa ti ideš uskoro ako Bog da u svibnju zar ne? Što je kod tebe isto donacija jajne stanice ili nešto drugo.Oprosti ako previš pitam...ali nije zlonamjerno!

----------


## nena3beba

> Little Ivy pises da se odgovor dobije za dan dva,ja sam poslala u Pronatal na sve moguce adrese,cak i tu direktno i to na hrv. i eng. pa nema odgovora,jos uvjek. A gosp. Mirna se javila odmah da ce ubrzo poslati odgovor,isto nema nista. A ne preostaje nista nego cekati.Pricekati cu jos poslje Uskrsa pa cemo vidjeti sto dalje! Nije mi zurba,ali gorim od zelje da vidim kako razmisljaju koji su im prijedlozi,sto bih trebala i tako dalje.


amaria, dr mardesic odgovara odmah ako je tu. i ja sam cekala prilicno jednom, ali se ispostavilo da je tad bio na putu. ako je u klinici odgovara odmah.
zato sacekaj-sigurno je na putu.

----------


## venera3

Mia draga sad sam listala malo postove i cestitam ti od srca i nadam se da si dobro i ti i bebica.
Ja isto imam nedostatak jajnih stanica i jedino mi preostaje donacijom jajne stanice.Molim te reci mi kakva su tvoja iskustva jel imam ja izgleda uci u sve to jer sam malo starija.
Tebi i tvom djetešcetu želim sve najbolje!

----------


## mia

> Mia draga sad sam listala malo postove i cestitam ti od srca i nadam se da si dobro i ti i bebica.
> Ja isto imam nedostatak jajnih stanica i jedino mi preostaje donacijom jajne stanice.Molim te reci mi kakva su tvoja iskustva jel imam ja izgleda uci u sve to jer sam malo starija.
> Tebi i tvom djetešcetu želim sve najbolje!


bebicE :Smile: ) i ja smo ok. u horizontali ali idemo dalje.

ne znam sto znaci da si starija ali ti mogu reci da je puno toga i u glavi (ah kako sam sada mudra :Smile: ) i da dok ima nade sanse uvijek postoje!

meni je u ovoj pripremi jedna dr. rekla da odustanem 3 dana prije ET, da nema sanse pa sam za zadnji uzv lijepo promijenila dr. i rezultat je tu!!!

procitaj detaljno ove postove koji se odnose na prag, naci ces sve potrebne informacije.

sretno1

----------


## venera3

> bebicE) i ja smo ok. u horizontali ali idemo dalje.
> 
> ne znam sto znaci da si starija ali ti mogu reci da je puno toga i u glavi (ah kako sam sada mudra) i da dok ima nade sanse uvijek postoje!
> 
> meni je u ovoj pripremi jedna dr. rekla da odustanem 3 dana prije ET, da nema sanse pa sam za zadnji uzv lijepo promijenila dr. i rezultat je tu!!!
> 
> procitaj detaljno ove postove koji se odnose na prag, naci ces sve potrebne informacije.
> 
> sretno1


Hvala draga Mia.......ma daj pa dvojčeke čekaš pa baš si sretnica----sretno vam....a citam sve što mi stigne pod ruku i nisam baš od onih koje su izgubile duh mladosti ako si to mislila,samo sam ti realno htjela reći da imam godinica pa onda mislim da sam možda izuzetak!
Sretno vam draga moja!

----------


## anđeo sa neba

Pa za ne povjerovati!!!! Ne sjećam se kada mi je M zadnji put kasnila, inače mogu i sat po njoj naviti 29 DC u 2,00 sata! Sve sam dogovorila u Pragu, krenula sa Superfactom i sada kasni... Uzela godišnji, nešto slobodnih dana, isplanirala bolovanje i Prag i onda ovo!!!

----------


## gričanka

> .....Što ima kod tebe,malo sam prelistala pa ti ideš uskoro ako Bog da u svibnju zar ne? Što je kod tebe isto donacija jajne stanice ?!


Točno, i sve je već pripremljeno i isplanirano, a sredina svibnja je naša! A što se tvog tapkanja u mraku tiče...što da ti rečem? Vidim da već naveliko listaš i istražuješ, možda da kreneš sa slanjem mailova u klinike, za početak? A za vrijeme dok čekaš na odgovore, rasvijetlit ćeš i dodatne mistifikacije... odluka je samo tvoja i TM! Vrijeme je u našem godinicama dragocjena stavka, pa nemoj duugooo tapkati... :Wink: 
*Anđele,* ufff,... probaj pitati dr-a ( u Pragu)... ~~~~~~~~~~~~da se ipak nekako sve posloži  :Smile: 
Pozzz svima, a posebno La trudnicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## amaria 23

Cure imam samo jedno pitanje.Danas sam dobila mail od Danice,da ce me staviti na listu cekanja koja je od 3-4 mj.ali da jos neka konkretne termine,pa mi nije sad jasan taj princip narucivanja.Dali se mora dogovoriti sa doktorima ili sto? Dali neka od vas zna kako to ide.Jer znam kad sam se dogovorala za Bec odmah nakon sto sam skupila nalaze sam dobila termin? eto pa me samo zanima.Sretno svim curama i onima koje su uspjele.Pusa svima.

----------


## nana79

Draga amaria po mom mišljenju kod njih ti je sad gužva i zato se toliko čeka. Mi kad smo išli nije bilo nikakvog čekanja jedino šta sam čekala bila je moja menga  a i dr.Lazarovska je tamo još radila pa imam filing da je sve išlo brže.A što se tiče Danice ona mi je super i u mom slučaju nikad nije bilo problema s njom možda i zato što se nisam ustručavala zvati je i desetak puta i stvarno sve pohvale svima u Pronatalu.

----------


## little ivy

samo da vas povirim...

anđele....smireno i sretno  :Smile: 
amaria23...nisam sigurna,a da probas sa Praf Fertility centrom i dr. Lazarovskom? kazu cure da tamo nema čekanja....

sretno svima,vidim da smo u svibnju mnogi u pohodu na Prag....neka bude što više praških trudnica  :Wink: 

i pozdrav i sretno i našim trudnicama

----------


## talia7

Samo da vam se javim da cekam punkciju u ponedjeljak u Pronatalu... napisat cu veliki izvjestaj cim dodjem kuci jer mi je jaaaaaaaaakoooooo spor wi fi na kompu. Veceras u 9 Pregnyl pa iako sam tri puta pitala doktora ide subkutano???? iako na kutiji pise intramuskularno!!!! 
Znaci u trbuh pod 45 stupnjeva isto kao menopur..
hvala ekipice moja draga

----------


## amaria 23

Sretno talia sve pisi,sve nas zanima.Pusa i sretno.

----------


## nena3beba

sretno talia!
andjele i tebi, ma nek to kasnjenje bude najveci bedak a nek sve drugo prodje odlicno i uspesno!
eto mene za tacno nedelju dana kod dr mardesica!
pozdravcici svima!

----------


## talia7

samo da vam se kratko javim iz nekog Costa Caffea.... sad totalno kužim sve cure koje "mrze" Prag. Meni je ovaj grad bio jedna od najdražih točaka na karti Europe, a sad ;( uuuuuuuuuuuuuuu ne mogu više i jedva čekam kad ćemo kući. Jučer je bila punkcija i imamo 6 odličnih JS; sad čekam 14 h da mi Danica javi kako napreduju u labu i tako sam napeta i tako se ludo osjećam čekajući sve te rezultate, da prvi put u životu razumijem one koji odustaju od IVF-a.
Valjda će sve biti ok?! 
Osim što ne mogu u hotelu stalno biti na netu, u kontaktu s mojima, na Rodi, nego ovako malo kad cunjamo po gradu samo skoknem na čas, a tako mi treba potpora i informacije. Sad mi je u glavi daj Prednison koji se pije odmah nakon punkcije???? Imam jaaaaaaaakoooooooo loše iskustvo s koritikosteroidima, a onda opet tako mala doza (2,5 mg dnevno) ne bi trebala radi problem vjerujem.

----------


## nena3beba

talia skroz te razumem! a meni ovaj mm jos kaze da budem u pragu mesec dana od prvog dana pa do testa da bi se distancirala od svih komunikacija i time "skrenula" misli sa postupka! ma to je jos gore-onda cu biti skroz skoncentrisana samo na to! uh!
al moramo izdrzati!
idi obilazi zamkove! skreni misli!
pitanjce za kortikosteroide: ja ih nisam nikad koristila, a zelela sam, jer mislim da mi je to potrebno da olaksa implantaciju-da li oni to svima prepisuju ili bar vrlo cesto? da li mogu sama da trazim?

----------


## talia7

nena3beba pojma nemam da li je to praksa kod svih pacijentica.... pretpostavljam da jeste. Pricat cu sa doktorom pa stavim na forum sto mi kaze. 
Inace od nekih desetak folikula bilo je 5-6 dobrih stanica, a oplodile su se tri... hmmm malo sam razocarana i tuzna bila danas  kad mi je Danica javila, ali dobro i jedan embrij je dovoljan da bude moja beba....

----------


## zvijezdica 2

talia7 sretno...ja se vratila prije malo više od 2 tjedna,jedva smo čekali da dođemo doma,jel je to sve čekanje za izludit....stalno si u nekakvom grču.,kako će sve proći,prvo punkcija,zatim u labaratoriju,pa transfer....pokušavaš bit smiren,ali jednostavno nemožeš.....Ja sam dobila prednison,pijem ga ujutro po pola tablete,i utrogestan vaginalete....napuhana sam od njih strava,izgledam ko da sam u 6 mj trudnoće....)  za 2 dana vadim betu,nervoza je opet prisutna,to čekanje je valjda najteže.....držite fige.....puseeeee

----------


## mare41

talia7 i zvijezdica2, držim fige, cure, ~~~~~~za sretan završetak!

----------


## nena3beba

talia7 i zvijezdica2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~

drzim fige do neba!

----------


## gričanka

*Zvijezdice2*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za visoku betu  :Heart: 
*Talia7*   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   sretno   :Heart:

----------


## đurđa76

mi idemo idući vikend u Prag pa me zanima smještaj ko ima za preporučiti,idemo u novu kliniku,ne znam koliko je to udaljeno od pronatala

----------


## mare41

dobar pretraživač hotela je www.booking.com, vidi se i što je već rezervirano, sad su njima već pomalo gužve u hotelima.

----------


## pino

talia7, SRETNO! Ta napetost i iscekivaje je nesto najgore. I ja sam pila kortikosteroide u zadnja dva postupka, nisam imala negativnih posljedica, ali vjerujem da je to dosta individualno. Vibram za tri mrvice!!!

----------


## nena3beba

http://www.hotel-prag.info

----------


## nena3beba

http://www.booking.com/hotel/cz/vitk...r_month=2010-4

----------


## anđeo sa neba

Evo me, došla je M u subotu i sada sam već 3. dan na menopurima. Bila na 1 UZV i dr je zadovoljan! Ajde olakšanje. Onda slušam (ups - čitam) vas iz Praga i mislim si O Bože, šta me čeka!. Đurđa, ja sam sve prepustila predivnoj Mirni. Rezervirale su mi hotel cca 100 m od klinike jer ne želim još i na to misliti i razmišljati gdje ću biti smještena, koliko je daleko, kako ću doći tamo... Kad sam već digla kreditčinu za Prag (ili kad je bal...) tih 100 eura više - manje za hotel mi stvarno nije važno.
Uglavnom, sljedeći tjedan smo tamo!
Jedino mi nije baš jasno to što sam s PFC dogovarala da dođem 10 DC, a dr je rekao da ću jedno 10 dana koristiti injekcije koje sam počela od 3. DC (razlika je u 3 dana). Eto, ako netko detaljnije nešto zna neka se javi.
Đurđa, javi se na pp!

----------


## nena3beba

andjele, oni hoce da budes blizu pred kraj stimulacije da bi tacno procenili dali dan vise ili manje treba da primas, a verovatno ces primati tih 10 dana tj do 13tog pa onda stoperica...
najbitnija je ta zavrsna faza u stimulaciji , da se ne bi omasilo, tj da e bi pukli folikuli pre vremena.... zato kazu da dodjes malo ranije...
nis ne brini.
za koji dan ti je zakazano?

----------


## venera3

> Točno, i sve je već pripremljeno i isplanirano, a sredina svibnja je naša! A što se tvog tapkanja u mraku tiče...što da ti rečem? Vidim da već naveliko listaš i istražuješ, možda da kreneš sa slanjem mailova u klinike, za početak? A za vrijeme dok čekaš na odgovore, rasvijetlit ćeš i dodatne mistifikacije... odluka je samo tvoja i TM! Vrijeme je u našem godinicama dragocjena stavka, pa nemoj duugooo tapkati...
> *Anđele,* ufff,... probaj pitati dr-a ( u Pragu)... ~~~~~~~~~~~~da se ipak nekako sve posloži 
> Pozzz svima, a posebno La trudnicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~


 Draga Gričanka hvala ti na podršci.Moram se pohvaliti ...poslala sam majliće u ove dvije klinike i dobila odgovor odmah od gđe.Mirne iz Fertiliti i danas od Pronatala gđe.Danice i što da ti velim ovi drugi su skuplji i duže se čeka.Ja bih odmah rekla da svemu....no moj muž je malo premišlja i te financije pritišću kao i svakog pa budem još vidjela.Zbilja mi je puno pomoglo ovo čituckanje po forumu i saznanje od svih ovih dragih curica ovdje.
Pozdrav ti i naravno svima ovdje!

----------


## venera3

Talija 7,zvjezdica 2 sretnooooooo do neba......

----------


## nena3beba

malo sam se unervozila pred polazak u pronatal... sve se nesto pitam sta mogu da ocekujem... planirala sam da ce me posle prve konsultacije sada, vec za 15 dana zvati nazad da radimo postupak u maju... ali citam pa nesto nisam sigurna sta da ocekujem... mozda ce mi dati da pijem kontraceptive pa odloziti za 6ti mesec? mozda je guzva pa ce me odloziti za septembar!!!? da li uopste rade sve vreme preko leta? 
imam jos neke opcije, pa mi je bitno da znam kolike su sanse da me posle prvih konsultacija odmah uibaci u program za sledeci mesec?!

izvinite sto zapitkujem... i ponavljam se... ali svako novo misljenje mi dodatno znaci...  :Smile: 

talija , zvezdica, ima li novosti?

----------


## zvijezdica 2

pozzz.....ima novosti ...prijavljujem pozitivnu betu...1010....presretna sam........idući tjedan prvi uZV....nadam se da će sve biti ok.......Hvala svima na podršci.......Talija ti si na redu sa pozitivnim rezultatom...svima ostalima u postupku...punoooo sreće....

----------


## talia7

ej super zvijezdice  :Smile: ))) došla sam na net isključivo da vidim tvoj rezultat!!!! jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 
Ja sam se skulirala nakon x šokova i stvari koje su se dogodile upravo onako kako nisam planirala! Prvo sam mislila od 10 JS imat ćemo smrzliće sigurno, pa sam onda mislila da ću imati transfer sigurno neki četvrti ili pet dan, a sve je krenulo mimo mog plana. Od 10 folikula, 6 JS, od toga 5 zrelo kako treba, onda se oplode samo 3, pa onda drugi dan transfer smo dva navodno izvrsna embrija.
Činjenica je da se ja danas na praškom suncu osjećam fenomenalno i trudno i kad me muž pita kako se osjećam ja mu kažem blaženo  :Smile: ))))) 
Sjećam se da mi je jednom cura s foruma rekla "pa moj je Luka bio dvostanični zametak kad su mi ga vratili!" tako da se i ja iskreno nadam da će bar jedan od tih mali kako Mardešić kaže izvrsnih i jako lijepih embrija odlučiti ostati s mamom  :Wink:  
Pisat ću vam o svemu kad dođem doma, zbog cura koje pakiraju kofere za Prag. 
Sutra laganini s dekicom i jastučićima iz Ikea, s kavicom u Bratislavi kući na uživanciju i čekanje bete dva tjedna.

----------


## talia7

nana3beba napisat ću ti detaljno čim dođem kući sve, jako mi je loš wi fi u hotelu!

----------


## pino

zvjezdica, super, cestitam!!! 

talia, 2 izvrsna embrija je najbolje sto itko moze ocekivati od jednog postupka, mozda cak i optimalan rezultat. Super, jako mi je drago i vibram za lijepu betu i drago mi je da se i Prag poljepsao  :Wink:

----------


## mare41

zvijezdica, čestitam, prekrasne vijesti!!!
talia~~~~~~za ugodno čekanje

----------


## little ivy

zvjezdice čestitam  :Smile: 

talia...vibrice za dobru betu  :Wink:

----------


## LEGO

Puno  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: *zvjezdici 2 i talii 7*,samo naprijed i uživajte zaslužili ste.
Ja pomalo guram,sve sam deblja i deblja.Za sada je sve u redu sa *curicom,*i nadam se sretnom kraju početkom sedmog mjeseca,pusa svima !!!

----------


## zvijezdica 2

Hvala još jednom svima na čestitkama.......Talia,i ja sam u svojoj glavi imala sasvim drugačije razmišljanje,i sve se okrenulo isto,samo 2 oplođena,vraćena 3 dan.....ali vidiš,nakraju je ispalo bolje nego sam mogla očekivati......Zato,uživaj u svakom trenutku,i sve će biti ok.....mogle smo imat i 20 folikula,a da su prazni ,....zato bolje i tako nego nikako.....sretnoooooooo....pozz

----------


## nena3beba

zvijezdice cestiiiitaaaaam! :Very Happy: 
to je fenomenalna beta! cini mi se vise od jedne bebe!
a ti talija da je pratis u stopu!
 :Very Happy: 
cekam tvoje detalje!

----------


## venera3

Zvjezdica 2 ...od srca sretno draga,Talija ...očekujemo isto!!!!

----------


## gričanka

Ooooo, koliko lijepih vijesti  :Klap: 
*La zvijezdice* .... čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje  :Heart: 
*Talia* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjeh i bogato izvješće s tvojih praških putešestvija :Heart: 
*Lego* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za curicu  :Heart: 
*Mia* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar i dosadan nastavak  :Heart: 
Pozzzz svima na ovoj temi

----------


## PragFertility

Za svih kojima smo obećali web stranicu klinike Prague Fertility Centre, za sad je samo na češkom, uskoro i na hrvstkom i ostalim jezicima.
www.pragueivf.com

(klik na česky i vstupte)

----------


## amaria 23

Ajme bas super,malo sam procackala na PFC stranici nista ne razumjem ali otprilike.Jos uvjek cekam gdjicu Mirnu da javi ima li sto novoga,i za termin,i to je to.cestitam curama na pozitivinim betama odmah mi daje nadu i snagu za dalje.

----------


## talia7

Iz sobe u kuhinju, iz kuhinje na terasu, s terase do kompa, pa onda na krevet i knjigu u ruke, pa za pola sata neki časopis..... i tako od jutros. Nisam navikla da ništa ne radim i tako mi je dosadno, a ne mogu misli skrenuti s razmišljanja „što ako ovo????“ i „što ako ono???“
  No, da vam napišem kratko naše iskustvo s Pragom koje svakako nije mainstream, ali se nekako nadam da bi moglo imati sretan kraj!
  Dragi ima tešku oligoastenozospermiju i imamo iza sebe 4 neuspješna pokušaja (dva u IVF poliklinici kod dr. Tomića, jedan u Mariboru i jedan u Petrovoj za džabe preko HZZO-a  :Wink:  Odlučili smo se za IVF donorom jer nam se uglavnom nakon što bi ja imala 6-10 odličnih JS nisu baš sjajno dijelili embriji... mada sad kad se osvrnem na postupak u Pronatalu i tu nam je s donatorskim sjemenom u labu bilo prilično loše.  
  E, sad „komplikacije“ postupka u Pragu su krenule već tamo negdje jesenas jer jednostavno nisam uspjela naći ginekologa da me pripremi u Beogradu. Ovdje smo poslom i ja onako malo surfajući i kontaktirajući s curama sa sličnih foruma odem do Jevremove, a tamo mi dr. kaže kako bi trebala raditi histeroskopiju iako sam ja bila savršeno eksplicitana da idemo u Prag i na donatorsko sjeme..... ali to nije kraj, jedna dr. mi je rekla kako bi ja trebala uraditi svoju genetiku jer ipak svaki put smo došli do transfera, a nije se primilo „možda je do mene“ i onda me je doktorica koje me je kao pripremala liječila od nekih bakterija u vaginalnom brisu mjesecima odugovlačeći.... (tko uopće traži taj fuc.... vaginalni bris i zašto bi to što mi se malo poremetila flora od dugog uzimanja antibiotika (druga boljka koju sam riješila) 



  E, sad napisat ću ovo mada ne znam koliko je korektno i pretpostavljam da je samo moja osobna impresija ali kod svih doktora u Beogradu, a svi važe za super stručnjake sam se osjećala odvratno! Tretirali su me kao da ništa ne znam i pobogu kako bih i mogla znati kad su oni LEKARI i odnos prema pacijentu je stvarno grozan. Ja sam do sad sa svim svojim doktorima Tomićem, Vlaisavljevićem ... hmmm dobro s Vrčićem u Petrovoj manje, razgovarala tako da su bili otvoreni, suosjećajni, razumni, komunikativni i definitivno su se trudili da mi objasne i odgovore na svako pitanje, da pojasne, predlože, saslušaju.... Nadam se, stvarno se nadam da je ovo samo moja impresija da su doktori u Beogradu ok i da sam ja samo ubola njihove loše dane!


  I tako na kraju pola dr. Ivanović (isto jako poznata i kao super dr. u Beogradu), pola Mardešić na mailu odrediše mi oni stumulaciju, plus minus isto kao i do sada. I da ne gnjavim baš previše dobili smo desetak folikula, što se meni činilo super! Naravno da nije bilo super, jer sam u Prag došla prerano... prvi dan kad sam mislila da će taj dan ili sutra biti štoperica dr. broj 1 mi kaže još 3 menopura i da dođem sutra, onda drugi dan dođem i dr. broj 2 mi kaže još dva dana po tri menopura pa da dođem i da će tek onda vidjeti kad će štoperica.... sve ovo je kao neka drama apsurda s nepotrebnim peripetijama na hrvatsko-češkom-engleskom-njemačkom. 
  E, onda nakon tih par dana ludila dodjem kod dr. broj 3 MARDEŠIĆ i on odredi  štopericu, utješi me da je sve super, da ima 10ak folikula, da je endometrij odličan i maternica lijepa. 
  Zanemarujem neplanirane dane u hotelu, neplanirane slobodne dane s posla, neplanirane troškove, sva sretna i vesela čekam punkciju i ostanem sva sretna i vesela nakon punkcije. Ništa nije boljelo, sve je super prošlo, nije mi se čak ni spavalo taj dan nakon anestezije. 

  Što se tiče punkcije, dan prije od ponoći se ništa ne jede, dolazi se ujutro natašte, ne treba spavaćica (a ja sam kupila novu tako slatku  :Wink:  i papuče oni sve imaju. Anestezija se dobije s onim zelenim na nos i venu. Valjda je to klasika, tako je bilo i u Mariboru. Što se tiče nalaza meni su uzeli samo nalaz od interniste, a dok sam tu čekala u sobi anesteziologica je došla porazgovarati s Čehinjama, sa mnom ne, ali sam skužila ona klasična pitanja alergije, da li uzimaju neke ljekove, iskustva prije s anestezijom... valjda je to formalnost. 

  Nakon punkcije kad sam se probudila razgovarala sam s Mardešićem i saznala da je punktirano 10 folikula i da ima 6 JS i on mi je rekao da će transfer biti vjerojatno u četvrtak ili petak (punkcija je bila u ponedjeljak). Sva sretna i vesela ponovo volim Prag i uživam, ali samo do sutra kad mi Danica (sms-om) javi da su se oplodile tri stanice .............. uuuuuuuuuuuu raspoloženje opet pada, ali ne tako strašno (utorak). Polu vesela i sretna nadam se da će transfer biti bar u četvrtak ako ne u petak, ali sutra (srijeda) Danica opet sms-om javlja da je transfer taj dan u 12:00 i da imamo dvije oplođene stanice.
  Da skratim, postajem opširna i dosadna.
  Znači imala sam transfer naranije do sada praktički nakon 48 sati, dva izuzetno lijepa zametka... jedan je šetostanični, a drugi pinkicu manji petostanični su se jučer nakon što smo dva dana leškarili u hotelu u Pragu došli s nama nazad kući i nadam se da će tamo gdje ih je dr. Mardešić stavio i ostati još 9 mjeseci. 

  Što se tiče liječnika i osoblja Pronatala, Mardešić mi se jaaaaaaaaaaaakooooooo svidio. Mislim da je predan stručnjak i na stranu što svi oni rade svoj posao i naravno da se emotivno ne udubljuju u naše priče mislim da daju maksimume i koliko god se ponekad ima osjećaj da smo kao na traci, ja mislim da oni to što rade rade jako dobro, vrhunski i profesionalno. 
  Nadam se da nisam pretjerano ugnjavila, puna sam znanja i iskustva iz Praga  :Wink:  pa sve vi koje se spremate samo pitajte! 
  Odgovaram precizno i na pitanja tipa hotela, grada, klope, IKEE (kako li se već deklinira  :Wink:  šetnje, praške okoline, kupovine .... 

I hvala vam svima na pozitivnim vibrama, dobrim željama i potpori!

----------


## marti78

Draga Talia, napokon sam se uspijela ponovo logirati na forum...Po priči koju si ispričala, prilično sam sigurna da smo skupa bile na transferu :Smile: Treba još izdržati 6 dana do bete......Ja ću ipak napraviti ranije betu, a neću čekati 23.04. kako je dr.Mardešić rekao.

Inače, ja sam prvi put bila u Pronatalu krajem 1 mjeseca i trebala sam ići na inseminaciju, a završila na IVF-u sa 22 prekrasna embrija....(tako kaže dr.Mardešić). No međutim taj put nije bio moguć transfer jer sam završila u hiperstimulaciji zbog PCO.
Vratila sam se u Prag prošli tjedan i vratili su mi 2 blastociste 07.04.
Mi smo oba puta bili u hotelu Michael, prvi put plaćali 34 eura za sobu, a sada 52 eura. Hotel je odličan, hrana ne preskupa, a jako ukusna,besplatni je internet, tramvajska stanica udaljena 5-10 min od hotela ako bi išli pješke,a može se i autom doći do tramvaja jer imate gdje parkirati i za 20 min ste na Karlovom mostu.
Do Pronatala autom treba doslovce 5 minuta.
Uglavnom svakako za preporučiti.
Rado ću sa svima podijeliti korisne informacije pa slobodno pitajte sve što vas zanima.
Pozdrav svima!!!

----------


## marti78

I još jednu stvar moram nadodati. Danica je na svaku moju sms poruku kad god je ona bila poslana odgovarala u roku odmah tako da se ne brinete oko toga. Čim započnete postupak s njom se možete sms-ati kad god vam treba neka informacija.
U oba puta je bilo tako.Znači, ja imam same pohvale što se nje tiče!!!!!

----------


## ciklama1

Talia hvala pre svega na detaljnom izvestaju i sve najbolje ti zelim u ovom postupku, neka bude trocifreno.

Mozes li da mi odgovoris kako je bilo oko dogovora sa dr Ivanovic oko pracenja i stimulacije. Interesuje me koliko je to naplaceno, kao svi  regularni UZ ili nesto posebno?

----------


## anđeo sa neba

Drage moje puno lipih vijesti!!! Zato svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
Mi se spremamo ovih dana u PFC. Čekam sutra UZV, pa ćemo vidjeti. Inače sam po prirodi proračunata, pa sam sva u nekakvom neodređenom stanju jer NIŠTA ne znam, u subotu sam bila na UZV (od ponedjeljka sam počela sa stimulacijom), ali ne znam ni koliko su velike folikule, niti koliko ih imam (iako je dr. na moje inzistiranje rekao 5-6). Ne znam ništa i totalno sam zbunjena. Bojala sam se za smještaj jer sam jedan već izgubila (M mi kasnila!), pa sam ja rezervirala nešto za utorak, ali mogu otkazati. Kartu s neta sam skinula (nikad u Pragu nismo bili), na godišnjem sam već 12 dana! Sada čekamo kada će mm na godišnji! Ja se iskreno nadam da u utorak putujem. računam, ako sam u ponedjeljak počela s menopurima, još sutra i to bi moglo biti to, zar ne?!!??? Bojim se da folikuli ne puknu (jel to moguće?), kada uopće pucaju?. Jučer sam osjećala JAKOOO jajnike, ali od sinoć ništa, čak sam mogla spavati na stomaku (moja omiljena poza koja u zadnja 3 dana nije bila moguća!)! Grozno, sva napeta, nestrpčjiva, živčana, a opet euforična, zadovoljna...

----------


## AB7

Draga anđeo sa neba tvoj dr mora ti reći koliko imaš folikula i koliko su ti veliki tako da javiš u PFC veličinu a hotel možeš rezervirati 2 dana prije polaska inače tako je i meni bilo 12-14 dana jako me je bolio stomak ali sve to prođe a što se tiče folikula mogu puknut ali zato na zadnjoj folikulometriji kad budu folikuli 18-20 mm primaš štopericu i nemaš brige da će ti puknut.

----------


## venera3

> Ajme bas super,malo sam procackala na PFC stranici nista ne razumjem ali otprilike.Jos uvjek cekam gdjicu Mirnu da javi ima li sto novoga,i za termin,i to je to.cestitam curama na pozitivinim betama odmah mi daje nadu i snagu za dalje.


amarija...oprosti ako te davim, jel ti isto dogovaraš odlazak u PFC....ja isto razmišljam uveliko o tome pa daj reci ako znas kakav podatak.Jesi dogovorila vec termin ideš li na konzultacije ili ceš sve dogovoriti ovako prepiskom pa neces morati ići prije toga,a ovdje ce te pripremati tvoj ginekolog.

----------


## talia7

draga ciklama1, nije moje iskustvo s dr. Ivanović baš genijalno. Neki dogovori su krenuli još prošle godinu u oktobru, ali ne bih sad baš pisala o lošim iskustvima jer mislim da je kod mene sve to bio neki splet bez veznih okolnosti. No, dr. Ivanović prilično sam sigurna ima plan jako blisko surađivati sa PFC i pretpostavljam da ćeš takav dojam steći i kad odeš razgovarati s njom. Dr. Ivanović je stvarno detaljna i pripremi se da će ti precizno tražiti sve moguće nalaze jer ona ne prepušta ništa slučaju, tako da tu već računaj troškove u Konziliju i u Pasterovoj (brisevi, krv) i kod njih papa i ako ona misli da još nešto treba, ako slučajno i najmanja sitnica ne štima, tipa ja sam imala neke bakterije u vaginalnom brisu, terapija, pa dva tjedna pauze, pa opet svi nalazi. 
Generalno, to što je ona tako detaljna je odlično, ali meni se stvarno odužilo uzimajući u obzir Božić i praznike i da nje nije bilo tokom februara. 
Što se tiče plaćanja nisam imala baš dojam da naplaćuju svaku sitnicu, evo ovako nekako po računima, mislim da je onaj veliki UVZ 4,000 din, a folikulometrije su 2,000 din. Sad sve zavisi koliko će ti trebati. Nadam se da sam pomogla.. ako hoćeš da je malo izogovaram  :Wink:  na pp ću!

----------


## talia7

marti78 možda nam djeca budu imala roćkas isti dan  :Smile:

----------


## marti78

Joj Talia, daj Bože!!!!
Čuj, ako budu blizanci kod obje biti će to pravi tulum  :Smile: 
Meni su danas krenuli neki simptomi,leđa me bole, neka nelagoda u trbuhu...
Slično PMS-u....Ne znam što se događa....

----------


## little ivy

anđele....sretno....nemoj se brinut za nista,Prag je lijep i jednostavan grad i lako cete se snaći,no sikiriki. i sve to sa rezervacijama i ostalo,sve će biti ok samo think positiv  :Smile:  i obavezno javi kako je bilo,i mi idemo u PFC u svibnju pa zanjimat će nas dojmovi...šaljem vam dobre vibre ~~~~~~~~~~  :Wink: 
talia7 i marti78...sretno do neba  :Smile: 
venera3...piši im,PFC mislim,vidi koje su vam mogućnosti i što vam oni predlažu...mi eto idemo na konzultacije i tesu,ja neću u stimulaciju ovaj put....ali nadam se da će sve biti dobro i da ćemo se vratiti u zlatni Prag  :Wink:

----------


## ciklama1

Talia hvala. Ja izgleda nemam jos dozvolu slanja pp posto sam se skoro prijavila. Evo moj email  radicav@gmail.com pa se pisemo. 
Pozdrav  za sve i srecno

----------


## venera3

> anđele....sretno....nemoj se brinut za nista,Prag je lijep i jednostavan grad i lako cete se snaći,no sikiriki. i sve to sa rezervacijama i ostalo,sve će biti ok samo think positiv  i obavezno javi kako je bilo,i mi idemo u PFC u svibnju pa zanjimat će nas dojmovi...šaljem vam dobre vibre ~~~~~~~~~~ 
> talia7 i marti78...sretno do neba 
> venera3...piši im,PFC mislim,vidi koje su vam mogućnosti i što vam oni predlažu...mi eto idemo na konzultacije i tesu,ja neću u stimulaciju ovaj put....ali nadam se da će sve biti dobro i da ćemo se vratiti u zlatni Prag


Jesam malena pisala sam im i gđa.Mirna mi je odgovorila ceka se od 1-3 mjeseca,a na konzultacije se ne mora nuzno ici ali se onda mozemo i ovako dogovoriti sto dalje.Ali znas vec sve me opet interesira nekako je drugacije i bolje se covjek osjeca kad mu drugi isprica nesto iz svog iskustva.Meni ste sve ovdje svojim savjetima i iskustvom puno ,puno pomogle. Ti si me odmah uputila na koje klinike da se probam javiti i hvala ti još jedanput.Znaci i ti ces ako Bog da za Prag?

----------


## gričanka

*Talia, marti78* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromne bete !  :Heart: 
*Anđele*  , nadam se da već sretno putuješ, nemoj se dodatno brinuti, sve će biti u redu!  :Heart: 
Pozdrav svima, pogotovo novopečenim trudnicama, a i onima od prije  :Heart:

----------


## anđeo sa neba

Evo da vam se na brzinu javim između spremanja robe i kuće! Hvala na vašoj podršci koja mi je zaista trebala! puse svima.
Uglavnom sutra putujemo, u četvrtak je punkcija. Ako uspijem naći net javim se iz Praga!
Eto, toliko i čujemo se uskoro!!!

----------


## little ivy

venera3...da idemo i mi za Prag,12.5.og smo gore,idemo vidit ima li mm plivača....ugf...nadam se najboljem mogućem rezultatu. svi smo mi tu da pomognemo jedni drugima koliko mozemo,sutra ces i ti nekome tako pomagat,zato ako sto mogu pomoc pitaj,nemam jos neka vlastita iskustva ali uvijek se moze pomoć nekako  :Wink: 

anđele...u mislima s vama...sretno..

----------


## Kadauna

samo da pozdravim cure s ovoga pdf-a // vrlo živahno ovdje ovih dana... Svim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba

----------


## mare41

anđele~~~~~~~~za sutra

----------


## venera3

> venera3...da idemo i mi za Prag,12.5.og smo gore,idemo vidit ima li mm plivača....ugf...nadam se najboljem mogućem rezultatu. svi smo mi tu da pomognemo jedni drugima koliko mozemo,sutra ces i ti nekome tako pomagat,zato ako sto mogu pomoc pitaj,nemam jos neka vlastita iskustva ali uvijek se moze pomoć nekako 
> 
> anđele...u mislima s vama...sretno..


Hajde draga da bude sve najbolje u pripremama,ja sam isto u fazi kad trebam sve dogovoriti,a vidjet cu ako ne budem morala na konzultacije bilo bi zgodnije da ne idemo.Gđa.Mirna mi je na poruku uzvratila i rekla da nije nužno i sugerirala mi što trebamo imati od nalaza i koje podatke dostaviti pa vidjet ćemo.....

Anđeeeeeele da bude sretno i onako kako je najbolje......

----------


## hop

Evo i mene curke, ja sam nova,ali vas dugooo pratim i plačem od tuge i sreće s vama.Jako sam sretna zbog vas, jer ste sve zaslužile uspjeh i da budete mame, naime da sam ukratko se predstavim ja sam ovdje zbog istog razloga, ja i moj dragi se spremamo u Prag, ali još neznamo kada ćemi ići, ja sam pričala sa svojim ginekologom na Vuk Vrhovcu i on mi je preporučio Pronatal, ja sam kontaktirala meilom gospođu Danicu i rekla je da nema čekanja, meni bi trebao ivf postupak sa doniranim sjemenom, doktorom mi je preporučio da idem odmah na ivf jer je veća uspješnost,mada ja do sada nisam bila nigdje ni u jednom postupku.
Čestitam zvjezdici i svima trudnicama i želim svu sreću svima curama koje se spremaju, kad sam pročitala da je zvjezdica trudna plakala sam od sreće i nadam se da će se tako i nastaviti. Imam puno pitanja pa se nadam da ćete mi pomoći u nekima!Nisam sigurna ali mislim, pa da vas pitam dali u Pronatalu provjeravaju dokumentaciju dali ste u bračnoj zajednici, jer ja i moj dragi smo u izvanbračnoj

----------


## talia7

Draga hop, dobrodošla i čim prije da se prebacis na trudničke podforume! U Pronatalu nitko ne pita da li ste u braku ili ne, od ne ne-medicinske dokumentacije trebaju vam samo putovnice. A što se tiče ovoga da doktori odmah preporučju ivf ja razumijem potpuno, ali ipak mi se čini s financijske strane (ako vam je to važno) inseminacija je ipak puuunoooo jeftinija, pa možda vrijedi pokušati i tu opciju. Slažem se da je bolja i statistika s ivf i da su naravno veće šanse, nego onako praktično razmišljam sad kad sam sve pozbrojila nakon Praga.

----------


## little ivy

lijep pozdrav hop....želim vam puno sreće i da što prije ostvarite svoje snove  :Smile: 

Što se tice van/bracne zajednice,to zanjima samo  ovog naseg punoglavac od ministra,barem tako mislim jer jos nitko to nije spominjao.

----------


## hop

Draga Talia, isto tako i ja tebi želim od srca i isto taki i tebi little ivy! Vidim da si u iščekivanju i vjeruj mi da sa svakom od vas sve i ja to proživljavam i veselim novim našim trudnicama.Znam da je financijski jako iscrpljujuće,nažalost i što mi je najgore ako ne uspije i još ak se nema što za zamrznuti, opet sve ispočetka.Najviše me mući put do Praga, neznam koja je najbolja opcija,Talia kako si ti putovala?Neznam što me više mući, put,priprema,stimulacija,kako će tamo sve biti?

----------


## kerempavica

hop, mi smo pocetkom marta bili u pragu istim povodom i dali su nam neke papire koje treba potpisati prije početka postupka na kojima pise:
"potpis molioca-supruga(ili partnera)", između ostalog,  naravno. 
ako hoces mogu ti poslati na mail te papire da ih malo pogledas, u tom slučaju napiši mi svoju adresu.
sretno!

----------


## gričanka

*Hop*  dobrodošla i čim prije postala trudnica!
Ne brini, status veze nije strogo formuliran u Češkoj tj. bračna  ili izvanbr.zajednica... nije bitno!

----------


## venera3

> Evo i mene curke, ja sam nova,ali vas dugooo pratim i plačem od tuge i sreće s vama.Jako sam sretna zbog vas, jer ste sve zaslužile uspjeh i da budete mame, naime da sam ukratko se predstavim ja sam ovdje zbog istog razloga, ja i moj dragi se spremamo u Prag, ali još neznamo kada ćemi ići, ja sam pričala sa svojim ginekologom na Vuk Vrhovcu i on mi je preporučio Pronatal, ja sam kontaktirala meilom gospođu Danicu i rekla je da nema čekanja, meni bi trebao ivf postupak sa doniranim sjemenom, doktorom mi je preporučio da idem odmah na ivf jer je veća uspješnost,mada ja do sada nisam bila nigdje ni u jednom postupku.
> Čestitam zvjezdici i svima trudnicama i želim svu sreću svima curama koje se spremaju, kad sam pročitala da je zvjezdica trudna plakala sam od sreće i nadam se da će se tako i nastaviti. Imam puno pitanja pa se nadam da ćete mi pomoći u nekima!Nisam sigurna ali mislim, pa da vas pitam dali u Pronatalu provjeravaju dokumentaciju dali ste u bračnoj zajednici, jer ja i moj dragi smo u izvanbračnoj


Draga Hop ...dobro nam došla.Osobno ti neznam tu administrativnu proceduru za Prag jer sam i sama u fazi pregovaranja za odlazak u Prag...ja razmišljam o ovoj drugoj klinici isto u Pragu jer mi je jeftinija,a nadam se da je uspješnost i stručnost jednako dobra kao i u Pronatalu.

----------


## venera3

Gričanka,pozdrav ti.....znam da čekaš i pripremaš se polako za darak u Prag. Molim te pomozi mi išla si na konzultacije,no mi ne mislimo ići jer može se dogovoriti i ovako....jesi li imala pripremljene nalaze za briseve na Chlamydiu,Mykoplazmu,Ureaplazmu.....ja to trebam izvaditi i MM još nalaze na HIV,Hcv i još neke sad se ne sjećam gdje se to vadi. Što znači da te priprema tvoj ginekolog ovdje .....kakve su to pripreme jel to po naputku od njih iz Praga ili....
Oprosti ako misliš da previš zadirem u privatnost razumjet ću....svejedno hvala ti i pozdrav!

----------


## hop

Curke hvala vam i puno bolje se osjećam kada se dopisujem s vama i vidim da nisam sama.Draga Kerempavica, da li si išla na postupak ili konzultacije?

----------


## hop

Venera, pozdrav, ja sam pisala Gđa. Danici  U pronatal i nije mi spomenula za briseve na Chlamydiu i itd..., a nalaze na HIV,Hcv sam ja vadila u Petrovoj u zavodu za transfuzijusku medicinu, uputnicu mi je dao moj ginekolog, i izvadila sam hbsag,anti HBs,anti HBc,anti HCV-EIA,antitreponemski test i anti HIV 1 i 2 i krvnu grupu i rh faktor, to mi je dao dr. Lučinger sa Vuk Vrhovca da to izvadim u Petrovoj i onda mi je moj ginekolog dao uputnicu da to izvadim u Zagrebu, ma stalno vam tam , jer nisam iz zagreba, a nemogu sve to obavit u svom gradu i dr. Lučinger mi je onda rekao da kad sve to obavim da dođem s tim nalazima , pa bi mi on onda, nadam se dao stimulaciju za Prag.Sad eto neznam za briseve, možda u toj novoj drugoj klinici to zahtijevaju, ali meni Gđa. Danica nije spomenula da mi je to potrebno

----------


## venera3

> Venera, pozdrav, ja sam pisala Gđa. Danici U pronatal i nije mi spomenula za briseve na Chlamydiu i itd..., a nalaze na HIV,Hcv sam ja vadila u Petrovoj u zavodu za transfuzijusku medicinu, uputnicu mi je dao moj ginekolog, i izvadila sam hbsag,anti HBs,anti HBc,anti HCV-EIA,antitreponemski test i anti HIV 1 i 2 i krvnu grupu i rh faktor, to mi je dao dr. Lučinger sa Vuk Vrhovca da to izvadim u Petrovoj i onda mi je moj ginekolog dao uputnicu da to izvadim u Zagrebu, ma stalno vam tam , jer nisam iz zagreba, a nemogu sve to obavit u svom gradu i dr. Lučinger mi je onda rekao da kad sve to obavim da dođem s tim nalazima , pa bi mi on onda, nadam se dao stimulaciju za Prag.Sad eto neznam za briseve, možda u toj novoj drugoj klinici to zahtijevaju, ali meni Gđa. Danica nije spomenula da mi je to potrebno


 Draga Hopy ni sama ti ne znam meni su tako uzvratila na mail uz još krvnu grupu i Rh mene i muža,a za muža mi je navela ove testove na HIV,HCB,HBsAg da trebamo imati. U ovoj drugoj klinici se ne čeka dugo pa sam se zato zainteresirala za nju,a i jeftinije je....U Pronatalu mi je Danica rekla da se čeka skoro godinu dana. A ti jesi išla na konzultacije ili se ovako prepiskom i telefonom dogovaraš

----------


## hop

Venera ja sam Gđa.Danici u Pronatal poslala meil i ona mi je nakon par dana odgovorila, je trebam na ivf sjemenom donora i Danica mi je napisala  da se ne čeka na  postupak i mi ne bismo išli na konzultacije, nego bi se sve dogovorili putem meila i telefonski.Venera da li ti ideš onda na donaciju jajne stanice kada se toliko treba čekati?

----------


## nana79

Draga hop bit će mi drago ako ti ovo imalo pomogne ja sam išla u Pronatal prvo na konzultacije a onda nakon pet mjeseci i na IVF sa ICSI ali ne zato jer se tako dugo trebalo čekati nego zato jer nisam dobro reagirala na terapiju i protokol koji su mi dali u Pronatalu. Nakon toga moj gin mi je odredio drugi protokol s drugim lijekovima i samo sam Danicu o tome obavjestila i nisu se ništa bunili zbog toga.Što se tiče nalaza samo su pogledali nalaze za HIV i hepatitis a ovo drugo ništa niti internistički pregled niti EKG.Samo su nas pitali krvne grupe i dali imamo kakve alergije i jeli bilo komplikacija pri anesteziji.Ove briseve koje spominjete nitko me nije ni tražio. Dragim trudnicama želim mirnu trudnoću onima koje su pikalice da im bude sretno a onima koje razmišljaju o pragu da ne čekaju dugo jer nema ljepšeg osjećaja kad te nešta tako maleno cijeli dan udara po trbuhu. Svima sretno!

----------


## little ivy

Sto se tice pretraga u PFC su napisali nam sljedece: KKS,Ekg(ide mm na operaciju),urinokultura,KG i Rh faktor i testovi na spolne bolesti. i to bi bilo to. zbog sebe sam ponovila briseve prije mjesec dva,ako krenem u postupak da sve bude uredno ali to ne traze.
Sto se tice stimulacije mogu je odrediti oni a moze mpo doktor doma. ja osobno nemam blizu mpo doktora pa da idem u postupak direkt morala bi se osloniti na njih,ali posto sada idemo na tesu,konzultirar cemo se za ostalo ako bude potrebe...ufff 
svima sretno i kako je nana rekla...nemojte dugo cekat  :Wink:

----------


## gričanka

> Gričanka,....jesi li imala pripremljene nalaze za briseve na Chlamydiu,Mykoplazmu,Ureaplazmu.....ja to trebam izvaditi i MM još nalaze na HIV,Hcv i još neke sad se ne sjećam gdje se to vadi. Što znači da te priprema tvoj ginekolog ovdje .....kakve su to pripreme jel to po naputku od njih iz Praga ili....
> Oprosti ako misliš da previš zadirem u privatnost razumjet ću....svejedno hvala ti i pozdrav!


Samo ti pitaj, draga! Što znam i mogu, reći ću!
Ako su te uvrstili na listu čekanja za postupak s doniranom JS, nakon cca 3 mj javit će ti mailom kada pronađu donoricu i javit će ti kada počinje njen ciklus i u skladu s tim, kada ti trebaš dobiti M i odrediti TEBI medikamente za tvoj ciklus(uglavnom je to estrofem-za bildanje endometrija). Za tempiranje datuma M tvoj MPO dr će ti odrediti kontracepciju (ili samo utrogestan), a 12. dana ciklusa (uz estrofem) će ti mjeriti endometrij i javljaš nalaz u Prag. Sve ti to dr iz Pronatala napiše u mailu, ne brini. Jednostavnije je nego što izgleda.
Ja sam na konzultacije ponijela nalaze koje sam imala (kako mi je gđa Danica mailom i odgovorila), a to su: preslik povijesti bolesti, spermiogram, svježe cervikalne briseve i papa test i preslik krvne grupe, rh faktora za sebe i MMa i to iz 2007. g kad nas je dr na Wu uputio na vađenje (uz hbsag,anti HBs,anti HBc,anti HCV-EIA,antitreponemski test i anti HIV 1 i 2).
Pri dolasku na postupak, MM treba sa sobom ponijeti nove nalaze na HIV, hepatitis B i C i sifilis... već učinjeno.
A ja sam (za svaki slučaj) napravila KKS, cervikalne briseve i papa test iako nije traženo.
Eto, nije komplicirano. Baš mi je drago što ćete uštedjeti na vremenu i novcu, pa ćete sve to dogovoriti bez prethodnih konzultacija. 
Ako te još što zanima, pitaj! I ...sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## nena3beba

iyvinite sto se ne javih ranije, nikako da pridjem kompu... nema ih bas po hotelima...sad mogu samo kratko. elem ja bila kod dr mardesica sat vremena. svidja mi se i on i klinika i mesto na kom se nalazi u sumi.
pocinjem u maju sa skracenim protokolom antagonisti. gonal 4 *75 pa 3*75 3 dana pa 4*75 pa onda 7mog dana kod njega na uz.
da li je jos neko poceo stimulaciju bez vadjenja hormona i uz?
ne stigoh da iscitam sve, u zurbi sam, ali svima srecno zelim...javljam se uskoro detaljnije

----------


## venera3

> Venera ja sam Gđa.Danici u Pronatal poslala meil i ona mi je nakon par dana odgovorila, je trebam na ivf sjemenom donora i Danica mi je napisala da se ne čeka na postupak i mi ne bismo išli na konzultacije, nego bi se sve dogovorili putem meila i telefonski.Venera da li ti ideš onda na donaciju jajne stanice kada se toliko treba čekati?


Da Hope na donaciju jajne stanice,vjerojatno se zato treba toliko i čekati u Pronatalu.
Baš super ti ćeš onda ako Bog da uskoro.Znači ni ti ne ideš na konzultacije i dogovorit ćete se ovako.Planiraš li ići autom ili još niste odredili?

----------


## venera3

Draga Gričanka baš si srce,hvala ti do neba.Odmah mi je sve laknulo jer zbilja sve izgleda jednostavno dok te čitam. Ja moram sad krenuti s tim nalazima,a i muž isto,u međuvremenu im trebam javiti svoje osobne podatke ,visina,težina boja kose i očiju....i naravno datum posljednje menge. Reci draga jeste li te briseve i testove vadili preko soc gin.ili privatno? Ja imam papa test pa ne znam trebam li i to ponovit!
Hvala ti na nesebičnosti.Puno te pozdravljam i sve ti dobro šaljem!

----------


## gričanka

> ... Reci draga jeste li te briseve i testove vadili preko soc gin.ili privatno? Ja imam papa test pa ne znam trebam li i to ponovit!


... sve obavila kod moje soc.ginićke bez problema. I to sam sve radila tek kad sam dobila datum za postupak e da nalazi ne bi bili stariji nego što je (možda) potrebno!
A propos osobnih podataka... možeš poslati fotku, dobro će doći.
I ja tebi želim puno sreće ~~~~~~~~ :Yes:

----------


## hop

Da draga Venera mi ne bismo išli na konzultacije,smatram da mi to nije potrebno i da je to dodatni trošak, a ovdje mi moj mpo doktor može dati stimulaciju ko šti i je običaj, a neznam sad koliko će to uskoro biit,jer problem su financije, tj. još nam treba dok sakupimo, nažalost. Ašto se tiće puta, to mi je problem, neznamo ni sami kako bi išli, mislili smo avionom, ali to mi se čini zbilja skupim, pa autom, ja neznam kako bi bilo najbolje i što ćemo odlučiiti, kako vi planirate?

----------


## venera3

> ... sve obavila kod moje soc.ginićke bez problema. I to sam sve radila tek kad sam dobila datum za postupak e da nalazi ne bi bili stariji nego što je (možda) potrebno!
> A propos osobnih podataka... možeš poslati fotku, dobro će doći.
> I ja tebi želim puno sreće ~~~~~~~~


Ma super onda ću poslati fotku.Evo trebala mi je menga doći jučer...hm... kasni pa sve odugovlačim što se tiče dogovora jer im trebam javiti i to....pojma nemam što ću napraviti sad.....uhhhh možda mi se šta razmrdalo!
Zbilja mi puno znači kad ovako saznam poneki detalj. Samo nam svima Bože podari ono najbolje.Hvala ti puno......pozdravko!

----------


## amaria 23

Bog cure! Evo da se pohvalim sa dobrim vjestima,kako sam vam i rekla pisala sam i u PFC i u Pronatal,iz Pronatala javilui neka cekam dok se otvori termin,dok iz PFC mi se javila direktno dr.Lazarovska,i ja sam se odusevila sa tom zenom,kao prvo poslala mi je mail na dugacko i nasiroko o PGD,preporuca mi IVF+ICSI,i objasnila sve sto mi doktori iz Slovacke nisu ni htijeli niti bili voljni nego samo poslali racun da platim.Sto je jako ruzno bilo onda i traumaticno.I poslala mi dr. L vec par mailova direktno,sto me stvarno odusevilo u sve me uputila i zbog muzevljevog posla je rekla ako zelimo da dodjemo sredinom 5 mj. na dogovor,prije nego muz podje,tako da sljedeci mjesec idemo za Prag,i sad smo u dilemi ili trilemi.Mi bi sljedeci mjesec isli u Prag,htijeli smo busom,da muz toliko ne vozi,pa busa nema osim subote,e onda smo htijeli avionom ali bi mi doslo 9800 kn za oboje,a to mi je stvarno puno,to mi je skoro cijeli postupak Pgd,e sad nismo pametni,muz kaze da idemo autom,pa cemo oboje voziti ali to je 1000 km,samo u jednom smjeru i 10 sati voznje.Dali imate neki prijedlog,mislim nema uopce price mi cemo poci samo smo htijeli neki laksi put odabrati!!!I u 10 mj. idemo na postupak.Odlucili smo ovako jer onda imam dosta vremena za sve,jer zadnja 2 tjedna u 8 mj. klinika ne radi jer je godisnji i onda tek u 9 mj,bi ili,a stvarno  vise nikad nebi mj. dana prije postupka isla na konzultacije i onda sve pretrage  moram na vrat na nos napraviti.to mi je jako stresno bilo,tako da mi je bolje tako i onda imam 5 mj. za obaviti sve.Sve u svemu jako zadovoljna,presretna,odusevljena.Nadam se da ce sve i nastaviti tako,i da cu u sljedem postupku imati makar jedan zametak koji nema kromosmski poremecaj.Samo jedan ,ne zelim ni 2 ni 3 samo jednog,i to je to.Ako mi mozete bilo sto predloziti jer za avion mi se ne daje skoro 10 000 kn!! Za sad stoji auto...Saljem puno pusa,i i vibram za sve cure koje su u postupku da napokon ostanu trudne i dobiju svoje srecice.Pusaaaaa

----------


## gričanka

*Amaria23* , a da probate skoknuti na ovaj način: Prag ili da probaš malo proguglati na tu temu? Ukoliko idete samo na konzultacije?

----------


## hop

Draga Venera neznam sada kada bi išli, ja sam planirala na ljeto, ali vidjet ćemo još,mi ne bismo išli na konzultacije, jer mislim da je to dodatni trošak, a moj mpo doktor mi tu može dati stimulaciu, ko što i je običaj.A što se tiče puta, to nam je problem, jer neznamo kako bi, autom je naporno, a avion je zbilja skup, kako biste vi?

----------


## hop

Cure, ako mi možete odgovoriti, ako se recimo sa stimulacijom krene od 1.dc, kada je otprilike punkcija, koji dan?
Da li se ljekovi za postupak mogu ikako dobiti preko hzzo-a, ako je postupak u Pragu, ako se neka dokumentacija priloži.Moj dragi je imao tumor testisa prije 6.godina, a taj postupak kako i znate nije moguće obaviti u Hrvatskoj, jer nema doza, pa sam si mislila da li bi to bilo moguće što se tiće lijekova za stimulaciju, jer koliko sam vidjela i oni su dosta skupi

----------


## venera3

> Draga Venera neznam sada kada bi išli, ja sam planirala na ljeto, ali vidjet ćemo još,mi ne bismo išli na konzultacije, jer mislim da je to dodatni trošak, a moj mpo doktor mi tu može dati stimulaciu, ko što i je običaj.A što se tiče puta, to nam je problem, jer neznamo kako bi, autom je naporno, a avion je zbilja skup, kako biste vi?


 Draga Hopy ni sama ti jos ne znam....sad citam amraija23 je napisala kako je u istoj dilemi kako do tamo,avion je zbilja skup....a bus pojma ti nemam kako ide i kakve sve linije ima.....daj otvori ovu varijantu što je naša gričanka poslala na ovoj stranici vidi jel ti tu što paše....i ja bih rado na ljeto,kad bih mogla nekako isplanirati kad ne radimo oboje pa da onda ne moram nikome obrazlagati gdje sam i što sam.....znaš već brdo znatiželjnih pitanja!

----------


## hop

Ja sam zvala i za avion i bus, bus ima samo subotom i to je još meni što se tiće cijene najbolja varijanta, ali je samo subotom, ima sve na stranici  croatia bus.Da znam da je jako nezgodno zbog posla, pa znam kako je, a i ta pitanja, uf kad se samo sjetim, nije nam nimalo lako! Zvjezdica je išla avionom, sad neznam koliko je platila, ja sam zvala i meni su rekli 2.700kn povratna za jednu osobu, što ju prije kupiš jeftinija je, a kako da ju prije kupim kad neznam do par dana prije punkcije kada mi točno treba, joj što je to sve nezgodno

----------


## talia7

nisam sve baš pohvatala, ali vis a vis ovog pitanja oko puta do Praga i finansija. Mi imamo Reno Lagunu i od Praga do Beograda nam je bio dovoljan jedan rezerovar (cca 60 eura) i ima nekih 30-40 eura vinjeta Mađarska, Slovačka i Češka, znači oko 200 eura, sve s sendvičima i kavama na putu. 
Iz Beograda nije naporno skoro sve je auto put, nekih 30ak km u Mađarskoj je brza cesta, a kad se ide iz Zagreba ima malo više obične ceste kroz Češku, ali nije gužva i to je prilično ugodna vožnja. Sve u svemu ta stavka puta autom nam nije bila tako skupa. Tražili smo hotel koji ima besplatan parking tako da ni u Pragu nismo imali posebnih troškova za auto. Čini mi se da je preskup ovaj bus  :Sad:  2,700 kn za povratna za jednu osobu!

----------


## hop

Talia, mislila sam reći za avion je 2.700kn povratna karta.Da, najbolja opcija se i nama čini auto, a autobus je oko 600,00kn povratna karta.

----------


## tuzna

ljudi,nikakav problem nije autom.mi smo iz sredisnje bosne i tri puta smo vec isli autom koji je star 10 godina.sve bilo za 5! put sa vinjetama(preko hr,madarke.slovacke) izasao 350 KM!
zato,ssamo naprijed autom!

----------


## nana79

cure mi smo išli autom ,pomolili se Bogu,upalili navigaciju i krenuli i sretno došli .Samo ne bih savjetovala zimske mjesece jer smo na nekakvoj planini(Jihvala ili tako nešto)upali u takvu mećavu snijega,kiše.vjetra,gužve da smo mislili da nećemo preživjeti.A sve drugo smo si zamislili da nam je medeni mjesec. I da u blizini pronatala ima trgovina lidl(ukucali u navigaciju i brzo došli do tamo) u kojoj su cijene jako niske dosta jeftinije nego kod nas tako da se možete i tamo opskrbiti sa svim što trebate.Pozdrav svima,sretno!

----------


## little ivy

amaria23...kad ste gore? mi smo 12.5. u PFC  :Smile:  mozda se i vidimo....zelim ti sreću najveću da uspijete pronaći taj jedan.

sto se tice puta,i mi idemo autom....jos smo puno dalje od svih vas i spavamo u zgb,pa onda drugi dan pravac prag. nasli smo smjestaj s besplatnim parkingom,privatni smjestaj. navigaciju cemo nabavit,a za slobodno vrijeme gore koristiti gradki prijevoz(odlicno orrganiziran, i iz raznih smjerova metro+tramvaj ste isto tako direkt ispred klinike).

svima želim puno sreće i da nam se ispune snovi  :Wink:

----------


## amaria 23

Little ivy,neznam tocno kad smo gore pitala nam je kad nam odgovara a mi smo napisali od 12-14.5 pa cekamo da jave kad ce nam ugurati.Ajme bas bi voljela da se vidimo. ma poci cemo autom! Ma nisam mislila zbog auta imamo mi super auto,sam sam htijela da se ne mucimo voziti toliki put,ali pola puta cu voziti ja i pola puta muz,pa cemo doci,imamo navigaciju jer bez nje nismo ni prosli put nismo mogli jer smo po Becu vozili ko doma.Spasilo nas je.Pomalo uz pomoc Bozju.

----------


## little ivy

drzimo se mi auta....vidite da su neki čudni oblaci u điru pa nista od aviona  :Wink: 
amaria...onda smo gore u isto vrijeme! mi smo 12og na konzultacijama,13og mm na operaciji i 14og kontrola...e pa već ćemo se nekako nać i popit kaficu nas četvero  :Grin:  :Yes:

----------


## marti78

Drage moje, danas sam izvadila betu i nažalost ona je negativna  :Sad:  Šmrc...Baš sam tužna!
Ne znam koliko trebam čekati ponovo za transfer. Embriji čekaju u Pragu....

Talia, kakva je kod tebe situacija?!

----------


## hop

Marti jako mi je žao, ali uspjet ćeš, moramo biti jake i uporne , ja ti neznam koiko treba proći za transfer, jer nisam bila još ni na postupku, nego se tek spremam.Koliko vidim imaš embrija, tako da je to super, ja sam si rekla , ako već ne uspije, da bar ima za kasnije, da se netreba opet sve plačati i ispočetka!

----------


## hop

Nego curke, pitala sam vas, ali mi ni jedna nije odgovorila, da li bi se mogli kako dobiti ljekovi za postupak , preko hzzo-a, jer u Hrvatskoj to nije moguće obaviit, nema doza,i ako se priloži dokumentacija, dragi mi je prebolio tumor testisa i sad je eto nažalost posljedica azospermia

----------


## hop

Marti tako mi je žao baš stalno mislim na tebe, i rečenicu, tako sam tužna, ali nek ti bude bar dargo da imaš još embrija i da baš netrebaš opet sve ispočetka, a idući put će znam, uspijeti!!!

----------


## amaria 23

LIttle Ivy dogovoreno! jedva cekammmmm!!!

----------


## marti78

Draga Hop, hvala ti na podršci! Ja mogu biti sretna što imam toliko embrija i što ne moram ponovo na postupak.Svjesna sam ja toga. Mada i svaki odlazak u Prag ti minimalno košta oko 900 eura (transfer 550, put, smještaj,hrana itd.).
Mene u biti brine to što su mi rekli da su embriji super,moje zdrastveno stanje je odlično,sve je do sada prošlo odlično, a nema trudnoće.Možda sam trebala više mirovati. Ne znam?!
Trebala bi se raspitati za te lijekove. Ja sam ih slučajno dobila od jednog liječnika iz Petrove (duga priča) i na kraju ih dobro iskoristila za Prag. Iz ove moje sad perspektive ipak mislim da treba odmah ići na IVF, a ne na inseminaciju kako sam ja u biti planirala napraviti,ali zbog hiperstimulacije je krenulo u drugom smjeru.
Mi smo mislili pitati u HZZO-u da li nam mogu refundirati novac koji smo potrošili na liječenju u Pragu obzirom da još uvijek u Hrvatskoj za naše slučajeve nema pomoći.
Ako nešto saznam po tom pitanju, javim ti.
Pozdrav!

----------


## hop

Da tako je draga Marti, znam tj. mogu si zamisliti kako je sve to, mada nisam to još prošla, ali sve me to čeka. Bila bi ti zahvalna, ako bilo što saznaš, samo javi! Jer sve je to iscrpljujuće, i fizički, psihički i još usto financijski i onda još nažalast kad je neuspjeh, ali sam vidjela i čula za cure koje su toliko prošle i onda naravno i uspjele, teška je i sama ova pomisao što moramo proći da uspijemo i postanemo mame i kad je uspjeh od prvi put.Ali znam da ćemo sve biti nagrađene na kraju, jer smo zaslužile i ti ćeš uskoro biti mama!

----------


## talia7

marti  :Sad: ((( tako mi je žao, mada tek je deseti dan, možda ima još malo šanse da beta ipak bude pozitivna, sjećaš se klarine priče.... Ja sam sutra htjela ići vaditi betu, iako je Mardešić rekao 23. ali muž je zarobljen vulkanskim oblakom na putu u Njemačkoj pa ću se strpiti dok se ne vrati. Opet me je uhvatilo sujeverje pa se mislim da čekam čak i 23. jer je to rođendan moj ujaka (koga obožavam) .... znate već ludilo ovog tipa?!?!?
Što se tiče mirovanja, ja osobno baš ne vjerujem da si baš toliko bila aktivna da bi to moglo utjećati na začeće, možda griješim ali ja mislim da to nema baš pretjerano neke veze. 
Ufffffffff a što se tiče pitanja zašto ovo ili ono, zašto ovako ili onako mislim da je "stručni" odgovor od nas starih boraca i od svih liječnika da je sve individualno, da je svaki ciklus i mjesec drugačiji i nema baš odgovora na to pitanje kad je sve ok zašto ne dolazi do trudnoće. I meni je milion upitnika nad glavom zašto se od 6 stanica samo 2 dijelile?

----------


## leeloo77

Hop ja sam zvala HZZO iz istog razloga i rekli mi da možemo jedino tražiti da nam se omogući liječenje u inozemstvu. Ne postoji varijanta da nam plate samo lijekove (što sam ja prvo htjela) nego ili sve ili ništa. Potrebno je ispuniti tiskanicu -zahtjev za upućivanje u inozemstvo na liječenje (skineš ju sa interneta), ginekolog ti treba napisati prijedlog za ino. liječenje na osnovu dijagnoze i zatim to sve urudžbirati u Margaretskoj 3. Gđa s kojim sam pričala je rekla da  neka komisija to razmatra i kroz cca mjesec dana trebala bi dobiti rješanje. E sad..ja sam odustala od toga iz razloga što smo si već odvojili lovu potrebnu za slijedeći IVF i jer ne vjerujem da bi nam to uopće bilo odobreno a i ako bi ne znam u kojoj državi i klinici. Mislim da ginekolog može i preporučiti kliniku ali ne znam koliko to prihvaćaju.Ja sam ,moram priznati,jako skeptična i  nije mi se dalo gnjaviti sa svim tim jer smo svjedoci raznih priča kad teško bolesni ljudi nisu mogli dobiti ino liječenje pa ne vjerujem da bi mi mogli. U svakom slučaju želim ti sreću i navijam da uspiješ! 

p.s sve gore navedeno mi je telefonski odgovorila gđa Roginić iz HZZO prije cca 2 mjeseca pa ti ipak još provjeri (br. 01 4846 740 ,kućni 110)

----------


## hop

Hvala ti puno leeloo, a valja možda probat, ide ,ide, nejde, nejde, nama još malo fali love, ali skuplja se.Sam neznam dal je potrebno za taj zahtjev i uopće razmatranje, da se je u braku,jer ja i moj dragi nismo u braku?Al da smo sve probali što se tiće izlječenja i nekakve mogućnosti da to obavimo U hrvatskoj, to jesmo, al nažalost tu nam pomoći nema, punkciju testisa smo radili, ali ništa, a biopsiju ne bismo, a i sumljam da bi tu nešt bilo zbog  tog što je visokog fsh.Hvala ti leeloo na ljepim željama i pomoći , isto tako i ja tebi želim od srca!

----------


## little ivy

draga hop.....ja ne bi odustala od biopsije(naravno negdje vani) iako je tm visok fsh ne znaci da ne bi pronasli nista. ima lijepih prica kad su s visokim fsh ipak pronadjeni plivači....sve treba probat.

----------


## hop

Little ivy o biopsiji smo mi razmišljali i htijeli smo, ali urolog i onkolog od dragog to baš ne preporučuju, pa smo se i predomislili i odlučili ići ipak na donora, a i tako su svi preporučili i opet da i idemo nezna se ishod, da li bi bilo išta, mada sam, kako i sama kažeš ćula  puno ljepih prića po pitanju toga!

----------


## talia7

Meni je jako žao što nisam u Hrvatskoj da se mogu ganjati sa HZZO-om i uzeti novac za postupak. Praktično je nemoguće dobiti donaciju stanica ma koliko nam "genijalni" bljuv zakon to omogućava. Da povučem paralelu zašto mislim da bismo trebale biti uporne i tražiti sredstva (jer činjenica je da je to jaaaaaaaaakoooooo puno para  :Sad:  Moju bliski prijatelji imaju klinca kome treba jako skupa pretraga, kod nas u Hr postoji taj aparat ali se ne koristi, valjda je novi (već godinu  :Sad:  i nemaju kadar za rukovanje, pa im je HZZO odobrio pretragu u inozemstvu, pa tom logikom nama kojim treba (meni nadam se više ne  :Wink:  donacija sperme ili jajne stanice, a to ne možemo dobiti jer nema banaka trebali bi nam omogućiti liječenje u inozemstvu. E, sad pretpostavljam da bi naši reporduktivni ginekolozi trebali to pisati na uputnicama, a garant ne smiju od Milinovića  :Sad: (((

----------


## marti78

Draga Talia,možda je ipak tajna u ležanju na trbuhu :Smile: Sad sam se sjetila našeg zajedničkog ležanja nakon transfera.
Danas sam ok.Idemo u nove pobjede  :Smile: Naravno da me je malo sve pogodilo i da padneš u komu, ali nemam šta sad jadikovat.
Čuj,ja sam odlučila ovaj put tražiti razlog u mirovanju,pa ću slijedeći put stvarno mirovati da si nemam kaj prebacivati :Smile: 
Rekao mi je moj doktor da jedan ciklus preskočim i odem u 6 mjesecu ponovo.
Sutra ću još jednom izvaditi betu, poslati sms Danici i ako mi kažu da prekinem terapiju, sve prekidam. Tako mi je doktor predložio. Sumnjam da će biti nekog iznenađenja!
Joj, sad sam se i ja nabrusila da tražim povrat novca od HZZO-a, mada ništa ne očekujem jer će sicher reći da ne mogu retrogradno vratiti pare.No bumo vidli  :Smile: 
Talia, držim ti fige!!!!Čuvaj mi se!!!

----------


## amaria 23

Drzi se Marti! Pusa i veliki zagrljaj utjehe saljem!!!

----------


## pino

Gost 1 pita




> *Agencija France-Presse traži par koji je zbog odredbi novog  zakona  odlučio otići na liječenje u inozemstvo.
> 
>  Ovo je prilika za internacionalizaciju problema.* 
> 
>  Ako tko odluči, može javiti meni na pp ili direktno na France-Presse  mob. 091-4872-805
> 
>  Hvala unaprijed


http://forum.roda.hr/threads/55015-F...tra%C5%BEi-par...

----------


## nena3beba

> nisam sve baš pohvatala, ali vis a vis ovog pitanja oko puta do Praga i finansija. Mi imamo Reno Lagunu i od Praga do Beograda nam je bio dovoljan jedan rezerovar (cca 60 eura) i ima nekih 30-40 eura vinjeta Mađarska, Slovačka i Češka, znači oko 200 eura, sve s sendvičima i kavama na putu. 
> Iz Beograda nije naporno skoro sve je auto put, nekih 30ak km u Mađarskoj je brza cesta, a kad se ide iz Zagreba ima malo više obične ceste kroz Češku, ali nije gužva i to je prilično ugodna vožnja. Sve u svemu ta stavka puta autom nam nije bila tako skupa. Tražili smo hotel koji ima besplatan parking tako da ni u Pragu nismo imali posebnih troškova za auto. Čini mi se da je preskup ovaj bus  2,700 kn za povratna za jednu osobu!


 madjarska vinjeta 1173 forinte oko 6 e, slovacka 4,9e, ceska cini mi se 5 e sve to na po 4-7 dana. jeftinije uzeti opet na par dana ako se ostaje 15 npr.
a talija u kom ti hotelu bese? 
ja nasla neki hostel sport u tom delu grada gde je pronala, za 28 e dvokrevetna soba (za dvoje) pa mislim sledeci put da idemo tamo jer je najmanje duplo ili 3 puta jeftinije, a i u hotelima slabo ima neta, samo wirles.
prvi uz mi je oko 3.5. a aspiracija oko 8.5.!!!
koga cu jos u to vreme da vidim tamo?  :Smile: ))))))))))))))))
ajmo u pobedu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

marti zao mi je za tvoju betu... ali imas zamrznute, ne kloni!

----------


## marti78

Curke, hvala vam na podršci!!! Danas sam ko nova! :Smile:  Vadila sam betu ponovo i totalno sam bila cool.Znala sam što očekujem.
Danas je čak bila malo veća (<2) :Smile: . U subotu je bila <0,1.
Iz Praga su mi rekli da je prerano za test i da neka čekam petak kad su mi rekli da napravim test i da nastavim sa terapijom.
Ja u biti cijelo vrijeme uzimam 4x2 mg Estrofema,Utrogestan 3x2,Prednizon 2,5 mg i ne smijem to prekinuti dok test ne bude negativan jer da je došlo do trudnoće i da sam prije vremena prekinula terapiju došlo bi do pobačaja.
Procedura je drukčija kad se ide na embriotransfer iz zamrznutih embrija.
Inače, sva sam napuhana od te terapije i jedva čekam da je prekinem.

Muž je danas zvao HZZO i rekli su nam naravno da retrogradno ne vraćaju novac već da se prije odlaska u inozemstvo treba javiti. Sada ćemo prikupiti dokumentaciju da bi na vrijeme sve predali jer idemo u 6 mjesecu ponovo u Prag.
Javim što sve treba i kako ide procedura.

Talia, jesi ti dočekala svog muža?!

Pozdrav svima!!!

----------


## pino

da li biste mi htjele pomoci da stavimo relevantne informacije i iskustva na http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...layout=default
???

----------


## nena3beba

> Curke, hvala vam na podršci!!! Danas sam ko nova! Vadila sam betu ponovo i totalno sam bila cool.Znala sam što očekujem.
> Danas je čak bila malo veća (<2). U subotu je bila <0,1.
> Iz Praga su mi rekli da je prerano za test i da neka čekam petak kad su mi rekli da napravim test i da nastavim sa terapijom.
> Ja u biti cijelo vrijeme uzimam 4x2 mg Estrofema,Utrogestan 3x2,Prednizon 2,5 mg i ne smijem to prekinuti dok test ne bude negativan jer da je došlo do trudnoće i da sam prije vremena prekinula terapiju došlo bi do pobačaja.
> Procedura je drukčija kad se ide na embriotransfer iz zamrznutih embrija.
> Inače, sva sam napuhana od te terapije i jedva čekam da je prekinem.
> 
> Muž je danas zvao HZZO i rekli su nam naravno da retrogradno ne vraćaju novac već da se prije odlaska u inozemstvo treba javiti. Sada ćemo prikupiti dokumentaciju da bi na vrijeme sve predali jer idemo u 6 mjesecu ponovo u Prag.
> Javim što sve treba i kako ide procedura.
> ...


pa cekaj, to mozda i nije negativna beta kad raste, makar i malo!
koliko si to prerano radila? koji dan posle et?

----------


## nena3beba

> da li biste mi htjele pomoci da stavimo relevantne informacije i iskustva na http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...layout=default
> ???


kako?
mozd amogu samo po pitanju smestaja jos nesto da dodam.... posto sam na netu nasla hostel u tom delu praga, koji kosta samo 28e za dvoje u dvokrevetnoj sobi! to je 2-3 puta manje od bilo kog smestaja a blizu je. hostel sport i hostel alie.

----------


## nena3beba

e da vas pitam nesto, trazim i ne nalazim mada sam sigurna da je neko vec napisao i da sam negde citala.
zanima me cena gonala f od 75ml i cetrotida u pragu?
utrogestan? pronizon? esftrofem?
i sta jos daju od terapije.
da uporedim cene pa da znam gde da kupim.
u srbiji je cetrotide oko 36e, gonal oko 30e

----------


## leeloo77

> da li biste mi htjele pomoci da stavimo relevantne informacije i iskustva na http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...layout=default
> ???


nema problema ,samo do sad sam bila samo u pronatalu o kojem ste sve napisali a kad se za cca 2 tjedna vratimo iz PFC rado ću vam sve napisati.

držite nam fige!  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

nena3beba, kopiram post od gđe Mirne:
Poštovane, 

Što se tiče ljekova, u Češkoj se mogu podići jedino na recept. Kao IVF  centar imamo znatan popust u ljekarnama.

Najeftinija varijanta trenutno je  Menopur 75 IU 10 amp. oko 5.000 kč  (cca 195 eur) +
Dipherelin mg 7 amp. oko 1200 Kč (cca 46 eur)  (jedno pakovanje za  kratki protokol ima 7 amp.)

S obzirom da je za stimulaciju potrebno 20 amp. Menopura (prosječno) i 7  amp. Dipherelina, ukupna cijena iznosi oko 11200 kč, tj 450 eura.

Ljekovi se obično ne šalju poštom, osim ako pacijnetica planira postupak  u  Prague Fertility Centre (PFC), moguće je u nekim slučajevima izići u  susret.

Nažalost, tu je cijena samo za menopure, al možda se može usporediti.

----------


## nena3beba

hvala ti mare, ali nista od toga za sada ne uzimam. valjda ce neko javiti i za gonal.
ja cu pola stimulacije biti ovde, a pola tamo (od 7dc). tako da cu deo sigurno ovde kupiti, ali mozda bi trebalo sve, ako je gonal tamo skuplji...

----------


## mare41

nena, probaj bar saznati koliko menopuri koštaju kod vas pa ti je to barem neka usporedba cijena.

----------


## leeloo77

ja baš jučer kupila 20 menopura i platila 3119 kn 20 ampula (ljekarna kuharić) što je nešto eura manje nego bi bilo u češkoj a kad na to još nadodaš poštarinu itd dođe ti na isto. Jedino cetrotid kupujem u sloveniji (brežice) jer je dosta jeftiniji nego u zg (bar je bio ljetos).

----------


## mare41

cure, na www.beta.hr se mogu lijekovi dobiti povoljnije, sad više neće biti povrata poreza na lijekove pa se neće isplatiti kupovati ih u ljekarnama.

----------


## nena3beba

Krajem marta u Srbiji: Menopur 1930 din, Merional 1429 din. 
fostimon 1313,00 din
znaci oko 19e, 15 e i 13 e

----------


## mare41

Izgleda su iste cijene, i kod nas i kod vas i u Češkoj.

----------


## leeloo77

> ja baš jučer kupila 20 menopura i platila 3119 kn 20 ampula (ljekarna kuharić) što je nešto eura manje nego bi bilo u češkoj a kad na to još nadodaš poštarinu itd dođe ti na isto. Jedino cetrotid kupujem u sloveniji (brežice) jer je dosta jeftiniji nego u zg (bar je bio ljetos).


provjerila-cetrotid u zg 470 kn a u sloveniji oko 300 kn

----------


## leeloo77

joj lupala bi glavom u zid!!!  zašto prije niste spomenule beta.hr.....   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## pino

Hvala Leeloo!!! Evo stavila sam i stranicu s cijenama lijekova, jako bih rado da se tu skupe svi podaci koji mogu bit korisni - uključujući i cijene puta sto ste pisale prije

kad bi to jedna dobra dusica skupila i poslala mi na pino111@gmail.com, bila bih vam jako jako zahvalna!

----------


## mare41

> joj lupala bi glavom u zid!!!  zašto prije niste spomenule beta.hr.....


 vjeruj, i ja, 56 menopura, koma

----------


## leeloo77

> vjeruj, i ja, 56 menopura, koma


hebate mogle smo na dobar godišnji za tu lovu ... :Laughing:

----------


## mare41

ili ko zna šta drugo :Smile: , al prošla baba s kolačima :Smile: , sad svima preporučujem da nabave povoljnije

----------


## amaria 23

Bog cure,imam jedno pitanjce! Jos uvjek cekam da mi dr potvrdi kad dolazim tocno gore na prve konzultacije.I sad neman novaca da odmah uzmem i ljekove,gdje ste vi ljekove nabavljale,dali u pragu kod nje,ili ste u Hrv.Jer sam mislila mozda poci u Cito po ljekove,ili u neku ljekarnu sto ja znam! Jer ne ide mi se uPrag samo po ljekove pred postupak.Jer kad sam bila na proslom postupku uzimala sam Puregon i to sam uzela u klinici.Jos uvjek neman pojma sto ce mi dati,ali samo da pitam okvirno,nista drugo.Hvala unaprijed.Pusaaaaaa svima

----------


## leeloo77

> Bog cure,imam jedno pitanjce! Jos uvjek cekam da mi dr potvrdi kad dolazim tocno gore na prve konzultacije.I sad neman novaca da odmah uzmem i ljekove,gdje ste vi ljekove nabavljale,dali u pragu kod nje,ili ste u Hrv.Jer sam mislila mozda poci u Cito po ljekove,ili u neku ljekarnu sto ja znam! Jer ne ide mi se uPrag samo po ljekove pred postupak.Jer kad sam bila na proslom postupku uzimala sam Puregon i to sam uzela u klinici.Jos uvjek neman pojma sto ce mi dati,ali samo da pitam okvirno,nista drugo.Hvala unaprijed.Pusaaaaaa svima


ja nisam ništa od lijekova uzimala u Pragu jer tamo smo tako i onako dolazili tek večer pred punkciju odnosno inseminaciju. Tamo smo jedino kupili lijekove potrebne nakon transfera za koje smo tamo i dobili recept. (naravno plaćaš sama).ovaj put ću jedino utrogestane uzeti iz zg da ih tamo bezveze ne kupujem.

----------


## marti78

Nisam prerano napravila jer se beta može izvaditi 10 dan nakon transfera blastocista s tim da se dan transfera računa kao nulti dan. Ponovila sam i 12 DNT i u biti je sve ispod 5 negativno. Ne kužim zašto mi iz Praga kažu da napravim test tek u petak. To će biti 16 DNT. U biti mi je tlaka uzimati lijekove, a znam da nisam trudna.

----------


## nena3beba

mi razmatramo opciju da iznajmimo stan u pragu na mesec dana jer je jefgtinije nego hotel 10-15 dana koliko cemo biti tamo. od 7dc do dan posle blastocita.
rekose nam oko 300-350 e stan za ceo 5ti mesec u tom delu grada.

marti jos nista nije gotovo, ne gubi nadu

----------


## opa

drage moje pražanke evo da vam se i ja konačno javim sa nekim informacijama,ja sam pisala danici u pronatal mail za konzultacije  za za postupak ivf+donirana sperma ali mi je ona odgovorila da trebamo čekati 4mj za termin pa sam čitajući vaša iskustva  ipak odlučila da ne idemo na konzultacije već da se o svemu dogovorimo putem maila tj.da ipak i uštedimo dodatno novac jer kao što čitam i  svaka je kn dragocjena.Ona mi je rekla da netrebamo dolaziti na konzultacije nego da se dogovorimo sve putem maila i da mi moj ginekolog može odrediti stimulaciju a nalazi koje ću trebati donijeti sa sobom da ne budu stari više od 3 mj a ona će javiti koje nalaze će oni tražiti.Naravno ja sam već neke pretrage napravila koje sam pročitala  od Vas da će mi trebati.svi su ok samo me malo buni nalaz od progesterona 21dc je 31.7 pa neznam dali je to niska razina za taj period u kojem sam radila,u svakom slučaju mi bi smo išli u postupak u kolovozu pa ću vjerovatno raditi sve ispočetka da ne budu stari nalazi.Pošto mi je to prvi put da idemo uopće u postupak malo me je moram priznati strah  oću li dobro reagirati na stimulaciju koju će mi gin dati,ali nadam se da će sve biti ok,kad čitam Vaša iskustva to mi daje dodatnu snagu da to sve prođem.Drago mi je što postoji ova tema i što možemo ovdje svaka od nas pisati svoja iskustva kako bi pomogle jedna drugoj,najviše me vesele naše trudnice i nadam se da će nas i biti sve više i više.

----------


## nena3beba

opa srecno! 
kad planiras da udjes u postupak tacno?
za progesteron : imas li jedinice napisane i referentne vrednosti? ali ne brini, cak i da je mali, to se najlakse resava, ionako svi dobiju utrogestan da koriste posle vto!

----------


## amaria 23

Mi idemo na konzultacije u prag 14.5. u PFC. presretna,sto da kazem...

----------


## opa

hvala nena3beb,ako bi mi men došao na vrijeme znači da ga dobijem 29.07(na moj rođ ha ha)vjerovatno bi tad počela sa ljekovima  i onda oko 10-15.08 bi bili tamo,jel tako ovo mi je prvi put pa neznam točno kako to ide ?Može li mi neka od Vas to bolje objasniti

----------


## venera3

> Mi idemo na konzultacije u prag 14.5. u PFC. presretna,sto da kazem...


 amaria 23 znači ideš na konzultacije u PFC pa to je super.....ja ću isto u PFC samo smo dogovorili bez konzultacija da izbjegnemo troškove još ne znam kad točno idem u postupak. Baš fino onda ćeš nam donijeti informacija.....Hoće li tebe isto voditi i pripremati tvpj gin.ovdje za postupak tamo?

----------


## nena3beba

amaria 23 srecno!
pa bicemo u isto vreme tamo'samo meni tu negde et!  :Smile: 
opa, a sto toliko odlazes? pa ako se konsultacije zakazuju na 3 meseca , ne znaci valjda to i za ulazak u proces!?
evo ja uletela brzo

----------


## nena3beba

amaria 23 srecno!
pa bicemo u isto vreme tamo'samo meni tu negde et!  :Smile: 
opa, a sto toliko odlazes? pa ako se konsultacije zakazuju na 3 meseca , ne znaci valjda to i za ulazak u proces!?
evo ja uletela brzo

----------


## opa

danica mi je rekla da na postupak nemoramo čekati da imaju dovoljne količine u banci i da možemo već sljedeći mjesec u postupak ali kako mi mm nemože dobiti godišnji sad već tek u 8 mjesecu,zato idemo tad.Eto kad sam već ovoliko čekala prvo da skupimo novac.....proletit će i ovo vrime brzo.a di ti neno ideš na postupak

----------


## maka

Evo,devojke i ja da se javim , slucajno sam naletela na ovaj forum i jako su mi pomogle sve vase informacije. Ukratko ja sam kandidat za donaciju i odlucila sam se za PFC.zakazazala sam konsultacije za 10.05. a na samu donaciju se ceka oko dva meseca, pripremu radi moj dr. Prvi utisak iz razgovora sa dr.Sonjom je super.  zena mi je telefonom sve objasnila cak mi rece zbog troskova da nemoram na konsultacije,ali smo mi ipak na tome insistirali jer mi je lakse da se na licu mesta i uzivo o svemu informisem,tako da se sad spremam za put. Svim devojkama zelim srecu u postupcima i da se nase price zavrse sa hepy end-om

----------


## nena3beba

u pronatal opa!
a pa dobro ako je tako, proletece ti vreme brzo!

----------


## leeloo77

> hvala nena3beb,ako bi mi men došao na vrijeme znači da ga dobijem 29.07(na moj rođ ha ha)vjerovatno bi tad počela sa ljekovima  i onda oko 10-15.08 bi bili tamo,jel tako ovo mi je prvi put pa neznam točno kako to ide ?Može li mi neka od Vas to bolje objasniti


protokol za postupak ćeš dobiti od doktora u pragu.lijekove kupuješ sama (tamo nisu ništa jeftiniji) i uzimaš kako su ti rekli. obično se 9. dan od početka ciklusa ide na UZV i to javljaš u prag (veličina folikula).oni ti tada kažu kada moraš aplicirati stop injekciju  i kada morate biti u pragu na punkciji. pukcija se radi pod kratkotrajnoj anesteziji i par dana kasnije je transfer.dan nakon transfera idete doma. 
ovo je onako u globalu a ako te neki dijelovi više zanimaju prolistaj malo po temama ovdje na forumu jer se već o svemu naveliko pisalo   :Smile: 

sretno  :Smile:

----------


## hop

Curke, da li bi mi mogle reći ako se recimo od 1.dc počinje sa stimulacijom, koji se dan otprilike putuje, znam da je idući dan punkcija,ali koji dan to obično biva da se putuje?

----------


## amaria 23

Cure dali i u PFCentru isto mogu kod kuce ici na folikulometriju ili moran cijelo vrijeme biti gore.Jer kad smo bili u Becu morali smo 15 dana biti gore.Jer bilo bi mi super da idem gore direktno na punkciju? Ima li koja cura svoje iskustvo da mi kaze?

----------


## little ivy

> Mi idemo na konzultacije u prag 14.5. u PFC. presretna,sto da kazem...


super srećo,onda se definitivno vidimo  :Smile:  u koliko sati trebate biti 14og? mi smo taj dan na kontroli. cut cemo se jos naravno i sve dogovoriti....a to je tako brzoooo  :Grin:

----------


## amaria 23

Mi moramo biti gore u 13 h,heheh,ma definitvno se vidimo.Ali naravno doci cemo koju uru ranije,da bas nije na knap.Pusaaa.sad se smijem sama sa sobom...

----------


## nena3beba

> Curke, da li bi mi mogle reći ako se recimo od 1.dc počinje sa stimulacijom, koji se dan otprilike putuje, znam da je idući dan punkcija,ali koji dan to obično biva da se putuje?


ako ides direktno na aspiraciju, onda zavisno od protokola:
-ako su antagonisti, skraceni postupak (gonal, cetrotide bez suprefakta i kontraceptiva)-aspiracija je od 11-13 dana obicno. dakle putujes od 10-12 dana
-ako je dugacki protokol aspiracija je obicno oko 14-15-16 dana ciklusa, tako da putujes kasnije.
mislim da je kljucnim momenat velicina folikula od 17-18 mm da se krene na put

----------


## hop

Hvala, nena3beba, neznam da li je bitan  dan u ciklusu kad se treba ići kod mpo doktora radi određivanja stimulacije ili je svejedno koji je dan u ciklusu, jer ja bi da mi ovdje moj mpo doktor odredi stimulaciju za Prag? I što se tiće ultrazvuka, mjerenja folikula tokom stimulacije, da li mi to može napraviti moj socijalni ginekolog u mom  gradu, jer nisam iz zg, pa da netrebam ići u zg, radi toga?

----------


## đurđa76

evo cure da se javim,bili smo u pfc na konzultacijama i oduševljeni smo i zadovoljni razvojem situacije.postupak donacije jajne stanice i krećemo za dva tri mjeseca.doktorica je predobra i draga ,za svaku preporuku,i Mirna,ma same pohvale.e sad zanima me da li je koja od vas pila cycloprogynovu i gdje se to može nabaviti,jer su mi kod nas rekli da se ona više ne proizvodi

----------


## tuzna

ja sam iz BiH i u martu pitala u apoteci za cikloproginovu(bila opcija ili to ili estrofem,ipak na kraju sam uzimala estrofem) i rekli da ima.niko mi nije pomenuo da je nema i da se ne proizvodi

----------


## leeloo77

> Hvala, nena3beba, neznam da li je bitan  dan u ciklusu kad se treba ići kod mpo doktora radi određivanja stimulacije ili je svejedno koji je dan u ciklusu, jer ja bi da mi ovdje moj mpo doktor odredi stimulaciju za Prag? I što se tiće ultrazvuka, mjerenja folikula tokom stimulacije, da li mi to može napraviti moj socijalni ginekolog u mom  gradu, jer nisam iz zg, pa da netrebam ići u zg, radi toga?


koliko znam doktor iz praga ti daje protokol jer ipak kod njih obavljaš postupak. UZV ti može napraviti i tvoj dr. .
ja sam prošli IVF na UZV išla u vinogradsku-kao bolje je ići kod MPO doktora jer je on baš upućen u sve te stvari itd. ali onda se desilo da bi na taj UZV čekala po par sati -nisam njihov pacijent pa uvijek budem zadnja,a u uz to mi dr T nikad nije htio  odgovoriti ni na jedno pitanje nego je rekao da za apsolutno sve  zovem u prag i pitam. (bilo mi je prvi put pa sam ga pitala kak mu se sve to čini,da li je br jajašaca ok i tak,ništa posebno).
tako sam došla do zaključka da od njega i njegovog znanja ionako nemam ništa pa ću ovaj put lijepo kod svoje dr kojoj nije teško odgovoriti na moja pitanja.

----------


## hop

leeloo koliko sam čula većinom se curama tu daje tj.određuje stimulacija,odredi je tu naš mpo doktor,jer mnogi ni nejdu na konzultacije u Prag, nego im tu se odredi stimulacija i onda se sam javlja veličina folikula u Prag, mislim koliko sam shvatila da može i tako da ti tu u Hrvatskoj  tvoj mpo doktor odredi stimulaciju za Prag

----------


## opa

hop i meni su u pronatalu rekli da će mi moj ginekolog odrediti stimulaciju,pa sad neznam oću li u zg ili ću to kod mog ginekologa pošto nisam iz zg

----------


## hop

Draga opa , pa ja mislim da bi trebale u zg ići kod mpo ginekologa da nam odredi stimulaciju, ja sam na Vuk Vrhovcu, pa bi ja mislim tamo trebala kod mpo ginekologa, a mislim da mi moj socijalni ginekolog u mom gradu ne određuje stimulaciju, mada bi to bilo super kada bi moglo tako!

----------


## opa

Da da naravno vidit ću što će reći moj gin pa ću onda u zg ili u split,nadam se da će nam uspiti

----------


## leeloo77

sorry ! mislila sam da svima tamo određuju protokol kao i meni al sam očito u krivu  :Smile:

----------


## kika84

Hej cure ! Ja u šestom mjesecu isto idem u PFC ! jedva čekam! :Very Happy:  Meni protokol za stimulaciju određuje moj mpo doktor na vv. Naručio me u petom mjesecu da dođem na dogovor za protokol. Ide li još netko u šestom u Prag ?

----------


## little ivy

koliko sam uhvatila,o vama ovisi tko ce vam odrediti protokol. meni je moj soc gin reko da mi imaju odrediti oni u pragu,mpo doktora nemam blizu(treba u susjedni grad)pa prema tome kad bude vrijeme vjerojatno cu se dogovoriti s pragom.

amaria....vrijeme leti,vidimo se brzo. ne mogu vjerovat haha

----------


## hop

Kika  ja bi isto trebala kod svog mpo doktora na vv, molim te reci mi da li si zvala telefonski na vv da se naručiš za određivanje protokola i dok si zvala da li si naručena za određeni dan u ciklusu ili je svejedno, molim te ako mi to možeš  oko toga sve pojasniti,meni je uglavnom u 11.mj rekao da napravim krvne pretrage na zarazne bolesti itd.. i da onda dođem, ali znam da se tamo mora naručivati i to možda mjesec dana unaprjed, ili ne, znam da sam za dragog tako na vv , mjesec dana oko 15 u mj. ga morala naručivati, za idući mjesec, sad neznam kak se naručujem za taj protokol i sve to

----------


## kika84

Draga hop , ja sam se za prvi pregled naručila prvi dc telefonom i tako se uvijek naručuješ za onaj dc koji ti doktor odredi. na prvi pregled se obično ide 8 dc i onda ti doktor kaže kad da dođeš sljedeći put. ja sam drugi put bila 3 dc jer su mi vadili krv za nalaz hormona jer oni priznaju samo svoje nalaze. Sad idem opet 24.5 da mi odredi protokol jer u 6 mj. idemo u Prag. Ako ti treba još koja informacija ili broj tel. vv slobodno pitaj , možeš i na pp.

----------


## hop

Draga Kika, ja sam bila samo jedanput na pregledu u vv i bila sam 8dc, i rekao mi je da napravim krvne pretrage na zarazne bolesti i da dođem onda, ali mi nije rekao koji dc da dođem opet ponovno,pa sad neznam što da radim, kako da se naručim kad budem zvala,da kažem sestri kad se naručujem da za stimulaciju da mi doktor odredi, a i nisam kod njih vadila hormone , vadila sam prošle godine, ali u osijeku, a i nije mi doktor spominjao da moram vaditi hormone, jedino će sad možda kad budem opet išla, uglavnom eto neznam sada koji dan da se naručim?Kika da li zoveš doktora ili srstru kad se naručuješ?

----------


## nena3beba

devojke pomagajte!ja dobila juce u 18h. 3 dana ranije. i sad ne znam da li mi je to prvi dan ciklusa ili je tek danas prvi? treba 2.dc da primim prvu dozu gonala. dr mi jos nije odgovorio na mail. ne znam sta da radim. da li sad da dam gonal ipak ili da cekam sutra? mora u isto vreme!

----------


## mare41

nena, negdje sam čitala da neki doktori računaju prvi dan ako dođe baš do 18 h, al pliz pričekaj da ti se još neko javi, pitaja na Odbrojavanju ili negdje drugdje, a jel ti baš pravo počelo curiti jučer? danas bi po meni bio 2. dan.

----------


## nena3beba

pa onako tamno po malo, ali dovoljno za dnevni ulozak. skakala sam na nekom veselju pa je moda od toga ranije...

----------


## nena3beba

jel i obicne igle gonala (ne onaj pen gona) idu u stomak pod pravim uglam ili one idu pod 45 stepeni...? malo su mi dugacke za prav ugao...

----------


## nena3beba

upravo sam sad u 19:45 dala sebi prvu dozu gonala!nisam docekala dr da se javi, ali sam zakljucila da posto sam dobila oko 18-19h, sad je proslo vise od 24h pa racunam da je 2.dan. valjda ne gresim.drugo sto sam mozda pogresila je , a mozda i nisam, negde mi u malom mozgu stoji da do 4 praska mogu da se rastvore sa 1 rastvaracem, te nisam 4 puta davala nego jednim rastorom 4 praska rastvorula u 1 spric i dala pod uglom od 90 stepeni jer je iglica mala oko 10-12 mm.trece, zaboravih da uvucem malo kad zabodoh iglu da proverim da li sam ubola krvni sud, pa kad sam izvlacila iglu pocelo malo da krvari -znaci ubola sam krvni sud-al valjda to nije tako strasno?pocelaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam!i sad sam stvarno uzbudjena, sva treperim... moracu da zapalim 1 cigaretu! uzas, ali moracu, bas ne mogu da se opustim...

----------


## kika84

draga hop naručuješ se kod sestre sad dr.L ima svoju sestru a dr. A svoju. Bilo bi najbolje da ih nazoveš 1 dc i objasniš im situaciju pa će te oni uputiti što da radiš. 


Nena3beba normalno ti je da mjesto uboda malčice krvari zbog oštećenja kože od uboda.

----------


## opa

draga neno sretan početak ka ostvarivanju najljepših snova i ja mislim da ti je danas 2dc

----------


## nena3beba

> draga neno sretan početak ka ostvarivanju najljepših snova i ja mislim da ti je danas 2dc


hvala ti draga!

----------


## mare41

nena, sve super pikaš i sve je to normalno, javljaj kako ide, sretno!

----------


## nena3beba

mare care!
hvala!

----------


## venera3

> evo cure da se javim,bili smo u pfc na konzultacijama i oduševljeni smo i zadovoljni razvojem situacije.postupak donacije jajne stanice i krećemo za dva tri mjeseca.doktorica je predobra i draga ,za svaku preporuku,i Mirna,ma same pohvale.e sad zanima me da li je koja od vas pila cycloprogynovu i gdje se to može nabaviti,jer su mi kod nas rekli da se ona više ne proizvodi


Đurđa76.....pozdrav ti ..znači išli ste na konzultacije u pfc? Ja sam ovako mailom dogovorila da ne idemo na konzultacije isto u pfc rekli su mi da nije nužno pa zbog troškova ćemo to izbjeći.Isto trebam na donaciju js....čeka se dva mjeseca i to će brzo proći.Daj pričaj što su tebi rekli da trebaš donijeti od nalaza i kad počinješ s postupkom,jel te priprema tvoj gin. ovdje ili? Jesi li davala sad na konzultacijama neke podatke ili sve to im dostaviš naknadno? Plizzz-hvala!

----------


## venera3

Nena3beba  sretno u postupki!

----------


## đurđa76

venera3
pa u biti  ja ne trebam raditi nikakve dodatne pretrage i čekamo da nas kontaktiraju da su našli donatoricu,u međuvremenu pijem hormone kako bi izazvali moj ciklus i da počnemo sa usklađivanjem,rekla je doktorica da misli do sedmog mjeseca svakako.inače,dragi je dao svoje tako da dolazimo samo na transfer

----------


## venera3

> venera3
> pa u biti ja ne trebam raditi nikakve dodatne pretrage i čekamo da nas kontaktiraju da su našli donatoricu,u međuvremenu pijem hormone kako bi izazvali moj ciklus i da počnemo sa usklađivanjem,rekla je doktorica da misli do sedmog mjeseca svakako.inače,dragi je dao svoje tako da dolazimo samo na transfer


Pa znaš i mismo mislilli ako Bog da u sedmom mjesecu.Ja sam im ovako poslala svoje podatke visinu,težinu i to zbog odabira donatorke,trebam im javiti još krvne grupe i Rh faktore za obojee datum posljednje menge,a meni baš se sad nešto zdrmalo i trebala sam dobiti ,a nisam još očito hormoni, pa ne znam što im javiti.....sačekat ću još pa im poslati sve te podatke odjedanput.Znači ti ne moraš nikakve nalaze vaditi,a ciklus ti usklade ovdje s ciklusom donatorke ili sam krivo shvatila.Kakvi su ti dojmovi općenito o klinici i dr.?

----------


## nena3beba

javila mi se danica na mob. rekla je da se onaj dan ne racuna kao prvi ali posto sam dala inekciju posle 25h u redu je.
uz mi zakazan za petak 7dc u 14 i 40h
inekcije cu da primam oko 13h ubuduce

----------


## marti78

Bok svima!Evo da vam se javim malo. Test sam napravila u petak i definitivno je pokazao minus. Odlučila sam ovaj ciklus preskočiti i ponovo ići na transfer u 6 mjesecu.
Inače, danas mi je muž predao dokumente u HZZO (Margaretska 3) da nam odobre liječenje u inozemstvu i sada čekam odgovor. Na HZZO stranici skinete dokument u pdf obliku koji se zove "liječenje inozemstvo", vaš liječnik vam to popuni i potpiše se, vi napišete zahtjev (par rečenica) u kojem tražite odobrenje liječenja i priložite svu potrebnu medicinsku dokumentaciju.
Sada čekamo što će nam odgovoriti. Navodno se čeka tjedan dana odgovor.
Svima koji idete sljedeći mjesec držim fige da vam uspije postupak i da vas razveseli jedna pozitivna beta!!!

----------


## đurđa76

> Pa znaš i mismo mislilli ako Bog da u sedmom mjesecu.Ja sam im ovako poslala svoje podatke visinu,težinu i to zbog odabira donatorke,trebam im javiti još krvne grupe i Rh faktore za obojee datum posljednje menge,a meni baš se sad nešto zdrmalo i trebala sam dobiti ,a nisam još očito hormoni, pa ne znam što im javiti.....sačekat ću još pa im poslati sve te podatke odjedanput.Znači ti ne moraš nikakve nalaze vaditi,a ciklus ti usklade ovdje s ciklusom donatorke ili sam krivo shvatila.Kakvi su ti dojmovi općenito o klinici i dr.?


 klinika,doktorica,Mirna- odlično,nemam prigovora

----------


## nena3beba

evo jos neka dva smestaja blizu pronatala
http://www.hotelgradient.cz/cenik.php
http://www.tzpraha.cz/

----------


## hop

Marti koji točno liječnik, da li mpo liječnik ispunjava zahtjev za odobrenje, ja idem na vv?Žao mi je zbog neuspjeha, ali uspjet ćeš i uskoro biti prava ljetna trudnica!!

----------


## marti78

Draga Hop, baš su me danas nazvali iz HZZO-a. Treba biti mpo liječnik, ali svakako iz Ustanove koja ima ugovor sa HZZO. Ja ću morati naći nekog iz Petrove jer mi neće priznati liječnika iz Privatne poliklinike.

----------


## hop

Samo naprijed draga Marti, ja se nadam da ćeš uspijeti, jer ne vidim razloga odbijanja zahtijeva, imate dokumentaciju i to je tu kod nas neizvedivo tako da bi se to trebalo odobriti.Znaći treba biti mpo liječnik, eto ja sam na vv,a i može se u Pertovoj! Molim te javljaj što god bude novoga i navijam od srca da uspijete!!!!

----------


## talia7

Iako sam i više nego na iglama, iako još uvijek niti ne pomišljam na to da bih se mogla ludo radovati ipak imam 513 betu danas  :Smile:  
Nisam mogla izdražati i vadila sam krv i prije nego je Mardešić rekao i beta je bila 28, onda dva tri dana nakon toga 37  :Sad:  Već tad sam mislila ništa od svega jer ne raste onako kako bi trebala rasti i onda izvadim krv 23.4 kad je dr. rekao i beta je bila 44. hmmmm zbunila sam se jer sam bila sigurna da je biokemijska i da će nakon tih 37 padati, no 26.4 sam opet ponovila i beta je narasla na 165, danas je 513!! 
Tako da ni sama ne znam šta da mislim, valjda je ok, ali opet ko zna, taj polagani rast, pa ovaj ajmo reći pravilni uffffff ko zna.

----------


## mare41

talia7, samo neka tako lijepo polagano raste, puno ~~~~~za to

----------


## opa

talia 7 čestitam na pozitivnoj i velikoj beti i neka raste iz dana u dan sve veća i veća............

----------


## marti78

Draga Talia, čekala sam tvoju poruku danima...Čestitam ti od srca!!!!Baš sam imala neki pozitivan feeling da će ti upaliti.Supeeerrrr!!!!Pa mogli bi i blizanci biti :Smile:  Laganim tempom sad i javljaj nam se....
Pozdrav!!!

----------


## gričanka

*Talia*  , čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje  :Heart:

----------


## venera3

> Iako sam i više nego na iglama, iako još uvijek niti ne pomišljam na to da bih se mogla ludo radovati ipak imam 513 betu danas  
> Nisam mogla izdražati i vadila sam krv i prije nego je Mardešić rekao i beta je bila 28, onda dva tri dana nakon toga 37  Već tad sam mislila ništa od svega jer ne raste onako kako bi trebala rasti i onda izvadim krv 23.4 kad je dr. rekao i beta je bila 44. hmmmm zbunila sam se jer sam bila sigurna da je biokemijska i da će nakon tih 37 padati, no 26.4 sam opet ponovila i beta je narasla na 165, danas je 513!! 
> Tako da ni sama ne znam šta da mislim, valjda je ok, ali opet ko zna, taj polagani rast, pa ovaj ajmo reći pravilni uffffff ko zna.


 Talia7 sretnooooo do svih visina!!!

----------


## venera3

Gričanaka ...kako si ti...kako teku tvoje pripreme još malčice i primaklo se malena zar ne?

----------


## gričanka

> Gričanaka ...kako si ti...kako teku tvoje pripreme još malčice i primaklo se malena zar ne?


... da bilo bi ... kad ne bi bilo epididimitisa
Odgodili smo postupak zbog radi iznenadne bolesti MMa... još čekam odgovore iz Pronatala, a MM se liječi. Nadam se da nećemo dugo čekati  :Sad: 
Eto i kad se kockice lijepo slože, i nema mjesta grešci... uvijek ima za neki zez (iliti z***b)  :Rolling Eyes: 
Svima podrav

----------


## venera3

> ... da bilo bi ... kad ne bi bilo epididimitisa
> Odgodili smo postupak zbog radi iznenadne bolesti MMa... još čekam odgovore iz Pronatala, a MM se liječi. Nadam se da nećemo dugo čekati 
> Eto i kad se kockice lijepo slože, i nema mjesta grešci... uvijek ima za neki zez (iliti z***b) 
> Svima podrav


 Draga zbilja mi je žao,daj ne sekiraj se .....ma tko zna zašto je to dobro!
Nekad nismo ni svjesni koliko nas nevidljiva ruka dobro vodi!
Pozdrav ti,a mužić da što skorije ozdravi!

----------


## talia7

ej draga gričanka, meni je ovaj put sve išlo naopako, sve van svih planova, pa pripreme za Prag su mi trajale od jeseni 2009  :Sad:  a nije bilo nikakvih problema niti poteškoća. Ginekologica mi liječila vaginalni bris u koje su bili nesignifikantni difteroidi. 
Mrzim kad mi to govore grrrrrrrrrrrrr ali opusti se, sve nekako dođe na svoje mjesto  :Wink:  i u pravo vrijeme!

----------


## marti78

Draga Talia, pričala sam o tebi Radončiću i odmah te se sjetio. Rekla sam mu da si se javila sa lijepim vijestima i baš mi kaže da je primio tvoj mail  :Smile:  Kak se osjećaš?! Jesi imala kakvih simptoma dok si čekala rezultate?!
Mi ćemo za Prag krajem 6 mj i ležat ću na trbuhu ovaj put  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  Šalim se malo. Znam da tu nema pravila. Treba pozitivno razmišljati i biti uporan.
Čuvaj mi se. Pozdrav!

----------


## little ivy

draga talia,iskrene čestitke  :Smile: 

proljeće je krenulo, a s njim nadam se i lijepe stvari za sve nas.da nam bude što više praških trudnica......

mi smo u pripremama za put na sjever i nervoza me lagano ispunjava hehe

----------


## hop

Evo pitanje za sve cure, kako su vaši dragi prihvatili činjenicu za donora, da li se vesele tom trenutku , trude i iščekuju, sve vezano za tu našu sreću, jer ipak to nam je jedina šansa da budemo majke, a i njima da budu očevi, makar ne biološki,možda je i malo privatne prirode, ali koja hoće voljela bi da mi odgovori! Malo sam tužna, jer imam osječaj da se moj dragi ne veseli ko ja, ili griješim, neznam ni sama, pa bi htijela čuti kako vaši dragi reagiraju!

----------


## hop

Draga talia čestitke od srca, presretna sam zbog tebe, samo tako neka se nastavi!!!

----------


## pretorija

Zanima me da li je koja od vas koristila ovaj crinone 8% vaginal  gel koji je najbolja vrsta progesterona
bar tako sam cula od cura koje su ga koristile.
Dali ga ima za kupit u Hr i koliko kosta po tubi jer se koriste 2 tube na dan.
Ova cura je isla na donaciju js i savjetovali su je da koristi ovaj gel i ostala je trudna od prve mada je bila 10god u ranoj menopauzi. :Smile:

----------


## leeloo77

hop- mm i ja od nasih samih početaka znamo da jedino donacija postoji kao opcija ukoliko želimo dijete tako da oko toga nije bilo nikakvih problema ili čudnih osjećaja. isto tako su reagirali i svi ostali kojima smo rekli (familija i neki prijatelji) jedino ih je više zanimalo kak to sve ide i sl. 

što se tiče našeg odlaska u PFC- sa zadovoljstvom vam javljam da je danas bio transfer-vraćena 2 super embrija (punkcija bila prije 4 dana) i 4 ostala zamrznuta. ß vadim 20.5 pa držite fige!

----------


## hop

Draga leeloo, hvala na odgovoru i drago mi je zbog tebe i želim ti da budeš prava proljetna trudnica!!

----------


## marti78

Draga Hop, ja ti mogu dati skoro identičan komentar kao leeloo77. Moram priznati da je moj muž bio više uzbuđen oko samog transfera nego ja. Uglavnom samo pozitivna reakcija od svih najbližih.
Jednostavno nemamo drugog rješenja i ako želimo zajedničko dijete to je jedina opcija. Ponekad mi je jako teško i suze mi krenu, pomislim kako je život nepravedan i pitam se zašto nam se to događa, a onda okrenem na pozitivu i razmišljam o svom djetetu...

U svakom slučaju nije lako donijeti takvu odluku...

Leeloo77 držimo fige!Laganijim tempom sad....

Pozdrav svima!

----------


## opa

> Evo pitanje za sve cure, kako su vaši dragi prihvatili činjenicu za donora, da li se vesele tom trenutku , trude i iščekuju, sve vezano za tu našu sreću, jer ipak to nam je jedina šansa da budemo majke, a i njima da budu očevi, makar ne biološki,možda je i malo privatne prirode, ali koja hoće voljela bi da mi odgovori! Malo sam tužna, jer imam osječaj da se moj dragi ne veseli ko ja, ili griješim, neznam ni sama, pa bi htijela čuti kako vaši dragi reagiraju!


 draga hop evo i ja ti mogu reći da mm i meni nije bilo lako u početku prihvatiti činjenicu da nećemo moći imati djecu ali evo fala BOGU on nam je dao tu mogućnost da možemo na ovaj način imati djecu pa s vremenom kako su godine prolazile kroz mnogo razgovora i ljubavi prihvatili smo to i sad jedva čekamo ljeto da krenemo put praga u nadi da će nam uspjeti,a što se tiče rodbine i prijatelja svi nas podržavaju.

----------


## mia

> Zanima me da li je koja od vas koristila ovaj crinone 8% vaginal gel koji je najbolja vrsta progesterona
> bar tako sam cula od cura koje su ga koristile.
> Dali ga ima za kupit u Hr i koliko kosta po tubi jer se koriste 2 tube na dan.
> Ova cura je isla na donaciju js i savjetovali su je da koristi ovaj gel i ostala je trudna od prve mada je bila 10god u ranoj menopauzi.


Ja sam u 2 postupka koristila Crinone gel koji sam kupovala u Pragu tako da ne znam koje su cijene u RH.
U ostalim postupcima sam koristila Utrogestan koje u RH mozes dobiti na recept.
Ostala sam trudna u postupku u kojem koristim Utrogestan. :Smile: 

Sto se tice bolje - losije iskustva, Crinone mi je bilo jednostavnije koristiti jer se koristi 2x dnevno i nekako je vise higijenski zbog aplikatora.
Ali nije niti Utrogestan tako los :Smile:  pa se naviknes traziti WC gdje ces oprati ruke, staviti svoju dozu i ici dalje (naravno ako nisi kod kuce).
Koliko sam razgovarala sa razlicitim lijecnicima nitko od njih bas nije nesto vise preferirao Crinone od Utrogestana.

----------


## pretorija

Jos zanima ako se sjecas koja je cijena u euro bila za 1 tubicu gela
Ja se spremam uskoro u PFC pa cu vidit sta mi preporuce gel ili utrogestan.
Imas li iskustva sa Climara flasterima ili nekom drugom vrstom estradiola u ovom obliku? :Heart:

----------


## venera3

> Jos zanima ako se sjecas koja je cijena u euro bila za 1 tubicu gela
> Ja se spremam uskoro u PFC pa cu vidit sta mi preporuce gel ili utrogestan.
> Imas li iskustva sa Climara flasterima ili nekom drugom vrstom estradiola u ovom obliku?


Rado bih ti pomogla ali baš nekih informacija o tome još ne znam.Isto se spremam na PFC....donacija js.planirali smo u sedmom mjesecu pa vidjet ćemo.Kad ti ideš...isto donacija js. ili što drugo?

----------


## pretorija

> Rado bih ti pomogla ali baš nekih informacija o tome još ne znam.Isto se spremam na PFC....donacija js.planirali smo u sedmom mjesecu pa vidjet ćemo.Kad ti ideš...isto donacija js. ili što drugo?


Ja isto idem na donaciju js jos sam u pregovorima za juli rekli su mi da idu na godisnji u avgustu neznam dal cijeli avgust ili 2-3 tjedna.

----------


## venera3

> Ja isto idem na donaciju js jos sam u pregovorima za juli rekli su mi da idu na godisnji u avgustu neznam dal cijeli avgust ili 2-3 tjedna.


Znači isto planiraš ako Bog da u sedmom mjesecu.Jesi li išla na konzultacije ...ja nisam ,ovako su mi mailom rekli da ne moram...htjeli smo izbjeć naravno zbog financija. Jesi li ih zvala telefonom s kim si kontaktirala i eventualno se dogovarala.Oprosti mi ako te davim ili sam znatiželjna previš...no nije zlonamjerno.Hvala ti!

----------


## mia

> Jos zanima ako se sjecas koja je cijena u euro bila za 1 tubicu gela
> Ja se spremam uskoro u PFC pa cu vidit sta mi preporuce gel ili utrogestan.
> Imas li iskustva sa Climara flasterima ili nekom drugom vrstom estradiola u ovom obliku?


Ja sam kupovala cijelu kutiju, mislim da nije postojala mogucnost da kupis pojedinacne aplikatore.
Mislim da je cijena kutije bila oko 150-200 kuna. A ako se ne varam u RH je cijena kutije oko 400-500 kn.
Nemoj me pitati koliko ima aplikatora u kutiji, to se stvarno vise ne sjecam. 

Sto se tice flastera koristila sam Estraderm TTS 100. Isto ga mozes dobiti na recept, mislim da se po kutiji mora nadoplatiti 20 kn.

----------


## venera3

Đurđa 76.... Kako ste vi išli autom ili busom.Jeste li gdje rezervirali prenoćište u blizini PFC.....kakve su cijene....Hvala ti!

----------


## leeloo77

evo da ja odgovorim jer smo taman stigli iz praga... spavali smo u hotelu denise koji je 5 min vožnje do PFC klinike. hotelčić je u mirnoj ulici,doručak je fin a cijena je bila puno povoljnija od hotela neposredno uz kliniku.6 noći sa doručkom nas je došlo u prosjeku oko 52 eura.(taman je najskuplje preko 1.5 inače bi bilo još i jeftinije). u blizini je tramvaj tako da auto nismo micali 5 dana-od punkcije do transfera. preporučam vam rezervacije hotela preko stranice venere.com jer je naš hotel 20 eura jeftiniji ako idete preko te stranice nego direktno preko hotelske. smiješna je situacija bila kad smo morali produžiti ostanak još jednu noć pa smo iz kreveta u hotelu (wireless) internetom produžili boravak umjesto da smo otišli na recepciju jer bi nas to ,nevjerojatno,došlo puno skuplje :Laughing: . hotel naplaćuje parking ako želite stati točno ispred ali cijeli kvart se ne plaća i nađe se mjesta. inače na str od hotela piše da je parking 12e a preko venere.com 8eura.
u blizini ima i slatki pub u kojem ima dobre klope pa je još i to plus  :Razz: 
sve u svemu,preporučam!

----------


## venera3

Leeloo77 hvala ti na ovim informacijama....samo da potvrdim jesam li krivo shvatila to znači da je noćenje s doručkom po osobi 52 eura?
A tebi draga moja želim od srca da sve bude dobro i da budeš majska trudnica.Hvala ti i veliki pozdrav!

----------


## venera3

Leeloo77  opet ja evo otvarala sam tu stranicu i našla sam taj hotelčić ali ne znam kako bih se rezervirala....još mi ne treba, ali sam isprobavala.Baš sam smotana i moj engleski je loš, što sve trebam kliknuti i znati da sam dobro uradila.Hoću li dobiti neku povratnu informaciju.Oprosti ako te davim,još mi to ne treba ali bih htjela znati i informirat se bez panike.

----------


## nena3beba

imam malo vremena, a nigde neta... samo da vam javnem. protokol antagonista mi nije prijao. imam samo 2 vodeca folikula, jos 3 na levom janiku manja koji je uz to i nepristupacan. u sredu aspiracija, pa se molimo Bogu da ta dva budu dobra i urode plodom!  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

nena, šačjem puno ~~~~~za te ljepotane da budu dobitni, stignu se i ta 3 razbuditi.

----------


## leeloo77

draga venera! otvori stranicu http://www.venere.com/hotels/prague/hotel-denisa/     na stranici piše "enter the dates of your stay" (pri vrhu,narančasto polje) i tu upiši datume koji te zanimaju i nakon toga stisni search. izbacit će ti par opcija ukoliko imaju slobodne sobe u tom terminu. neke sobe kod rezervacije moraš odmah platiti (br kreditne kartice) jer su s nekim popustom.kod njih ti piše prepaid-not refundable.( http://www.venere.com/hotels/prague/...7,20100512,2,1)
 upravo sam gledala i ima soba i za cca 45 eura,sve zavisi o terminu. mi smo prosječno platili 52 eura jer su nam neki dani (1.5 npr) bili i po 80 eura a neki jeftiniji od 45. malo pročačkaj-sigurna sam da ćeš naći nešto.
 tolko od mene,nadam se da vas nisam udavila  :Razz: 

hvala na dobrim željama! tebi i svim curkama držim fige da što prije dođu do svojih smotuljaka  :Yes:

----------


## leeloo77

zaboravih...nakon što prihvate tvoju rezervaciju  dobit ćeš mail sa svim podacima.to si možeš isprintat tak da imaš kad dođete u hotel ali nije obavezno.

----------


## venera3

> zaboravih...nakon što prihvate tvoju rezervaciju dobit ćeš mail sa svim podacima.to si možeš isprintat tak da imaš kad dođete u hotel ali nije obavezno.


leeloo77...baš si srce hvala ti do neba i još više i još dalje! Čuvaj se!
Puno pozdrava za tebe i sretno iščekivanje! HVALA TI!

----------


## leeloo77

:Wink:

----------


## nena3beba

evo ugrabih opet malo vremena da se javim.
aspiracija uradjena u sredu, i izvadjeno neverovatnih 7jc. 2 sa desnog i cak 5 sa ovoj levog koji se spustio u anesteziji pa su mu mogli prici.
od toga se posle 24 sata oplodilo 6 jc jer je jedna bila nizeg stepena zrelosti. 
ocekuju transfer u nedelju ili ponedeljak, ali jos ce me sutra zvati da kazu kako se celije dele... kako napreduju...
istog dana je sa mnom bila jedna devojka iz rijeke na aspiraciji. i ona je imala 7 folikula -al ne pitah je posle koliko celija...

----------


## nena3beba

evo da vam dodam i za hotel, bas je povoljan (trazili smo popust za broj dana i dobili za 32 e dvokrevetnu sobu sa doruckom). inace je oko 1000 kruna tj 40 e.
najbolje je to sto je 5 minuta peske od pronatala! a duplo jeftiniji od njihovog hotela. nije neki luksuz, 3 zvezdice, ali cisto je i dorucak moze da prodje. malo su konobari namrgodjeni, ali kome je jos to bitno, kad je blizu pronatala.
http://www.hotelgradient.cz/

----------


## hop

nena3beba, drago mi je zbog tebe i želim ti da sve budu ljepi embriji i da nam budeš trudnica!!! nena3beba, nisam pohvatala od prije da li je tebi ovo prvi postupak ili?

----------


## mare41

Drage cure, kopiram ovdje link: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/55534-I...litvice!/page2, ako je neko zainteresiran, nek se nadopiše.

----------


## hop

Cure koje ste nedavno bile u pronatalu, koliko ste platile stimulirani ivf  s donorskim sjemenom, s tim da ste doma bile stimulirane? I koliko dođu lijekovi otprilike za stimulaciju?

----------


## leeloo77

> Cure koje ste nedavno bile u pronatalu, koliko ste platile stimulirani ivf  s donorskim sjemenom, s tim da ste doma bile stimulirane? I koliko dođu lijekovi otprilike za stimulaciju?


evo ja ću ti odgovoriti tek toliko da imaš za usporedbu-IVF sa donorskim sjemenom u PFC klinici smo platili 2400 eura. U cijeni je sve-punkcija,anestezija,donor,oplodnja,kultivacija-ili kak se to već zove,transfer,obavezna krvna pretraga na zarazne bolesti,zamrzavanje preostalih embrija...  Ja sam lijekove za stimulaciju sama kupovala i sve me došlo oko cca 5000 kn (25 menopura,4 cetrotida,ovitrelle)

----------


## hop

Hvala ti leeloo77 i želim ti da nam budeš trudnica, dosta su lijekovi skupi, a što ćemo, ja ću najvjerojatnije u pronatal Da li ti je stigao odgovor na zahtijev?

----------


## nena3beba

hop nije prvi,5ti je, ali prvi u pronatalu.
hvalaaaa

----------


## hop

nena3beba, pa gdje si prije išla i svaki put si radila sa donorskim sjemenom ili se je koji put našlo i kod dragog pa si s njegovim?

----------


## leeloo77

marti78,hop- jesu vam odgovorili iz HZZO?  baš me zanima da li će vam odobriti liječenje u inozemstvu... mi smo sad sve platili ali ako ne dao bog trebamo opet cijelu stimulaciju da znamo s čim možemo računat  :Wink:

----------


## opa

hop evo ti cijene što mi je danica iz pronatala poslala
2.5 Hr    C J E N I K




Donacija jane stanice									  4.500 EUR
(Uključuje eventualni ICSI i kryokonzervaciju
preostalih embrija. Donatorka se bira prema zahtjevima
primatelja. UTZ (ultrazvuk), praćenje levela hormona
i medikamenti nisu uključeni.)

Standardni IVF ciklus								 	  1.500 EUR
(Medikamenti i kryokonzervacija preostalih embija nisu
uključeni, monitoring (ultrazvuk i nivo hormona)
nije uključen)

Kompletni IVF ciklus									  2.200 EUR
(kompletni monitoring uključen, medikamenti nisu uključeni)

Transfer doniranih embrija								  1.450 EUR

Kryokonzervacija								                  220 EUR
(sperme, embrija, jajnih stanica)

Transfer zamrznutih embrija						                 	      450 EUR
(koristeći Transfercatether-Echotip)

MESA/TESE								                               1000 EUR
(anestezija uključena)

Histerosokpija (bez anestezije)							      200 EUR
Histeroskopija (sa anestezijom)							      300 EUR

ICSI										                   300 EUR
(do 10 oocyta, svako dodatno 20 EUR/USD)

Asistirani hatching						           		                   250 EUR
Inseminacija								                                200 EUR
FISH (Spermiji)							                                800 EUR
Donacija sperme							                                200 EUR
Redukcija								                                320 EUR
Medikamenti prema indikaciji				                                                800-1.500 EUR

Trensfer blastocista
(Produžena kultivacija)					                                              300 EUR
(korištenje Transfercatether-Eshotipa uključeno,
IVF ciklus nije uključen)

PGD pomoću FISH metode, biopsija 				                                           2.000 EUR
i laboratorijski postupci, produžena kultivacija
(ISCI nije uključen, punkcija i anestezija i
Transfer embrija nisu uključeni)

Cijene (EUR→USD) bit će automatski izračunate prema tečajnoj listi

----------


## hop

Draga leeloo77, ja nisam slala papire u HZZO, ali marti78 je , pa ćemo vidjeti i ja ćekam da nam javi, pa da vidim, ja nisam u braku, pa neznam, mislim da bi to imalo veze, na odobrenje tog postupka u inozemstvu,ali lako je i to riješiti, ako je moguće da se odobri nam liječenje u inozemstvu!

----------


## hop

Neznam sad cure, da li je u kompletni ivf ciklus u tih 2200e, uključeno ako ima zamrzavanje preostalih embrija i kultivacija, mislim neznam što je uključeno sve u tu cijenu?Cure koje ste sad nedavno bile u pronatalu koliko ste platile stimulirani ivf s donorskum sjemenom?

----------


## talia7

ej hop, ja ti ne odgovaram jer ne znam što bih ti rekla, jer nisam dobila specificiran račun. Ali platila sam sve skupa oko 2,600 bez ljekova. Hmmm, e sad tu je valjda standardni IVF, pa ICSI, pa donatorsko sjeme, pa mužev spergmiogram koji je tamo uradio, 3 UVZ pregleda i to je cijena bez smrzavanja embrija i bez čekanja blastica.  
Mene je dr. u Beogradu poslala prerano pa su mi valjda računali ta 3 UVZ kao skoro cijeli monitoring. 
Stvarno treba dosta para i mislim da vrijedi biti uporan sa HZZO-om.

----------


## hop

Drafa talia7 , kako napreduje trudnoća, jako mi je drago zbog tebe !Koliko sam shvatila, ti si išla malo prije punkcije u Prag, to je možda i bolje, sad neznam da li si išla prvi put na ivf?

----------


## leeloo77

moje iskustvo je da stvarno ne trebaš puno prije punkcije u prag.ipak i ta noćenja i sve to košta više nego da to sve radiš doma. tvoj doktor ti može uredno raditi folikulometrije i odete u prag dan prije punkcije.

----------


## nena3beba

hop mi smo svaki put radili icsi, ali sa spermom mm. uvek je bilo toliko. i sad.
al smo u pronatal isli zbog strucnosti...

----------


## opa

hop kad ideš ti u prag i jesi li se naručila u vv,ja sam zvala dr.Šparca u cito pa ću kod njega raditi protokol za stimulaciju

----------


## hop

Opa ja planiram ići u 7 ili 8.mj, najkasnije 9.mj, e sad neznam kak će ovo ispasti na v.v, neznam dal ću tam morati ići više puta , bila sam jednom 8dc i nije mi rekao doktor koji dan da dođem idući put, pa ću sad zvati ovi dana i vidjeti, nisam vadila hormone, pa sad neznam , mislim da bi to trebalo, mislim da je ipak jako bitna ta stimulacija, ja bi rađe, mada se nerazumijem, ali da mi je neka jača ,pa da imam više jajnih stanica pa i time više embrija, a ne da, nedaj Bože i neuspije i onda još i da nema za drugi put, mislim si, katastrofa, otkud novci za drugi put,jako me je strah kako će sve to biti.Taman smo sada sakupili novce , pa eto sad da sve to riješim za stimulaciju, pa sad čim prije da krenemo, jer što čekati!

----------


## hop

Opa, a kada ćete vi?

----------


## opa

mi idemo u  8mj (10-15,08)ako sve bude ok, a dr.Šparac me naručio za 20 dana da dodjemo kod njega da obavimo sve pretrage mada sam ja sve to već napravila pa ću mu samo poniti nalaze,i ja bi volila da dobijem što više js pa da ima više šanse za uspjeh jer i mi smo ovaj novac skupljali dugo dugo, a eto ako ideš i ti u 8 mj možda se i vidimo

----------


## amaria 23

Cure molim vas za pomoc koje ste bile u Prag Fertility Centru,idem u petak na konzultacije,uzeli smo novo auto,i dali ima blizu klinike koja garaza ili neki parkling koji je pod kontrolom,strah me na ulici ostaviti auto da mi ga ne drpe.Dali koja zna da mi pomogne?!Hvala unaprijed.Opa sretnoo.I meni je doktorica L. rekla da ce mi dati jacu stimulaciju da imam jako puno js. i prema tome i zametaka,samo zbog drugog problema,meni treba cim vise zameaka za pgd metodu,a ne zbog novaca.Iako se nadam da ce ti ovaj put uspjeti i da neces vise trebati ici gore.Sretnoo,od srca.Evo ja idem ,nasa Litlle IVY je vec posla,naci cemo se gore i popiti pice da se upoznamo,jedva cekam.Lijep pozdrav svima.javim se sa novostima.

----------


## leeloo77

> Cure molim vas za pomoc koje ste bile u Prag Fertility Centru,idem u petak na konzultacije,uzeli smo novo auto,i dali ima blizu klinike koja garaza ili neki parkling koji je pod kontrolom,strah me na ulici ostaviti auto da mi ga ne drpe.Dali koja zna da mi pomogne?!Hvala unaprijed.Opa sretnoo.I meni je doktorica L. rekla da ce mi dati jacu stimulaciju da imam jako puno js. i prema tome i zametaka,samo zbog drugog problema,meni treba cim vise zameaka za pgd metodu,a ne zbog novaca.Iako se nadam da ce ti ovaj put uspjeti i da neces vise trebati ici gore.Sretnoo,od srca.Evo ja idem ,nasa Litlle IVY je vec posla,naci cemo se gore i popiti pice da se upoznamo,jedva cekam.Lijep pozdrav svima.javim se sa novostima.


U ulici točno ispred klinike je dozvoljeno parkiranje.Mislim da se plaća svaki dan osim nedelje.Ne sjećam se da sam vidjela garažu u blizini,to moraš provjeriti sa klinikom. Ne znam gdje ćete odsjesti ali ako u hotelu imaju garažuili čuvani parking to ti je dovoljno. U klinici si ionako dosta kratko . Nama je ovo bio već 5. Prag -uvijek smo išli autom i nikad nismo imali apsolutno nikakvih neugodnosti. Pazite smo da ne parkirate na mjesta označena plavom crtom (90 % parkinga u Pragu) jer je to samo za stanare s parkirnom kartom. Parking je 40 čeških novaca,a 25 je jedan euro.

----------


## hop

Draga leeloo77, koliko si puta bila u Pragu na umjetnoj, da li dva puta?

----------


## opa

hvala hvala amaria nadam se da ćemo na jesen zajedno čekati pozitivnu betu,sretno i tebi javi kako je prošlo

----------


## leeloo77

> Draga leeloo77, koliko si puta bila u Pragu na umjetnoj, da li dva puta?


 :Yes:     2 AIH i 1 IVF u Pronatalu, 1 IVF u PFC   :Grin:

----------


## amaria 23

Hvala vam puno.Mi planiramo u cetvrtak krenuti,prespavati cemo  u Becu,kod iste gospodje kad smo bili u Becu na postupku,i ujutro krenuti cemo za Prag popiti kavu sa Little Ivy,obaviti sve i picimo za sloveniju,tako da ne mislimo se preko noci zadrzavati u Pragu.Pa nisam valjda takva pegula da ce meni drpiti auto.Prijatelju su nam u slovackoj auto drpili,pa nas je malo strah.Javim se u ponedjeljak sa novostima,opa nadam se da cemo nas dvije biti jesenske trudnice!!!!Jedva cekam.... :Smile: )))Javljam se sa novostima.Pusaaaaa i of kors hvala na pomoci.

----------


## amaria 23

opa pa ti ces vec 2 mj. biti trudna kad ja krenen na postupak....Oooo pa necemo mi nikako cekati zajedno,jedva cekam da mi javis sretne vjesti....

----------


## AB7

O pa to se ponovo zahuktava cu8rke baš sam Vam zavidna da barem mogu i ja poći za vama ovako mi moramo čekati do devetog mjeseca.Svim Praškim trudnicama i one koje će uskoro biti VELIKE PUSE.

----------


## fjora

> Ja sam kupovala cijelu kutiju, mislim da nije postojala mogucnost da kupis pojedinacne aplikatore.
> Mislim da je cijena kutije bila oko 150-200 kuna. A ako se ne varam u RH je cijena kutije oko 400-500 kn.
> Nemoj me pitati koliko ima aplikatora u kutiji, to se stvarno vise ne sjecam. 
> 
> Sto se tice flastera koristila sam Estraderm TTS 100. Isto ga mozes dobiti na recept, mislim da se po kutiji mora nadoplatiti 20 kn.


 ja sam crinone kupovala u ZG, oko 500 kuna je , ali sam koristila samo navečer - dakle 1 aplikator, ima 15 aplikatora u kutiji, ako je u Pragu 100-200 kn svakako ti se isplati tamo kupiti (kupi više jer ti treba do 12 tj. trudnoće), ja sam isto čula da je bolji od utrogestana(bolje se apsorbira, a i jednostavnije koristi), ali i sa utrogestanima žene ostaju trudne, želim ti puno sreće

i da ne zaboravim Talia7 - čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , napokon i ti  :Love: , želim ti bezbrižnu trudnoću,...

----------


## ina33

Talia, Talia, Talia, toooo, yeeees  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!! Tako mi je drago!!!! Čestitam od srca i želim mirno "trudničko more"!!! Ma, bravo pani Čehi!!!!

----------


## venera3

> venera3
> pa u biti ja ne trebam raditi nikakve dodatne pretrage i čekamo da nas kontaktiraju da su našli donatoricu,u međuvremenu pijem hormone kako bi izazvali moj ciklus i da počnemo sa usklađivanjem,rekla je doktorica da misli do sedmog mjeseca svakako.inače,dragi je dao svoje tako da dolazimo samo na transfer


Đurđa76....Pozdrav t!! 
Ima li kod tebe što novo? Zapamtila sam da smo u pregovorima oko istog postupka u PFC pa sam zato znatiželjna. Molim te reci mi jel ti  piješ te hormone po preporuci svog ginekologa  već sad ili ćeš početi s njima kad ti jave da ćeš u postupak.Ja trenutno ne koristim ništa pa zato ne znam trebam li i ja uzimati neke hormone prije. ...

----------


## hop

Cure, da li je koja od vas išla avionom u Prag? Molim vas da li mi možete reći u kompletni ivf ciklus od 2200e, što je sve uključeno? Ja trebam ići na donaciju sjemena, tj na stimulirani ivf, ali ovdje bi mi moj doktor dao stimulaciju i onda bi sam tam otišla na punkciju i et! Što se tiće cijene, htijela bi da znam koliko bi mi trebalo i što je sve uključeno, da se ne iznenadim, pa cure koje ste bile, molim vas, ako bi htijela reći koliko ste platile tj, što je sve uključeno u tu cijenu,strah me da mi neće još više trebati od te cijene?

----------


## nena3beba

ukljucena je aspiracija, icsi i kompletan monitoring. u mom slucaju je to znacilo 2 ultrazvuka-7og i 9 dana ciklusa. nije bilo vadjenja krvi tj hormona. doplatili smo produzenu kultivaciju 300 e i zamrzavanje jos 300 e.znaci bez lekova 2200-100(konsultacije)+300+300=2700ene znam koliko je donacija.

----------


## hop

nena3beba,mi ne bismo išli na konzultacije,pa bi onda ak bi bilo što za zamrznuti nas bi došlo oko 2800e, mada vidim da je zamrzavanje 220e,e sad neznam, a za donaciju sam mislila da je uključena u tu cijenu od 2200e, a vidim da je 200e, pa mi sad nije jasno,vi ste nadoplatili zamrzavanje i kutivaciju, a donacija sad jel se isto nadoplačuje il je u toj cijeni? Pa koliko se to onda još nakupi, jadni mi!

----------


## marti78

> marti78,hop- jesu vam odgovorili iz HZZO? baš me zanima da li će vam odobriti liječenje u inozemstvu... mi smo sad sve platili ali ako ne dao bog trebamo opet cijelu stimulaciju da znamo s čim možemo računat


Napokon sam uhvatila vremena da se ulogiram. Predali smo papire, u roku 2 dana me zvala žena iz HZZO-a da moram imati preporuku liječnika iz bolnice pa sada hvatam prof. Vrčića  :Smile:  Kako sam i ja stalno na putu malo mi teže ide no nadam se da ću ga uspjeti uloviti drugi tjedan. Nadam se da ću stići sve srediti prije odlaska u Prag. Još ne znam kad će mi padati termin jer sve ovisi kada će mi sljedeća menga stići budući da su moji ciklusi zbog PCO nepredvidivi.Obavezno se javim kad ću nešto saznati.
Leeloo77, kad trebaš izvaditi betu?! Ako sam dobro pohvatala, ti si bila u 5 mjesecu u postupku?!

----------


## leeloo77

> Napokon sam uhvatila vremena da se ulogiram. Predali smo papire, u roku 2 dana me zvala žena iz HZZO-a da moram imati preporuku liječnika iz bolnice pa sada hvatam prof. Vrčića  Kako sam i ja stalno na putu malo mi teže ide no nadam se da ću ga uspjeti uloviti drugi tjedan. Nadam se da ću stići sve srediti prije odlaska u Prag. Još ne znam kad će mi padati termin jer sve ovisi kada će mi sljedeća menga stići budući da su moji ciklusi zbog PCO nepredvidivi.Obavezno se javim kad ću nešto saznati.
> Leeloo77, kad trebaš izvaditi betu?! Ako sam dobro pohvatala, ti si bila u 5 mjesecu u postupku?!


Da,bili smo u PFC. Danas mi je 12 dan od et  i sve si nekak mislim da sutra napravim neki testić . Već sam par puta prošla pored apoteke pa se predomislila  :Smile: .  ß namjeravam napraviti početkom tjedna.  Držim ti fige za HZZO jer će to i svima nama biti neka nada za ubuduće  :Wink: .

Cure koje idete u Pronatal na IVF/ICSI uz donaciju sperme- nekak mi se čini da je to dosta skuplje u odnosu na PFC

----------


## leeloo77

Ne znam zašto bi išli na praćenje ciklusa isto u Prag. Sve to poprilično košta a folikulometriju vam bez problema može raditi dr. u vašem gradu.Kad uzmete u obzir i dodatna noćenja to ispadne poprilična cifra.
Što se tiče odlaska u Prag avionom-ono što smo mi našli bilo je užasno skupo i nije bilo direktnog leta tad kad nam je trebalo (s presjedanjima traje skoro kao s autom). Mislim da je avion loša varijanta jer do zadnjeg dana ne znaš kad moraš biti u Pragu a kupovina karata u zadnji čas je najskuplja kombinacija.  Neki znam da su išli i vlakom ali to ti je vožnja od nekih valjda 15 sati +2 presjedanja usred noći). Nama se auto pokazao kao definitivno najbolja opcija.

----------


## mare41

leeloo~~~~~za betu do neba (ili plus na testu prije :Smile: ).

----------


## little ivy

evo jedno brzo javljanje sa jednog sporog kompa u pansionu gdje smo odsjeli
nemam lijepe vijesti. mm je radio tesu i nema nigdje nista. ne znam sto cemo i kada dalje ali eto za sad je to to. ali glavno da je on dobro.operacija prosla dobro,ne boli previse itd. vrijeme nam je bilo super pa smo se do op nasetali po divnom Pragu.
uglavnom PFC,doktorica i osoblje su divni i predivni.samo dobri dojmovi.
sretno svima koji krecu i sretno svima koji cekaju betu
veliki KISS

----------


## opa

:Heart: 


> little ivy nadam se da će sljedeći odlazak u prag biti puno puno uspješniji,mm je isto takva dijagnoza pa smo se odlučili za donora  i sad jedva čekamo krenuti s postupkom pozdrav i jedna velika pusa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> evo jedno brzo javljanje sa jednog sporog kompa u pansionu gdje smo odsjeli
> nemam lijepe vijesti. mm je radio tesu i nema nigdje nista. ne znam sto cemo i kada dalje ali eto za sad je to to. ali glavno da je on dobro.operacija prosla dobro,ne boli previse itd. vrijeme nam je bilo super pa smo se do op nasetali po divnom Pragu.
> uglavnom PFC,doktorica i osoblje su divni i predivni.samo dobri dojmovi.
> sretno svima koji krecu i sretno svima koji cekaju betu
> veliki KISS

----------


## venera3

> Napokon sam uhvatila vremena da se ulogiram. Predali smo papire, u roku 2 dana me zvala žena iz HZZO-a da moram imati preporuku liječnika iz bolnice pa sada hvatam prof. Vrčića  Kako sam i ja stalno na putu malo mi teže ide no nadam se da ću ga uspjeti uloviti drugi tjedan. Nadam se da ću stići sve srediti prije odlaska u Prag. Još ne znam kad će mi padati termin jer sve ovisi kada će mi sljedeća menga stići budući da su moji ciklusi zbog PCO nepredvidivi.Obavezno se javim kad ću nešto saznati.
> Leeloo77, kad trebaš izvaditi betu?! Ako sam dobro pohvatala, ti si bila u 5 mjesecu u postupku?!


Draga Marti......što si sve predala u HZZO i što sad ganjaš kod prof.Vrčića.Kad ti planiraš u Prag?

----------


## venera3

Leeloo77....Hajde draga da se što prije obraduješ,a i nas sve ovdje.Imam neki osjećaj da si već trudna  ....nekako mi zračiš dobrotom i pozitivom!

----------


## leeloo77

> Leeloo77....Hajde draga da se što prije obraduješ,a i nas sve ovdje.Imam neki osjećaj da si već trudna ....nekako mi zračiš dobrotom i pozitivom!


 
 :Love:

----------


## tuzna

> evo jedno brzo javljanje sa jednog sporog kompa u pansionu gdje smo odsjeli
> nemam lijepe vijesti. mm je radio tesu i nema nigdje nista. ne znam sto cemo i kada dalje ali eto za sad je to to. ali glavno da je on dobro.operacija prosla dobro,ne boli previse itd. vrijeme nam je bilo super pa smo se do op nasetali po divnom Pragu.
> uglavnom PFC,doktorica i osoblje su divni i predivni.samo dobri dojmovi.
> sretno svima koji krecu i sretno svima koji cekaju betu
> veliki KISS


draga,zao mi je...
preboli to i onda dalje u borbu,jos hrabrija i jaca.
znam da se cini kao kraj svijeta,ali nije,sve zavisi od toga kako vi to sami sebi predocite. prnadi nesto dobro u svemu,recimo,zdravi ste..ja sam se  tjesila nakon biopsije u Mariboru  ovim:ajde,dobro je,mogli su biopsijom,ne dao Bog,pronaci neku malignu bolest kod mm.bar je zdrav,pa cemo se boriti dalje.

----------


## venera3

> evo jedno brzo javljanje sa jednog sporog kompa u pansionu gdje smo odsjeli
> nemam lijepe vijesti. mm je radio tesu i nema nigdje nista. ne znam sto cemo i kada dalje ali eto za sad je to to. ali glavno da je on dobro.operacija prosla dobro,ne boli previse itd. vrijeme nam je bilo super pa smo se do op nasetali po divnom Pragu.
> uglavnom PFC,doktorica i osoblje su divni i predivni.samo dobri dojmovi.
> sretno svima koji krecu i sretno svima koji cekaju betu
> veliki KISS


Zbilja mi je žao Littlić.....i što god sad rekla zvučat će poznato i možda otrcano ...budite jaki i snažni kao i uvijek i volite se još snažnije i jače.....dobro kaže tužna.....mora čovjek u svemu vidjet svjetlost.Možda je to samo vaš loš trenutak, a renutci ne traju dugo!

----------


## hop

Draga leeloo77, koliko si platila IVF/ICSI + DONACIJA SJEMENA  u PFC klinici, ako bi mi mogla reći? I draga leeloo77, navijam za beliku betu!

----------


## nena3beba

> nena3beba,mi ne bismo išli na konzultacije,pa bi onda ak bi bilo što za zamrznuti nas bi došlo oko 2800e, mada vidim da je zamrzavanje 220e,e sad neznam, a za donaciju sam mislila da je uključena u tu cijenu od 2200e, a vidim da je 200e, pa mi sad nije jasno,vi ste nadoplatili zamrzavanje i kutivaciju, a donacija sad jel se isto nadoplačuje il je u toj cijeni? Pa koliko se to onda još nakupi, jadni mi!


hop nista drugo sem onog sto sam navela nije ukluceno u cenu. to je osnovna cena ako ides tamo na monitoring. ako to obavis kuci onda je osnovna za ivf 1500 e, ali ne i za icsi. donacija sigurno ide posebno. racunaj da ti treba najmanje 3500 e za ruke i smestaj. bez lekova

----------


## hop

nena3beba, ja bi tamo išla na punkciju i ostalo, a stimulaciju i ultrazvuke, tj folikulometrije , bi odradila doma, znaći onda mi treba ovaj standardni ivf ciklus od 1500e +icsi 300e+donacija 220e i ako treba zamrzavanje preostali embrija 300e=2320e, neznam mislim da bi onda to tako bilo!

----------


## leeloo77

> Draga leeloo77, koliko si platila IVF/ICSI + DONACIJA SJEMENA u PFC klinici, ako bi mi mogla reći? I draga leeloo77, navijam za beliku betu!


Draga Hop! IVF/ICSI sa donorskim sjemenom u PFC klinici smo platili 2400 eura. U cijeni je sve-punkcija,anestezija,donor,oplodnja,kultivacija-ili kak se to već zove (meni vratili embrije 4. dan od punkcije ),transfer,obavezna krvna pretraga na zarazne bolesti (uzimaju krv prije punkcije) ,zamrzavanje preostalih embrija..  Stimulaciju i folikulometrije radila u Zagrebu.

Hvala na dobrim željama!  :Smile:

----------


## AB7

Draga Hop mi smo prošle godine platili ukupno OKO 2500 EURA I ljekove sam platila 5500 tisuća kuna zato otprilike računaj sa smještajem hotela putovanje nekih 30 tisuća kuna a što se tiče prijevoza vlakom mi smo išli zadnji put i mogu vam reći da ćemo tako i sljedeći put,krenuli smo iz Zagreba ujutro u 7.25 i u Beču smo u 14,00 sati i tamo silazimo i čekamo do 16,50 i onda kreće za Prag i u Pragu smo u 20,00 sati a povratnu kartu smo plačali 700 kuna po osobi i karta vrijedi 30 dana.

----------


## hop

Hvala AB7,znaći koliko sam shvatila nije vam nažalost prošle godine uspijelo? Da li imaš zamrznutih embrija i u pronatal ste baš išli?

----------


## nena3beba

> nena3beba, ja bi tamo išla na punkciju i ostalo, a stimulaciju i ultrazvuke, tj folikulometrije , bi odradila doma, znaći onda mi treba ovaj standardni ivf ciklus od 1500e +icsi 300e+donacija 220e i ako treba zamrzavanje preostali embrija 300e=2320e, neznam mislim da bi onda to tako bilo!


racunaj i na blastice i nadaj se da ces ih imati (dakle produzena kultivacija 300e)a inace cene su skocile u odnosu na pre par meseci.uostalom najbolje je da pises direktno dr mardesicu (ne danici) i da pitas koliko bi tvoj postupak tacno bio

----------


## AB7

Da imamo još jedamput idemo u 9-om mj i idemo u Pronatal i kako kaže Nena3beba cjene su se promjenile i bolje da pitaš dr Mardešića jer Danica je uvjek u gužvi i možda ti kaže netočan podatak.Kad vi planirate ići.

----------


## hop

Draga AB7, i mi ćemo vjerojatno u 9.mj,trebam na v.v kod doktora da mi odredi stimulaciju, meni će biti prvi put, pa me sveg strah i dosta toga pokušavam saznati i sve mi je to novo,pisala sam jednom Danici odgovorila mi je da čekanja nema i da se javim prije nego počenem sa stimulacijom i tokom stimulacije smo stalno u kontaktu i mi ne bismo išli na konzultacije!
AB7, vi ste išli prošle godine i nije nažalost uspijelo i sada idete na et?Žao mi je što vam nije uspijelo, sad nisam razumijela da li zbog financija čekate do 9.mj, mi zbog toga?

----------


## AB7

Da zbog financija čekamo 9-ti mj.premda ovo će sada biti jeftinije kao i prošli put izaći će nas sve skupa sa putom, smještajem 1500 eura.Možda se vidimo.

----------


## amaria 23

Bog cure! Evo i mi obavili konzultacije  u PFC,bilo je dobro.Sa doktoricom smo zadovoljni,imali smo jako dugi razgovor sve nam je objasnila.Samo ne nadam se nicemu,strah me,a ona nam nije davala nikakve nade.Dala mi je malo cudan (meni)  protokol,na folikulometriju cu ici u split.Stvarno super,jer smo prosli put u becu 15 dana ispizdili.Uglavnom drugi dan ciklusa si dajem neku inekciju koja zaustavlja rast  folikula,i onda 16 dan ciklusa krecem sa inekcijama.Uglavnom krajme 9 mj,pocinjem sa inekcijama,a na sam postupak  u 10 mj.Vidjeti cemo....Kako ce menga doci.Uglavnom jako smo oprezni tako da odusevljenja nije bilo.Samo ciste cinjenice.Uglavnom ja i muz smo odlucili na jesen isto ici sa avionom.Predalek je put to.Mi smo sad  2 sata izlazili iz praga i doslovce na zivce obolili.Nasli smo se sa litlle Ivy i odusevljena sam sa njom,lipo smo popricali bas su mi super par,ali eto tako je glupo ispalo sve za njih.Ali uvjerena sam da njih ceka sreca uskoro.Eto uglavnom to je to,i sad preostaje cekati samo  9 mj.samo cu prije dogovoriti sve sa splitom i lijepo napraviti sve nalaze,i to je to,i naravno skupiti novac  za postupak.Doktorica je nekako optimisticna ali opet  oprezna sa nekim obecanjima,rekla je da ce mucu obraditi plivace sa nekom novom metodom,i nece nam naplatiti nego sve ulazi u cjenu,i stvarno nam je to super,to je neka selekcija spermija sto ja znam.I samo nam je napomomenula ako se opet ponovi situacija sa PGD kao prosli put,( sva cetiri zametka su bila kromosomski bolesna) da bi trebali razmisliti o donoru jajnih stanica.A to mi bas i nije leglo,to ne mogu.to nam je konacna odluka...probati cemo,kaze ona da je vrlo lako moguce da mozda svi zameci budu zdravi.I jedino cega me strah sto ona zeli 20 jajnih stanica,a to je stvarno puno,a toliko nam treba zbog PGD,tako me strah hiperstimulacije.ima jos do tada pa necu dizati paniku.

----------


## little ivy

drage moje cure...hvala na rijecima utjehe :Heart: 
tuzna,venera,opa...svaka rijec stoji i thanks i kiss
uglavnom,evo me u zgb kod nevjeste,idemo u đir negdje nešto gricnut i sutra dalje doma. dojmovi su se slegli sada smo vec sabrali misli i pomalo slazemo karte za dalje. uglavnom su sve opcije otvorene pa cemo vidit
poseban poljubac za moju amariu,kao sto  je rekla popili smo kavicu,da je bilo jos vremena vjerojatno bi nas i noc uhvatila u pragu koliko smo se razvezali hahaha neka neka bas je gušt i bas mi drago srest ovako divne i pozitivne ljude.veliki  :Love:  
uglavnom...pozdrav svima...."danas se osjecam bolje,danas mi sunce sja...." la-la-la :Grin:

----------


## hop

Cure , da li znate možda koja je cijena boravka u hotelu u sklopu Pronatala, mi bi smo vjerojatno tamo, znam da je skuplje, ali kad već idem nek bude nam manje stresa

----------


## leeloo77

http://www.pronatal-hotel.cz/hr/o-hotelu

dok smo mi još išli u pronatal uvijek smo spavali kod njih. totalno me smiruje ona šumica ,mir,tišina i svi su tamo iz istog razloga..još je i apoteka u prizemlju. prošli put smo se sprijateljili s dva para (jedni iz zg a drugi iz srbije) tako da smo stalno sjedili vani na terasi i baš je bilo fora. jesu malo skuplji od ostalih u okolici ali uvijek bi tamo ponovno išla.

----------


## leeloo77

e da..prije manje od godinu dana cijena je bila 70 eura za prvu noć,a svaka slijedeća 60. (noćenje za dvoje s doručkom)

----------


## nena3beba

> e da..prije manje od godinu dana cijena je bila 70 eura za prvu noć,a svaka slijedeća 60. (noćenje za dvoje s doručkom)


i sad je toliko, ali devojke zaista nema potrebe da dajete duplo vise para za taj hotel, kad na 5 min od njega, cim se izadje iz sumice (znaci moze svaki dan da se seta po njij koliko je blizu) ima hotel gradijent 3 zvezdice, malo je skromniji a duplo jeftiniji. mi na broj dana trazili popust i dobili za 32e nocenje sa doruckom za 2 osobe!takodje puno parova ovde odesda kad ide u pronatal.cak je bolji izbor hrane za rucak i veceru. a dorucak je skromniji svedski sto

----------


## hop

Draga AB7, i ja se nadam da se možda vidimo!

----------


## hop

Draga leeloo77, kada ste rezervirali smještaj u Pronatalu,prije dolaska i da li preko Danice? I kako ste se čuli s Danicom, telefonski ili putem poruka mobitelom, tokom stimulacije? Koliko sam upućena javljate se Danici prije nego započnete stimulaciju i tokom stimulacije, ali kako ste više komunicirale, putem poruka i li usmeno?

----------


## leeloo77

S Danicom smo se dopisivali mailom (i to mislim samo jednom jer smo sve saznali na konzultacijama) a zvali smo je samo 9. dan nakon UZV da javimo kakvo je stanje i da nam kaže kad stop injekcija.

btw-  15. dan od ET ß 1755!!!!!!!   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## leeloo77

Hotel smo rezervirali direktno na njihov mail.Plaća se na odlasku.

----------


## Sela

Cestitke *Leeloo77* od mene padobranca na ovaj forum!!!To je divno!!!!!Velika je beta,sretno ti!!!!!

----------


## hop

Ma bravo leeloo77, iščekivala sam tvoju vijest i da bude baš takva, presretna sam zbog tebe!

----------


## leeloo77

hvala curke! sad samo držite fige da sve bude ok....  :Smile:

----------


## hop

DrAga leeloo77, bit će sve u redu, zaslužila si, sada samo ljepo uživaj i beta ti je prekrasna!  Leeloo77, možeš mi samo reći koliko prije si rezervirala hotel u pronatalu, jer nezgodno je mislim si, nemogu puno prije , dan, dva prije, piše od - do, a to nemogu baš znat do dan, dva prije toga datuma , pa ak se sječaš

----------


## leeloo77

mi smo početkom ciklusa (znači prvi,drugi dan protokola) rezervirali smještaj od 10. dana ciklusa jer smo znali da smo tad sigurno tamo. ako morate doći dan ranije samo pošalji mail u hotel i do sad smo mi uvijek našli slobodnu sobu (onako u zadnji čas). u krajnjem slučaju imaš u blizini još pokoji hotelčić ako u pronatalu baš ne bude mjesta.

----------


## Sela

Gle ti nje,trudna a tako hladnokrvno dijeli savjete!!!!Ja bih vristala,smijala se ,pjevala,plesala,kreveljila se..po kuci( a borme i online)!!!!Nadam se da i ti to radis(izmedju 2 posta)..hehheee,sretno!!!

----------


## leeloo77

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

očito mi nije još skroz sijelo .... a i malo me frka da ne završi ko prošli put. znam da se treba isključit mozak ali nije to baš lako... :Grin:

----------


## gričanka

*Leeloo77*  čestitam, divna vijest!  :Klap:   I ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje  :Heart:

----------


## marti78

Draga Leeloo77 čestitam ti od srca! Baš sam se ulogirala da vidim jel si se javila. Mrak!!!!!! :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  Super, sada laganini....Uživaj!

----------


## marti78

> Draga Marti......što si sve predala u HZZO i što sad ganjaš kod prof.Vrčića.Kad ti planiraš u Prag?


Draga Venera3,predala sam obrazac koji se zove "Liječenje u inozemstvu" koji skineš na HZZO stranici koji moram ponovo predati jer taj obrazac potpisuje liječnik koji radi u bolnici, a ne privatnik. Mene sada vodi dr.Radončić i on mi se potpisao, a ipak treba netko iz bolnice. Kako me je u Petrovoj vodio prof. Vrčić njemu se trebam javiti da mi to potpiše. Inače uz to predaš medicinsku dokumentaciju i to je to. Čim uhvatim prof. Vrčića ću ponovo u HZZO, pa ti javim što sam saznala. 
Inače, planiram u Prag tamo negdje oko 20.06. 
Jedva čekam!!!!!!

Pozdrav!

----------


## hop

Hvala leeloo77, a nadam se da će biti tamo nešto slobodno, a ako šaljem meil u hotel, ako dođe do promjene termina, to može i na hrvatskom?

----------


## leeloo77

> Hvala leeloo77, a nadam se da će biti tamo nešto slobodno, a ako šaljem meil u hotel, ako dođe do promjene termina, to može i na hrvatskom?


slabi su ti u hotelu s jezicima al se na kraju sve uspije dogovorit..  :Smile: .  mi smo pisali uvijek na engleskom  :Wink:

----------


## little ivy

leeloo...sretno do neba i šaljem pozitivne misli i vibre i sve što treba  :Smile:

----------


## hop

Ajoj, što nisam učila engleski, ne baratam s njime,a ne možeš ništa bez njega, a nekak će biti! Mislila sam da i tam ko u klinici se može na hrvatskom komunicirati!  A napisati i mogu na engleskom , to nije problem, kad imaš računalo uz sebe , nema problema!

----------


## opa

lelooooooo čestitam na velikooooooj beti,neka još raste,sad polako uživaj u drugom stanju,samo naprid

----------


## opa

drag hop koliko sam čitala od ostalih cura hotel(pronatal) može i danica rezervirati,mi ćemo isto u njihov hotel da ne kružimo previše(naravno ako bude mjesta)a zvat ću danicu mjesec dana prije pa ću viditi što će ona reći,koliko sam se do sad čula s njom uvjek je bila ljubazna i odgovarala na moja pitanja

----------


## leeloo77

ma i onak ti na stranici ima onaj "obrazac" za rezervaciju pa ti nije ni potrebno neznam kakvo znanje engleskog  :Wink:

----------


## leeloo77

> lelooooooo čestitam na velikooooooj beti,neka još raste,sad polako uživaj u drugom stanju,samo naprid


 :Love:

----------


## venera3

Draga Leeloo...drago mi je,hvala dragom Bogu....ma imala sam neki dobar osjećaj da će tako i biti...... zbilja tvoj optimizam i dobrota izviru iz svake riječi i ne možeš ni imati drugi osjećaj osim da je to TO!!! Budi nam dobro i pazi se bit će to sve dobro!

----------


## venera3

Draga Marti78 Hvala ti na informacijama......Ja planiram da ću u sedmom mjesecu u Prag....A ni sama ti ne znam pogledala sam ovaj obrazac liječenje u inozemstvu i daj bože da to urodi plodom.Ne znam vrijedi li to za svakog pokušati ,neovisno od godina i postupka zbog kojeg ide u Prag. Kod mene je donacija j.s. pa nisam sigurna da sve uzimaju u obzir.Inače isto sam išla kod dr.Vrčića.On ti je uglavnom u bolnici četvrtkom jer ima ambulantu taj dan pa probaj tako vidjet da ga uloviš.
Eto draga moja da nam bude sretno i da urodi plodom!
Pozdrav ti!

----------


## hop

Cure, imam pitanje, kod nas u Hr je zakonom dozvoljena donacija, ali kao nema doza, tj banke su prazne, pa recimo ako bi si par našao donora, šta onda, da li je to moguće? Moj dragi ima brata, koji ima dvoje djece, pa ako ti brat hoće biti donor, da li je to izvedivo uopče?

----------


## leeloo77

> Cure, imam pitanje, kod nas u Hr je zakonom dozvoljena donacija, ali kao nema doza, tj banke su prazne, pa recimo ako bi si par našao donora, šta onda, da li je to moguće? Moj dragi ima brata, koji ima dvoje djece, pa ako ti brat hoće biti donor, da li je to izvedivo uopče?


Kod nas ni banke nisu zaživjele tako da je ovo što pitaš ,nažalost,kod nas ravno znanstvenoj fantastici.
Što je najgore,čak i da danas krenu puniti banke,treba proći barem 6 mjeseci da bi se ti donirani spermiji ili js mogle početi koristit. S tako šugavim zakonom mislim da se to nikad neće ni desiti.Pa nitko ne želi riskirati da mu za 18 god. "njegovo" dijete pozvoni na vrata.
A sve me nekak malo strah i kak će to izgledati. U ovoj zemlji punoj besmislene i neprimjerene birokracije moglo bi se desiti ,ukoliko stvarno te banke ne budu maksimalno pažljive,da se jednog dana u ovoj našoj maloj zemlji sretnu "brat i sestra" u nedajbože čudnoj kombinaciji. Sve to zahtjeva ful metodične i poštene ljude inače će sve otići kvragu.  Uff...al se ja raspisala  :Smile:

----------


## leeloo77

:Smile:

----------


## hop

I mislila sam da je to tako kod nas u Hr i da je to uz najbolju moguću volju neizvedivo, e sad neznam sam još da li je to u Pragu ikako izvedivo, kada bi se dovelo donora, jer moj dragi ima brata blizanca i totalno su isti i njegov brat ima blizance, ali prirodnim putem! Pa sad neznam da li je to tamo moguće i ako je, kakva je procedura, ali mislim da ćemo svakako ići ovako da odande bude iz njihove banke donor!

----------


## leeloo77

Mislim da ni tamo nije dozvoljena donacija od poznatog donora. Znam da nam je dr rekla da imaju jako rigorozan zakon što se tiče donorstva i da je ono potpuno anonimno. Predlažem ti da ipak pitaš jer nemaš što izgubiti.Ako se ne može još uvijek ti ostaju prepune češke banke  :Smile:

----------


## MIJA 32

hitno trebamo pacijenticu za otvoreno

svi detalji
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/56058-h...as-za-Otvoreno

----------


## marti78

Draga Venera, ma vrijedi pokušati. Meni treba donacija sperme, a kako se ovi naši još nisu pokrenuli oko toga sada je pravo vrijeme da pokušamo u HZZO-u.Razgovarala sam sa jednom poznanicom koja radi u tom odjelu za financiranje liječenja u inozemstvu i rekla mi je da postoji velika šansa da to odobre. Neće mi vjerojatno retrogradno vratiti novce (već potrošili 2000 eura na postupak  :Sad:  ), ali bar da nam financiraju ovaj sad sljedeći transfer. HZZO u biti onda direktno plaća Pronatalu (čak i smještaj plaćaju te putne troškove). Bila sam na Plitvicama na ovom 1. Kongresu o medicinskoj oplodnji i koliko sam čula mogli bi se brzo pokrenuti sa registrom donora i onda više vjerojatno neće biti financiranja od strane HZZO-a. 
U biti me Vrčić već dvaput naručio da dođem u četvrtak, ali sam oba puta bila spriječena zbog službenog puta, a prošli četvrtak kad sam mogla on nije zbog kongresa radio.Sljedećih 3 tjedna je na g.o. tak da ću ga morat zvati da vidim kad ću ga uspjet uhvatiti. Joj, on je meni u biti odličan, ali je nažalost prezatrpan poslom. Tnx na savjetu! Čujemo se....
P.S. Kako to da ideš u 7 mjesecu?! Misliš da će tijekom ljeta normalno raditi?!
Pozdrav!

----------


## opa

cure može li mi neka  napisati dali bi dr potpisali obrazac za lječenje u inozemstvu ako nisam njegov pacijent.tj.mene će za postupak u pronatalu pripremati dr.Šparac a on radi privatno,i kod kojeg bi mogla ići za to inače ja sam iz zd

----------


## hop

Draga opa, doktor koji bi ti trebao potpisati za liječenje neznam da li mora biti tvoj doktor, ali znam da je marti78  rekla da nemože biti iz privatne poliklinike, jer njoj su javili tako iz hzzo-a  da ne može biti iz privatne poliklinike, eto to je što znam u vezi toga!

----------


## venera3

> Draga Venera, ma vrijedi pokušati. Meni treba donacija sperme, a kako se ovi naši još nisu pokrenuli oko toga sada je pravo vrijeme da pokušamo u HZZO-u.Razgovarala sam sa jednom poznanicom koja radi u tom odjelu za financiranje liječenja u inozemstvu i rekla mi je da postoji velika šansa da to odobre. Neće mi vjerojatno retrogradno vratiti novce (već potrošili 2000 eura na postupak  ), ali bar da nam financiraju ovaj sad sljedeći transfer. HZZO u biti onda direktno plaća Pronatalu (čak i smještaj plaćaju te putne troškove). Bila sam na Plitvicama na ovom 1. Kongresu o medicinskoj oplodnji i koliko sam čula mogli bi se brzo pokrenuti sa registrom donora i onda više vjerojatno neće biti financiranja od strane HZZO-a. 
> U biti me Vrčić već dvaput naručio da dođem u četvrtak, ali sam oba puta bila spriječena zbog službenog puta, a prošli četvrtak kad sam mogla on nije zbog kongresa radio.Sljedećih 3 tjedna je na g.o. tak da ću ga morat zvati da vidim kad ću ga uspjet uhvatiti. Joj, on je meni u biti odličan, ali je nažalost prezatrpan poslom. Tnx na savjetu! Čujemo se....
> P.S. Kako to da ideš u 7 mjesecu?! Misliš da će tijekom ljeta normalno raditi?!
> Pozdrav!


Draga Marti78 svaka čast znači bila si u Plitvicama ,ma moram priznati da si pravi borac.A daj Bože da nam to sve krene kako je najbolje i da bar netko poslije nas bude imao više sreće i manje troškova i svega što ide s tim odlaskom u inozemstvo. Ne znam sama možda bih i sama trebala prikupiti sve te papiriće i predati....mada mislim da to neće ići. Je prof.Vrčić je super,dobar je stručnjak i ok je osoba,mada je stalno pretpan i u gužvi.Draga Marti kontaktirala sam PFC ovako mailom i molila ako je moguće da uđem u postupak tijekom sedmog mjeseca jer sam tad na go, zgodnije mi je ,a i izbjet ću sva ta silna pitanja i barem se malo poštedjeti od nepotrebnih komentara i obrazlaganja zašto i kako.Nadam se da me razumiješ! Gđa Mirna mi je rekla da će me tako planirati pa se nadam da će tako i biti.Eto draga moja ostaje onda samo nada i želja da dragi Bog nas podrži u svemu ovom i podari nam kako je najbolje!Ti planiraš sad krajem šestog mjeseca ili sam krivo shvatila?
Čuvaj se,
Pozdrav ti....

----------


## amaria 23

Cure sretno vam!!! Pusaaa

----------


## hop

Joj cure, tak sam tužna , danas mi je stigao nalaz od hormona, imam problema  sa štitnom žlijezdom ,povečana mi je i boli me i umorna sam od toga,do sada su mi t3,t4 i tsh bili u redu, samo mi je anti tpo bio povečan, a danas mi je stigao nalaz da mi je tsh preko 2tisuće, a dozvoljen je do 4, pa sad moram na punkciju štitne, joj neznam dal će mi to smetati kod postupka, pa kud sve tako naopako,imam te neke čvorove na štitnoj pa sad hoće to provjeriti,ma tak sam tužna.Pa ak ima koja od vas da ima iskustva sa time da ima problema da mi zna reći da li bi mi to predstavljalo problem u postupku?

----------


## tuzna

da,hop
nivo tsh hormona je jako bitan kod VTO ,cak se sad zauzima stav da  treba biti oko 2,najbolje 1,5 ako ides u postupak.
utice na kvalitet js i na implantaciju.
sa takvim nalazom nema smisla ici u postupak,cak mislim da te niko ne bi ni primio u postupak sa takvim nalazom.
samo povecanje anti tpo j epokazatelj da nesto ne stima sa stitnom i da treba terapija...
zao mi je....prvo to sredi,pa razmislajj o postupku.
pozz

----------


## hop

Hvala ti tužna, sve nemogu vjerovat da je u roku godinu dana došlo do takvog pogoršanja, jer onda je bio dva, a sad toliko, a ciklusi su mi u dan i sat, nevjerojatno i svi ostali hormoni i fsh je bio super i sad ovo, pa ne mogu vjerovat i to još toliko povečan, tužna mislilia sam da fsh utječe na kvalitetu jajne stanice, Sječam seda si i ti imala problema sa štitnom , da li si ti išla u prag na donaciju sjemena i da li znaš razlog neuspjeha?Kad ponovno planiraš ići?

----------


## tuzna

vidi,mila,ja sam isla zbog tese mm.nasli su tamo spermije(ranije u Mb nije bilo spermija). 
meni je tsh bio oko 2 uvijek,2 mjeseca poslije stimulacije preko 3,valjda od silnih hormona.pa sam ja tad razmisljala da snizim na svoju ruku,a sad kad sam radila,prije mjesec,bio je oko 1,9.
moja dr veli "odlican"!
fsh ima veze sa rezervom js,je l da?
ako nista,povisen tsh,d ane pricam o brojci koju ti pominjes,utice na implantaciju,to zna 100%.
da probas ponovit nalaz? nekako mi ta brojka zvuci kao SF!
moja jetrva je jednom imala jako nizak tsh,pa se sumjnalo na tumor hipofize, medutim,kasnije se ispostavili da je bila greska laba.
ako ti 2x bude takav nalaz,onda nema sumnje.
sretno,mila

----------


## hop

Je draga, ja si čitav dan razmišljam i gledam da to nije normalno da je toliki,i baš sam razmišljala da ponovim, možda je došlo do zabune kad se je pisao nalaz, pa to je nemoguće, ja gledam , cure imaju 5,6,7 najviše  a ovo pa to nije normalno, ja si mislim da su dodali koju brojku više zabunom, a sad opet , zašt me naručuju na punkciju, ma opet nešt neštima, otići ću ja sutra kod svoje doktorice opče prakse, da vidim šo je to i da ponovim tsh!

----------


## hop

Joj tak sam luda, tsh je 2.4,pa stvarno i ja svašta vidim, od toga straha kad sam vidjela da me šalju na punkciju sve mi se pomiješalo i odma mislim ništ nije u redu, ali t4 mi je nizak i to dosta, e sad makar je tsh u granici trebao bi niti niži, a t4,neznam što s njime dal je on bitan tako i kako ga povečati , ma ko zna da li će mi nakon punkcije, što dati da pijem u vezi tog t4, a tsh je u granici, al opet nije pogodan, pa neznam za poluditi

----------


## marti78

Draga Opa, možeš pokušati, ali nisam sigurna da će priznati. Ja sam se zato obratila prof. Vrčiću jer me je on u početku vodio. Nisam ti sicher da će priznati,a li vrijedi pokušati.Privatnik ne može uputiti ako nije u ugovoru sa HZZO-om.

----------


## marti78

> Draga Marti78 svaka čast znači bila si u Plitvicama ,ma moram priznati da si pravi borac.A daj Bože da nam to sve krene kako je najbolje i da bar netko poslije nas bude imao više sreće i manje troškova i svega što ide s tim odlaskom u inozemstvo. Ne znam sama možda bih i sama trebala prikupiti sve te papiriće i predati....mada mislim da to neće ići. Je prof.Vrčić je super,dobar je stručnjak i ok je osoba,mada je stalno pretpan i u gužvi.Draga Marti kontaktirala sam PFC ovako mailom i molila ako je moguće da uđem u postupak tijekom sedmog mjeseca jer sam tad na go, zgodnije mi je ,a i izbjet ću sva ta silna pitanja i barem se malo poštedjeti od nepotrebnih komentara i obrazlaganja zašto i kako.Nadam se da me razumiješ! Gđa Mirna mi je rekla da će me tako planirati pa se nadam da će tako i biti.Eto draga moja ostaje onda samo nada i želja da dragi Bog nas podrži u svemu ovom i podari nam kako je najbolje!Ti planiraš sad krajem šestog mjeseca ili sam krivo shvatila?
> Čuvaj se,
> Pozdrav ti....


Draga Venera, sve ok. U potpunosti te razumijem. I ja sam u komi kad moram izbivati s posla u muljati jer ne želim da moj šef to sazna,ali jednostavno ne želim čekati. Idem za mjesec dana. Čekam mengu i onda krećem sa terapijom i 12 dan ciklusa se javljam u Pronatal.
Ja ti radim za jednu farmaceutsku firmu tako da sam zbog toga bila u Plitvicama.
Drago mi je da smo svi zajedno u toj našoj borbi i moram priznati da čim uzmognem odlazim na forum  :Smile:  Pozdrav svima!

----------


## marti78

> vidi,mila,ja sam isla zbog tese mm.nasli su tamo spermije(ranije u Mb nije bilo spermija). 
> meni je tsh bio oko 2 uvijek,2 mjeseca poslije stimulacije preko 3,valjda od silnih hormona.pa sam ja tad razmisljala da snizim na svoju ruku,a sad kad sam radila,prije mjesec,bio je oko 1,9.
> moja dr veli "odlican"!
> fsh ima veze sa rezervom js,je l da?
> ako nista,povisen tsh,d ane pricam o brojci koju ti pominjes,utice na implantaciju,to zna 100%.
> da probas ponovit nalaz? nekako mi ta brojka zvuci kao SF!
> moja jetrva je jednom imala jako nizak tsh,pa se sumjnalo na tumor hipofize, medutim,kasnije se ispostavili da je bila greska laba.
> ako ti 2x bude takav nalaz,onda nema sumnje.
> sretno,mila


Tužna, sad kad čitam tvoj post mislim si da li smo mi ipak trebali pokušati sa još jednom biopsijom. Mom mužu u Mariboru nisu našli spermije, spermatogeneza po Johnsonu je bila 2/10. On u biti nije imao previsok FSH, uvijek u gornjoj granici. Ja sam shvatila prof. Vlaisavljevića da ne možemo na IVF. Što su vama rekli? Kakav je nalaz bio od tvog muža? Pitam se ima li nade da pokušamo još jednom?!

----------


## little ivy

mati78....mm je evo bio na tesi u Pragu i nazalost bez uspjeha ali vec kujemo nove planove i širimo vidike na sve strane i kad doje sebi pokusat cemo ponovo. njemu je to bilo prvi put na tesu tako da mozemo probat bar jos jednom ali negdje drugo...treba sve probat tako da sutra mogu reci da sam ispucala sve mogucnosti  :Smile:  nema se sto izgubit,zar ne?

----------


## hop

Cure, koje stei šle u postupak kakvi su vam nalazi tsh hormona?

----------


## little ivy

tsh je meni zadnje bio 2 i nesto i neki dan na konzultacijama doktorica mi je reka da je ok ako krenemo u postupak...

----------


## hop

Hvala litle ivy, pa eto meni je tsh 2.4! Voljela bi kada bi mi druge cure htijele reći kakav je njima tsh?

----------


## opa

draga hop evo meni je tsh 2,12 i moj gin je rekao da je to ok, a u pon idem u split kod dr.Šparca sa nalazima pa ćemo viditi što će on reći,poz i ne brini sve će to biti ok.

----------


## opa

marti što misliš mogu li se ja obratiti prof.Vrčiću da mi samo on to potpiše i s obzirom da idemo u Prag za donaciju sperme treba li onda dr od mm koji mu je radio pretrage na vv dati potpis jer ipak kod njega je problem.


> Draga Opa, možeš pokušati, ali nisam sigurna da će priznati. Ja sam se zato obratila prof. Vrčiću jer me je on u početku vodio. Nisam ti sicher da će priznati,a li vrijedi pokušati.Privatnik ne može uputiti ako nije u ugovoru sa HZZO-om.

----------


## venera3

> Draga Venera, sve ok. U potpunosti te razumijem. I ja sam u komi kad moram izbivati s posla u muljati jer ne želim da moj šef to sazna,ali jednostavno ne želim čekati. Idem za mjesec dana. Čekam mengu i onda krećem sa terapijom i 12 dan ciklusa se javljam u Pronatal.
> Ja ti radim za jednu farmaceutsku firmu tako da sam zbog toga bila u Plitvicama.
> Drago mi je da smo svi zajedno u toj našoj borbi i moram priznati da čim uzmognem odlazim na forum  Pozdrav svima!


 Draga marti78 baš tako i mene silno raduje da imam negdje malu bazu i oazu gdje mogu da razbijem sve svoje dileme i neznanje jer ovdje na forumu sam od ovih dragih osoba dosta toga nesebično saznala i rado ću i sama podijeliti ako znam.Znači ako Bog da ti ćeš još malčice i početi s pripremama za postupak.
Ja čekam da mi jave.....inače idem na donaciju js...kod muža mi je nalaz ok.
Hajde molim te ako budeš ovo uspjela s papirologijom javi nam....gledala sam ove tiskanice je li to ova tiskanica Prijedlog za upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo?
Što si još od medicinske dokumentacije predala,a ja nemam baš nešto puno toga!
Pozdrav ti!

----------


## tuzna

> Tužna, sad kad čitam tvoj post mislim si da li smo mi ipak trebali pokušati sa još jednom biopsijom. Mom mužu u Mariboru nisu našli spermije, spermatogeneza po Johnsonu je bila 2/10. On u biti nije imao previsok FSH, uvijek u gornjoj granici. Ja sam shvatila prof. Vlaisavljevića da ne možemo na IVF. Što su vama rekli? Kakav je nalaz bio od tvog muža? Pitam se ima li nade da pokušamo još jednom?!


pa,ako imate novce,volju i vrijeme,ne kosta vas nista
najbolje avrijanta je da ,ako vam je prihvatljiva oplodnja spermom donora,idete u postupak,pa ako nem aspermija,samo nastavite oplodnju sa donorom.
ako to ne prihvatate, onda poslozite kockice,odaberite najbolje(mozda Istambul?) i odradite to jos jednom,a nakon toga znat cete sta dalje.
mm je imao FSH uvijek savrseno normalan(oko 5 i nesto) i nikad nisu utvrdili sta je uzrok.
u Mb-u je imao samo spermatogonije i spermatocite u kanalicima.

i mislim da svima nama nadeni spermiji drugih daju novu nadu,ali ,cure,treba biti svjestan da ako 2-3 nalaza kazu isto,onda doist anema smisla,idu godine,vrijem se ne moze vratiti...

----------


## marti78

> marti što misliš mogu li se ja obratiti prof.Vrčiću da mi samo on to potpiše i s obzirom da idemo u Prag za donaciju sperme treba li onda dr od mm koji mu je radio pretrage na vv dati potpis jer ipak kod njega je problem.


Draga Opa, ako do sad nisi nikad bila kod njega i ne poznaš ga nisam sigurna da li će ti htjeti potpisati. Ja sam njegova pacijentica i znam ga dobro pa ću ga tražiti. Nisam sigurna hoće li htjeti potpisati, ali ću pokušati.
Vidjet ćemo! Idem drugi tjedan kod njega.P.S. Mi imamo povijest bolesti od mm sa VV tako da ćemo samo to priložiti.
Pozdrav!

----------


## marti78

> Draga marti78 baš tako i mene silno raduje da imam negdje malu bazu i oazu gdje mogu da razbijem sve svoje dileme i neznanje jer ovdje na forumu sam od ovih dragih osoba dosta toga nesebično saznala i rado ću i sama podijeliti ako znam.Znači ako Bog da ti ćeš još malčice i početi s pripremama za postupak.
> Ja čekam da mi jave.....inače idem na donaciju js...kod muža mi je nalaz ok.
> Hajde molim te ako budeš ovo uspjela s papirologijom javi nam....gledala sam ove tiskanice je li to ova tiskanica Prijedlog za upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo?
> Što si još od medicinske dokumentacije predala,a ja nemam baš nešto puno toga!
> Pozdrav ti!


Draga Venera, da to je taj obrazac. Predala sam još muževu i moju povijest bolesti, nalaze biopsije testisa iz Maribora, nalaze genetike (delecija y kromosoma) sa Rebra,nalaze spermiograma mm, papire o dosad učinjenim postupcima u Pragu. Javim čim nešto saznam.Pozdrav!

----------


## marti78

> pa,ako imate novce,volju i vrijeme,ne kosta vas nista
> najbolje avrijanta je da ,ako vam je prihvatljiva oplodnja spermom donora,idete u postupak,pa ako nem aspermija,samo nastavite oplodnju sa donorom.
> ako to ne prihvatate, onda poslozite kockice,odaberite najbolje(mozda Istambul?) i odradite to jos jednom,a nakon toga znat cete sta dalje.
> mm je imao FSH uvijek savrseno normalan(oko 5 i nesto) i nikad nisu utvrdili sta je uzrok.
> u Mb-u je imao samo spermatogonije i spermatocite u kanalicima.
> 
> i mislim da svima nama nadeni spermiji drugih daju novu nadu,ali ,cure,treba biti svjestan da ako 2-3 nalaza kazu isto,onda doist anema smisla,idu godine,vrijem se ne moze vratiti...


Draga Tužna, hvala ti na odgovoru. Kod mog muža u kanalićima nije ništa nađeno, spermatogeneza je stala odmah u početku i zato je 2/10 po Johnsonu. Još je k tome kod njega dokazana delecija y kromosoma AZFc regije što znači da je to genetski uzrokovana azoospermija. Mi imamo još 20 embrija u Pragu i pomirili smo se s tom činjenicom da idemo na donora tako da ćemo sada ostati na tom putu. Kad ideš ti u Prag ponovo?!

----------


## opa

ok draga vidit ćemo što će reći,sretno pozz


> Draga Opa, ako do sad nisi nikad bila kod njega i ne poznaš ga nisam sigurna da li će ti htjeti potpisati. Ja sam njegova pacijentica i znam ga dobro pa ću ga tražiti. Nisam sigurna hoće li htjeti potpisati, ali ću pokušati.
> Vidjet ćemo! Idem drugi tjedan kod njega.P.S. Mi imamo povijest bolesti od mm sa VV tako da ćemo samo to priložiti.
> Pozdrav!

----------


## opa

cure može li mi neka odgovoriti koja je išla u pronatal na postupak kako ste plaćale u pronatalu gotovinom ili ???,

----------


## marti78

Draga Opa, mi smo plaćali gotovinom i to u eurima (inače oni još uvijek imaju krune).Pozdrav!

----------


## leeloo77

Možeš platiti gotovinom ili karticom. mi smo jednom platili karticom i kad mi je došao račun bio je za par eura manji nego kaj bi tam platili gotovinom. Valjda je tečaj tih dana bio povoljniji.   :Laughing:

----------


## nena3beba

izvinjavam se sto me dugo nema, lezim. tako da neznam vase novosti al uskoro cu vise da ustajem pa cu da iscitam.samo sad da vam javim da mi je uspelo u pronatalu. radila sam kucni test i TURDNA SAM!26.TOG radim betu!srecno svima!

----------


## opa

Čestitam neno tako mi je drago Čuti da ti je uspilo pa je i meni odmah bolje i daje mi veĆu snagu za iĆi dalje Šaljem ti puno pozzzzz


> izvinjavam se sto me dugo nema, lezim. Tako da neznam vase novosti al uskoro cu vise da ustajem pa cu da iscitam.samo sad da vam javim da mi je uspelo u pronatalu. Radila sam kucni test i turdna sam!26.tog radim betu!srecno svima!

----------


## hop

Bravo nena, čestitam ti od srca i želim ti lijepu i mirnu trudnoću,čekala sam tvoju vijest i drago mi je što je lijepa, zbilja kako opa kaže, to nam je snaga za dalje!

----------


## venera3

> izvinjavam se sto me dugo nema, lezim. tako da neznam vase novosti al uskoro cu vise da ustajem pa cu da iscitam.samo sad da vam javim da mi je uspelo u pronatalu. radila sam kucni test i TURDNA SAM!26.TOG radim betu!srecno svima!


 Draga nena čestitam ti od srca .....i želim ti sve najbolje u trudnoći!
Pozdrav!

----------


## leeloo77

nena čestitam!    :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## gričanka

*Nena3beba*  čestitam ti od srca i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za visoku betu!    :Heart:

----------


## mare41

> *Nena3beba* čestitam ti od srca i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za visoku betu!


Debeli X, cestitkeeeee!

----------


## amaria 23

Cestitam!!!

----------


## rozalija

> *nena3beba*  čestitam ti od srca i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za visoku betu!


:-d:-d:-d:-d

----------


## hop

Opa , kako je bilo kod doktora Šparca, da li si radila kakve pretrage, da li si dobila protokol? Ja bi trebala na v.v , moram nazvati, jer nisam hormone vadila, a mislim da im to treba , bila sam tamo prvi put prošle god 8dc i rekao je da dođem sa nalazima od krvi na zarazne bolesti  al nije rekao koji dan da dođem, sad neznam koliko će se to odužiit tamo, koliko puta moram tam ići dok ne dobijem protokol, koje sve pretrage su potrebne za protokol? Mi neznamo da li bi išli u 7,8 ili 9.mj, neznam kak će to ispasti koliko dugo tamo na v.v dok ne dobijem taj protokol za prag! Neznam ni kad u pronatalu idu na godišnji, voljela bi dabude doktor Mardešić, a sad opet ak bude dobro bit će, talk me već sada vata nervoza! Mi bi išli vlakom,mada smo prvo mislili ići avionom, ali je dosta skupo.Povratna s vlakom je 900kn, to mi je ok, a avionom 2700 kn! Kako vi planirate ići i koliko se sjećam rekla si da bi išli u 8 .mj

----------


## nena3beba

beta *3081mU/mL* 16 dana od ET, 21 dan od aspiracije!

 :Very Happy:

----------


## nena3beba

Hvala vam drage moje i vama isto zelim!

----------


## Sela

> beta *3081mU/mL* 16 dana od ET, 21 dan od aspiracije!


 Sto ugodnija i sretna trudnoca!Puno cestitam!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## little ivy

evo i mene.
iskrene čestike nena  :Smile:

----------


## kika84

Bravo nena! Čestitke , mirnu i školsku trudnoću ti želim !

----------


## opa

da da bila sam kod njega,ja sam ti sve nalaze napravila kod svog gin pa sam ponila dr.Šparcu da vidi  i rekao je da je sve ok,još mi je rekao da moram napraviti pretragu za trombofiliju,pregledao me je ultrazvukom,rekao mi je s obzirom na moje godine da ćemo ići sa dugim gonal protokolom i dao mi je popis ljekova što moram nabaviti,a to su gonal f a75IU amp 21kom,decapeptyl 7*0,1mg 21 kom,ovitrelle amb 1kom,i utrogestan vag 3kom,a što se tiče godišnjeg u pronatalu ja sam ti to već pitala danicu i ona je rekla da oni rade cilo lito a sad ko zna oće li nam biti mardešić vidićemo,ja mislim da ćemo mi ipak ići avionom jel ipak je to dug put za voziti 10-11 sati,jel ovaj iznos karte za avion je za 2 ili za 1 osobu  s povratkom.Mi ćemo ići u 8  mj ako sve bude išlo svojim tokom a mogu ti i ja reći da me već pomalo krpa trema.
 :Heart: 


> Opa , kako je bilo kod doktora Šparca, da li si radila kakve pretrage, da li si dobila protokol? Ja bi trebala na v.v , moram nazvati, jer nisam hormone vadila, a mislim da im to treba , bila sam tamo prvi put prošle god 8dc i rekao je da dođem sa nalazima od krvi na zarazne bolesti  al nije rekao koji dan da dođem, sad neznam koliko će se to odužiit tamo, koliko puta moram tam ići dok ne dobijem protokol, koje sve pretrage su potrebne za protokol? Mi neznamo da li bi išli u 7,8 ili 9.mj, neznam kak će to ispasti koliko dugo tamo na v.v dok ne dobijem taj protokol za prag! Neznam ni kad u pronatalu idu na godišnji, voljela bi dabude doktor Mardešić, a sad opet ak bude dobro bit će, talk me već sada vata nervoza! Mi bi išli vlakom,mada smo prvo mislili ići avionom, ali je dosta skupo.Povratna s vlakom je 900kn, to mi je ok, a avionom 2700 kn! Kako vi planirate ići i koliko se sjećam rekla si da bi išli u 8 .mj

----------


## opa

cure može li mi neka odgovoriti koja je imala sličan ili isti protkol kao i ja  diste najpovoljnije  nabavile ove ljekove

----------


## venera3

> cure može li mi neka odgovoriti koja je imala sličan ili isti protkol kao i ja diste najpovoljnije nabavile ove ljekove


Draga Opa zbilja ti ne znam gdje se mogu najpovoljnije nabaviti ti lijekovi,mislim da ti je cijena po ljekarnama tu negdje,znam samo da ti utrogestan može propisati soc.ginekolog ,a za ostalo ne znam.Reci mi molim te kako to da ti ovdje određuje dr.protokol za Prag.Ja čekam da mi jave za protokol iz Praga?!

----------


## tuzna

U apoteci Filipovic u ZG je Gonal bio najjeftiniji(oko 199-200kn)

----------


## hop

Opa, 2700kn je cijena za avion za jednu osobu! Opa molim te jel mi možeš samo reći koje si pretrage obavila prije nego si otišla kod doktora Šparca da ti odredi protokol? I da li ćeš tamo na folikulometriju ili? Ikoje dane moraš kad počneš sa stimulacijom na folikulometriju? I da li znate gdje ćete boraviti kada budete u pragu? J a bi išla privatno, ili na v.v da mi odrede, a neznam koliko se to privatno plaća da ti doktor odredi protokol? Joj koloko pitanja, nemoj mi zamjeriti!

----------


## hop

E da, zaboravim odgovorit, karta je povratna, a skuplja je kao i zato što se kupuje par dana prije,jer kažu da je bolje tj jeftinija je što ju prije kupiš!

----------


## opa

draga hop evo sam ti ovo kopirala sa prve stranice i ja sam po ovim uputama išla kod svog socij,gin, i on mi je dao uputnice za pretrage,kod dokt.Šparca sam obavila ultr.pregled i platila 300 kn,kod njega ću dolaziti na folikulometriju i sa stimulacijom počinjem 20.danom ciklusa a kod njega se moram javiti 7 dana prije početka stimulacije pa ćemo se sve dogovoriti kad ću dolaaziti i kako koristiti stimulaciju,što se tiče boravka u pragu ja se nada da će biti slobodnog mjesta u pronatalovom hotelu a ako ne onda ćemo tražiti nešto u blizini,mislim da sam ti sve odgovorila ako ne ti samo pitaj


> Opa, 2700kn je cijena za avion za jednu osobu! Opa molim te jel mi možeš samo reći koje si dragapretrage obavila prije nego si otišla kod doktora Šparca da ti odredi protokol? I da li ćeš tamo na folikulometriju ili? Ikoje dane moraš kad počneš sa stimulacijom na folikulometriju? I da li znate gdje ćete boraviti kada budete u pragu? J a bi išla privatno, ili na v.v da mi odrede, a neznam koliko se to privatno plaća da ti doktor odredi protokol? Joj koloko pitanja, nemoj mi zamjeriti!

----------


## opa

IVF SJEMENOM DONORA: 

• moguće je dogovoriti prve konzultacije (ali nije obavezno). 
• kontaktirajte Gđu. Vignjevć telefonski ili mailom i objasnite joj što želite, a ona će vam dati daljne upute 
• dogovorite se oko karakteristika donora (boja kose, boja očiju, visina, težina) koje ćete zajedno sa svojim podacima (ime i prezime, datum rođenja, krvna grupa i Rh faktor) mailom poslati Gđi. Vignjević kako bi vas zavela u njihovu bazu podataka i kako bi vam na temelju tih podataka oni odredili adekvatnog donora 
• o donoru nećete ništa doznati. Donor je posve anoniman i nije moguće da će vaše dijete ikad dobiti informacije o svom biološkom ocu 
• protokol za stimulaciju vam mogu poslati oni ili vam ga određuje neki od MPO doktora kod kuće . 
• kada započnete sa stimulacijom javite se Gđi. Vignjević 
• 9. dan stimulacije se OBAVEZNO morate javiti Danici! 
• kada vam Danica javi da uzmete stop-injekciju (obično Ovitrelle) 36 sati poslije je punkcija 
• punkcija se obavlja u općoj anesteziji što zahtjeva dodatne nalaze: 

- KKS, jetrene probe, koagulogram, šuk, kreatinin, urea, Na, K, bilirubin (na jednu uputnicu od liječnika opće prakse) 
- urinokultura (druga uputnica liječnika OP) 
- EKG (treća uputnica liječnika OP) 
- mišljenje anetsteziologa (četvrta u putnica liječnika OP). Anesteziologu donijeti prethodne nalaze 
• osim prethodnih nalaza treba učinit nalaz na zarazne bolesti (HIV, sifilis, hepatitisi) 
• prethodni nalazi su obavezni a sve ostale (brisevi, nalaz hormona...) možete također ponijeti sa sobom 
• praksa u Pronatalu je takva da transferiraju blastociste pa ET planirajte 5.-6. dan nakon punkcije. To će vam biti važno zbog planiranja bolovanja/godišnjeg 
• ukoliko je (nedajbože) neuspješno razmak između postupka je najmanje 6 mjeseci zbog stimulacije.

----------


## opa

venera ja kad sam zvala danicu ona me je pitala imam li ja dr koji mi može dati dati protokol za stimulaciju jer su njihovi dr svi zauzeti pa sam ja tako odlučila kod dr.Šparca i ona je rekla da može,hvala ti na odgovoru


> Draga Opa zbilja ti ne znam gdje se mogu najpovoljnije nabaviti ti lijekovi,mislim da ti je cijena po ljekarnama tu negdje,znam samo da ti utrogestan može propisati soc.ginekolog ,a za ostalo ne znam.Reci mi molim te kako to da ti ovdje određuje dr.protokol za Prag.Ja čekam da mi jave za protokol iz Praga?!

----------


## opa

hvala tužna malo ću pronjuškati po ljekarnama u zd pa ću vidit onda za dalje


> U apoteci Filipovic u ZG je Gonal bio najjeftiniji(oko 199-200kn)

----------


## niki71

Bok cure,
ja sam nova na forumu iako sam veteranka.  U Rijeci sam prošla 4 AIH, 1 IVF, 2 IVF/ICSI. Počeli kao idiopati sada svaki put nešto novo - ja, hipotiroza, on teška oligospermija.
Molim za pomoć (savjet).
Obzirom da u sva tri IVF-a bio slučaj slabog i nepravilnog ( 3-stanični do 5- stanični embrio) dijeljenja, naš doktor jepreporučio Prag (PGD). Razmišljamo i o donaciji js. obzirom da se bliži 40- deseta pa više kao idemo na sigurno.  Poslala sam mail dr. Mardešiću jer sam u nedoumici, donacija ili PGD/FISH, jer bi prije donacije voljela znati da li je problem u jajnoj stanici ili spermiju, međutim nisam dobila konkretan odgovor/sugestiju što da radimo.
Nalaz kariograma je uredan i to me zbunjuje jer koliko sam vidjela na forumu PGD rade oni koji već znaju da imaju neki problem na kromosomima.???
Laički razmšiljam da prije donacije js. treba isključiti probleme sa spermijima (FISH).

Što vi kažete, ima li upućenih?!

----------


## hop

Opa ti znaći nisi vadila spolne hormone, fsh, prolaktin, estradiol, testosteron itd? Da li si ti Danici poslala rezultate nalaza kako i piše ili ćete to kada dođete tamo? Znaći Danici se javlja kada se počne sa stimulacijom, u biti mene interesira da li si i Danici najavila da ćete doći u 8.mj ili se to može njoj javiti tek kada se započne sa stimulacijom i neznam kako je najbolje s njom kontaktirati telefonski ili meilom? Ma mene mući ak ću morati na te folikulometrije u zg ak neću moći to odraditi kod svoga socijalnoga ginekologa, al dobro vidjet ću to

----------


## hop

Opa,rekla si mi da si vadila tsh, al nisi spomenula spolne hormone, a i ne pišu tu u ovim uputama, a mislim da se njih treba izvaditi. Meni se čini da će meni trebati pored ove terapije i dati nešto za živce, he he

----------


## leeloo77

> Opa,rekla si mi da si vadila tsh, al nisi spomenula spolne hormone, a i ne pišu tu u ovim uputama, a mislim da se njih treba izvaditi. Meni se čini da će meni trebati pored ove terapije i dati nešto za živce, he he


Da vam budem iskrena,mene ni prvi ni drugi IVF u Pragu nitko nije pitao za hormone. Čitajući RODA stranice ja sam na svoju ruku izvadila TSH (mislim da je taj) i prolaktin. Bili su u redu ali opet me u PFC-u nitko nije pitao za njih niti su bili obavezni. Koliko vidim ovdje u Hrvatskoj ti ne daju ni primirisati IVF-u bez tih hormona...nije mi baš jasno zašto onda vani to ne traže..

----------


## hop

Draga leeloo77 i ostale cure, da li mi možeš reći tko ti je davao uputnice za kks,jetrene probe,koagulogrm, šuk,kreatinin,urea,na.k,bilirubin,ekg,mišljene anesteziologa,urinokultura, i da li si baš sve te pretrage obavila

----------


## hop

niki, da li koristiš šo za štitnjaču, tj za hipotirozu, i kakvi su ti hormoni? Da li misliš da to ima veze sa neuspjehom?

----------


## little ivy

uputnice uzmes od svog lijecnika opce prakse,prepisi sve tocno sto ti treba mu na papir da ne bi sto on preskocio  :Wink: 

niki....mislim da treba vidit svu vasu genetiku prije svega tako da si mirna i da saznas ima li nekih problema ili ne. probaj pisat doktorici Lazarovskoj u PFC,žena je jako detaljna i opširna u odgovorima i sve ce ti objasnit na dugo i siroko. klinika je novija od Pronatala, gdje je doktorica prije i radila, osoblje je odlicno i neces falit ako i njih pitas za savjet pa ces vidit tko ti bolje odgovori.uglavnom...neka ti muzic isto napravi kariogram i mirni ste.

----------


## hop

Niki, kakvi su ti hormoni štitnjaće, jer vidim da imaš hipotireozu i da li misliš da je to razlog neuspjeha? J isto imam problema sa štitnom, smanjeno lučenje t3,  t4 sam što nije isto, tsh je u redu, i imam povišen anti tpo i čvorove pa bi trebala sada na punkciju, a bit će to sve u redu, ja se spremem prvi put u prag na donaciju sjemena. ostalo tako kažu, da je sve ok

----------


## hop

niki kakvi su ti hormoni od štitne i da li ti je doktor rekao da to ima utjecaja na umjetnu i na neuspjehe i ja imam problema  sa štitnom

----------


## opa

> Opa ti znaći nisi vadila spolne hormone, fsh, prolaktin, estradiol, testosteron itd? Da li si ti Danici poslala rezultate nalaza kako i piše ili ćete to kada dođete tamo? Znaći Danici se javlja kada se počne sa stimulacijom, u biti mene interesira da li si i Danici najavila da ćete doći u 8.mj ili se to može njoj javiti tek kada se započne sa stimulacijom i neznam kako je najbolje s njom kontaktirati telefonski ili meilom? Ma mene mući ak ću morati na te folikulometrije u zg ak neću moći to odraditi kod svoga socijalnoga ginekologa, al dobro vidjet ću to


vadila sam spolne hormone kako ne od 3-5 dana ciklusa,i posebno 21 dan ciklusa progesteron,a sve uputnice za ono što mi je trebalo daomi je moj ginekolog socijaln.,danica mi je rekla da kad budemo dolaziti gori ona će mi napisati koje nalaze trebam poniti i da ne smiju biti stariji od 3 mj.tako da ću neke morati i ponoviti.Ja sam kontaktirala danicu preko meila i ona bi mi uvjek u roku 24 sata odvratila meil,mene je pitao šparac oću li kod njega ili kod svog gin na folik.a isto tako mi je rekao da moj gin, nije baš možda za to najbolji pa sam ja zato odlučila kod šparca obaviti sve

----------


## niki71

Draga Hop, ja imam hashimoto dvije godine odnosno visok TSH i visoka antitijela štitnjače ( otkrila sam sama gledajući nalaze i čačkajući po netu), a dobila sam nakon klomifema u jednom "prirodnom" postupku ( zaključila sama). Uzimam eutirox tako da mi je TSH pod kontrolom dok za antitijela nema lijeka - kaže dr., ali mi je ipak kod zadnjeg postupka dao dexamethazon za antitijela.
Kod mene ako i postoji imonološko otežavanje implatacije ne dođe do te faze jer se izgleda nakon oplodnje embriji slabo razvijaju i nepravilno. 

Dear little ivy, muž i ja smo napravili kariogram i on je uredan. ne znam koje još genetske pretrage mogu napraviti, posebno moj muž  jer nema smisla ići na donaciju js ako je problem u MM.
Mardešić mi je odgovorio da FISH spermija rade u sklopu IVF-a, a ja sam mislila samo kao dijagnostiku, malo sam se izgubila ima li tko da me prosvijetli...?
p.s. Pisala sam i Lazarovskoj, ali na mail- mirna.turcinović..., još ništa  :Sad:

----------


## hop

Ok, pitam za te uputnice, jer mi ih moja doktorica opče prakse neće dati, a vjerojatno moraju biti novi nalazi oni na zarazne bolesti hiv, hepatitis itd, a da li si riješila kks, jetrene probe,anesteziolog,ekg, koagulogram, šuk,kreatinin, na, k, itd...

----------


## amaria 23

Draga hop sretno!!  SVe ove nalaze koji si ti nabrojala meni je dao moj soc. ginekolog?! Bilo je tu preko 10 ak uputnica...To sam vadila prosl put kad sam isla na  IVF u Bec!! Samo sto meni nikako nije jasno,posto i mi mislimo  ici avionom,ja sam zvala u croatialine i ide se preko frankfurta  i nazad preko beca,i za jednu osobu je 4000 i nesto kuna sa povratnom kartom...kako vi to idete,bas me zanima kad je toliko jeftinije,jer meni je doslo skoro 10 000 kn za oboje,a nesto sitno dodje jeftinije kad  rezerviras prije!!!Neman pojma.Sretno hop,i vrati nam se trbusasta,makar malo...  :Smile: ))

----------


## marti78

> Ok, pitam za te uputnice, jer mi ih moja doktorica opče prakse neće dati, a vjerojatno moraju biti novi nalazi oni na zarazne bolesti hiv, hepatitis itd, a da li si riješila kks, jetrene probe,anesteziolog,ekg, koagulogram, šuk,kreatinin, na, k, itd...


Draga Hop, ja sam ti dobila od svog primarnog ginekologa sve uputnice.Šaljem vam dio maila koji sam dobila od Danice....

Uobičajeno je da parovi prije početka liječenja dolaze na prve konzultacije gdje se upoznaju sa liječnikom i
mogu pitati sva pitanja vezana za buduci postupak.
Medjutim,ukoliko imate u Zagrebu liječnika koji se bavi IVF,a ima ih, vrsnih stručnjaka,
Cijelu pripremu možete „odraditi“u Zagrebu,a u Prag doci na aspiraciju jajnih stanica i embrio transfer.
Važno je da Vam Vaš liječnik napiše protokol za stimulaciju prema kojemu cete se pripremati.
Sve vrijeme Vaše pripreme smo u kontaktu,javljate nam nalaz UZV(veličinu i broj folikula).
Na osnovu toga nalaza naš liječnik ce odrediti vrijeme aplikacije „STOP“injekcije i dan punkcije.
Kada dolazite kod nas, morate imati slijedece nalaze kako biste mogli postupiti aspiraciji jajnih stanica
u totalnoj anesteziji.
Ti nalazi su slijedeci:
-krvna grupa sa rh faktorom
-kompletna krvna slika sa diferencijalnom formulom leukocita
-jetrne probe
-urikult
-EKG
-HIV
-Hepatitis B i C
-Sifilis

Ja sam s njom u početku kontaktirala putem e-maila, a kada sam krenula sa pripremom preko sms-a. Sada kad sam je upoznala jer smo bili dvaput u Pragu se čujem samo preko sms-a. Stvarno je brza u odgovoru i to pogotovo kad ste u postupku.

Pozdrav svima!!!

----------


## hop

Hvala amaria, na lijepim željama,pa ja sam zvala zagrebači aerodrom i tako su mi rekli da je povratna zagreb-prag 2700kn za jednu osobu

----------


## little ivy

evo što vidim na croatia airlines stranici,gledam otprilike za rujan-listopad, karte se mogu naci za 2500 kn iz zgb ili 2800kn iz splita. sve u svemu skupo iako nije 4000koliko je amaria nasla....ali eto kome valja neka pronjuska,ali trebali bi vidit neke druge kompanije a ne nase jer nasi su uvijek skuplji  :Smile: 

sto se tice uputnica,svejedno ili opci doktor ili ginic ih moze i mora dat,ja sam s mojima odlicna pa nemam problema

sretno

----------


## missixty

Za one cure koje putuju iz Rijeke i okolice, definitivno vam se isplati putovati iz Venezije. Do tamo je 2 sata vožnje, a karte možete naći preko "volagratis" već za 55-60€. Ti jeftini letovi idu utorkom i subotom u normalno doba dana.
Nadam se da će nekome biti od koristi. Pozz...i sretnooo!

----------


## hop

Cure, ima li vas koje ste išle na v.v kod mpo doktorada vam odrdi stimulaciju za prag i da li ste tamo vadile spolne hormone ili ste ih imale već izvađene , pa ste samo došle tamo s njima? Ja sam mislila tamo, jer tamo sam jednom bila, ali nisam vadila hormone, nego me je doktor pregledao 8dc i to jet

----------


## leeloo77

Draga Hop!  Sve pretrage koje ti je Danica navela su obavezne ali to stvarno obaviš za par dana i nije neki problem. Ja sam si čak spojila neka vađenja tako da su mi u zaraznoj izvadili krv i za Petrovu pa u Petrovoj nisam čekala nego samo predala krv sa uputnicom i tak. Probaš si pojednostavit gdje stigneš. Ja imam i policu u Suncu pa sam tamo u pol sata izvadila krv,napravila ekg i dobila mišljenje interniste. Meni je na kraju ispalo puno jednostavnije što su mi protokol dali iz Praga (nisam morala tražiti MPO koji bi mi to odradio) jer ja ionako nikad nisam u Hrv. imala svog MPO doktora.

----------


## hop

Ma malo mi je nezgodno, što neke stvari ne mogu obaviti u svom gradu, pa malo malo pa u zagreb, te pretrage ću već nekako i obaviti, ali ovo oko protokola to moram u zg i neznam koliko puta, a vidjet ću kako će to biti i te folikulometrije me muće ,jer bolje je vjerojatno da na njih idem kod mpo doktora, nego kod socijalnoga, pa ispada da moram malo malo pred taj put u zg, jer nemogu to obavit u svom gradu,pa kud nemoš u gradu, tu nemoš ni u državi umjetnu, pa za poluditi

----------


## leeloo77

ja bi na tvom mjestu zatražila protokol iz Praga. Što se tiče folikulometrije,ja sam bila kod običnog gin. i to samo na jednoj i to 9. dan. Kad sam javila rezultate u Prag ispalo je da je to super i tu večer sam primila stop injekciju.

----------


## leeloo77

Kod prvog IVF sam zbog nervoze na UZV krenula već od 6. dana ciklusa ali to je samo bilo gubljenje vremena (riječi dr.  :Smile:  ). Folikuli su bili još ful mali i UZV nije imao smisla. Ionako sam opet došla 9. dan  :Razz:

----------


## hop

Pa super leeloo, ja bi onda isto na folikulometrije kod svoga soijalnoga u svom gradu, pa ak nisu mpo , al valja su dovoljno ipak stručni za to, pa nezam leeloo za protokol iz praga, jer onda moram ići na konzultacije, jer mi ne bismo išli, kako mi onda oni na osnovu čega određuju ak ne bi išla na konzultacije, jer mi onda mogu odrediti nekako

----------


## leeloo77

ja sam prije IVF bila tamo na 2 AIH ali opet mislim da ti to oni odrede nekako na osnovu tvojih god i možebitnih zdravstvenih problema. mislim da sam za AIH koristila klomifene a za IVF sam primjetila da svima prepisuju kombinaciju menopura i cetrotida. Najbolje provjeri s bolnicom da li je moguće da ti odrede protokol  i ovako na daljinu. Moguće da jedan razgovor s doktorom i ako treba slanje nekih nalaza na uvid budu dovoljn (isto kao i na konzultacijama). Meni je za prvi IVF protokol bio malo preslab  (11 folikula,2js) pa mi je dr za drugi dala malo veću dozu i sve je bilo super (10 folikula,9 js). Ali to tako i onako moraju vidjeti kako ćeš reagirati i to se ne može znati unaprijed (ako ti je prvi put).

----------


## hop

leeloo da li si inekcije si davala sama? A ja nažalost nemam novaca za drugi put, tako da se nadam i molim da uspije prvi put!

----------


## leeloo77

draga hop! ja sam si sama davala injekcije. stvarno nije nikakav problem i apsolutno niš ne boli. čak sam si i na poslu mješala menopure i pikala u trbuh. Prvi put možeš zamoliti u domu zdravlja ili negdje da ti netko samo pokaže kako izmješati ampule i uvući u špricu i dalje možeš sama. Ja sam ti inače uvijek za jednostavnija rješenja  tak da mi nije padalo na pamet ići svaki dan (nekad i po 2 puta) nekam da me piknu  :Grin:

----------


## leeloo77

hop jesi pokušala zatražiti od HZZO da ti plati postupak? ne znam kak je završila martina molba ali možda uspiješ...

----------


## hop

Nisam leeloo, čekam da vidim što će biti sa marti, ja sam si isto mislila sama, eto samo ,da mi netko pokaže prvi put. A za prvi put imamo novce, pa ja se nadam , ako veće neuspije prvi puta, pa možda nešto ostane za drugi put embrija,pa da nemoram sve ispočetka, jer nemamo novaca za sve opet ispočetka,jer to je previše, a ja se nadam da će nešto biti

----------


## leeloo77

ma naravno da će uspjet! meni se primilo i prvi i drugi put pa ne znam zašto ne bi i tebi  :Love:

----------


## hop

Hvala ti leeloo, puno mi to znaći!

----------


## opa

draga hop nemoj se puno brinuti oko toga meni je isto prvi put i nadam se da će i meni uspiti prvi put jer kako ti kažeš jedva smo i ovaj novac skupili ali ja vjerujem u BOGA

----------


## opa

i znam da će nam uspjeti i fala bogu imamo i ovaj forum i ove krasne cure koje nam pomažu oko naših pitanja u svako doba dana,sto se tiče protokola vjerujem da će ti na vv (čula sam da je dr.Lučinger puno cura pripremao za prag)sve objasniti kad dođeš kod njih.Možda bi trebala već sad zvati i naručiti se tako da polako počneš raditi pretrage eto kako cure kažu to ti je 2-3 dana gotovo.Ja sam danici poslala meil da sam dobila protokol i pitala je kad se trebam ponovno javiti i može li mi ona rezervirati hotel  u pronatalu javila se odmah s odgovorom i rekla kad krenem s protokolom da joj se javim a za hotel kad budemo znali točan datum dolaska ona će rezervirati tako da stvarno mislim da se tribamo opustiti i polako pripremati.

----------


## hop

Hvala ti opa, je da mislila sam ovi dana nazvati na v.v, je mora nam uspjeti, i ja isto vjerujem u Boga i molim se i vjerujem da će nam pomoći, jer zaslužile smo. i puno mi je lakše kad se tak čujem s vama , jer ipak sve dijelimo isto,sve ste divne, i puno vam hvala,nekad mi je tak teško i puno mi pomognete i dignete me. A što se tiće novaca , jako je teško, mislim nije mi žao novaca, to nikako, ali to zbilja treba sakupiti,samo neka mi budemo trbušaste!

----------


## opa

da da naravno da ćemo i mi ostvariti naše snove i eto možda se ividimo i upoznamo u pragu  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 


> Hvala ti opa, je da mislila sam ovi dana nazvati na v.v, je mora nam uspjeti, i ja isto vjerujem u Boga i molim se i vjerujem da će nam pomoći, jer zaslužile smo. i puno mi je lakše kad se tak čujem s vama , jer ipak sve dijelimo isto,sve ste divne, i puno vam hvala,nekad mi je tak teško i puno mi pomognete i dignete me. A što se tiće novaca , jako je teško, mislim nije mi žao novaca, to nikako, ali to zbilja treba sakupiti,samo neka mi budemo trbušaste!

----------


## marti78

Drage moje, predala sam ponovo papire u HZZO i sada čekam što će mi javiti. Svakako javim konačni ishod.
Moja mengulina nikako da dođe. Čekam ju da mogu krenuti sa Estrofemom.Jedva čekam ponovo u Prag.

Pozdrav svima!

----------


## venera3

> Drage moje, predala sam ponovo papire u HZZO i sada čekam što će mi javiti. Svakako javim konačni ishod.
> Moja mengulina nikako da dođe. Čekam ju da mogu krenuti sa Estrofemom.Jedva čekam ponovo u Prag.
> 
> Pozdrav svima!


Marti78....super znači predala si ponovno svu dokumentaciju...Jesi onda ulovila prof.V. da ti to potiše.....jel bilo problema oko toga ili ti je sve išlo glatko?
Zašto krećeš sa Estrofemom,jel ti to protokol koji si dobila ovdje od dr. za Prag ili su ti poslali iz Praga? 
Pa ti  ćeš draga, ako Bog da još malo po bebicu, ako se ne varam krajem šestog mjeseca!

----------


## missixty

Drage cure, oprostite što ovako upadam. Imam jedno pitanje. 
Malo sagledavam opcije sa svih strana, pa me interesira i Prag kao jedna od opcija. Pisala sam im ali nisam dobila neke konkretne odgovore.
Da li ima netko oda vas iz Rijeke? Naime, zanima me kod koga se može obaviti ta priprema za postupak jer moja soc.ginekologica nije voljna to obavljati za strane klinike  :Sad:  Imate li kakvu preporuku?
Koliko se dana mora sveukupno biti u Pragu? Moram sve unaprijed smisliti jer ja još i mogu dobiti bolovanje ali što sa muževima? Kako oni pravdaju izostanke sa posla...?
Pliz ako znate...hvala puuuuno!

----------


## hop

Je da draga opa, možda se i upoznamo, samo neka nam se želje ostvare! Marti78, želim ti da ti uspije sa papirima, javi nam, ja isto mislim da bi trebali odobriti!

----------


## opa

draga missixty,kad sam pisala u prag u vezi sa protokolom za stimulaciju javili su mi da imaju previše posla i da potražim u svom gradu dr koji se bavi sa MPO  da mi da protokol za stimulaciju ili da se obratim u ZG na VV kod dr.Lučingera koji je pripremao dosta cura koje su išle u Prag,a što se tiče ostanka u Pragu mislim da je to od slučaja do slučaja ja računam da ćemo mi biti oko 5-6 dana,ja i mm smo planirali biti na godišnjem taj period. :Yes: 


> Drage cure, oprostite što ovako upadam. Imam jedno pitanje. 
> Malo sagledavam opcije sa svih strana, pa me interesira i Prag kao jedna od opcija. Pisala sam im ali nisam dobila neke konkretne odgovore.
> Da li ima netko oda vas iz Rijeke? Naime, zanima me kod koga se može obaviti ta priprema za postupak jer moja soc.ginekologica nije voljna to obavljati za strane klinike  Imate li kakvu preporuku?
> Koliko se dana mora sveukupno biti u Pragu? Moram sve unaprijed smisliti jer ja još i mogu dobiti bolovanje ali što sa muževima? Kako oni pravdaju izostanke sa posla...?
> Pliz ako znate...hvala puuuuno!

----------


## missixty

Puno ti hvala draga *opa*  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

missixty, da li si pisala i u PFC ili samo u Pronatal? Vjerujem da je u PFC manja gužva.

----------


## missixty

Pisala sam samo u Pronatal jer su mi rekli da tamo govore hrvatski. Nekako mi je lakše tako objasniti ono što mi treba. Ne znam kakva je situacija u PFC. Pokušati ću se i njima javiti večeras pa ćemo vidjeti. Hvala ti, toga se nisam niti sjetila  :Embarassed: . 
Malo sam izgubljena od toga svega i nekako gubim nadu, ali držimo se za sada. Idemo dalje...nema druge.  :Love:

----------


## mare41

Tek u PFC govore hrvatski :Smile: , i doktorica i gdja Mirna koja je njihova kontakt osoba, možeš joj pisati na mirna.turcinovic@gmail.com.

----------


## hop

Opa , da li si ti obavila već ove petrage, ekg, mišljenje anesteziologa, urinokultuta, kks,jetrene probe, koagulogram,kreatinin,urea,šuk,k,na?Ili ćeš to pred odlazak u prag?Znam da prije odlaska u zg kod doktora učingera trebam sigurno spolne hormone i hormone štitne, a progesteron sam vadila u 3.mj 21dc, u perrovoj i sad me muće ti spolni hormoni, njih sam vadila prije više od godinu dana a u svom gradi ih nemogu pa moram u zg ili osijek, a iduća menga mi ispada nezgodno baš mi je 3 dc petak a to je praznik a onda ne vade tj ne rade a vade se od 3do 5dc, baš nezgodno, baš me muće ti spolni, a htijela bi to sve da te spolne imam kad budem išla na v.v, neznam da li bi mi tam to vadili, a i da se naručim tam na v.v opet mi 3dc ispada petak i oni isto onda ne rade 4 i 5 dc vikend, ma joj neznam kak da iskombiniram, jedino da mi naredna menga dojde dan prije a to sumnjam. Ili ću morat onda to za 7.mj ostavit i v.v i hormone, a vidjet ću kak će ispast,

----------


## hop

Sad eto me i mući , kada je dr. Lučinger na godišnjem, 7 ili 8.mj io da baš ne potrefim kada je na godišnjem, pa onda kada je moj socijalni zbog uputnica i folikulometrije, on je po mjesec dana na godišnjem ili 7 ili 8.mj, ma sve mi iskomplicirano

----------


## kiara79

> Opa , da li si ti obavila već ove petrage, ekg, mišljenje anesteziologa, urinokultuta, kks,jetrene probe, koagulogram,kreatinin,urea,šuk,k,na?Ili ćeš to pred odlazak u prag?Znam da prije odlaska u zg kod doktora učingera trebam sigurno spolne hormone i hormone štitne, a progesteron sam vadila u 3.mj 21dc, u perrovoj i sad me muće ti spolni hormoni, njih sam vadila prije više od godinu dana a u svom gradi ih nemogu pa moram u zg ili osijek, a iduća menga mi ispada nezgodno baš mi je 3 dc petak a to je praznik a onda ne vade tj ne rade a vade se od 3do 5dc, baš nezgodno, baš me muće ti spolni, a htijela bi to sve da te spolne imam kad budem išla na v.v, neznam da li bi mi tam to vadili, a i da se naručim tam na v.v opet mi 3dc ispada petak i oni isto onda ne rade 4 i 5 dc vikend, ma joj neznam kak da iskombiniram, jedino da mi naredna menga dojde dan prije a to sumnjam. Ili ću morat onda to za 7.mj ostavit i v.v i hormone, a vidjet ću kak će ispast,


hop meni je isto tako prošle god.palo da je 3dc petak i rekao mi je doc na VV da dođem 6 dc i sve OK ...dakle ne brini u ponedjeljak vaditi krv i lijepo skupi nalaze i bez brige,sve će biti dobro...sretno...

----------


## frka

cure, VV vam je kolektivno na godisnjem i to obicno pola 7. i cijeli 8. mjesec. ne znam tocno do kad su u 7. tamo...

sretno!

----------


## _luna_

> Draga Hop, ja imam hashimoto dvije godine odnosno visok TSH i visoka antitijela štitnjače ( otkrila sam sama gledajući nalaze i čačkajući po netu), a dobila sam nakon klomifema u jednom "prirodnom" postupku ( zaključila sama). Uzimam eutirox tako da mi je TSH pod kontrolom dok za antitijela nema lijeka - kaže dr., ali mi je ipak kod zadnjeg postupka dao dexamethazon za antitijela.
> Kod mene ako i postoji imonološko otežavanje implatacije ne dođe do te faze jer se izgleda nakon oplodnje embriji slabo razvijaju i nepravilno. 
> 
> Dear little ivy, muž i ja smo napravili kariogram i on je uredan. ne znam koje još genetske pretrage mogu napraviti, posebno moj muž jer nema smisla ići na donaciju js ako je problem u MM.
> Mardešić mi je odgovorio da FISH spermija rade u sklopu IVF-a, a ja sam mislila samo kao dijagnostiku, malo sam se izgubila ima li tko da me prosvijetli...?
> p.s. Pisala sam i Lazarovskoj, ali na mail- mirna.turcinović..., još ništa


Niki,moje celije su se nekada dobro razvijale a nekada ne.Odlucili smo se za donaciju
i opet nije uspelo.Tada sam odlucila da po bilo koju cenu dovedem antitela u normalu.Doktori su tvrdili da Hasimoto nema bas neke veze ali sam ja ipak odlucila da pokusam.IVIG terapija mi nije pomogla ali Pronizon jeste.Pila sam 20 mg dnevno
sve dok ih nisam dovela u normalu,jedino sto nisam znala da ih treba ukinuti postepeno,tj.smanjivati dozu pa sam malo teze podnela "skidanje" sa njega.
Otisli smo u Prag po smrzlice i sada svakog dana cekam da upoznam bebu.
Za antitela ima leka samo ako si spremna da pokusas.

----------


## hop

luna koja su ti antitijela povišena i koliko?

----------


## hop

Cure trebam zvati na v.v da mi doktor odredi stimulaciju i to svezite,  išla bi u postupak u 8 ili 9.mj,ali neznam koji mi točno trebaju nalazi za v.v da mi doktor odredi stimulaciju, ,imam nalaz na zarazne bolesti to sam vadila u 3.mj. i mislim da ću to morat ponoviti je bit će mi stariji nalaz od 3.mj., e sad neznam da li će mi tam napraviti pretrage na spolne hormone, jer to nemam,zadnji put sam bila 8dc u 11.mj.2009 i radio mi je samo ultrazvuk i rekao je samo da dođem kada napravim to na zarazne bolesti i krvnu grupu i rh faktor,e sad neznam da li kks, kreatinin, šuk, na,k,urea, mišljenje anesteziologa,ekg i urinokultura da li mi to treba za v.v doktoru za određivanje stimulacije ili to treba za prag i onda da to napravim pred odlazak u prag

----------


## opa

draga hop ja sam ti sve napravila u 4 i 5mj osim mišljenje anesteziologa jel sam mislila da oni u pragu priznaju nalaze stare do 6 mj  pa mi je danica rekla da ipak moraju biti ne stari od 3mj, i da će mi ona reći prije dolaska u prag koje trebam poniti sa sobom tako da ću morati neke ponoviti,a te sve nalaze mi je dr.ŠPARAC tražo da ponesem kad sam billa :Yes:  kod njega za dogovor za protokol. 


> Opa , da li si ti obavila već ove petrage, ekg, mišljenje anesteziologa, urinokultuta, kks,jetrene probe, koagulogram,kreatinin,urea,šuk,k,na?Ili ćeš to pred odlazak u prag?Znam da prije odlaska u zg kod doktora učingera trebam sigurno spolne hormone i hormone štitne, a progesteron sam vadila u 3.mj 21dc, u perrovoj i sad me muće ti spolni hormoni, njih sam vadila prije više od godinu dana a u svom gradi ih nemogu pa moram u zg ili osijek, a iduća menga mi ispada nezgodno baš mi je 3 dc petak a to je praznik a onda ne vade tj ne rade a vade se od 3do 5dc, baš nezgodno, baš me muće ti spolni, a htijela bi to sve da te spolne imam kad budem išla na v.v, neznam da li bi mi tam to vadili, a i da se naručim tam na v.v opet mi 3dc ispada petak i oni isto onda ne rade 4 i 5 dc vikend, ma joj neznam kak da iskombiniram, jedino da mi naredna menga dojde dan prije a to sumnjam. Ili ću morat onda to za 7.mj ostavit i v.v i hormone, a vidjet ću kak će ispast,

----------


## hop

Hvala opa,a pa onda ću to sve obaviti prije v.v, samo eto me muće spolni hormoni, možda bi ih mogla i izvaditi i 6dc, kada mi nezgodno ispada, i i moram provjeriti za taj godišnji na v.v kada idu!

----------


## kika84

Cure ja sam od danas pikalica ! ! Molim vas koje ste bile u PFC jeste li si nosile kavkve lijekove od doma ? Utrogestan ?  Joj meni tak sam uzbuđena zbog toga svega , ovo mi je prvi ivf. Hvala vam !

----------


## hop

Draga kika, ja ti nisam bila još niti bi ti znala reći,ali javit će se cure koje su bile, pa će ti pomoć! Ja se spremem za zg na v.v da mi doktor da protokol! Sretno!

----------


## hop

Draga opa, da li si računala koliko bi nas točno došao postupak u pragu?

----------


## opa

draga hop računala sam pa po mojoj nekoj računici postupak bi nas došao oko 2220E(1500e stand.ivf,+300e icsi,+200e donacija sperme,+220 kyr) +put+hotel+hrana i piće sve skupa oko 3500e samo za prag a ljekovi koje sam dobila za stimulaciju su oko 750e  znači negdje oko 4250e naravno ako ne poskupe do 8mj :Shock:  :Shock: 


> Draga opa, da li si računala koliko bi nas točno došao postupak u pragu?

----------


## opa

sretno kika,i ja se uskoro spremam  za pikanje pa sve će to biti super kad znamo za što je to,javljaj nam se  pozdrav

----------


## marti78

> Marti78....super znači predala si ponovno svu dokumentaciju...Jesi onda ulovila prof.V. da ti to potiše.....jel bilo problema oko toga ili ti je sve išlo glatko?
> Zašto krećeš sa Estrofemom,jel ti to protokol koji si dobila ovdje od dr. za Prag ili su ti poslali iz Praga? 
> Pa ti ćeš draga, ako Bog da još malo po bebicu, ako se ne varam krajem šestog mjeseca!


Draga Venera, predala sam dokumentaciju. Ulovila sam profesora u ambulanti.Nije bilo problema jer je priča jasna. Ja sam ti već bila na embriotransferu iz zamrznutih embrija i to ti je u biti takav protokol. Protokol sam dobila iz Praga, krećem 1 DC sa 3x2 mg Estrofema, 12 DC javljam u Prag nalaz UZV i onda se s njima dogovaram da li ćemo podići dozu Estrofema na 4x2 mg (tako je bilo prošli put) i kada krećem paralelno sa Utrogestanom 3x2 te kad trebam doći na transfer. Inače ta terapija se provodi skroz do rezultata testa trudnoće i ako bude test pozitivan nastavlja se sve do 3 mjeseca trudnoće. U slučaju negativnog testa, terapija se prekida i kroz 3 dana bi trebala doći menga.

Mislim da ću sutra dobiti mengu i krećem sa Estrofemom te očekujem transfer oko 24.06.  

Eto nadam se da ću uspjeti ovaj put  :Smile:

----------


## marti78

> Drage cure, oprostite što ovako upadam. Imam jedno pitanje. 
> Malo sagledavam opcije sa svih strana, pa me interesira i Prag kao jedna od opcija. Pisala sam im ali nisam dobila neke konkretne odgovore.
> Da li ima netko oda vas iz Rijeke? Naime, zanima me kod koga se može obaviti ta priprema za postupak jer moja soc.ginekologica nije voljna to obavljati za strane klinike  Imate li kakvu preporuku?
> Koliko se dana mora sveukupno biti u Pragu? Moram sve unaprijed smisliti jer ja još i mogu dobiti bolovanje ali što sa muževima? Kako oni pravdaju izostanke sa posla...?
> Pliz ako znate...hvala puuuuno!


Draga Missixty, muž ti može dobiti bolovanje isto. Trebaš samo otići kod svog doktora da ti da potvrdu za njegu (znat će tvoj doktor o čemu je riječ) koju tvoj muž nosi svom doktoru.Upravo tako smo mi riješili stvar. Pozdrav!

----------


## amaria 23

Evo da samo kazem da mi je TEK danas Danica poslala mail da hocu li konzultacije 17.8...a ja jos par dana od toga datuma krecem sa pikanjem...auuu,bome dobro se sjetila...zahvalila sam i bog,sto da kazem,heheheh!!! Pusa i sretno svima...

----------


## missixty

> Draga Missixty, muž ti može dobiti bolovanje isto. Trebaš samo otići kod svog doktora da ti da potvrdu za njegu (znat će tvoj doktor o čemu je riječ) koju tvoj muž nosi svom doktoru.Upravo tako smo mi riješili stvar. Pozdrav!


Hvala ti puno, to mi je bila velika briga. Pokušati ću tako.  :Smile:

----------


## hop

Draga opa, tako sam i ja računala, joj pa nadam se da neće ni skoro poskupiti!Ja ću sutra nazvati na v.v da vidim šta će mi reći za godišnji i da se narućim i objasnim im situaciju, samo se bojim da su oni tamo spori i ja nisam vadila hormone spolne, a od njih trebaš tri tj samo čekati nalaz, pa neznam koliko će se to razvući sa v.v,a i još ak su tak na godišnjem dugo, vidjet ću sutra!

----------


## little ivy

kika pikalice sretno!

amaria tako sam ti i ja dobila odgovor od danice nakon 100god a ovamo se vec sve bila dogovorila u PFC  :Smile: 

marti,sretno s papirima i sretno cijeli ovaj mjesec....ovaj je tvoj sigurna sam  :Wink:

----------


## marti78

> kika pikalice sretno!
> 
> amaria tako sam ti i ja dobila odgovor od danice nakon 100god a ovamo se vec sve bila dogovorila u PFC 
> 
> marti,sretno s papirima i sretno cijeli ovaj mjesec....ovaj je tvoj sigurna sam


Draga,jer si ti dobila moju privatnu poruku?! Odgovorila sam ti.Nisam sigurna jer sam to dobro poslala. Pozdrav!

----------


## leeloo77

curke da vam javim novosti...danas bila na UZV i imamo  :Heart:  :Heart:  drugim riječima 2 bebice! Sad smo u 7. tj i dr kaže da je sve super!!

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

leeloo77, suuupeeer! :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

leeloo, čestitaaaaaaaam!

----------


## opa

BRAVO LEELOO,SAMO SAD HRABRO NAPRIJED,AJME TAKO SAM SRETNA ZBOG VAS I JOŠ BLIZANCI JA OBOŽAVAM BLIZANCE,,HURA :Klap: :klap


> curke da vam javim novosti...danas bila na UZV i imamo  drugim riječima 2 bebice! Sad smo u 7. tj i dr kaže da je sve super!!

----------


## amaria 23

> curke da vam javim novosti...danas bila na UZV i imamo  drugim riječima 2 bebice! Sad smo u 7. tj i dr kaže da je sve super!!


Predivno cestitam na malim cehicima!! Jedva cekam da i ja krenem,nadam se da cemo sve zavrsiti sa ovim ishodom.Suze su me oblile,ali radosnice.Tako sam sretna a ni neznam te...Nek ti je sa srecom i nek sve zavrsi kako treba,nek nam tvoje bebice dodju zive i zdrave..Pusa i zagrljajjjj

----------


## leeloo77

Hvala svima...jedva čekam slijedeći UZV   :Smile:

----------


## hop

Prekrasna vijest leeloo, tako mi to dobro dođe čuti, presretna sam, samo uživaj i sve najbolje!

----------


## venera3

> curke da vam javim novosti...danas bila na UZV i imamo  drugim riječima 2 bebice! Sad smo u 7. tj i dr kaže da je sve super!!


 Draga Leeloo ma super,da ti bude sretno....ma to je predivna vijest,baš si sretnica!!! Čuvaj nam se!!! Najveći ti pozdrav!

----------


## venera3

> Draga Venera, predala sam dokumentaciju. Ulovila sam profesora u ambulanti.Nije bilo problema jer je priča jasna. Ja sam ti već bila na embriotransferu iz zamrznutih embrija i to ti je u biti takav protokol. Protokol sam dobila iz Praga, krećem 1 DC sa 3x2 mg Estrofema, 12 DC javljam u Prag nalaz UZV i onda se s njima dogovaram da li ćemo podići dozu Estrofema na 4x2 mg (tako je bilo prošli put) i kada krećem paralelno sa Utrogestanom 3x2 te kad trebam doći na transfer. Inače ta terapija se provodi skroz do rezultata testa trudnoće i ako bude test pozitivan nastavlja se sve do 3 mjeseca trudnoće. U slučaju negativnog testa, terapija se prekida i kroz 3 dana bi trebala doći menga.
> 
> Mislim da ću sutra dobiti mengu i krećem sa Estrofemom te očekujem transfer oko 24.06. 
> 
> Eto nadam se da ću uspjeti ovaj put


Draga Marti78.....hvala ti na ovim informacijama....baš si pravi borac.....sve si predala i sredila.Ja sama ne znam ima li smisla da i sama probam sve to predati.....Ja trebam na donaciju js i ne znam jeli to pokriveno i ima li smisla probati,planiram ako Bog da u sedmom mjesecu barem sam tako s njima dogovarala....Što ti misliš da li da probam prikupiti dokumentaciju ima li smisla? Ako Bog da ti još malo i krećeš u postupak koji ti je već poznat i ako Bog da urodit će to sve plodom...! Hvala ti na informacijama i sretno u svemu.Jel to znači da ti i sad ideš po preostale smrzliće ili sam krivo shvatila?
Drag ti pozdrav mila!

----------


## hop

Ja sam zvala na v.v i od 16.07 do 9.mj. su na godišnjem i naručena sam 15.06 da dođem, pa ću vidjeti , što će biti, ali neznam da li ću sve stići do onda riješiti, jer bi htijela u 8.mj ići u Prag, a 15.06 mi je 18dc rekla je sestra da će me kao naručiti pred menstruaciju, pa sad neznam kada ću hormone, jer ih nisam vadila možda me narući i za njih, 3dc mi je pred kraj 6.mj, a vidjet ću,al baš im je dobar godišnji!

----------


## opa

draga hop drago mi je da si konačno dogovorila termin za vv pa sad kad dođeš kod njih lipo im sve reci kad  planiraš ići u prag na oplodnju vjerujem da ćeš uspiti sve napraviti i da ćemo biti u isto vrime u pragu jer su nam ciklusi u isto vrijeme :Heart:  :Heart:  


> Ja sam zvala na v.v i od 16.07 do 9.mj. su na godišnjem i naručena sam 15.06 da dođem, pa ću vidjeti , što će biti, ali neznam da li ću sve stići do onda riješiti, jer bi htijela u 8.mj ići u Prag, a 15.06 mi je 18dc rekla je sestra da će me kao naručiti pred menstruaciju, pa sad neznam kada ću hormone, jer ih nisam vadila možda me narući i za njih, 3dc mi je pred kraj 6.mj, a vidjet ću,al baš im je dobar godišnji!

----------


## little ivy

leeloo...čestitke od srca  :Smile: 

marti,jesam dobila sam pp ne brini,dala si mi mislit hehe

sretno svima gdje god bili i što god radili i kud god krenuli  :Wink:

----------


## nena3beba

> curke da vam javim novosti...danas bila na UZV i imamo  drugim riječima 2 bebice! Sad smo u 7. tj i dr kaže da je sve super!!


ma leeloo jesmo mi to bili u isto vreme u pragu? i ja imam 2 bebice  :Smile: 
kad ti je bio ET? a aspiracija?

----------


## nena3beba

srecno svima u pripremama i postupku!
prazanke navalite, u pragu je beby-bum!
 :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## leeloo77

> ma leeloo jesmo mi to bili u isto vreme u pragu? i ja imam 2 bebice 
> kad ti je bio ET? a aspiracija?


Ja sam bila u PFC kod dr Lazarovske. Transfer  je bio 2.5  :Smile:

----------


## leeloo77

e da...nena čestitam!!!!!   :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## nena3beba

> e da...nena čestitam!!!!!


i ja tebi! nek ti je laka i lepa trudnoca i nek ti bebice budu zive i zdrave!pomislih da si jedna devojka koju pamtim sa transfera... ali ti si ipak malo ranije i malo dalje  :Smile: nema veze, prag je ipak talican! jurisss , devojke po vase bebe u prag!  :Smile: ))))))))prekosutra idem na drugi UZ jer sam sa prvim poranila- sa 5 nedelja i 5 dana bila i tad je jedno srce kucalo a drugo jos nije... kaze dr ona jedna beba mnooogo napredna... e sad je trebalo i drugo da prokuca jer je vec 6 nedelja i 6 dana prekosutra...drzite fige za moja srculenca  :Smile:

----------


## opa

neno čestitam na bebicama i nadam se da će sve biti  uredu kad budeš isla na UZ ja kad čitam vaše poruke dobivam sve više i više snage da sve to izdržimo jer ovo mi je prvi put pa me je pomalo strah od neuspjeha ali  triba se i na to pripremiti,ja se ipak više nadam da će to sve biti ok i da ću i ja uskoro se javiti s novostima iz praga  :Love: 


> i ja tebi! nek ti je laka i lepa trudnoca i nek ti bebice budu zive i zdrave!pomislih da si jedna devojka koju pamtim sa transfera... ali ti si ipak malo ranije i malo dalje nema veze, prag je ipak talican! jurisss , devojke po vase bebe u prag! ))))))))prekosutra idem na drugi UZ jer sam sa prvim poranila- sa 5 nedelja i 5 dana bila i tad je jedno srce kucalo a drugo jos nije... kaze dr ona jedna beba mnooogo napredna... e sad je trebalo i drugo da prokuca jer je vec 6 nedelja i 6 dana prekosutra...drzite fige za moja srculenca

----------


## kika84

Cure drage , ja sutra putujem u Prag ! U subotu mi je punkcija u PFC ! Imam deset folikula od 16,5 - 18 mm. Nadam se da če iz toga ispasti nešto dobro  :Wink: . Čestitam svim praškim trudnicama i bezbrižne trudnoće želim  :Very Happy: . Hvala svima na lijepim željama!

----------


## mare41

kika, ~~~~~~~~za dobitni postupak, javi se u subotu, sretno!

----------


## leeloo77

Kika sretno! O PFC klinici,dr. Lazarovskoj  i ljudima koji tamo rade sve najbolje! Nama je bila dobitna a nadam se da će i tebi!

----------


## amaria 23

Cestitam svim praskim trudnicama,i zelim svu srecu svijeta trudilicama.dodjite nam trudne kuci....pusa velika.i Drzim fige...Sretnooo

----------


## kika84

Hvala vam na lijepim željama drage moje ! Ja se spremam za put a u meni se miješa milijun raznih osjećaja , ko tempirana bomba sam ! :Grin:  Javim vam se kad bude novosti ! cao

----------


## venera3

> Hvala vam na lijepim željama drage moje ! Ja se spremam za put a u meni se miješa milijun raznih osjećaja , ko tempirana bomba sam ! Javim vam se kad bude novosti ! cao


 Draga kika 84.....sretno ti i da nam se vratiš sretna ,zadovoljna i za početak barem malčice truna!
Sretno draga zvuči mi vrlo pozitivno sve  i bit će to sve super!

----------


## marti78

> Draga Marti78.....hvala ti na ovim informacijama....baš si pravi borac.....sve si predala i sredila.Ja sama ne znam ima li smisla da i sama probam sve to predati.....Ja trebam na donaciju js i ne znam jeli to pokriveno i ima li smisla probati,planiram ako Bog da u sedmom mjesecu barem sam tako s njima dogovarala....Što ti misliš da li da probam prikupiti dokumentaciju ima li smisla? Ako Bog da ti još malo i krećeš u postupak koji ti je već poznat i ako Bog da urodit će to sve plodom...! Hvala ti na informacijama i sretno u svemu.Jel to znači da ti i sad ideš po preostale smrzliće ili sam krivo shvatila?
> Drag ti pozdrav mila!


Draga Venera, ja bih na tvom mjestu pokušala predati papire u HZZO. Radi se o istoj stvari.Kod nas u HR nije moguća donacija niti jajne stanice niti spermija tako da moramo ići izvan HR i zbog tog nam trebaju financirati liječenje u inozemstvu. Nisu mi se još javili iz HZZO-a da li su odobrili pa ne znam kakav će biti ishod, ali ću svakako drugi tjedan izvidjeti što se događa.

Ja sam krenula prije tjedan dana sa Estrofemom i u petak ću na prvi UZV. Idem na embriotransfer iz smrznutih embrija i mislim da će on biti oko 28.06.To bi mi bio 22 dc i tako mi je bilo prošli put.

Bumo vidli hoće li upaliti ovaj put  :Smile:  Pozdrav!

----------


## venera3

> Draga Venera, ja bih na tvom mjestu pokušala predati papire u HZZO. Radi se o istoj stvari.Kod nas u HR nije moguća donacija niti jajne stanice niti spermija tako da moramo ići izvan HR i zbog tog nam trebaju financirati liječenje u inozemstvu. Nisu mi se još javili iz HZZO-a da li su odobrili pa ne znam kakav će biti ishod, ali ću svakako drugi tjedan izvidjeti što se događa.
> 
> Ja sam krenula prije tjedan dana sa Estrofemom i u petak ću na prvi UZV. Idem na embriotransfer iz smrznutih embrija i mislim da će on biti oko 28.06.To bi mi bio 22 dc i tako mi je bilo prošli put.
> 
> Bumo vidli hoće li upaliti ovaj put  Pozdrav!


Draga marti78....hvala ti i svu ti sreću želim u svim ovim pripremama.Ja sam dobila protokol nabavila sam tabletice u ljekarni a da nisam uopće išla kod prof.jer mi se činilo da ne moram kad sam sve upute dobila od njih i počela jučer s Primolut Nor
pijem ih dvanaest dana pa onda prestajem i trebala bih dobiti  za nekoliko dana pa kad dobijem isto idem prvi dan sa estrofemom pa onda 12 dan na ultrazvuk i polako ako Bog da i sve bude kako treba put za Prag!
Za ovu dokumentaciju još ne znam što bih jednostavno ne stižem sve to sad ganjati jer radim a možda mi je i prekasno malo sad sa svim tim počinjati a možda mi i zbog visokih godina sve te financije nebi ni odobrili.
Eto draga moja pomislim ma ko šiša i financije samo da nam Bog da i obraduje nas u toj našoj želji i na tom našem putu1
Sretno draga i pozdrav ti!

----------


## pretorija

Draga Venera i ja sam trebala u postupak u PFC krajem 7 mjeseca al morala sam pomjerit za avgust.
Ja idem na donaciju JS
Morat cu poc i u 7 mjesecu sa suprugom da ostavi svoj dio posto on nece bit u HR u avgustu tako da cu tad morat sama,
Pisi gdje si nasla smjestaj ja sam gledala i sve je dosta skupo za 7 8 mjesec.
Nadam se da smo po godinama tu negdje jer velis da ih imas koju ja isto jos malo pa 43 al nedam se.
Drzim fige za uspjeh :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## venera3

> Draga Venera i ja sam trebala u postupak u PFC krajem 7 mjeseca al morala sam pomjerit za avgust.
> Ja idem na donaciju JS
> Morat cu poc i u 7 mjesecu sa suprugom da ostavi svoj dio posto on nece bit u HR u avgustu tako da cu tad morat sama,
> Pisi gdje si nasla smjestaj ja sam gledala i sve je dosta skupo za 7 8 mjesec.
> Nadam se da smo po godinama tu negdje jer velis da ih imas koju ja isto jos malo pa 43 al nedam se.
> Drzim fige za uspjeh


Draga Pretorija i ja isto idem na donaciju js.... planirali smo sve za 7 mjesec (tamo iza desetog)jer nam tako odgovara i izgleda da će se sve tako poklopiti.Nismo ti još nikakav smještaj našli sve mislim imamo još vremena.Malo sam čačkala po smještaju na internetu i valjda će se naći što zgodno,a opet ne preskupo.Mi nismo išli na konzultacije tako smo dogovorili da izbjegnemo troškove a znaš i sama već...sigurno nije nikom lako u današnje vrijeme. Ali evo nadamo se da će sve bit kako je najbolje i da će nas sve na ovom putu podržati i voditi ruka Božja.Ja imam više godina (tri godine više) al isto se nedam! Eto draga moja pa nek nam bude sa srećom!

----------


## hop

Draga opa, bila sam danas na v.v, doktor je super, rekao mi je da najbolje da idem u 9.mj, je oni su od 15.07 do 9.mj na godišnjem, a sad se nestignem sve do onda obaviit više, pa onda opet moram  oko 6.09 se naručiti i u međuvremenu obavit papa i briseve, pa računam da bi u prag išla krajem 9.mj, e eto tako mora biti, a i kaže on da je najbolje da mi on radi folikulometrije.Žao mi je što se možda nebi susrele, ali glavno da nam svima bude sa srećom!

----------


## hop

Cure , ako se u Hr radi postupak umjetne oplodnje, za to daje uputnicu socijalni ginekolog ili? I tko riješava lijekove za postupak, socijalni ili mpo doktor' Mislim kako to ide tu, što se tiće toga?

----------


## leeloo77

koliko je meni rekao dr K. iz vinogradske-po novom zakonu bolnica u kojoj si pacijentica dužna ti je omogućiti lijekove. do sada je to naručivao soc. gin. a sad je sve na bolnicama.

----------


## hop

Znaći lijekove sređuje tj. nabavlja mpo doktor,a za to mu treba uputnica da ideš na postupak,a  za postupak umjetne u Hr uputnicu daje socijalni ginekolog?

----------


## venera3

Pozdrav curke...može li mi neka pomoći .......može li se nalaz spermiograma uraditi u Petrovoj bez uputnice uz plaćanje i zna li tko koliko to košta,treba li se prethodno naručivati ili ne treba?
Hvala vam!

----------


## mare41

venera. može se u petrovoj obaviti uz plaćanje, čini mi se da je bilo oko 350 kn, ne znam točno, al na ovom linku imaš njihov broj tel. pa se može provjeriti http://www.potpomognutaoplodnja.info...skoj&Itemid=81

----------


## venera3

Ok Maro hvala ti....Idem sad vidjeti ovu stranicu što si mi proslijedila.
Pozdrav ti!

----------


## kika84

hej cure moje ! Evo mi smo se jučer vratili iz Praga. U subotu mi je bila punkcija : 14 folikula dobiveno je 7 js od toga 6 super kvalitete. Ovih 6 je oplođeno i sve su se super razvile, u utorak je bio transfer dviju mrvica a 4 su zamrznute.  :Very Happy:  Svi u PFC su mi stvarno super prekrasni ljudi. Sad treba preživjeti do testa. Rekla mi je doktorica da samo napravim test da netreba vaditi betu , al ja sama neznam što da radim ? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## hop

Draga kika, drago mi je zbog tebe, sve će to biti super i biti ćeš prava ponosna praška trudnica, i i kasnije možeš ako budeš htijela, po još koju bebicu, ma super! Tko ti je dao protokol, da li iz praga ili ti je tu mpo doktor odredio?

----------


## kika84

da hop , to bi bilo prekrasno. Bojim se uopće o tome i razmišljati već sada. Meni je protokol dao doktor na vv, to mi je bila prva stimulacija pa je bio malo  oprezniji ali na kraju je ispalo super.

----------


## hop

Draga Kika, i ja isto idem na vv, i doktor mi je Lučinger, bila sam prije par dana i moram početkom devetog mj, sada nemogu sve stići zbog godišnjeg na vv,tako da ću u postupak vjerojatno krajem devetog ako sve bude kako treba . Tko je tebi doktor i koje si pretrage radila na v.v, da li si tamo spolne hormone možda vadila i koloko su te lijekovi došli?

----------


## marti78

Drage moje, da vam se javim. Ja već 12 dana uzimam Estrofem, jučer sam bila na UZV i endometrij je još tanak (6 mm). Od danas su mi povećali dozu pa ću u ponedjeljak ponovo na UZV.Još ne znam kada ćemo za Prag,ali pretpostavljam da će transfer biti 28.06.To će mi biti 22 dc i upravo tada mi je i prošli put bio transfer.Inače još nisam dobila rješenje iz HZZO-a,ali sam dobila dojavu od kolegice koja tamo radi da će sve biti ok i da će mi pozitivno odgovoriti.Dok ne vidim neću se previše veseliti :Smile: Nadam se da će sve biti na vrijeme.Javim vam se.Pozdrav!

----------


## kika84

Draga hop , meni je bio dr.Alebić i stvarno sam jako zadovoljna s njim. Spolne hormone sam vadila u vv , 3 dc jer oni priznaju samo svoje nalaze. A ovo ostalo što sam trebala za Prag u najbližoj bolnici. Za lijekove sam dala odprilike 5000 kuna jer sam ih kupovala kod nas , mislim da ni drugdje nisu puno jeftiniji .

----------


## hop

Meni je rekao dr. Lučinger da nazovem u 9.mj prije menstruacije, sad neznam , nisam pitala zašto da onda zovem , sada sam bila 19dc na pregledu, a u 11.mj.2009 8dc, pa si računam i mislim da neću ni u postupak u 9.mj, nego u 10.mj, jer naračujem se 06.09, a 09.09 trebam dobiit, a cilkusi su mi 27 dana, tako da mislim da nažalost neću u 9.mj, mislila sam u 8.mj, pa ništ , pa u 9.mj, pa izgleda ništ, pa valjda ću doćekati

----------


## kika84

Ma naravno da ćeš dočekati draga hop. To ti se sad čini jako dugo ali brzo će vrijeme proletjeti. I ja sam tako mislila kad smo se odlučili prošle godine u 10 mj. krenuti u postupak kad će to ali mi je brzo prošlo. Evo sad već brojim dane do bete, danas mi je 4 dan od transfera.

----------


## opa

da da naravno hop najbolje ti je obaviti sve pomalo ne sa nekim presingom,drago mi je što si na vv dobro primljena i što ćeš tamo sve obaviti a eto možda se nekad i vidimo ,do tad ćemo se ovako dopisivati i pričati svoja iskustva,ja jedva čekam da prođe još i ovaj mjesec a da počmem s pripremama za prag :Heart:  :Heart: 


> Draga opa, bila sam danas na v.v, doktor je super, rekao mi je da najbolje da idem u 9.mj, je oni su od 15.07 do 9.mj na godišnjem, a sad se nestignem sve do onda obaviit više, pa onda opet moram  oko 6.09 se naručiti i u međuvremenu obavit papa i briseve, pa računam da bi u prag išla krajem 9.mj, e eto tako mora biti, a i kaže on da je najbolje da mi on radi folikulometrije.Žao mi je što se možda nebi susrele, ali glavno da nam svima bude sa srećom!

----------


## opa

cure može li mi neka opširno napisati put za prag di sve triba ta vinjeta i di ste je kupovale,ipak ćemo ići s autom avion je zaista skup,a imamo navigaciju pa se nadam da se nećemo izgubiti

----------


## hop

Draga opa, je baš je tako, i ja sam na početku mislila da samo što prije, ali bolje sve polako, eto nadala sam se da ću u 8.mj, pa ništa, pa eto sada će na kraju biti i izgleda i 10.mj, kada su na v.v do 06.09 na godišnjem i rekao mi je doktor da nazovem onda i baš mi je onda i par dnan prije krvarenja kako je i rekao, pa ćemo vidjeti. I ja jedva ćekam da ćujem tvoja iskustva iz Praga i lijepe vijesti!

----------


## leeloo77

> cure može li mi neka opširno napisati put za prag di sve triba ta vinjeta i di ste je kupovale,ipak ćemo ići s autom avion je zaista skup,a imamo navigaciju pa se nadam da se nećemo izgubiti


nema ti tu velike mudrosti.mi smo išli ovim putem; zagreb-graz-beč-znojmo-jihlava-prag. treba ti vinjeta za sloveniju,austriju i češku a kupuju se na pumpama ili granici. treba ti cca 8 h sa 2 kraća stajanja. mi smo prvi put jedino imali problema u beču jer smo skrenuli na cestu prema brnu a to nismo htjeli pa smo se vraćali. uglavnom na ulasku u beč ne skrećete odmah po oznakama za cz nego nešto kasnije kad piše baš prag.

----------


## opa

hvala ti lello na odgovoru nadam se da ćemo se snaći,eto konačno se bliži i moj dan da idemo,nemogu ti opisati koliko jedva čekam da dođe  8 mj pa da krenemo sa pripremama,i ako bog da da se javim sa pozitivnom i velikom betom kao i ti,a kako se ti osjećeš :Heart:  :Heart: 


> nema ti tu velike mudrosti.mi smo išli ovim putem; zagreb-graz-beč-znojmo-jihlava-prag. treba ti vinjeta za sloveniju,austriju i češku a kupuju se na pumpama ili granici. treba ti cca 8 h sa 2 kraća stajanja. mi smo prvi put jedino imali problema u beču jer smo skrenuli na cestu prema brnu a to nismo htjeli pa smo se vraćali. uglavnom na ulasku u beč ne skrećete odmah po oznakama za cz nego nešto kasnije kad piše baš prag.

----------


## opa

da da naravno javljat ću se,evo ja tribam dobiti m sutra i onda od sljedeće u 7 mj(20 dc) počinjem sa stimulacijom nadam se da će ovaj put ipak dolaziti na vrime da mi ne pokvari planove


> Draga opa, je baš je tako, i ja sam na početku mislila da samo što prije, ali bolje sve polako, eto nadala sam se da ću u 8.mj, pa ništa, pa eto sada će na kraju biti i izgleda i 10.mj, kada su na v.v do 06.09 na godišnjem i rekao mi je doktor da nazovem onda i baš mi je onda i par dnan prije krvarenja kako je i rekao, pa ćemo vidjeti. I ja jedva ćekam da ćujem tvoja iskustva iz Praga i lijepe vijesti!

----------


## amaria 23

Ono sto je nama puno pomoglo ti je na ovoj stranici. http://www.viamichelin.com/ upisi odakle kreces ,i kao ides,i sve ce ti dolje ispisati gdje da kupis vinjete,koliko dodju,koliko cete kostati put,koliko ce ti vremena trebati da dodjes gore,sve potanko opisano...ovo je stvarno super stvar,kao GPS,iako je on bolji ali stvarno sam sa ovim odusevljena,ovo nas je spasavalo,i nadam se da ce  tebi pomoci...ako neznas tocno adresu u pragu stisni bilo sto,sve je to blizu,opet cete voditi prema tamo...nadam se da sam ti pomogla.Lijep pozdrav curama.Ja krecem od utorka na papu briseve da vidin dali je ureaplazma jos prisutna tako da iman vremena se ljeciti,neke pretrage napraviti,pomalo cu se pripremati,tako ako nesto ne bude ok da imam vremena se ljeciti.. nece me vise zeznuti i docekati nespremnu.hehehehe.pusa laka vam noc.

----------


## leeloo77

> hvala ti lello na odgovoru nadam se da ćemo se snaći,eto konačno se bliži i moj dan da idemo,nemogu ti opisati koliko jedva čekam da dođe  8 mj pa da krenemo sa pripremama,i ako bog da da se javim sa pozitivnom i velikom betom kao i ti,a kako se ti osjećeš


moram lagano mirovat ali osim toga ja se osjećam super. nemam mučnina niti išta slično. za dva tjedna idemo na pregled pa ćemo vidjeti kak napreduju bebači. sad sam u 10 tj.

----------


## amaria 23

Jeli Marti vec posla za Prag?Poslala sam joj pp,pa ne odgovara,vjerovatno se sprema pa nije vidjela,ili mozda vec je gore???Sretno joj u svakom slucaju...

----------


## marti78

> Jeli Marti vec posla za Prag?Poslala sam joj pp,pa ne odgovara,vjerovatno se sprema pa nije vidjela,ili mozda vec je gore???Sretno joj u svakom slucaju...


Bok svima!Oprostite što nisam odgovorila na pp jer nisam uopće skužila da ih imam :Smile: Sada sam to učinila.
Ja sam još u Zagrebu. Krećem u srijedu ujutro jer je transfer tek u četvrtak 01.07. Malo se sve produžilo jer se endometrij sporo debljao.Sada je konačno ok i danas sam krenula sa Utrogestanom.Danas mi je 21 dc (obično je transfer 18 dc).Drago mi je da idem kasnije jer još nisam dobila rješenje od HZZO-a  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: Prije 5 tjedana sam odnijela papire. Prošli tjedan sam zvala i naravno da ništa jer su fala Bogu svi pospajali praznike.Sutra odmah ujutro zovem doktoricu koja vodi moj predmet i napraviti ću sve da do srijede dobijem to rješenje. Nisam još ni pitala u Pronatalu jer ću moći tako platiti, ne znam gdje da smještaj rezerviram jer ne znam kako ćemo taj dio riješiti itd.Sve ću vam javiti kad i ja saznam  :Smile: 

Pozdrav svima!!!

----------


## marijakr

Bok cure!

Ja sam nova na ovom forumu pa bi imala par pitanja.
Na koji nacin ste pokušavale dobiti ljekove od hzzo-a 
za postupak u inozemstvu? Koje papire treba predati i kamo?
Moj muž ima azoo pa se na jesen spremamo u Prag radi donora.
Oprostite ak se ponavljam al nisam uspjela još svih 26 stranica procitat.
Imam još jedno možda vama glupo pitanje, klaustrofobićna sam i strašno se bojim tunela 
pa bi pitala cure koje su već bile u Pragu dali ih ima jako puno dok putujete za gore?
Kolka je povratna karta avionom i kolko se uopce putuje?

----------


## kika84

Hej cure ! Ja danas napravila test i imamo  + !!  :Very Happy:     Sutra idemo vaditi betu.  Marti sretno u Pragu !  Što se tiče puta za Prag najbolje je ići Beč - Znojmo - Jihlava - Prag jer je autoput u Češkoj koma!

----------


## mare41

kika, draga, čestitkeeeeee :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

*Kika* cestitke na +!!!!!

----------


## opa

čestitam kika i držim palčeve za veeeeliku betu pozdrav :Yes:  :Yes:  :Heart: 


> Hej cure ! Ja danas napravila test i imamo  + !!     Sutra idemo vaditi betu.  Marti sretno u Pragu !  Što se tiče puta za Prag najbolje je ići Beč - Znojmo - Jihlava - Prag jer je autoput u Češkoj koma!

----------


## marti78

Hej Kika, čestitke od srca  :Smile: 

Mi preksutra krećemo u Prag. Slažem se da je bolji ovaj put koji si navela jer ima manje drnadanja, ali je vremenski duži  :Smile: 
Odlučili smo ostati barem još 2 dana duže nakon transfera jer sam odlučila ovaj put stvarno 3 dana mirovati :Smile: 

Nadam se da će sutra doći rješenje iz HZZO-a jer ću inače bakrotirati  :Sad: 

Pozdrav!!!

----------


## pretorija

Super samo tako imam sve vise nade za uspjeh,ja idem krajem 8 mjeseca u PFC na donaciju js.
Molila bi info u vezi GPS dal se more naknadno ubacit Europa i gdje to rade u Rijeci ili Zg

----------


## marijakr

Bok!

Nisam citala sve stranice pa mi molim te napiši kakvo rješenje od hzzo-a cekas.
Kakve si papire slala i kamo?
Nemam tolko love a i mi moramo u Prag radi donora jer mi muž
ima azoo tako da bi ti bila zahvalna na odgovoru?

----------


## venera3

> Hej cure ! Ja danas napravila test i imamo + !!  Sutra idemo vaditi betu. Marti sretno u Pragu ! Što se tiče puta za Prag najbolje je ići Beč - Znojmo - Jihlava - Prag jer je autoput u Češkoj koma!


 Draga Kika čestitke od srca....čuvaj nam se !!!!!! BRAVO ZA SVE NAS!

----------


## venera3

marti78.....ma daj primaklo se znači putuješ u četvrtak pa super draga nek bude sa srećom sve to i ne brini se ne možeš ti tako lako bankrotirat....Jeste li već negdje rezervirali smještaj,gdje? Javi nam se mila kad se vratiš sa dobrim informacijama.Sretno draga.......pozdrav ti i vrati nam se bogatija!

----------


## hop

Draga koka čestitke od srca,koliko sam upućena tebi je od prvi put uspijelo? Želim ti ogromnu betu i lijepu trudnoću!Sve se i ja dvoumim da bi išla možda i u novu kliniku, ali slabo baratam engleskim, a što se tiće pronatala imaju smještaj u sklopu klinike, pa mi eto samo to plus tamo, a ovako da idem u novu kliniku neznam što se tiće smještaja kako bi to sve išlo! J a bi trebala u 10.mj za Prag!

----------


## hop

Joj kika ja sam tebe preimenovala, mjesto kika, ja napišem koka, a dobro, malo ćemo se nasmijati!

----------


## mare41

hop, u PFC-u dr Lazarovska i gđa Mirna govore hrvatski, a vrlo blizu su 2 hotela koje ti može gđa Mirna rezervirati.

----------


## hop

Hvala mare, pa ja bi rađe i išla u PFC, samo eto mući me taj smještaj i što ne baratam engleskim, ali ako je tako mogla bi bez problema i tamo. Koliko sam čula jeftiniji su od pronatala , a i imaju dobre rezultate , koliko vidim.

----------


## mare41

hop, slobodno pitaj sve Mirnu sto te zanima, evo ponavljam opet mail: mirna.turcinovic@gmail.com, i da, ide im, super su ovi forumski plusići :Heart:

----------


## gričanka

*Kika*   čestitke za *+* i ~~~~~~~~~za veeeliku betu
*Marti 78*  sretno u Pragu i podijeli svoje dojmove s nama kad se vratiš kao trudnica  :Yes: 
Praške trudnice, čuvajte i mazite trbuščiće  :Love:

----------


## amaria 23

Neznam oce li se Marti javiti,jer ide ubrzo za Prag.Uglavnom da odogovroim na pitanje Marijakr,jer je i mene zanimalo.Ako ides na postupak npr. sa doniranim sp.ili jajnim stanicama,ili PGD,znaci postupci koji su nemoguci u HRV. Onda ti onu refundiraju novac za to.Tako odprilike je  meni objasnila marti.Viditi cu sto muz misli pa cu viditi jer mi idemo na PGD+ICSI,a ako ne bude nasih zdravih zametaka isli bi na donirani zamrznuti zametak.ali to nam je dodatno jos novaca,i neznam hocemo li moci.pa bi vijdjela ako mogu barem da nesto refundiraju...cjene su ogromne.Zanima me dali je koja od vas bila u apartmanu ili stanu da mi moze preporuciti!!! nema veze ako je i dalje od klinike...Ako ima tko ili makar gdje da potrazim stanove za tih par dana..svako dobro i cestitam  kiki za plusic,ajme svaki put kad cujem za plus odmah mi srce za igra i da mi nadu neopisivu...

----------


## amaria 23

Marti sretnooo!!! Zaboravila sam ti zazeljeti srecu...Vrati nam se trudna i pospi i po nama malo trudnicke prasine,i one praske naravno...

----------


## amaria 23

Jos nesto,meni je mirna prije dva dana otpisala sa ovog maila :Mirna Turcinovic [mirna@pragueivf.cz]

----------


## marijakr

Koja dokumentacija se pošalje i na koju adresu hzzo-a? 
Kolko se ceka na odgovor?
Mi moramo na donora sperme jer biopsiom nije
nađeno niš a posvajanje je tek druga opcija.
Ja sam dogovorila u pfc jer mi pronatal tjednima nije odgovorio na meil 
a martina iz pvf je jako ljubazna i srdaćna.

----------


## marijakr

ipak netrebam, piše sve na hzzovoj stranici.
Marti sretno u Pragu  :Smile: 
Baš me zanima kakav ces dobit odgovor
od hzzo-a.

----------


## amaria 23

neman pojma,do kraja tjedna smjeram poci do Hzzo pa cu pitati i javim ti iz prve ruke...Marty mi nije napisala,a sad mi je se ne gnjavi...

----------


## hop

Cure, koje ste išle u PFC , koje su vas za tamo tražili pretrage, neznam da li isto zahtijevaju ko u Pronatalu? Meni je najgora muka od ti uputnica, znam da mi ih moja doktorica opče prakse neće dati, pa mi sam preostaje socijalni ginekolog, sad dok mu nabrojim šta mi sve treba, pa valjda će mi sve to dati, jer najlakše je kada ti netko napiše što treba od doktora, a ja sada ovako sama tražim treba mi to i to, pa ispada ko da mi i ne treba, a treba mi, ma joj, smiješno, ali to mi je najveća muka, jer su svi škrti  na tim uputnicama, jer najlakše je kada dođeš po neke uputnice kada ti to napismeno predlaže neki doktor da obaviš neku pretragu, pa ti doktor opće prakse mora dati,da mi je bar doktor Lučinger napisao da treba ekg, mišljenje anesteziologa, urinokultura, kks, kreatinin, šuk, na ka i šta još već, napisao mi je samo da zahtijeva papa test, briseve i hormone štitne žlijezde i rekao je da napravim ekg, ali nije to napisao da zahtijeva.

----------


## marti78

Drage moje,ja sam vam luda :Sad:  Danas mi vrag nije dao mira i otišla sam na UZV kad ono endometrij 6,5 mm.Smanjio se za 2 mm.Doktor nije prezadovoljan sa nalazom i nije za odlazak na transfer jer su šanse puno manje za uspjehom sa takom tankim endometrijem.Čula sam se sa Danicom, ali mi zbog odsustva dr.Mardešića nije mogla dati odgovor tako da sutra ujutro ću znati da li putujem ili ne. Psihički se pripremila,otvorila bolovanje i sad veliki upitnik.
Inače,doktorica koja vodi moj predmet još nije dobila jedno mišljenje od konzultanta tako da rješenja još nema. Danas je zapravo shvatila da se tu ne radi o velikim novcima jer idemo samo na transfer tako da će pokušati do sutra ujutro nešto riješiti.Stvarno ne znam da li odugovlače ili je zaista tako dug period rješavanja predmeta.
Uglavnom nisam sigurna kako će to na kraju ispasti.

Inače za sve koji misle predati papire, treba vam:
1.zahtjev napisan u nekoliko rečenica sa vaše strane gdje tražite liječenje u inozemstvu
2.liječnik MPO iz bolnice treba ispuniti i potpisati obrazac za liječenje u inozemstvu (skinete ga sa HZZO stranice)
3.medicinska dokumentacija koju imate gdje se vidi da ste sve pokušali napraviti (npr.biopsija testisa) prije nego ste upućeni na IVF sa sjemenom donora ili donacije jajne stanice

U biti je po meni najvažnije da vas liječnik MPO iz Hrvatske uputi na liječenje u inozemstvu jer liječenje u HR nije moguće kakav je slučaj sa IVF-om sjemenom donora ili donacije jajne stanice (za sada jer u biti imamo Zakon,ali nisu oformili banku sperme).

Javim vam se sutra kad vidim da li uopće krećem u Prag :Sad:  Pozdrav!

----------


## Sela

Draga *Marti78* bi li bila toliko ljubazna pa mi pojasnila par stvari sto se tice trazenja povrata sredstava ulozenih u MPO kad je slucaj sa donacijama..??
S obz.na moje godine najvjerovatnije ce i meni trebati donacija (js) pa sad hvatam konce i koncice sto se tice procedure...Gledala sam cijenik PFC klinike i to
je naravno prestrasno sto se cijena tice...Donacija js 6000 eurica.I sad moje pitanje.Nakon sto HZZZO event.odobri povrat sredstava,koliko vrijedi to odobrenje?
Da li je potrebno vec organizirati postupak pa onda traziti odobrenje od HZZO ili prvo odobrenje pa onda mogu kad hocu u postupak?I naravno,PFCu se placa
u gotovini a onda se od HZZO podize povrat?Ili HZZO placa PFCu?Puno ti hvala.

----------


## mare41

Sela, negdje na ovim stranicama imaš cjenik PFC-a (ne znam točno koja stranica, al negdje na sredini) i cijena donacija je 3800 eura, što nije malo, al ipak je manje od 6000.
Marti, pa kak se smanjio? Jel prošla O ili? Jesi pila estrofem? Držim fige, iako, kažu da endo mora biti barem 7.

----------


## Sela

*Mare* do nedavno bio je cijenik na PFC stranici;sad vidim da su ga uklonili i da je samo email za sve upite o cijenama donacije,ali bas mi se cini da je pisalo 6000 sto me zaprepastilo.Da,naravno i 3800 je puno,ali ipak ako HZZO moze refundirati,treba pokusati...Eto,zainteresirala me ta tematika i mogucnost otkako nisu nadjene js kod mene u stim.postupku(mozda slucajno,mozda ne..zbog godina naravno) pa mi dobro dodje svaka info dok ne odlucimo i kontaktiramo PFC.
Cesto pogledam sto se desava na ovom forumu,mislim da sam vidjela taj cijenik o kojem pricas,Mare,ali sam svejedno otisla na PFC web i tamo nasla drugaciju cifru,ali fala Bogu,ocito sam krivo vidjela..pusse

----------


## kika84

Marti draga drzim fige da sve dobro prođe i da nam putuješ u Prag i vratiš se trbušasta!  
 Hop ja sam si sve pretrage za Prag koje su mi trebale platila sama jer je moja bivša soc.ginička bila vrlo bezobrazna i nije mi htjela dati ni jednu uputnicu pošto sam išla van na postupak(kao da imam izbora u našoj lijepoj državi!!!!). 
   Jučer sam već postala svoju betu al nemam pojima zašto nije objavljena?  Dakle beta je802!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## hop

Draga kika, prekrasno, eto sada preostaje da samo uživaš i zaslužila si! Ma užas, je da bezobrazni su, to i mene tak živcira, šo se tiće tih uputnica! Samo eto ranije sanm napisala, nije mi nitko odgovorio za sada, koje su sve pretrage trebale za PFC, da li iste ko i za Pronatal?

----------


## gričanka

* Kika  * čestitam, predivna beta. :Very Happy:   I vibrrrrr~~~~~~~~za dalje 
*Marti*  ~~~~~~~~~~ , endo se možda još podeblja narednih dana, drži se  :Love:  
Pošto sam zbog skorog odlaska u Pronatal, nedavno "češljala" temu, pouzdano znam da je *cjenik PFCa u cjelosti objavljen na stranici 8, a najnoviji Pronatalov ( poslije poskupljenja od 01.04.) na stranici 13.*
Cure   :Love:

----------


## mare41

Draga hop, nadam se da će ti se javiti neko ko zna kakve pretrage se traže, al slobodno to pitaj mailom PFC, a te inetrnističke pretrage zbog anestezije bi ti trebao pisati dr opće prakse, nadam se da će ti izaći u susret kad mu objasniš zbog čega ti treba. A uvijek je najbolje imati napismeno tražene pretrage, tada ne bi trebali odbiti napisati uputnice, a toliko se naplaćamo za to zdravstveno osiguranje da je sramota da moramo obavljati pretrage privatno. 
Kika, čestitkeeeeeeeee.

----------


## hop

Draga mare , budem i ja PFC-u poslala meil, u Pronatal jesam, ali eto htijela bi od cura isto čuti koje su bile u PFC-u, ma bila sam na v.v i trebala sam doktoru reći , zamoliti ga da mi napiše što sve treba tako da nemem problema sa tim uputnicama, napisao je samo papa , brisevi i hormoni štitine, i zahtijeva ekg, a nije naveo.Sumljam , ali probat ću tražiit za ekg i mišljenje uputnicu, od doktorice op, ali mislim da mi neće dati, jer se ograđuje da to nema veze s njom, nešto što je ginekološki, ma katastrofa.

----------


## mare41

hop, ono što ti sigurno treba je krvna grupa, rh faktor, hiv, sifilis, hepatitis, to se sve radi na Zavodu za transfuziju, i to ti daje uputnicu ginekolog, a obrada prije anestezije-to ne spada ginekologu, nek me neko ispravi, trebala bi imati pravo na uputnicu?!

----------


## kika84

Hop, za PFC ti treba nalaz na zarazne bolesti;HIV, hepatitis B i C , sifilis; pregled interniste(ja imala pregled anesteziologa i vrijedio je nalaz), brisevi i PAPA test, KG i Rh faktor. Ni meni dr.opće prakse nije dala uputnice je to treba dati gin.Ekg i krvni nalazi ti trebaju samo za anesteziologa.

----------


## amaria 23

Marty tek sam sad vidjela da si napisala popis dokumentacije...Tnx,slusaj kupi 2-3 svjeza ananasa i potamani ih,cikle pij,i podebljati ces drasticno endometrij...uvjerila se ja,i puno njih...Biti ce sve,a ja mislila da oni iz HZZO zafrkavaju da papire nisu poslali...Nadam se da ce biti sve ok,nadam se da ces podebljati endometrij u hodu... Sto se tice donacije 1800 su donirane js. i 400 donirana sperma,i to ako uzmes zamrznuto,a ako zelis da paralelno s tobom ide i donatorka na stimulaciju onda je 3800,ja mislim da sma dobro napisala...A ako ides iz zamrznute onda su ti osigurana 2 zametka.tako mi je Mirna napisala...Bome ja planiram skupiti papire za PGD ioanko sad cu otici do CITA,pa nek i dr.P napise par rjeci.koliko muz placa drzavi kao pomorac i zdravstveno i sve zivo,zasto da ne iskoristim barem nesto..Bumo videli,javim vam sljedeci tjedan sto sam napravila...

----------


## hop

Kika, hvala ti, a što se tiće krvni nalaza, da li si radila kks, na, ka, kreatinin, šuk,jetrene probe, koagulogram,urea,bilirubin i da li si urinokulturu radila?

----------


## kika84

Radila sam samo KKS i jetrene probe ostalo ne. Čak ni urinokulturu jer je iupak malo skuplji nalaz. Imala sam sreću u nesreći pa sam taman kad mi je krenuo postupak dobila upalu Bartholinove žlijezde pa sam zbog toga pila antibiotik do transfera, tako da je on sve poubijao ako je čega bilo.

----------


## anđeo sa neba

Drage moje VESELA SAM zbog vaših +ića! Stvarno me dugo nije bilo pa sam presretna zbog dobrih vijesti!!!! Mi smo se odlučili otići u Prag po naša 2 preostala smrzlića, idemo za 10ak dana...
Smještaj si rezerviram u jednom hostelu-hotelu Hermanova, u Hermanovoj ulici koji je 2-3 minute hoda od PFC-a. Nije baš nešto, ali je jeftin... Imamo gdje prespavati i otuširati se! Za sve curke koje idu autom još jednom napominjem da je cesta preko Brna katastrofa!!! Veliki problem je i parking u Pragu, ali se može naći, jedino što ja zaposlim mužića da svakih par sati ode ubaciti kovanice kako ne bi ostali i bez to malo sirotinje...
Papire za povrat sredstava nisam vadila jer mi je sve to prenaporno... Iskreno, nadala sam se da će nam uspjeti prošli put, bila skoro uvjerena. Dignula sam kredit taman onoliko kojilo nam treba, sada sam opet posudila da možemo na taj FET... 
Nikada kraja... Malo sam u nekakvoj depresiji i bojim se ponovnog razočaranja... Želim se veseliti što idemo, ali...

----------


## pretorija

> Drage moje VESELA SAM zbog vaših +ića! Stvarno me dugo nije bilo pa sam presretna zbog dobrih vijesti!!!! Mi smo se odlučili otići u Prag po naša 2 preostala smrzlića, idemo za 10ak dana...
> Smještaj si rezerviram u jednom hostelu-hotelu Hermanova, u Hermanovoj ulici koji je 2-3 minute hoda od PFC-a. Nije baš nešto, ali je jeftin... Imamo gdje prespavati i otuširati se! Za sve curke koje idu autom još jednom napominjem da je cesta preko Brna katastrofa!!! Veliki problem je i parking u Pragu, ali se može naći, jedino što ja zaposlim mužića da svakih par sati ode ubaciti kovanice kako ne bi ostali i bez to malo sirotinje...
> Papire za povrat sredstava nisam vadila jer mi je sve to prenaporno... Iskreno, nadala sam se da će nam uspjeti prošli put, bila skoro uvjerena. Dignula sam kredit taman onoliko kojilo nam treba, sada sam opet posudila da možemo na taj FET... 
> Nikada kraja... Malo sam u nekakvoj depresiji i bojim se ponovnog razočaranja... Želim se veseliti što idemo, ali...


Molila bi da stavis neki link za taj hostel jer ja isto putujem na konsultacije krajem 7 mjeseca i koliko kosta spavanje ili broj ako nemaju web stranicu.Kad je tako blizu PFC nama je vazno isto samo da prespavamo.
Zelim ti puno srece u postupku

----------


## amaria 23

Ja i dalje molim da se netko javi sa stancicem ili app. bilo sto?! Sto mi preporucujete,da uzmemo sobu,jer voljela bih skuhati nesto ,opet da nismo 6-7 dana na suhome,ili se ne isplati,dali je skupa hrana gore,mi smo bili u Becu prosli put to je skupo ko sv.Petra kajgana,i puno smo ustedili kuhajuci...nisam pametna,molim vas za savjet.
*Andjeo s neba* budi mi dobro i kreni na put optimisticna,biti ce sve ok...Iskreno ti to zelim...Pa ces zaboraviti na sve nevolje..Drzi mi se...

----------


## kika84

Anđeo sretno u 7 mj. da ovaj postupak bude dobitni!  
 Amaria, hrana po nekim restoranima u Pragu je skuplja, negdje jeftinija nego kod nas, pizze su im tu negdje a po dućanima je dosta jeftinije nego pri nama tako da se isplati kupiti u dućanu. 
Cure moja današnja beta je 2002!  velika je , ali se nije baš pravilno poduplala,uopće neznam što da očekujem sutra na pregledu.

----------


## amaria 23

Kika cestitam,biti ce dvojkice,koja lijepa beta,bas je prekrasan broj!!! Nek ti se sve zelje ostvare...Javi molim te novosti ,i brojkicu koliko ih je!!! Jedva cekam.

----------


## marti78

Drage moje,evo me u Hotelu Pronatal.Transfer je bio danas, transferirali blastocistu i morulu. Pitala za svoj endometrij pa mi je doktorica koja je bila na transferu rekla da je ok (nije ga mjerila).Ne znam kaj da vam kažem osim da su me jako razočarali u Pronatalu. Osjećaš se kao "na traci", svaki put drugi doktor, dr.Mardešić daju upute za protokol koje su standardizirane (nema indivudualnog pristupa pacijentu),a pacijenta niti ne pogleda (ovo mi je 3 put i do sad me nikad nije pregledao).

Nisam dobila rješenje iz HZZO-a tako da i ovaj put plaćamo sve sami.
Danica mi je rekla da mi moramo sami platiti postupak, a da se onda u Hrvatskoj dogovaramo oko refundacije sa HZZO-om.
Ono što znam je da bez rješenja od HZZO-a ne možete ići u postupak ako mislite da vam HZZO plati postupak. Znači nema refundacije ako rješenje nije dobiveno prije postupka!!!

Treba vam stvarno snage ako ćete se boriti sa svom ovom preocedurom oko HZZO-a jer ja sam ovaj put izgubila živce, a trebala sam biti smirena i opuštena prije samog transfera. Zahtjev smo predali prije skoro 6 tjedana i do dana današnjeg nemamo rješenje s tim da smo imali kontakt "iznutra"  :Smile: 

Sutra se ipak vraćamo i ovaj put ću do bete mirovat (trebam ju napraviti 12.07.), a ako uspijemo sigurno ćemo sve zaboraviti  :Smile: .

Pozdrav svima!

----------


## hop

Draga anđeo želim ti svu sreću i dali ti ideš sa donorskim ili se ipak nešto nadje kod tvoga dragoga?

----------


## marti78

I da ne zaboravim. Hotel Michael koji je blizu klinike je puno bolji izbor od Pronatala. Ovaj put kod njih nije bilo mjesta, ali smo do sad tamo bili 2 put i stvarno je odličan smještaj, hrana,usluga itd.
U 1 mjesecu smo sobu plaćali 35 eura, za Uskrs 50 eura. Mislim da je jedino špica sezone svugdje jako skupa pa tako i kod njih.

----------


## hop

Draga marti, želim ti svu sreću, i želim ti od sveg srca da ti ovaj postupak bude dobitni!Žao mi je što su takvi u Pronatalu, sve se i dvoumim između njega i PFC-a!

----------


## anđeo sa neba

Cure moje, hvala na podršci, puno puno puno mi to znači!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*amaria 23* hvala na lijepim riječima. Ako pronjuškam stan ili app javim, ali mislim da uzmeš sobu (ja baš ne volim kuhati pa mi je sobna opcija bolja...) >3

*Pretorija* evo link za web rezervaciju: http://uk.hrs.com/booking/en/czech-r...va-143584.html mi za 2 noćenja s doručkom plaćamo 70 eura sada, ali sada je malo skuplje, u 4. mjesecu smo za 5 noćenja platili 140 eura. Hranimo se ili u billi (nešto suho) ili odemo na pizzu ili nešto.

*Hop* mi idemo na donorsku...

*kika84* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnji pregled!!!!

*marti78 tebi posebne* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i drži se do bete očekujem +++++++

Eto mi 10.7. putujemo, a 11. ili 12. mi vraćaju moje drage embrije...

----------


## hop

anđeo , mlada si i nema problema, pa mi tako krivo kada vidim da prvi puta nije uspjelo,ali zato mora sada, ja ću se isto  pripremati na v.v, ali sam ja kod doktora L.

----------


## hop

Znam da je neznam kako stanje i kada je sve ok, nikada se nezna i ishod je neizvjestan, ali tak mi je krivo kada čujem negativan ishod, toliko se mučimo,  psihički, fizički i financijski i onda tako , pa mi je krivo kada tako čujem, još sada kada čujem dojmove od marti iz Pronatala, baš mi je teško!

----------


## đurđa76

ja sam se predomišljala hoću li kontaktirati PFC ili čekat da dobijem termin u Pronatalu,i šta da vam kažem nakon 5 mjeseci čekanja za termin za konzultacije(koji do dan danas nisam dobila od 11 mjeseca),ipak sam poslala upit u PFC i sad mi je neizmjerno drago,uglavnom već čekam za transfer,a doktorica Lazarovska je preodlična,a da ne spomenem da su im cijene osjetno niže nego u Pronatalu,tako cure ko se misli nemojte čekat nego u akciju

----------


## venera3

> ja sam se predomišljala hoću li kontaktirati PFC ili čekat da dobijem termin u Pronatalu,i šta da vam kažem nakon 5 mjeseci čekanja za termin za konzultacije(koji do dan danas nisam dobila od 11 mjeseca),ipak sam poslala upit u PFC i sad mi je neizmjerno drago,uglavnom već čekam za transfer,a doktorica Lazarovska je preodlična,a da ne spomenem da su im cijene osjetno niže nego u Pronatalu,tako cure ko se misli nemojte čekat nego u akciju


 Đurđa baš sam se pitala što ima kod tebe...jer smo u istom postupku.Ja isto idem u PFC.....Kad ti planiraš ako Bog da!

----------


## venera3

Draga Marti.....ma nemoj se draga sekirati sad misli samo da sve bude dobro  i da urodi plodom....Drži se draga i misli pozitivno!
Veliki ti pozdrav!

----------


## anđeo sa neba

Nisam nikada bila u Pronatalu, ali u PFC-u su sjajni! Doktorica je super! Kulturna, draga, drži do svakoga pacijenta... Imam samo riječi pohvale. Mirnu nisam imala prilike upoznati, ali preko telefona i maila uvijek mi je odgovorila u roku 2 dana. I doktorica jako brzo odgovara na mailove. Nama je dala njen broj moba da joj se javimo ako ima kakvih pitanja i slično. 
*Hop -* jesam "mlada" ali se s ovim borimo već 7 godina, već 5 godina hodamo po doktorima i u Hrvatskoj nismo uspjeli napraviti ni biopsiju testisa, a kamoli nešto više. Do sada sam na sve potrošila oko 30.000,00 kuna, a plaćam uredno zdravstveno osiguranje, a ne mogu ni j..... lijekove dobiti preko HZZO-a, NIŠTA!!!! Strašno sam ljuta, povrijeđena i još puno toga zbog našeg položaja u Hrvatskoj. 
Prošli put sam išla raditi prije bete. Ne radim težak, ali jako stresni posao. Kada sam došla na posao počela sam se tresti kao pritka od nervoze, srce mi je lupalo kao da će iskočiti (međuljudski odnosi su KOMA!!!), u roku 2 sata sam procurila. Ne kažem da bi nešto bilo, ali sam tražila i ginekologa i liječnika opće prakse da mi produže bolovanje, daju drugu šifru (vodili me pod N97.0 što nema veze s mojoj dijagnozom, bar po mome...), ali nisu htjeli, šta ja hoću, neka idem raditi, čak mi je i liječnik OP rekao: i druge trudnice na težim poslovima rade!
Isfrustrirana sam, totalno! Mislim da i zbog toga svega sam nekako brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!

----------


## opa

anđeo s neba želim ti puno uspjehaa i nadam se iskreno da će i tebi uspjeti i da ćeš podjeliti s nama pozitivnu betu,nemoj se sikirati lipo se opusti i idemo dalje,ja moram isto priznati da me već po malo hvata nervoza kako ćemo putovati do gori i kako će to sve proći s obzirom da mi je ovo prvi put ali moramo biti hrabre i vjerovati da će nam uspjeti

----------


## opa

bravo kika čestitam na velikoj beti


> Anđeo sretno u 7 mj. da ovaj postupak bude dobitni!  
>  Amaria, hrana po nekim restoranima u Pragu je skuplja, negdje jeftinija nego kod nas, pizze su im tu negdje a po dućanima je dosta jeftinije nego pri nama tako da se isplati kupiti u dućanu. 
> Cure moja današnja beta je 2002!  velika je , ali se nije baš pravilno poduplala,uopće neznam što da očekujem sutra na pregledu.

----------


## opa

marti želim ti puno uspjeha i da nam se vratiš živa i zdrava (naravno trudna),kad čitam ove tvoju poruku u vezi sa pronatalom sad je i mene veći strah kako će mene primiti a još mi je i prvi put,nema smisla da sad odgodim  postupak  kad sam evo već sve dogovorila,ali vidim da sve više i više cura idu u pfc, a ja se nadam se da će biti ok pozdrav


> Drage moje,evo me u Hotelu Pronatal.Transfer je bio danas, transferirali blastocistu i morul. Pitala za svoj endometrij pa mi je doktorica koja je bila na transferu rekla da je ok (nije ga mjerila).Ne znam kaj da vam kažem osim da su me jako razočarali u Pronatalu. Osjećaš se kao "na traci", svaki put drugi doktor, dr.Mardešić daju upute za protokol koje su standardizirane (nema indivudualnog pristupa pacijentu),a pacijenta niti ne pogleda (ovo mi je 3 put i do sad me nikad nije pregledao).
> 
> Nisam dobila rješenje iz HZZO-a tako da i ovaj put plaćamo sve sami.
> Danica mi je rekla da mi moramo sami platiti postupak, a da se onda u Hrvatskoj dogovaramo oko refundacije sa HZZO-om.
> Ono što znam je da bez rješenja od HZZO-a ne možete ići u postupak ako mislite da vam HZZO plati postupak. Znači nema refundacije ako rješenje nije dobiveno prije postupka!!!
> 
> Treba vam stvarno snage ako ćete se boriti sa svom ovom preocedurom oko HZZO-a jer ja sam ovaj put izgubila živce, a trebala sam biti smirena i opuštena prije samog transfera. Zahtjev smo predali prije skoro 6 tjedana i do dana današnjeg nemamo rješenje s tim da smo imali kontakt "iznutra" 
> 
> Sutra se ipak vraćamo i ovaj put ću do bete mirovat (trebam ju napraviti 12.07.), a ako uspijemo sigurno ćemo sve zaboraviti .
> ...

----------


## kiara79

Anđeo sa neba...
imaš pp.

----------


## marijakr

Jel ima uopce tko je dobio povrat love od hzzo-a?

----------


## mare41

marti78, držim fige za uspjeh!

----------


## amaria 23

> Jel ima uopce tko je dobio povrat love od hzzo-a?



Ovo i mene zanima??

----------


## hop

Draga anđeo potpuno te razumijem, mi smo radili niz spermiograma i jednu punkciju na v.v i ništa, što je i bilo vjerojatno za očekivati nakon tumora testisa i terapije zračenjem, a biopsija testisa od strane doktora nije preporučljiva, zbog jednog testisa i ne daj Bože dadatni problema zbog toga,a da ni biopsiju nije  moguće ni napraviti u Hr, meni kako sam već rekla su na žalost , što nemogu vjerovati za najmanje očekivati problem uputnice , pretrage koje jednostavno moram obaviti za Prag, ekg, anesteziolog, krvne pretrage itd, mislim sramota, i to im je problem, kud nemogu tu to napraviti, nego se moramo mučiti na sve načine i ići van , tu ja za ćega plaćam dopunsko, ma užas!

----------


## amaria 23

Mozda da otvorimo zasebnu temu pa ce nam se javiti mozda cure koje su dobile povrat love,a nisu isle u Prag mozda su isle gdje dalje??!!Ja danas bila u Hzzo,pa su mi rekli posto su podrucni ured da se nitko ne bavi tom problematikom te da u ponedjeljak dolazi doktorica koja se bavi bas time.pa cu vise znati drugi put,ali ako postoji i najmanja mogucnost da dobijem probati cu sve ,imam vremena na pretek,tako da valjda ce za 3-4 mj udostojati poslati  rjesenje...

----------


## amaria 23

Ja kad vas citam ja ne mogu da vjerujem...Meni je mog ginkic pogledo popis pretraga koje trebam napraviti i rekao da jos malo pricekam,i da ce mi dati uputnice za sve a nisam ga ni pitala.To se podrazumjeva.Ja sam preadovoljna sa njime,jer nije samo ginkic nego je i covjek...A to je najbitnije,a drugi nedaju uputnice kao da ide iz njihovog djepa.Nadam se da cete sve uspjeti srediti...Pusa ,grlim vas sve...

----------


## hop

Ja i moj dragi smo saznali za posljedice prije dvije godine,s tim da je bio obolio prije 6.god. i rekli su da se treba sačekati bar 2-3.godine da se organizam oporavi s tim da su ga liječnici  ubjeđivali da neće biti nikavi posljedica za plodnost, zamisli i eto sada, a htijeli smo da se pohrani sjeme, ali kao neće biti problema, ma tako smo ljuti u te dvije godine nikako se nisam htijela pomiriti da je to to, nnema što nismo koristili, ali pioboljšanja nikako, žalI Bože novaca!

----------


## đurđa76

> Đurđa baš sam se pitala što ima kod tebe...jer smo u istom postupku.Ja isto idem u PFC.....Kad ti planiraš ako Bog da!


 mi idemo kroz nekoliko dana na transfer,čekam da mi jave točno

----------


## amaria 23

Ja danas bila kod doktora za te pretrage za trombozu,i sve te gluposti u cetvrtak opet moram...umorna sam a tek sam pocela.onda u petak sam se narucila u Cita pa cu ga moliti da mi ispuno ovaj formular za prijedlog za upucivanje na lijecenje u inozemstvo..Pa cu sljedeci tjedan poslati zahtjev ,a nista me ne kosta.Doktor me salje na neko citolgenetsko savjetovaliste,jeli koja bila,to je na Rebru,sto ti tamo rade,dali je koja bila,imam tih problema sa kariotipom(u 7%stanica imam visak X kromosoma,tj.XXX)...i uglavnom krenulo je,iako sam mislila da mi je rano,pitanje je hocu li uopce uspiti srediti do 10 mj....tako sam umorna...

----------


## marijakr

jesi bila u hzzo-u?

----------


## marijakr

ja mislim da ti u citu doktor nesmije ispunit papire, 
mislim smije al ti ne vrjede jer je cito privatna klinika a kolko
sam ja svatila papire popunjava doktor iz državne mpo bolnice.
Ja idem sutra kod dr. baumana na sv.duh, valjda ce potpisat papire.

----------


## amaria 23

Ma bila sam u ovoj vukoj..ebini od HZZO,i onda me salje nek idem u Zadar,da njoj nije u opisu posla da meni cita clanke,da nije sigurna imaliju koga tko se bavi ovom problemom,a ja sam odmah zovnula  Zagreb i rekla je neka odmah posaljem k njoj,prije godisnjih...Meni je ona rekla da mora taj formular popuniti doktor specijalist,doktor koji se bavi tom problematikom,pa mi nije palo na pamet da on nije kompetentan za to ako radi privatno...Ajme muke moja,di cu u Zagreb sad?!!! Ja cu sutra zovnuti  ponovno ovu gospodju iz zagreba pa je bas pitati jos taj podatak!! Nisam se sjetila.fala sto si me upozorila...

----------


## marijakr

Koji ima broj ta gospođa u zagrebu.
ja neznam kud da šaljem, ustvari na koga da 
oslovim pošiljku?

----------


## marti78

Drage moje, pisala vam već. Liječnik mora biti iz ustanove koja ima ugovor sa HZZO-om. To su uglavnom bolnice, možda ima neka privatna, ali sumnjam. Traže žig ustanove i meni su vratili zahtjev iz poliklinike Vili. Potpisao se dr.Radončić i namjerno nismo stavili žig te su me odmah drugi dan nazvali da mi kažu da mora biti bolnica.Zato sam i hvatala prof.Vrčića 3 tjedna. 
Moj muž je odnio papire u Margaretsku 3 (urudžbeni) i onda će oni dalje slati u Dalmatinsku liječnicima koji će voditi predmet.
Amaria23, tko se u biti u Citu bavi MPO i da li znaš da li oni rade u 8 mjesecu?!Ja već razmišljam da idem kod njih na UZV sljedeći mjesec kada ću se ponovo pripremati za Prag jer ću ljetovati na Braču pa da se ne vraćam u Zagreb.
Inače dr.Mardešić će raditi cijelo ljeto.

Sigurno ćete pomisliti kaj ja već brijem o sljedećem putu, ali se stvarno ne nadam ovaj put ničemu.
Na bolovanju sam do četvrtka i mislim da ću umrijeti od dosade :Sad: 
Pozdrav!

----------


## amaria 23

U citu ti je dr.Poljak,on je meni super,i dr. Sparac i jos jedna doktorica ali neznam joj ima,trazi ti ova dva.meni su oni super...ali ja cu tebe istuci,nemas ti sto razmisljati o sljedecem putu,cekaj prvo da vidimo sto nas ceka s tobom ovaj put...Ja se nadam pravi bracki +....Ja neznam dali ce oni raditi u 8 mj.mogu ti ih pitati iz prve ruke,posto idem u  petak,jer me bas toga strah,ali mislim da su oni stalno tamo....Uvjek je neko tamo...Sto se tice te reunfacije i HZZO vec sam marti i napisala,ali to je borba sa vjetrenjacama,mislim da se ne isplati zivce gubiti sa njima...Mislim da cu ja po onoj staroj u se i u svoje kljuce,platiti i sutjeti...i nadam se docekati svoju cehinju... Pusa svima pogotovo nasoj marti...

----------


## hop

Drage cure, sve koje ste išle, kako baratate engleskim, ja niako, tako de me to brine, kako će to biti,znam da i u jednoj i u drugoj klinici govore hrvatski,a li opet zbog smještaja u hotelu i tako ostalo, kako ću to i dvoumim se u koju ću , budem pisala i u PFC, pa ću vidjeti, jako mi je važan odnos prema pacijentu,a kako sam čula u Pronatalu i nisu baš po top pitanju sjajni, makar mi je to bila prva opcija i zbog smještaja!

----------


## anđeo sa neba

Ja sam s engleskim Ok, ali MM nikako a ipak se snalazio i bez mene nakon ET-a dok sam ja u sobi ležala... Zbog toga ne brini, to je najmanja stvar koja te treba opterećivati... U hotelu trebaš platiti, daju ti račun i ti toliko izvadiš, u trgovinama odeš u samoposlugu izabereš i dođeš na blagajnu opet dobiš račun i toliko izvadiš, a najvažnije je što u PFCu i doktorica i Mirna pričaju hrvatski (samo treba da doktoricu razumiješ!).Ja sam se odlučila za PFC iz istog razloga, jer sam pročitala dojmove iz Pronatala i baš kada sam mislila da idem tamo javila se Mirna ovdje na forumu i bez razmišljanja odlučila. U Pronatal sam pisala mailove, ali odgovori stizali kad sam ja već zaboravila da sam išta pitala...
Ja dajem svoje preporuke za PFC (iako 1. put nije uspjelo), mi idemo za jedno 7 dana gore opet...

----------


## amaria 23

Ma hop,snaci ces se ti...Meni nije problem bio,eng.mi super ide,sve razumim malo mi steka kad ja moram objasniti (neznam sve te izraze na eng)ali kuzimo se,i u becu su imali doktoricu pa sam s njom na krv,ali u slovackoj sve na hrvatski,ali i nemas brige...snaci ces se,pogotovo nemas brige ako ides PFC,zapravo kad smo bili u slovackoj sa sestrama i sa doktorom sve na hrvatski oni pricaju na ceski ali sve ih razumjes,sto je rekao doktor  zivjela Juga,tad je svak svakoga razumio,svi su oni nekako povezani bili i jako dobro Hrv. pricaju...SVE ali SVE IH  razumjes...I u pfc sestra na pultu je na cesko hrv sve sa nama,i sve smo svatili ja se nadam.. :D Samo polako pricaj da te oni uspiju razumjeti...Biti ce sve ok,drzi mi se i sretnoo.

----------


## mare41

hop, potpuno se slažem s ovim što je amaria pisala o jezičnim barijerama, skoro da ih ni nema, a što se tiče hotela-sve vam može Mirna rezervirati, a vi samo platite, nikakav problem, nemaš brige.

----------


## hop

Hvala vam cure, baš mi uljevate snagu, svima vam od srca želim sreću i uspješne i lijepe trudnoće i nama koje se sprememo da uskoro uživamo u najljepšem nama razdoblju u životu, majčinstvu!

----------


## AB7

Dobri den moje curke da se i ja uključim u jezičnu barijeru,kad se sjetim kako je prije  3 god išla naša komunikacija i dan danas se smijemo zato je sada sve OK.Inače kako ste mi?Ne stignem pisati ali svako malo proškicam da vidim što se zbiva sa Pražankama.Drago mi je što vidim pozitivnih beta nadam se da će i naša biti u 10 mj.Vidim da su neke imale lošijih iskustava sa Pronatalom samo sam htjela reći da nije ni čudo što smo kao "na traci"kad stalno imaju gužvu znam kad smo išli zimus u 11 mj.odležale smo 1 sat u sobi nas 5 i nakon toga drugih 5 već je čekalo transfer nemojte im uzimati previše k srcu ipak se oni trude da dođemo do svoga cilja.Svako dobro cure i čujemo se.

----------


## anđeo sa neba

Samo da s vama podjelim svoja razmišljanja... Više ne znam šta da mislim... Pripremali smo se za FET. Bila na folikulometriji prije 2 dana i vodeći folikul je bio 13 mm, nije bilo za štopericu. Danas ponavljamo folikulometriju, kad se moj folikul *smanjio*!!!! Alo, šta se dešava?!!! Sada je 11 mm. Endometrij je bio 7,5 mm, ali nije bio trolinijski, danas je trolinijski i 4 mm!!! Inače imam uredne cikluse, svakih 29 dana... Očito ništa od ovoga puta. Ma i to mi je uredu, bolje da sve bude kako treba nego forsati, ali ljudi do kada?!
sada imam potrebu vam ispričati sve od početka... Jednostavno moram se izjadat a ne znam kome osim vama...
Dakle, kada smo vidjeli da od bebe ništa i krenuli na VV napramimo (odnosno MM napravi) spermiogram, a ono sve 0, izvadi FSH, a on 27. Pošalju ga na punkciju i tamo se nađe dosta spermija (dosta piše u nalazu). Te spermije nitko nije sačuvao... Šalju nas na biopsiju testisa, tu tapkamo 2,5 godine jer se kod nas biopsije zbog zakonske regulative ne rade (tako mi rečeno na Rebru). Nakon 2 godine, odemo mi u Sloveniju i mene pripreme klomifenima, izvade mi jajnu stanicu, naprave biopsiju testisa kad ono opet NULA (ništa nije nađeno). Opet stojimo jedno duže vrijeme i MM predloži donaciju sperme (ON predloži!). Raspitam se ja i krenemo mi u proces za Prag. Pripreme su bile na VV-u. Nikada nisam imala nikakvih problema, ali vadeći sve potrebne nalaze meni otkriju esherihiju, ja to riješim. Nakon toga otkriju mi visoki tlak 140/110 (do tada normalni ili čak sniženi), riješim ja i tlak. Idući na folikulometriju, dr. otkrije ciste (do tada NIKADA mi nitko nije rekao da imam ciste (idem svakih 6 mjeseci na preglede, na sistematski s firmom...), srećom ciste puknu i sve pođe po planu. Izvade mi 10 js, 6 se oplodi ali 2 nisu bila dobra tako da imamo 4 embrija. Naprave mi ICSI sa 2 E od 48 sati jer se navopdno jako dobro dijele, naravno - NIŠTA! Opet ja glavu gore... Sve podredim ovom ciklusu (dignem 3. kredit za FET, godišnji, fakultet - svjesno idem na pad godine, ali se ne želim previše uzrujavati). Kupim štopericu i čekam da folikuli dosegnu 18-20 mm, kad ono oni umjesto da rastu, meni se smanjuju!
Do kada moram sve to trpjeti?!!!!
Znam da sam vas UDAVILA, ali meni je LAKŠE!
HVALA!!!!

----------


## pretorija

Draga moja nije ti lako ali bice bolje  svako zlo za neko dobro 
A bas sam iscekivala tvoj put u PFC i nadala se dobrim rezultatima ako ides u avgustu mozda se i vidimo naravno ako samnom bude sve uredu

----------


## anđeo sa neba

Nadam se da će tebi biti sve OK. Ne znam da li rade u 8. mjesecu, doktorica je spominjala godišnji pa se raspitaj... Sretno i eto, možda se i vidimo!

----------


## tuzna

andeo,pa FET se moze raditi bez obzira na tvoj folikul,zar ne?
u Pronatalu nisu gledali moje folikule ,nego ej bio protokol u fazonu od tog i tog dana toliko estrofema,od toga dana utrogestan...12 dc UZV,ako je endo preko 8,17 dc se planira FET
niko nije ni pogledao moje jajniike i folikule na njima....

----------


## anđeo sa neba

A ne znam... Mislim da ima veze s ovulacijom. A i veličina endometrija je sada mala (bilo je 7,5 mm a za 2 dana 4mm) iako je trolinijski.
Ne znam šta se događa, danas ću se još čuti s doktorom...
Zašto bi bilo jednostavno kad može biti komplicirano, zar ne?...

----------


## hop

Cure, molila bi vas što se tiće uputnica. znam da tražim uputnicu za ekg, ali ova  druga uputnica mišljenje anesteziologa, da li baš takvu tražim ili tražim uputnicu mišljenje interniste kardilologa, što se tiće uspavljivanja, kako ste vi tražile tj, kod koga ste išle kod interniste kardiologa ili anesteziologa, kako vam je glasila ta uputnica?

----------


## anđeo sa neba

Ne sjećam se kako je glasila uputnica, ali znam da sam išla kod interniste. Reci liječniku da treabš za pregled kod interniste zbog anastezije.

----------


## opa

draga hop meni je dr napisao na uputnici pregled i preoperativna obrada,ali nisam još išla kod njega ,čekam da se javim danici  pa će mi ona napisati koje nalaze tribam poniti sa sobom. :Razz: 


> Cure, molila bi vas što se tiće uputnica. znam da tražim uputnicu za ekg, ali ova  druga uputnica mišljenje anesteziologa, da li baš takvu tražim ili tražim uputnicu mišljenje interniste kardilologa, što se tiće uspavljivanja, kako ste vi tražile tj, kod koga ste išle kod interniste kardiologa ili anesteziologa, kako vam je glasila ta uputnica?

----------


## opa

...i da uputnica glasi za anesteziologa

----------


## AB7

Uputnica glasi na anesteziologa pregledat ćete mislim sa stetoskopom pitati jesi alergična na lijekove dali imaš implatante po tijelu izmjeriti tlak i to je to a ako ti dadu neku brošuru u biti to se daje prije svake operacije u bolnici radi predostrožnosti uzmi je da znaš što se događa kada si u totalnoj anesteziji,odnosno kada te uspavaju,i ponesi prijašnje nalaze ako si vadila KKS pa na spolne bolesti sve vezano za oplodnju samo ne moraš nalaze hormona ako imaš.

----------


## hop

Hvala cure, ma vidjet ću kako će to ispasti s tim pregledom što se tiće anestezije, pa neznam da li je baš to potrebno da se je u anesteziji? Malo me to brine jer imam urođeni problem sa srcem, pa moram godišnje radiit kontrolne ultrazvuke srca, pa sada neznam da li se baš mora biit u potpunoj anesteziji

----------


## milivoj73

bok suborke...
kao što neke znaju i mi se pridružujemo ovom pdfu...idemo najesen u PFC...poslali su nam pretrage za obaviti zasada...
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za bebaće

----------


## marti78

Drage moje, danas popodne sam dobila na mail nalaze iz laboratorija i kad sam vidjela troznamenkasti broj sam se skoro onesvijestila. Nikad me ništa nije do sada toliko razveselilo. Suze,šok,nevjerica......

Beta HCG je 618!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Danas 13 dan nakon transfera.

Ne znam šta sad, toliko sam izgubljena i sretna da vam nemogu opisati riječima.

Sutra se nalazim sa mojim dr.Radončićem pa ću biti valjda pametnija :Smile: 

P.S. Zadnjih par dana imam sve simptome trudnoće, ali sam mislila da sam sve umislila.

I da ne zaboravim, danas su me zvali iz HZZO-a da je gotovo rješenje :Smile: 

Pusa svima velika i hvala vam na podršci!!!I dalje sam tu i bit ćemo u kontaktu.

----------


## Sela

Hej *marti78* sve cestitke na fantasticnoj beti!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
PS.rijesenje od HZZO malo okasnilo... ali.. :Smile:

----------


## anđeo sa neba

*marti78* TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! Vesela sam, radosna i sva sam se naježila zbog tebe!!!!!!
Čuvaj se draga! Ma nemam riječi....

----------


## vikki

Čestitam praškim trudnicama i svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije dočekaju pozitivne bete  :Heart:

----------


## hop

Draga marti, bravo, presretna sam , ma to je perekrasno, uživaj i sretno ti! htijela bi te pitati u vezi riješenje, ako se ga podnese prije odlaska, sada recimo ko u tvom slučaju, da li je moguće i da li će moći sada taj novac refundirati, ja bi htijela podnjeti zahtijev prije odlaska, ali me mući to da li se može refundirati novac i da li je problem što ja i moj partner nismo u bračnoj zajednici, a i meni bi bilo prvi put , pa je to skuplje i da li ja to riješenje nosim u zg , pošto nisam  iz zg?

----------


## mia

marti cestitam od sveg srca!!!!!!!

milivoj, dobro dosao i sto prije javio sretne vijesti!!!

svima ostalima brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sto vam treba....

----------


## AB7

Bravo marti to je prekrasna vijest za Vas dvoje a i za nas koje se uskoro spremamo za Prag.

----------


## AB7

Bok milivoj dugo se nismo čuli od PDF-a potpom.u Slavoniji dobro došao i što prije nas ostavio

----------


## milivoj73

a eto mi smo selice po pdfovima...(Slavonija, VV,Vili, Češka...)
marti čestitke!!!!

----------


## kika84

Bravo Marti bas sam sretna prekrasne vijesti! :Very Happy:  Evo i mene s svježim vijestima, bili smo na kontroli i imamo dva  :Heart:   :Heart: !!! I mrvice su već malo porasle jedan je 4.7 mm a drugi 5 mm lijepo napredujemo. Meni su počele mučnine pa vas više ne pratim prečesto ali mislim na vas i želim vam da što prije držite svoje smotuljčiće. Šaljem vam puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam čim prije uspije!puse svima

----------


## marti78

Draga Hop, prije svega hvala na čestitkama. Zahtjev mora biti pozitivno rješen prije samog odlaska na liječenje jer inače nema refundacije!!!Mislim da je pametno da zahtjev predaš minimalno 2,ako ne i 3 mjeseca prije termina odlaska da budeš sigurna da će biti sve na vrijeme.Zahtjev treba poslati poštom u Margaretsku 3.
Pozdrav

----------


## marti78

Draga Kika, puno hvala na dobrim željama. Kakva je bila tvoja beta na početku?Znači dva srčeka nosiš!Superrrrr

----------


## marti78

Sutra idem ponovo vaditi betu! :Smile: Puno vam hvala na dobrim željama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Pusa velika!!!!!!!

----------


## kika84

Ja sam prvu betu vadila 14dpt i bila je 802,a druga 16dpt 2002. Sretno danas Marti,da se beta lijepo dupla!

----------


## marti78

Danas 15dpt beta je 1367!!!!!Kika,moglo bi i kod mene biti dva srčeka :Smile: Sad ćemo čekati prvi UZV.....

----------


## AB7

Bok curke jedno pitanje koliko ste dugo ostajale u Pragu primjerice kas ste radile KET.pitam čisto iz puke znatiželje jer smo planirali ostati 7 dana pa nam se čini malo predugo.

----------


## venera3

> Danas 15dpt beta je 1367!!!!!Kika,moglo bi i kod mene biti dva srčekaSad ćemo čekati prvi UZV.....


 Draga Marti čestitam ti draga ,baš si sretnica.Čuvaj nam se i pazi!

----------


## opa

marti čestitam ti na velikoj beti,nemogu ti opisati koliko sam sretna kad vidim puno pozitivnih beta,lipo odmaraj i javljaj nam se evo i ja odbrojavam još sitno za krenuti u češku jedva čekam  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## đurđa76

marti,kika i sve ostale čestitam,super
evo vidiš marti kad si se najmanje nadala i bila razočarana nakon transfera
mi smo se jučer vratili iz Praga i trebamo puno vibrica
naime kad smo kretali mene je već bolio trbuh,pripisivala sam to nervozi,međutim putem i noć prije nego je trebao biti transfer ja sam doslovno umirala od bolova,nisam oka sklopila i što je najgore nisam imala ništa kod sebe za bolove,jedva sam dočekala jutro,zvala dr,i ona mi kaže da pričekam kad dođem pa ćemo vidjeti na ultrazvuk,došli mi tamo u dogovoreno vrijeme,imali smo šest dobrih i još mi kaže da obzirom na moju situaciju čak razmišlja da mi vrati tri,ali ajmo vidjeti na ultrazvuk,kad moj miom od tri centimetra u desetak dana narastao na pet i ubija me bolovima,katastrofa ,ne mogu vam opisati kak sam se osjećala ,ležim na stolu ,boli me sve živo a dr razmišlja i komentira što sad uopće napraviti,raditi transfer ili ne,uglavnom na kraju smo nekako usuglasile da je obzirom na situaciju sve rizik i ipak je bio transfer,vratili smo se jučer u zg,malo me ipak manje boli,dala mi je neke slabe tabletice protiv bolova,i sda čekamo dalje desetak dana,samo da ti bolovi prestanu,dosad se nisam uspjela od njih ni razveseliti mrvicama koje su ipak u meni
sretno svima i vibrajte i za mare41 ona još par dana do bete

----------


## gričanka

*Marti78*  čestitam i ~~~~~~~za dalje  :Heart: 
 I mi se jučer vratili iz Praga nakon cjelotjednog boravka u tom bajkovitom i čarobnom gradu. ET dva odlična embrija prošao OK, utisci iz Pronatala OK, izležavanje još 1 dan i sinoć dođosmo kući.ß 02.08.
*Đurđa*  vibr~~~~~~~am za tvoju ß i sve praške ß koje ćemo oglašavati krajem srpnja na ovom pdfu.
Svima pozdravi    :Heart:

----------


## gričanka

...i još... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za *Mare41* koja ne može do kompa pa vas sve skupa pozdravlja preko mene  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## tuzna

> Bok curke jedno pitanje koliko ste dugo ostajale u Pragu primjerice kas ste radile KET.pitam čisto iz puke znatiželje jer smo planirali ostati 7 dana pa nam se čini malo predugo.


mi smo bili 3 dana,dvije noci.
dakle,stigli dan  prije,prenocili,ujutro na KET i tu noce prenocili, 3-ci dan ujutro krenuli nazad.

----------


## hop

Tužna, da li si ti išla sa donorskim ili su tvom dragom nešto našli u Pragu biopsijom , koliko sam shvatila bila si tri puta tamo ili?

----------


## tuzna

nasli su biopsijom,tj. onom mTESA sto mi zovemo,a kod njih je to mesa/tesa,cini i se.
nisma sigurna vise ni da li je to isto.
da,isla sam 3 puta, mada imamo zaledene 4 morule iz prvog postupka i planirala sam ,ako mi se sve ovo sanira,ako konacno prestane ovaj spotting,da u septembru idemo po te preostale embrije,pa cemo vidjeti sta poslije toga.
mnogo sam razmisljala i o promjeni klinike,ali to je vec druga prica

----------


## nena3beba

bravo marti! beta je divna! moguce da je visetruka trudnoca!

nisam dugo svracala, a docekase me divne vesti.
a nisam svracala jer sam krvarila u vise navrata i lezala u bolnici, ali sreceom moji blizanci divno napreduju i danas im je 3 meseca i 3 dana! dobili smo i rezultate dabl testa koji je odlican tako da cemo verovatno i pored godina preskociti amniocintazu!

jos za dve nedelje da vidimo dal da se radi serklaz... pa polako dalje!


sve vas pozdravljam i vucem za nos, i jedva cekam da bude vise ovakvih lepih vesti kao sto procitah martine! idem sad na prethodne stranice da iscitam i ostale!
sve najbolje!!!!

----------


## anđeo sa neba

*nena3beba* čuvaj nam se!!!

----------


## hop

Tužna, neznam, niti se baš razumijem , zašto je nažalost tako,ne volim tako čuti, najrađe bi da sve ostanemo od prvi puta trudne, ali eto, znam da si rekla da imaš problema malo sa štitnom, ali opet nije ni to razlog,  nebi trebao biti,neznam ko te priprema za postupak, ja ću ići na v.v, a išla bi u 10.mj u Prag, tj, tako planiramo! Samo naprijed i sretno, sve ćemo mi biti trbušaste, zaslužile smo!

----------


## tuzna

ma,to sa stitnom je moje misljenje.naime,tsh mi varira,nakon stimulacije skoci,a prirodno se vrti oko 2-2,5,ja sam razmisljala da ga tabletama snizim ispod 2,ali to niko nece ni da cuje!
sad sam samoinicijativno odradila i neke testove za trombozu, te neke imunoloske testove,jer zelim i to da iskljucim.
za trombozu radim analize jer imam porodicnu anamnezu.
lkad bolje razmislim,mislim da je ovo ipak najvise zasluga gluformina,ali je steta sto smo imali 1js,jedan embrij i nismo imali izbora nego njega vratiti,a svi dobro znamo kako je mala sansa sa 1 embrijem starim 3 dana,koji nije ni do blastice dogurao(da,bio je idealan,osmostanicni,grade I na treci dan,ali tek cetvrti dan se desava ono najbitnije,mnogo embrija valjda ne prezivi taj dan,ako sam dobro shvaila da se tad aktivira gen materijal oca)
uglavnom,iduci put pametnije,naci dr koji ce mi ovdje u BiH samo mjeriti folikule,a ne petljati se u odredivanje stimulacije,jer sam zbog pogresnih instrukcija,pa cak i mjerenja dr.-a koji se ,kao ,i sam bavi MPO,zavrsila sa 1js.
s druge strane,smatram napretkom da smo dogurali do ovoga,da se desila i biokemijska,jer to jos nisam dozivjela do sad.
ipak je beta,kad sam otkrila trudnocu bila 111,dakle,prije je bila i veca.
moj slucaj je bio specfican,jer sam dobila menstruacije,a implantacija je bila bas neka kasna,jer na dan menstruacije nije  bilo poz testa,a 11 dana nakon toga,zbog spottinga,uradim test,trudnoca mi niej bila ni na kraj pameti,ja se vec organizovala za dalje,jer proslo je 11 dana od akd sam dobial pravu petodnevnu menstruaciju,bas na dan kad ju i trebam dobiti,kad test poz i beta 111!
smatram ipak napretkom da se desilo nesto konacno.....
sretno svima,ima mnogo trudnica u zadnje vrijeme

----------


## hop

Tužna, eto ja ti samo mogu reći što se tiće štitne, za ovo otalo, nebi znala, jer nisam još ni išla na postupak, nego ću u 10.mj,meni je doktor rekao da će mi dati dodatnu terapiju zbog štitne, jer su mi antitjela povišena i bolujem od kroničnog limfocitnog tireoditisa, ovi drugi hormoni su ok od štitne, dao bi mi prednizon ili dextametason.Reci mi kakva ti je to pretraga na trombozu?Je da ima puno trudnica i to mi je jako drago čuti i daje mi snagu!

----------


## MBM74

Hi Marti78,

nova sam na ovom forumu i trebala bih par informacija. Ako sam dobro shvatila ti si bila u Češkoj na umjetnoj oplodnji, možeš li mi objasniti cijeli postupak, kome se moram javiti,
da li se u Zagrebu pripremam za postupak u bolnici u koju već idem na umjetnu oplodnju. Spominjala si nenakvo rješenje od HZZO-a, da li to znači da za postupak u Češkoj mogu refundirati novac od HZZO-a?

Hvala unaprijed,

MBM74

----------


## tuzna

> Tužna, eto ja ti samo mogu reći što se tiće štitne, za ovo otalo, nebi znala, jer nisam još ni išla na postupak, nego ću u 10.mj,meni je doktor rekao da će mi dati dodatnu terapiju zbog štitne, jer su mi antitjela povišena i bolujem od kroničnog limfocitnog tireoditisa, ovi drugi hormoni su ok od štitne, dao bi mi prednizon ili dextametason.Reci mi kakva ti je to pretraga na trombozu?Je da ima puno trudnica i to mi je jako drago čuti i daje mi snagu!


uradila sam fibrinogen,D dimere, APTV,TV, protein SiC cu nadams e odraditi uskoro, 
a od imunologije radial sam imunoglobuline:Igm,IgG,IgA

----------


## vikki

Tuzna, to si radila ukupni imunoglobulin ili antikardiolipinski aCl-IgM i IgG?

----------


## tuzna

nemam pojma,samo je pisalo igM,igG,igA.
u rubrici imunologija.
valjda je to ukupni dok nema neke oznake posebne

----------


## little ivy

marti78 čestitkeeeeeeeeeeeee

i svima ostalima sretno,tuda sam ali ljeto me tjera vani da ne mislim o onome sto je bilo nego kujem nove planove  :Wink:

----------


## hop

Draga opa, mislim na tebe, pa eto da ti se javim, ako se dobro sječam, ovi dana bi trebala početi sa stimulacijom , ili ne , ako se varam! Želim ti reći da se molim za tebe i želim ti svu sreću.Molim te javi se, eto ako bi mi htijela pomoći, jer sve smo u istom i borimo se za isto. Pa kada ti Danica pošalje koji ti nalazi trebaju da ne budu stariji od tri mj, pa mi javiš, mada pretpostavljam koji bi to trebali biti, i naravno kada dođeš, o smještaju, pogotovo ako ćeš boraviti u hotelu u sklopu klinike i ostalo!  Ja neznam da li bi se trebala javiti joj, mada nisam još naravno dobila protokol i ostalo,to ću u 9.mj na v.v, tako da bi tamo u 10.mj išla, pisala sam joj u 1.mj, o našoj situaciji i svemu i što bi htijeli, a ona je na to odgovorila da se javim kada to sve obavim, mislim da bi se tek trebala sada javiti kada dobim protokol od doktora na v.v, znaći u 9.mj i onda da kažem da bi u 10.mj došla i naravno kada počnem sa stimulacijom, neznam to se javim prvi dan kada počem

----------


## mare41

Evo da se javim dragim Pražankama nakon neuspjelog postupka u PFC-u, bez obzira na rezultat oduševljeni smo klinikom i ići ćemo opet tamo.
Marti, iskrene čestitke! prekrasne vijesti.
Đurđa, draga, kad je test? Uskoro, jel da, šaljem puno ~~~~~~ i kiss.
Svima želim puno uspjeha.

----------


## opa

ej drage moje eto još malo pa i ja počinjem s pikanjem,evo danas sam kupila sve potrebno(gonale,decapeptyle,ovitrelle i ultrogestane),i počinjem s 20-im dc koji bi trebao biti 14.08,naručena sam kod dr u citu 04.08 pa će mi on sve objasniti kad i kako počinjem,moram priznati da me već krpa trema kako ću ja to ali idemo naprijed konačno je došlo i moje vrime za dalje.Danici se javljam prvi dan kad počmem s pikanjem pa će mi onda valjda reći koje nalaze tribam poniti sa sobom i dogovoriti sve ostalo,hvala ti hop što si se sitila mene u ovim trenutcima i ja se nadam da će sve proći ok i da ćeš i ti uskoro početi s pripremama,sigurno se pitaš koliko sam platila sve potrebne ljekove pa mogu ti reći da sam super prošla s cijenom i dobila sve za 5500 kn i naravno da ću vam se javljati sa svim novostima a što se tiče smještaja eto s obzirom da nam je prvi put ipak ćemo ići u njihov hotel svim curama želim puno sreće  i puno pozitivnih beta jer mislim da smo mi to nakon svih razočaranja i neuspjeha zaslužile a ako ne uspije prvi put za sve postoji drugi ,nesmijemo se predavati nego glavu gore i misliti pozitivno jer kako kažu iza svake kiše izlazi sunce.!!!!!!


> Draga opa, mislim na tebe, pa eto da ti se javim, ako se dobro sječam, ovi dana bi trebala početi sa stimulacijom , ili ne , ako se varam! Želim ti reći da se molim za tebe i želim ti svu sreću.Molim te javi se, eto ako bi mi htijela pomoći, jer sve smo u istom i borimo se za isto. Pa kada ti Danica pošalje koji ti nalazi trebaju da ne budu stariji od tri mj, pa mi javiš, mada pretpostavljam koji bi to trebali biti, i naravno kada dođeš, o smještaju, pogotovo ako ćeš boraviti u hotelu u sklopu klinike i ostalo!  Ja neznam da li bi se trebala javiti joj, mada nisam još naravno dobila protokol i ostalo,to ću u 9.mj na v.v, tako da bi tamo u 10.mj išla, pisala sam joj u 1.mj, o našoj situaciji i svemu i što bi htijeli, a ona je na to odgovorila da se javim kada to sve obavim, mislim da bi se tek trebala sada javiti kada dobim protokol od doktora na v.v, znaći u 9.mj i onda da kažem da bi u 10.mj došla i naravno kada počnem sa stimulacijom, neznam to se javim prvi dan kada počem

----------


## hop

Cure, da provjerim, pa neznam da li će biti problema, ako ja i moj dragi nismo u bračnoj zajednici, ha šta kažete? Jedna je forumašica pisala u pronatal , nema partnera, pa su joj rekli da samo rade sa parovima, mislim mi jesmo par, ali nismo još u bračnoj zajednici, pa sada neznam da li bi to bio problem, pomozite, joj da nebi bilo da dođemo tamo  a ono da bude problema oko toga

----------


## đurđa76

Mare bit će više sreće idući put,ja sad imam laganu paniku od testa,a vikend se bliži.pozdrav svima i vibram za sve Pražanke
Hop-,nisam sto posto sigurna ali mislim da treba biti bračna zajednica,najbolje ti je da ih kontaktiraš i da provjeriš direktno-sretno

----------


## tigrical

*Mare41*

----------


## mare41

Cure, samo se u našoj državi traži da ljudi moraju biti u braku, nigdje drugdje, vjerujte, hop, nema nikakvih problema, nismo ni mi vjenčani, njima je važno samo da je par i ne zanimaju ih papirnati dokazi.

----------


## hop

Pa cure , sada ste me zbunile što se tiće bračne zajednice, neznam ni sama što da radim, da im pišem da ih pitam ili što, sada neznam da li je drugačije u pronatalu i novoj klinici, ja bi išla u pronatal, pa mi pomozite, cure koje ste tamo išle, dali se mora biti u bračnoj zajednici? DRaga mare i đurđa da li ste vi išle u novu kliniku na donaciju sjemena ili jajne stanice! Želim vam svu sreću što prije, teško je ali uspijet ćemo!

----------


## little ivy

rade s parovima,bez obzira na papir....samo kod nas traze potvrde na papiru,samo smo mi u srednjem vijeku  :Wink: 
ne brini hop,da ti je duša mirna mozes im pisat ali nema ti tu problema

mare sreco moja...zagrljaj veliki s juga pa cemo drugi put zajedno u nove pobjede  :Wink:

----------


## mare41

draga ivy kiss, jesen je naša :Smile: .

----------


## kika84

Draga *hop,* netreba ti nikakav papir i netrebaš biti u braku njima to nema veze kao našim iz kamenog doba oni jedino ne rade donacije istospolnim parovima i samohranim majkama i ne dopuštaju surogat majčinstvo tako da se za ostalo netrebaš brinuti što god vam treba dobiješ bez problema. 
*Mare* jesen je tvoja , drži se!   :Love: 
 Evo naše mrvice su krenule u sedmi tjedan poslije transfera i brzo i lijepo rastu jedan je 2.5 cm a drugi 2 cm, ja imam mučnine al sve se lakše izdrži uz dva  :Heart:  :Heart: . Cure koje najesen krećete u postupke puno sreće držimo vam fige da uspije! :Very Happy:

----------


## hop

Hvala ti puno kika na lijepim željama. Baš mi je drago zbog tebe i sviju drugih cura. Uživaj u najljepšim trenucima nama ženama,želim ti sve najbolje od srca i tvojim srčekima!

----------


## mare41

kika, hvala na lijepim željama, uživajte u vaša dva srčeka, pusa.

----------


## marijakr

> Draga *hop,* netreba ti nikakav papir i netrebaš biti u braku njima to nema veze kao našim iz kamenog doba oni jedino ne rade donacije istospolnim parovima i samohranim majkama i ne dopuštaju surogat majčinstvo tako da se za ostalo netrebaš brinuti što god vam treba dobiješ bez problema. 
> *Mare* jesen je tvoja , drži se!  
>  Evo naše mrvice su krenule u sedmi tjedan poslije transfera i brzo i lijepo rastu jedan je 2.5 cm a drugi 2 cm, ja imam mučnine al sve se lakše izdrži uz dva . Cure koje najesen krećete u postupke puno sreće držimo vam fige da uspije!


Cestitam na trudnoci!

Moj suprug ima azoo pa idemo u devetom il desetom mj. u PFC radi donora. Možeš li mi molim te reci u kojem ste hotelu bili, 
tko vam je uopce rezervirao smještaj, kolko vas je koštala oplodnja sa donorom sa svim troškovima (ljekovi,prijevoz, smještaj).
Kolko si cekala od punkcije do transfera?
Kakav si imala protokol, dugi ili kratki?
Oprosti ak sam dosadna al puno bi mi znaćilo da mi odgovoriš. Hvala!

----------


## mare41

marijakr, ja ti mogu odgovoriti za smještaj: Mirna može rezervirati hotel Belvedere (nešto jeftinije nego preko booking.com) koji je u istoj ulici gdje i klinika, par minuta hoda, imaju i svoju garažu za auto, plaća se, a ima u blizini i hotel Denise. Druge, možda, jeftinije hotele samo možete rezervirati online.

----------


## marijakr

> marijakr, ja ti mogu odgovoriti za smještaj: Mirna može rezervirati hotel Belvedere (nešto jeftinije nego preko booking.com) koji je u istoj ulici gdje i klinika, par minuta hoda, imaju i svoju garažu za auto, plaća se, a ima u blizini i hotel Denise. Druge, možda, jeftinije hotele samo možete rezervirati online.


Hvala. budem pitala Mirnu.
Kolko se pa plaća ta garaža?

----------


## mare41

Oko 12-tak eura, ne znam točno, a svaki hotel ima sistem da se plaća ili garaža ili pošalju negdje malo dalje u velike čuvane garaže, koje se isto plaćaju.

----------


## marijakr

> marijakr, ja ti mogu odgovoriti za smještaj: Mirna može rezervirati hotel Belvedere (nešto jeftinije nego preko booking.com) koji je u istoj ulici gdje i klinika, par minuta hoda, imaju i svoju garažu za auto, plaća se, a ima u blizini i hotel Denise. Druge, možda, jeftinije hotele samo možete rezervirati online.


Budem pitala Mirnu. Kolko se pa plaća hotel sa garažom?
Ti ideš opet u devetom, sretno.

Mene muci da nebude dovoljno materijala za zamrzavanje 
jer financijski nebudemo mogli opet  ici, joj koma.

----------


## mare41

Cijene hotela jako variraju po mjesecima u godini, npr rujan je nešto jeftiniji (oko 50-tak eura ili nešto manje) u odnosu na listopad, vidjet ćete kad budete točno znali kad idete.

----------


## kika84

Draga marijakr,mi smo si hotel rezervirali sami preko booking.com,bili smo u Art hotelu i za 6 dana sa parkingom smo platili 390e,hotel je novi,čisti i bili smo jako zadovoljni,od klinike je udaljen nekih 15 min. lagane šetnje. Postupak smo platili 2400e sa zamrzavanjem preostalih blastica, transfer mi je bio treći dan nakon punkcije. Lijekove smo platili oko 5000 kn,potrošila sam 28 menopura,suprefact sprej i dva brevactida. Put nas je sa vinjetama stajao oko 1000 - 1200 kn. Nadam se da sam barem malo pomogla.

----------


## marti78

Drage moje!Da vam se javim sa novostima.Mi smo danas prvi put bili na ultrazvuku i vidjeli naše srčeko :Smile: Ostao je jedan plod,srce kuca, dug 7 mm i sve je ok. Jučer bila u panici jer mi se pojavio smedji iscjedak tako da nisam mogla čekati povratak u Zgb već smo u Šibeniku saznali za sretnu vijest.Uglavnom uživam na moru, dobro se osjećam....
Dobila sam pozitivno rješenje iz HZZO-a ,ali ga još nisam vidjela tako da ne znam što piše (čeka me na pošti).Svakako javim detalje.Svima vam hvala na velikoj podršci, a curkama koje idu uskoro želim sve naj,naj!!!Velika pusa

----------


## hop

Draga marti, drago mi je zbog tebe i samo nastavi uživati i javljaj nam se i javi nam se u vezi riješenja! i hvala na lijepim željama!

----------


## marijakr

Da malo napišem o tom zahtjevu za povrat od hzzo-a.
Ja sam poslala zahtjev te muževu dokumentaciju. Odma drugi dan 
su me zvali da trebam faksirati i svoj povjest bilesti. Žena mi je objasnila 
da te naše papire kopiraju i šalju u tri bolnice koje
se bave umjetnom oplodnjom i traže mišljenja o lijecenju i dijagnozi
koje po požurnici treba stici najkasnije za tri tjedna.

----------


## marijakr

Hvala.! znaci 4000 e mi svakako onda treba biti dosta.

----------


## hop

Marijakr zahtijev si skinula sa interneta, kako izgleda taj zahtijev, da li si i ti morala što napisati,a što poslati od naše dokumentacije ako je sve u redu, ja sada nestignem poslati, jer u 9.mj počinju raditi na v.v a u 10.mj idem vjerojatno u prag, a do onda mi to vjerojatno nebi bilo gotovo,a u 6.mj kada sam bila nisam tražila doktora da mi ispuni, kako ćete putovati, tko tebi daje protokol za prag

----------


## Sela

Curke,ne znam hocu li kome pomoci,ali sto se tice smjestaja u Pragu ako ne koristite onaj koji vam preporuce u klinici,osim booking.com pogledajte i www.travelnow.com/index.jsp jer cijene znaju biti ponekad nestvarno povoljnije.

----------


## chris

Na početku da čestitam svim budućim mamama. Mi smo se nakon nekoliko godina čekanja ponovno odlučili krenuti u Prag. Molim vas da mi pomognete. Koliko me košta IVF sa doniranom spermom u Pronatalu, a koliko u PFC? Nikako da se snađem sa cjenicima  :Smile: .

----------


## mare41

chris, evo cijene za PFC: 
Donacija sperme 400, IVF CIKLUS	1.600; ICSI -  do 10 jajnih stanica	400; svaka jajna stanica preko 10	30; PICSI - do 10 jajnih stanica	900
Obavezne intervencije	
Anestezija	100
Spolno prenosive bolesti test (HIV1,2; HBV, HCV, BWR)	80
	Javit će se drugi za cijene Pronatala.
Sretno!

----------


## gričanka

Cure, što se tiče smještaja, ja si uvijek izaberem par hotela koji mi se sviđaju (zbog lokacije ili smještaja i parkinga) i onda im lijepo pošaljem mail s upitom o cijeni za to i to razdoblje i onda kad mi svi oni odgovore ja si lijepo izaberem najpovoljnije ili koji me zbog nečega sviđa. Ovog puta smo MM i ja boravili tjedan dana ovdje za 210 € (pored tramv.stanice, zaključan parking, super doručak, novo,čisto i uredno) ali su mi i iz drugih hotela poslali super cijene i bilo mi je teško odlučiti (Vila Vojta **** =45 €, Hotel Monika s bazenom 38 €, Divadlo 36 € ) pa predlažem da radije pitate direktno u hotelu jer će vam sigurno dati cijenu čak i povoljnije nego preko stranica za koju morate obavezno imati i karticu.
I usput, moj test je pozitivan, ali ne usuđujem se previše veseliti do bete 02.08. ... neka brojke kažu svoje!  :Wink: 
Svima pozzzzzz &  :Love:

----------


## vikki

> I usput, moj test je pozitivan, ali ne usuđujem se previše veseliti do bete 02.08. ... neka brojke kažu svoje!


 :Very Happy: za plus i ~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu  :Heart:

----------


## Sela

Bravo *Gricanka*!Neka beta kaze samo lijepe stvari!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## đurđa76

čestitam!~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

Draga gričanka, čestitke i ovdje, bravooo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## amaria 23

Bog cure! Evo nije me bilo dugo nikako do kompa! Nisam ni napisala da sam bila u cita!A mozda i jesam pa se ne sjecam! Od puregona menopura i gonala F,zbog PCOS mi je doktor propisao gonal F Pen.pa ga nigdje u Hrv. nema pa sma zvala u ljekarnu na dolac,uglavnom treba mi jedna od 900 UI,i druga od 450 UI,ovaj od 900 dodje 700 eura,a ovaj od 450 dodje 400 eura.I reka mi je dr. neka probam u sloveniji,i tamo je duplo niza cjena,ovaj od 900 je 300 i nesto eura,a ovaj od 450 je 180 eura.Ionako idem po maticnu mlijec,u sloveniju pa cu i to pokupiti,jednostavno mi se isplati,puno ustedim.i decapeptil si dam 2 dan ciklusa.Imam dugi protokol.Pravila sam nalaze cimbeici trombofilije i sad cekam nalaze,pa isla ginkicu imam jos nesto ureaplazme od prosli put pa sam na antibioticima.i sto da vam kazem,ovaj mjesec ako ne dodje danas i sutra menge uopce nije bilo,ali nema ni muza tako da nisam trudna,i imam osjecaj da bi pocetkom 9 mjeseca mogla jako brzo krenuti,sredinom 8 idem u sloveniju po ljekove,i pomalo se pripremam...sad kad popijem antibiotike idem opet na briseve pa cu i papu napraviti i polako sve ostalo...samo da vrijeme cim prije prodje i da krenem,jedva cekam...biti ce ovo udarnicka jesen,jel tako cure?! Zelim vam svu srecu svijeta.trebalo bi pomalo i app. naci. ja bi najradje autom isla ako uspijemo naci app sa garazom ili parkirnim mjestom,a muz hoce da idemo  avionom,vidjeti cemo...pusa svima i sretnooo

----------


## aleksandraj

Gricanka :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: super vijesti, vec tri bebe u nasem klubu (Mimek, Shanti i tvoja)

----------


## MBM74

Hi curke,

molila bih vas da mi objasnite sve od početka za umjetnu oplodnju u Češkoj. Kakve papire moram predati u HZZO prije postupka, koliko se čeka da se uđe u postupak i sl.

Hvala,

MBM

----------


## marijakr

Da skinula sam ga sa interneta. To je neka vrst formulara di doktor upiše naše podatke, 
dijagnozu, svoje mišljenje, u koju ustanovu trebamo ici, na koji postupak, kolko dana....
Ima dvije stranice i sve doktor popuni.
Oprosti kaj pitam al ak su vam nalazi dobi zašto idete u prag?
Ici cemo autom.
Baš sam danas vadila hormone pa kad prikupim nalaze od ultrazvuka 
trebam poslat doktorici na temelju kojih ce ona odrediti protokol.

----------


## marijakr

Pa nema baš velike procedure. 
Kad smo suprug i ja saznali da nemožemo prirodnim putem imati kikace
poslala sam meil u pfc i pronatal da pitam za cijene, termine i tak to.
Odlucila sam se za pfc i prikupljam nalaze za polazak. Sve rješavam sa njima preko meila.
Pošto moj muž ima azoo mi idemo na mpo sa donorom zato i imamo pravo na povrat jer 
se taj postupak ne radi tu kod nas. Ja osobno niš ne cekam na red nego cekam da prođu tri mj. 
od posljednje stimulacije.

----------


## mia

> I usput, moj test je pozitivan, ali ne usuđujem se previše veseliti do bete 02.08. ... neka brojke kažu svoje! 
> Svima pozzzzzz &


Beskrajno me razveselila ova vijest!!!!!!!!  :Dancing Fever: 
Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sto vecu betu u ponedjeljak!!
 :Kiss: 

Svima ostalima veliki pozdrav i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve za sto im treba!!

----------


## hop

Draga Marijakr, nije kod nas sve u redu, moj dragi je prebolio tumor testisa, i dasa ima azoospermiu, kao posljedicu lječenja od tumora testisa, pa i mi nemamo izbora, ja sam mislila kada sam te pitala . misllia sam za sebe što se tiće dolumentacije, jel moram i svoju slati, i što, ako sam ja u redu tj, nalazi u redu što se tiće ginekološke strane, I nisam shvatila, vi ste već bili u Pragu , pa nije uspjelo, pa sada opet idete ili?

----------


## hop

Mare, što se tiće cijena u PFC sad mi nije jasno kako su oni jeftiniji od Pronatala, donacija je tamo 400, a u Pronatalu 200, ivf ciklus tamo 1600, a u pronatalu 1500,posebno anestezija 100, pa koliko se to nakupi ako hočeš još kultivaciju, pa sada neznam da li je icsi uračunat, zamrzavanje ako što ostane, i nije mi jasno do 10 jajnih stanica 900, molim te pojasni mi to sve i koliko ste vi platili? Hvala

----------


## hop

Mare ovo što si napisala do 10 jajnih stanica 400, to je icsi,nisam skužila, a opet su skuplji u Pronatalu je koliko sam vidjela 300

----------


## marijakr

oprosti nisam citala.
Mi smo bili na svetom duhu u postupku ali suprugu
biopsijom nisu našli sjeme pa sad prvi i nadam se posljednji
put idemo u Prag.
Nisam znala da svi nalazi po oplodnji ostaju u bolnici pa nemam
nikakve kopije pa sam poslala povjest bolesti od redovnih kontrola
kod ginekola. Baš mi je i glupo kaj me opce tražila
kad na otpusnom pismu i svim papirima od supruga piše da je muški faktor 
steriliteta u pitanju. Baš me zanima kaj ce ispast iz toga.

----------


## hop

Ma bravo tak i moj dragi kaže , mora uspijeti, pa da, mislim si što da šaljemo od svoje dokumentacije , kada je u pitanju muški sterilitet, a ne moj, tj. meni ništa ne piše! Eto nekako u isto vrijeme ćemo vjerojatno ići u prag, ja idem u 9.mj ili u 10.mj, neka nam drgi Bog da samo da uspijemo ili da nam bar nešto ostane za drugi put! Tko je tebi ispunio zahtijev?

----------


## marijakr

da, mene strah da ne ostane ništa za smrzlice.
Doktor Bauman. Kod njega smo i bili u postupku.

----------


## hop

Da i mene je strah, pa neznam kako učiniti da ih bude što više, to ovisi o vrsti stimulacije, jačini ili ja neznam ni sama o čemu? A ak ništa ne ostane nemogu si zamisliti, sve opet ispočetka, ma neznam otkud financijski, ne ja ni netazmišljam da neće ostati, pa valjda bude bar još za drugi put!

----------


## venera3

Draga Gričanka ma super čestitam ti od srca.Ja sam ti isto u iščekivanju bete samo ja imam još transfer mi je bio 27. tako da sad čekam i kljukam se tim tableticama i osjećam se pomalo naduto i grudi me bole! Tebi draga od srca sve najbolje!

----------


## mare41

Draga venera, navijam za plus iz sve snage, koji dan ti je bio transfer nakon punkcije? Sretnooo! (Dobro je da grudi bole, samo nek nastave tako).

----------


## venera3

> Draga venera, navijam za plus iz sve snage, koji dan ti je bio transfer nakon punkcije? Sretnooo! (Dobro je da grudi bole, samo nek nastave tako).


Draga Maro hvala ti,mislim da je punkcija bila u subotu 24.kad je suprug morao dati svoj prilog i onda smo čekali do utorka 27. kad je bio transfer.Što ima kod tebe,kako si mi ti?

----------


## amaria 23

Venera  sretno,i neka bude plus ko kuca,i molin te ne gledaj simptome jer kad si u postupku,simptomi ne znace apsolutno nista,ni bole grudi ni nista.uvjerila sam se u to,tako da ne vjeruj,vjeruj samo testicu kad pokaze +.i velikoj beti koju ti zelim od srca iako te neznam...Ja ovaj mjesec bez menge,sve se poremetilo mozda zbog nervoze jer sam sljedeci mjesec pikalica...Cekam nalaze pa mi je i to jos dodatni pressing...zelim ovaj put dogurati do ET,zelim i ja biti cekalica bete...uglavnom da sirim negativu ,saljem svima velike puse,i to one optimistice i pune lipih zelja....sretno svima,i nek nam jesem bude plodna i rodna...

----------


## gričanka

Drage Pražanke, moja beta iznosi vrtoglavih *8550* (nebu pod oblake) što će reći da se blizanci zasada čvrsto drže!
*Venera* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju betu
Svima pozzzzzzzzzz &  :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

> Drage Pražanke, moja beta iznosi vrtoglavih *8550* (nebu pod oblake) što će reći da se blizanci zasada čvrsto drže!
> *Venera* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju betu
> Svima pozzzzzzzzzz &


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
 :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Draga gričanka, čestitke i ovdje, uživajte, bravo Prag :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i još jednom  :Very Happy:  za 2  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Sela

> Drage Pražanke, moja beta iznosi vrtoglavih *8550* (nebu pod oblake) što će reći da se blizanci zasada čvrsto drže!
> *Venera* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju betu
> Svima pozzzzzzzzzz &


Kako je to nesto prekrasno *Gricanka*,koja urnebesna sreca!!!!Bravo za blizance i jos stoputa bravo!!!!Sve cestitke!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## little ivy

čestitke gričanka!!!
sretno venera

i svima skupa sretno u zlatnom pragu  :Wink:

----------


## opa

BRAVO BRAVO ČESTITAM TI IZ SVEG SRCA  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 


> Drage Pražanke, moja beta iznosi vrtoglavih *8550* (nebu pod oblake) što će reći da se blizanci zasada čvrsto drže!
> *Venera* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju betu
> Svima pozzzzzzzzzz &

----------


## hop

Draga gričanka, čestitke i sretno nam svima!

----------


## mia

> Drage Pražanke, moja beta iznosi vrtoglavih *8550* (nebu pod oblake) što će reći da se blizanci zasada čvrsto drže!
> *Venera* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju betu
> Svima pozzzzzzzzzz &


Sigurno su dva  :Heart:  :Heart: !!

Cestitam od sveg  :Heart:  i da ih sto prije vidis na UZV. 
 :Klap:

----------


## gričanka

*Mia*, i ja mislim da su oba tu!
Hvala vam drage cure na čestitkama i na veselju! 
Svakoj želim 100 %-tni uspjeh u postupcima, a zaboravila sam zavibrati za *Đurđu76* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i njenu betu
Svima pozzzzz &  :Love:

----------


## hop

Cure da vas pitam, mene brine jer prije nego što trebam dobiti zavisi kako koji ciklus, ali po 4,5,6,7 dana prije neg što dobim nekad i više onak imam smeđi iscjedak, pa u naletima mi toliko izleti krvi ko da sam i dobils, ali nisam. pa onda krvucka, pa mir, pa pol dana par sati pa opet i onda uvijek al uvijek 27dc dobim, dobijem grčeve, glava me boli i sam krene i lijepo ide, ali maksimalni imam tri dana, s tim da mi dva dana ide dosra, a treći skoro ma ništ , uvijek je na vrijeme, ali eto to krvarenje po dosta dana prije menge me brine, spominjala sam doktorima, ali ništa nitko,kao to tak mora il je normalno,hormoni kao ok spolni, ginekološki problemi ok, ultrazvučni, papa ok, brisevi ok, jedino imam malo problema sa štitnom, anti tpo mi je povišen, ali tsh mi je još ok. Sada idem u prag u 9 ili 10.mj, pa me to brine, a nirko ne obraća pažnju, a valjda je onda u redu ili je to tako kod mene, neznam da li koja od vas ima takvi problem, ja sam čitala i čula da ima cura koje imaju takvi problema, ali su ostajalew trudne, sada eto neznam

----------


## đurđa76

> *Mia*, i ja mislim da su oba tu!
> Hvala vam drage cure na čestitkama i na veselju! 
> Svakoj želim 100 %-tni uspjeh u postupcima, a zaboravila sam zavibrati za *Đurđu76* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i njenu betu
> Svima pozzzzz &


 čestitam ti od srca na tvom uspjehu i naravno što si se sjetila vibrati i za mene 
nažalost moj test jenegativan,valjda će jese biti sretnija
sretno i čuvaj se

----------


## aleksandraj

gricanka, zbog Vas iz kluba 39+ pratim i Prag...cestitam od  :Heart:  na dvije bebice. Djudrdja, zamo mi je, ali treba biti uporan...hop, ja imam isto, ali ako ides sa dugim protokolom to se regulira...to je tzv. spooting prije krvarenja i imas dosta o tome na forumima..sretno svima u Pragu

----------


## hop

Đurđa76, da li si ti išla na umjetnu sa donorskim sjemenom i koliko sam skužila išla si dvaput u novu kliniku? Tako mi je žao zbog neuspjeha, ali biti će na jesen dobitno, znači imaš još zamrznutih?

----------


## gričanka

*Đurđa76*  :Sad:  žao mi je ... od srca ti želim plodnu i sretnu jesen  :Love:

----------


## đurđa76

> Đurđa76, da li si ti išla na umjetnu sa donorskim sjemenom i koliko sam skužila išla si dvaput u novu kliniku? Tako mi je žao zbog neuspjeha, ali biti će na jesen dobitno, znači imaš još zamrznutih?


da,išli smo na donaciju jajnih stanica,bili smo dvaput u PFC-u,prvi put na konzultacijama i drugi na transferu

----------


## pretorija

> da,išli smo na donaciju jajnih stanica,bili smo dvaput u PFC-u,prvi put na konzultacijama i drugi na transferu


Draga zao mi je sta nije uspjelo ja idem krajem 8 mjeseca isto na donaciju js bili smo prosli mjesec na konsultacijama.
Zanima me koliko si dobila jajni stanica i koliko ih se oplodilo mislim jesu li bili dobre kvalitete i jel sta ostalo za zamrzavanje i koji dan je bio transfer.
Nema nas bas puno na ovom forumu sta idem po donaciju js pa tako nema ni info u vezi js.

----------

